# July 2013 - 2WW



## Sharry

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 31st July 2013 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
Blondie1 , IVF , 1st July , 
Gem236 , FET , 2nd July , 
Trumpet , IVF , 2nd July , 
Stella10 , ICSI , 4th July , 
CharlieAnn , IVF , 4th July , 
Delli x , DEIVF , 4th July , 
Daisy Princess , ICSI , 7th July , 
Duskyrose , ICSI , 7th July , 
Squeak1 , ICSI , 9th July , 
Munchbunch , FET , 10th July , 
Marie79 , ICSI , 10th July , 
Maybethistime , IVF , 11th July , 
Rachel17 , ICSI , 11th July , 
Cranky Angie , DEIVF , 12th July , 
Beandreaming , IUI , 12th July , 
Ellie123 , IVF , 12th July , 
Sohocat , FET , 13th July , 
Pollita , IUI , 14th July , 
Seb_z , ICSI , 14th July , 
Cornishtwinkle , FET , 14th July , 
Tinksandmoo , IUI , 15th July , 
Butterfly girl , IVF , 15th July , 
Hello kitty , ICSI , 18th July , 
Tink78 , ICSI , 18th July , 
Floodster21 , IVF , 19th July , 
Carly82 , Clomid , 22nd July , 
Wizbit28 , DEIVF , 24th July , 
scooter5 , IVF , 24th July , 
Bathbelle , FET , 26th July , 
may2 , IVF , 26th July , 
Ballboy , IVF , 26th July , 
Butterflies4ever , ICSI , 27th July , 
Kturner , IVF , 30th July , 
discodiva77 , IUI , 31st July , 
Loz2013 , IVF , 31st July , 
Eli1000 , ICSI , 31st July , 

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know Sharry ​


----------



## Stella10

Looks like I'm first on here . This is my first round of fertility treatment. I'm officially unexplained but due to my age they decided to go straight for IVF, which then had to be converted to ICSI after EC. I had my ET yesterday (17/6). I've been given an official OTD of 4th July. Apparently 17 days after ET is standard for my clinic. Seems to be earlier for everyone else so I've decided I'm going to test at day 11. I'll probably keep changing my mind though!!

I'm also hoping to head over to Spain for a few days during the 2ww - might stop me from going crazy. Has anyone else (when you get here!) been abroad during their 2ww? Doesn't cause any problems does it?

Anyway - I feel a bit silly talking to myself  so I'll stop.

*Hi Sharry please could you add me to the hof? - Tx ICSI OTD 4/7/13*. Thanks xx


----------



## pollita

*Is it too early to be added to this? AF due/OTD for me will be 14th July (having tx next week)*


----------



## dickinson34

Hi this will be my first IVF treatment ..... DR started 2 days ago so my OTD is roughly 28th July .... Can I join please xx


----------



## Tinksandmoo

Can I join in too?
5th IUI, expected OTD 15th July as long as tx goes as planned. 
Stella10 : keep talking to yourself  I do!!!


----------



## Eggplant

Stella10 I flew to America 5dpt and it was great because it took my mind of it. I tested a bit early because I wanted to go on the rides but I got a BFP so couldn't but it was worth it. On a 2ww now and I wish I was anywhere but here! Good luck


----------



## pollita

Stella, I'm heading over to Spain the day after my treatment to wait out the 2ww in the sun  I think it's a good plan of it will take your mind off things!


----------



## ellie123

Hi everyone, I have my EC due on Wednesday 26th June which means I will 'hopefully' be on my tww over the first couple of weeks in July so may I join you all here please? It is my second round of IVF. Good luck to anyone who is already on the wait x


----------



## Stella10

Hi All, well we didn't end up going away as the ward nurse told us we shouldn't go to hot countries  . I've since researched this further and the advice she gave us was made up. Should have listened to you guys!! Our clinic hasn't been the most reliable/truthful so we should have known better! As a result I've been so bored that I've been catching up on work during my annual leave. This 2ww does drag on. Hope the rest of you have managed to keep yourselves entertained. Xxxx


----------



## alexsmummy

hi everyone 

stella nice to see you!  

im on my first round of ICSI and am going to test on the 1st of July (or the second or three days later - my clinic just kept telling me to retest that week as it can sometimes take some time to show up in a urine test!!)

ive had a bit of a battle this week to get to ET so feel very grateful to even have this chance.  the two week wait - now only 9 days left for us, is actually so incredibly long!?  how can 9 days seem like forever.  DH and i have agreed no early testing.  we cant get wound up by tests that show yes or no at any stage and then something different later. I almost dont want to test at all cause for the time being i can live in blissful ignorance of being technically pregnant. 

so far symptoms are very like early pregnancy and pre-menstrual at the same time, a bit of a mind   eg sore lower back, aching abdomen with the occasional cramp and pain, very tender chest (but this has gone off a bit), heartburn after every time i eat anything!  a lot of these can apparently be attributed to the progesterone though so not feeling its actually an indicator of anything!  

good luck ladies in your 2ww - hopefully we can keep each other a little sane through this mad time!  
sonya x


----------



## Hopefully this time

Hi Sharry please can I be added my OTD is 4/7/13 ICSI.

My ET was 17/6 third time lucky I hope     all been at St Mary's
Good luck to everyone else in their 2ww xx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hello


Please could you add me?  We've had ICSI, just had ET today 1 x 10cell and 1 x 6 cell day 3 transfer.  My test date is 7 July.


Thanks
Daisy xx


----------



## Blondie1

Hi everyone

This is my first time on this site, and i've found it really useful to read that other people are experiencing the same symptoms as me and its not me getting paranoid. This is my 1st IVF cycle had a 3 day transfer 2 embies put back one 6 cell other 8 cell. This 2ww wait is horrible just seems to drag on, I test on 1st July. 

Good luck to those testing in july.

Sharry please could you add me to your list.


----------



## Trumpet

Hi Everyone,

I am on my 4th cycle of IVF and had a single grade 2, 2 cell embryo transferred on 20/06 with an OTD for 2nd July.

*Sharry can you add me to the list please? Thanks*

I didn't even make it to 2ww last cycle as no fertilisation so although I feel fortunate to at least have a chance I am finding it hard to feel hopeful with just a single 2 cell embryo on board. I know it only takes one but it feels so fragile. Regarding symptoms, sore mammaries but that is clearly just the Cyclogest as it started before ET and I have had it each time I have taken it.

I wish you all good luck - this is really tough! Aim trying to sleep lots but I keep waking up for early morning pees and I then struggle to get back to sleep.

AF has generally arrived before I have had to test (I have a fear of tests after seeing many negatives in the past) so I am never tempted to test early as I like to keep the little hope going as long as possible even though I hate the waiting at the same time! 

Good luck

Trumpet xxx


----------



## CharlieAnn

Hi everyone,

I would like to join the group please. *Sharry if you could add me to the board please I had IVF and my OTD is 4th July. Thanks!! *

I had my first ET yesterday which went very smoothly. It was a 5DT where we got a grade 5AA blast put back and all being well around 9 good quality blasts will have been frozen. DP wasn't there unfortunately as he's away while middle of July but DM stepped in and did a fantastic job, she even had a little cry when we saw the embryo on the screen!!

So far I'm planning not to test early I've been pregnant a few times now and know how stressful faint lines can be, pulling the test apart looking in this and that light or what if i tilt it this way. I've also tried to monitor weather the line gets darker everyday (which is crazy as so much can effect the level of HCG when peeing on sticks) to be honest it just drives you crazier and costs a small fortune. I say this on day 1 with good intentions.

Good luck to everyone still having treatment.

Sending lots of positive vibes to everyone!!!


----------



## Stella10

Morning everyone!

Lovely to see some familiar names in here - *alexmummy* and *charlieann* 

*trumpet* fingers crossed this is the cycle for you - sounds like you've had a difficult run. I'm beginning to experience some of the cyclogest effects you've described. As they're also early preg signs I'm trying to stay positive. My embies were not the greatest but it only takes one and I've read so many positive stories about scrappy embies turning into lovely babies!!     

I'm bored out of my mind - still and don't go back to work until the 1st. Any tips on how to wile away the time?

So far, I've watched some awful films (including Mr Deeds - oh dear), the entire 1st season of misfits, all 6 episodes of the Fall (very good!), read a long book, gone for more walks than u can imagine and obsessed on the Internet. Any other ideas??

Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## CharlieAnn

Hi *Stella10* have you tried Netflix its free for a months trial? There are lots of rubbish/good films on there. Also lots of series which you can get into. I don't work but usually I'm quiet active with my days all this resting is quiet hard work!! Cooking can be a nice distraction, I've also got a friend coming to stay tomorrow for a couple of nights may be you could visit someone or have someone over.

Hi *Trumpet* these earlier mornings are driving me mad as well once I'm awake I can't get back to sleep, I drank less water later on last night and didn't wake up while 7am today which is really good for me at the minute. I'm sure your little embryo will be doing great tucked up inside you. As they say its the best place for them.

Hi *Blondie1* sorry it's dragging for you!!

Its great that you was able to make it this far *Alexsmummy* we was all routing for you!! I'm not sure if I will be able to tell if I'm pregnant early this time as all my normal very early signs I'm getting from the pessarise sore boobs, nausea & bloating. There is another one but its a little bit to much information!! Hehe!! So I will just have to wait and see if AF shows up 14 days after EC as a early sign before I test.

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Trumpet

Hi All,

Thanks for your best wishes!

Stella10 - I can vouch for Netflix - the reworked US Series of House of Cards is fantastic and addictive so will distract you for about 10 hours.  We try and switch off by watching our favourite box sets too.  We love the scandi thrillers like The Killing and The Bridge.  If you haven't watched already then they will prove a great distraction.  Also the new French drama The Returned is pretty good.

I am still working and normally I find it a great distraction but at the moment I am just finding it hard to concentrate on work or feel motivated.  All I can think of is whether my little embie is still growing inside me - its purgatory!

Charlieann thanks for the tip about cutting the fluid down before bedtime.  I do like my herbal sleepy tea but I think I need to slow down the water intake at night as I woke up this morning at 1.30 am and luckily went straight back to sleep but was up again at 5 am needing a wee and then I couldn't sleep - so maddening!  I have also started crying randomly for no reason.  Visited one of my closest friend's new baby yesterday which I thought would have made me a bit emotional but I was fine, but then wept through the entire final of The Voice (the shame!).  Boobs still sore too but I am sure its the Cyclogest and as I had a 2 day transfer its too early for implantation.  Trying not too focus too much on potential signs!

Blondie1 - I hope you are coping with what feels like a different time zone where one day feels like a week!  I know how you feel.

Alexsmummy - glad you made it to ET.  I felt the same - it was a relief to get to this point as at least we have a chance even if the waiting is tough!

Charlieann - great how you got such a quality blastocyst.  I hope everything works out! I am so amazed with your resilience after the losses you have suffered - you are a tough inspirational Lady indeed!

Good Luck to all and hang in there!

Fingers crossed for all of us!

Trumpet xxx


----------



## Hopefully this time

Hi all ladies in waiting!

Even though this is my third attempt now, I'm finding this wait harder than the last two! I keep checking the implantation timeline guide to see what my embryos are up to today 6 days today since 3dt Im hoping and praying they are implanting now.....so scared   

Daisy Princess - just read your diary and want to say stay strong xx

I too am watching lots of films,reading and driving my OH crazy!!  Bought my pregnancy tests today, never got past day 11 on previous cycles so that will be a milestone for me mentally! 

Stella 10, Alex'smummy,trumpet,blondie1,charlieAnn,pollita  and everyone good luck


----------



## alexsmummy

well its nice to see so many other ladies sitting and waiting for the first week of july alongside me!

my official otd is 1st july but the nurse said to keep testing this week to be sure.  is this normal? 

this morning i had an overwhelming urge to test   it completely gripped me and i thought i was going to fold but ive been out of the house all day trying to stay busy and not think about it.  i just want this SOOOO badly now (i know its the same for all of us) but gosh its driving me nuts waiting.  every single feeling in my body is being scrutinised by me, today i had a hot flush in bed which i often get pre-mensturally and felt really down (3 days before my period i usually have a tearful day).  my husband keeps saying what will be and that i cant do anything now to influence things but gosh its a nightmare waiting! 

only really one more week till i i can legitimately test but a week seems like a long time right now!

im going back to reduced hours from tuesday so hopefully that will take my mind off it.  

happy sundays everyone 
love sonya x


----------



## Blondie1

Hi all 

Its so nice to look on here and see everyone supporting each other and all the lovely comments, its hard to talk to friends about your feelings when they've never had to go through this, most of mine have all got pregnant so easily. 
Just wondered if anyone has felt out of breath whilst using the pesseries, don't want to get my hopes up but I had this last time I was pregnant.

Sonya- my otd is the 1st aswell why did the nurse say to keep testing this week. 

Happy waiting everyone!


----------



## Tiffanymi

Anyone know what sys morons is a positive sign post transfer. I am 5dpt and feel nothing!! Sometimes you can just feel it. Does anyone know When symotoms typically start and what they are


----------



## jowels15

Hi blondie yes you are so right.everyone on here are very supportive and it's fab that others know how we feel.i know how u feel ,my friends just don't understand,I know it's not their fault,but still
annoying!
Sorry I can't help u re pessaries as I have not had them.good luck with your journey.


----------



## Happychappie

Hi Everyone

I'm 6dp3dt and think this 2nd week is gonna drive me . I has ET on 17th June at GCRM.

Thank god for Netflix! Trying not to think about symptoms it all just feels like side effects from the medication.

*Sharry please can I be added. I has ICSI and OTD 1st July.*


----------



## Trumpet

Hi All,

It is great to have everyone's support and I know how you mean about friends trying to be supportive but sometimes they just don't get it.  I few of my friends have had/are having fertility issues so that has helped but several of my friends are pregnant right now and it all happened easily and they just don't understand.  They think that its a forgone conclusion that the IVF will just work out.  Even one of my friends who got pregnant with her first child first try tried to say that she understood my feelings as it was taking far longer for her to get pregnant second time (it took her 3 months)!  I know she meant well but I had to bite my tongue!  People don't get that often when you have got to IVF stage you have been trying already for years to get pregnant naturally.  That's why this forum and all you lovely people on it are such a lifeline!

Regarding symptoms, I am trying extra hard to ignore them as I got twinges of cramp and started to let myself daydream that maybe it was implantation starting.  In reality it's probably constipation or indigestion as all I have done today is stuff my face!

Anyway, hang in there and I am really hoping for some positives for us   !

Sleep tight,

Trumpet xxx


----------



## Delli x

Hello lovely ladies (-: 
I'm 7dp 5dt deivf this is my 4th ivf treatment and im just hoping and praying please can I be added to this post sharry I test on 4th July x


----------



## alexsmummy

hi blondie1 
yay testing buddies!  
the nurse said if i dont test positive on monday 1st it may not be all over, to keep testing that week as the HGC can take time to show up.  but as someone said earlier, most people seem to know by their OTD as they have started bleeding by then.  

just counting off the days.


----------



## CharlieAnn

Morning everyone,

Hi *Delli* there are a few of us testing on July 4th. Welcome to the group!!

*Trumpet* I agree I think people get nervous what to say and then inappropriate things come out. I once got told to hang around with my two friends partners as they would get me pregnant. One friends partner had got her pregnant on the pill!! You've gotta laugh, either that or I would have imploded!! And thanks I often get called "strong" I think its just me staying positive and not letting it beat me. I've often sat and thought at what point do I have a mental break down over all I've been through, it's still not happened though!!  I think everyone of us with fertility problems has or own uninqe and hard journey. I look at others and your self and your journeys and think wow your brave!! (Ooh that was a bit deep for a Monday morning) Regards crying at the voice final (cough, cough) hehehe that's great!! I think we've all done it, cried at something ridicules!! I did most of mine while on the pill. Thanks for heads up on House of Cards I'm going to give that a go!!

Hi *Hopeforall* I hope this 2nd week isn't as bad as you envisage!!

*Blondie1* I've been a little out of breath but I think that's the bloating leaving little room for me to breath!! Ooohh I hope it is a sign for you being pregnant!!!

Don't do it *Alexsmummy* even your clinic said you might not get a positive on OTD so keep testing then so now is defo to early. If it was a normal month you would be due you AF next Monday having ovulated last Monday so your far to early to test!! Come you can do this!!! PMA 

*Hopfully this time* I really hope they are implanting now for you too!! Fingers crossed for you!! X x

Hi everyone else!!

Right lady's I've done something stupid and could do with a little reassurance please!! And sorry to be a drama queen first thing Monday morning!! So yesterday while taking out the rubbish I noticed the grass roller was blocking the drive where a spare car goes. My friends coming today so I thought am gonna have to move it!!!  So I started pulling and pushing to get it moved out the way!!  It wasn't an easy task as its very heavy but I'm strong and my body coped with it fine. As soon as I finished doing it I though oops I wasn't meant to do that and all overdone since is worry and google!! Everything is telling me not to lift, push or pull heavy things but nothing is telling me why I shouldn't!!! Any ideas?? Also if your about to lift something heavy dont you'll drive yourself insane 

Happy Monday!!


----------



## Hopefully this time

Hi everyone

Just want to say hope we are all keeping a PMA easier said than done I know!!!!

CharlieAnn don't panic! Just rest and put feet up today, it's so hard not to do things that we naturally would my OH keeps saying don't lift this or push that but I have done things and like you thought Ooops maybe I shouldn't of!

We have all done all we can now and the rest is down to Mother Nature so don't beat yourself up xx

Hopeforall I had ET on same day as you and wonder why we get given different test days mine is 4/7?

Sticky fairy Dust to all xx


----------



## Happychappie

Hi All,

I am having a definite down day today I just have this overwhelming feeling today that it has not worked.  The urge is growing ever stronger to take a HPT however I am still sure it is too early.  I think I am going to struggle to avoid testing before OTD  

Hi Hopefully this time.  I was actually told by my clinic at GCRM that my OTD is Sunday 30th therefore it was made to be Monday 1st July.  Don't know why we have different test dates.  Different procedures with different clinics maybe.


----------



## petaj2521

Hi I'd like to join in!  First time IVF, just got the embryo transfer today and told two weeks to go back to the clinic for blood test. It feels like a special time, but don't want to get my hopes up too much!
Cheers PJ


----------



## Blondie1

Hi

Had a nice day today shopping with OH  at Bicester village, differently helps to pass the time if I go out for the day. Didnt really think to much about it today.

Hopeforall, hope your feeling better and try to stay positive. When are you thinking of testing my otd is 1st.

Alexsmummy, my acupuncturist told me about a patient that tested negative on her otd then 2 weeks later found out she was pregnant,  so you never know. Are you tempted to test early, I am but scared incase its negative then I'll just be depressed until otd.

CharlieAnn, I wouldn't worry to much neither I've lifted a few heavy things, find it hard to not do things you would normally do. Think all those girls that get preggers naturally do normal things without realising there pregnant. 

Just wondered has anyone had a stitch like pain in side, and quite bad cramping in stomach for a few second. Is this a good or bad sign does anyone know. These symptoms make you sooo paranoid.  ^idiot


----------



## alexsmummy

im in a much better place today thank god! and have gone back to laughing at myself!  today i fingered what i thought was a pregnancy test about 20 times today, only to be told by DH when he came home that testing early was pointless especially when it was an OVULATION kit!!!    
so i actually have no tests in the house.  another SIX DAYS TO GO?!  Still so far all is good.  ive completely recovered from the EC and infection nightmares and feel like my body is pretty much back to normal.  really no symptoms at all (which of course worries me!!) except niff stipples - like torpedoes!  and tender chest.  i thought i may have had some implantation pains this morning but it was so slight it was really nothing (again worries!!!   ).  The nurse said today was the day that i was due to implant.  anyway i will just have to bloomingwell wait!    its got to be this time.  this is our only shot.  

blondie - you are same timing as me - my nurse said that today was when i was due to implant.  this sounds very much like what i felt this morning.  is it good or bad though!!!


----------



## Happychappie

I think I am going to do a HPT on Friday 11dp3dt.


----------



## Trumpet

Hi All,

Delli - welcome to the thread and like you I am also on my 4th cycle!  Hoping its a good one for you.

Peta - also welcome and good luck with your first cycle and enduring the 2ww.  It is special even though it is difficult as for many of us its the closest we have got to being pregnant.

Charlieann - you made me   with your friends comments and I agree laughing is definitely preferable to crying or thumping someone.  I think it is tough for people as they just don't know what to say.  My lovely sister in law said to me today "at least you don't have long to wait" when I told her I had a week to wait for my test result.  As I say she meant well but she clearly doesn't realise that a 2ww day feels like a week!  Also don't worry about the lifting.  My friend was in a panic recently as she did something very similar during the 2ww and it clearly had no effect as she got pregnant from a single 3 day frostie!

Blondie1 - glad you had a nice day out...distractions do help.  I am going to be busy-ish at work this week so I am hoping it takes my mind of everything.

Hopeforall and Alexsmummy - well done for resisting the temptation of those "evil" pregnancy home kits!

My OTD is 2nd July and like Hopeforall I have had a tough day today.  I feel like my period is on its way which is a bit too early for my period as I normally only feel like this a couple of days before but it still makes me feel like it hasn't worked.  Implantation should be happening around now and I have also had twinges but I don't know if its anything, nothing or symptoms from the medication.  I am on Cyclogest, Prednisolone (steroid) and Clexane (blood thinner) so it's a good chance my varying symptoms are linked to these.  My period is due on my OTD but last month it came a couple of days early so I am wondering if it hasn't worked if it will come before my test is due.  Alexsmummy I also have a really tender chest but I am putting it down to the Cyclogest.

I just wish I wouldn't read into every twinge or lack of symptom!  Driving myself nuts 

Anyway wishing you all lots of patience and calm in dealing with the next few days!  At least one more day is over.

Night night!

Trumpet xxx


----------



## danceintherain

I can't offer much help but wanted to post a reply for you. I think it's pretty normal to have no symptoms post-transfer, it's very early days! I had my transfer 6 days ago and have no symptoms other than sore/bigger boobs which I believe is a side effect of the progesterone pessaries. Good luck and try not to symptom spot (easier said than done, I know!)


----------



## ruby5

Hi,

Its really hard not to look for symptoms and reading everyone else's doesn't help because everyone is so different. Some people have no symptoms for sometime or throughout pregnancy, and most women dont suspect until after they miss a period in normal circumstances. I have had 2 IVF's now, first negative, 2nd positive and one natural BFP and although they ended up BFNs I had good initial positive results and I had no symptoms whatsoever. It is early to start with symptoms I hope this helps and I hope you get your BFP,

Ruby x


----------



## petaj2521

Me 39 DH 35 (based in Germany)
TTC 2 yrs
Underactive thyroid, 3 small cysts
1st IVF July 2013 
Menopur (Menogon HP* 75) x3 per day from day 2, Synarela Nose Spray from Day 1, Brevactid 1000 Day 12
18 eggs, 12 embs  , 6 frozen, ET 5d 2 embies 
OTD 8th July

Hi all, I thought I'd post my stats.  We are doing the IVF in Germany where I live, at first it was quite a challenge!  No support at all, very brusk nurses, little information - just "take this drug and do that".  Not sure what it's like in other countries but here you are treated like an egg-producing lump of flesh!  We're also only covered 50% so it's still a costly process.  One good thing about Germany - they are very thorough and seem to do a good job.  I've just started the 2WW and my strategy will be to not think about it as much as possible - as hard as it is. I had the ET yesterday and I was back at work today. 

Greets to you all in this 2WW group, I hope we all have positive news at the end!

PJ


----------



## Tiffanymi

Thanks for your responses appreciate it


----------



## Trumpet

Hi Peta,

Sounds like a great start you have had - 2 blastocysts on board!  I have been busier at work today and it has really helped me take my mind off it all.  I just feel period-y at the moment which sometimes gets me down but I have to remember its not due for a week and I am on loads of meds.  When I am feeling positive I fantasise it may be implantation associated cramps (its nice to keep the dream alive)!

Hope everyone is hanging in and avoiding the early pregnancy tests!

One more day of waiting over!

Trumpet xxx


----------



## alexsmummy

hello ladies, recently i feel like im constantly trying to second guess what my result may be in 5 days time, so much so it is actually driving me totally nuts   i had a very difficult conversation with husband last night who said that this really, financially is our only chance since we got none to freeze so the result seems to carry so much more impact for us.  im just really wound up now that he's said that and when i look into the future, and think of it without another child it eats away at me with this awful darkness and i really dont see how i will cope with that.  I know that a lot of you must be thinking im a dreadful person to say this as already have one beautiful son but his life has been far from normal, and potentially it is a very limited life in terms of his capability and length.  i could be quite easily childless again in the next 10 years or so.  that in itself is hard enough to deal with but then for that to be my sole experience of motherhood would cripple me.  i know lots of you have taken this struggle for so many years and i have so much respect for your ability to stay so strong.  

anyway sorry to be so glum when i dont even know yet what is going to happen.  it was really not helpful having that conversation i think about what would happen if we dont get a positive and end up having a baby.  

ironically its the fact that i have no symptoms at all anymore that has convinced me that its all over.  i am not bleeding at all, had no discharge whatsoever yet but i dont feel bloated, constipated, sick, not even that tired anymore.  I just feel normal.  my chest is not even that sensitive now.  im worried because i no longer feel there is a pregnancy there.  
sorry again for such a glum post.  
love sonya x


----------



## zedzed

Hi Sonya,

I'm new to fertility friends, and decided to join earlier this week.

I'm also on my 2ww and it's driving me crazy  
I had my first FET on Friday and am due to test on Tuesday next week.

In my last fresh cycle I had all symptoms but that could be down to the harmones in my body and playing with my mind. My husband keeps encouraging me to check early but I'm going to stick it out.

I've been ttc for 7 yrs, really hope it works now.

By the way your post wasn't glum it made me realise there are so many of us in this situation hoping and clinging on...wishing and praying for you, pls keep strong.

Do something to cheer yourself up? I made a cake and felt proud of myself.
Watch a movie, think positive thoughts.

When do you test?
Good luck xx

P.s I've read some women don't have symptoms until later on and still get a BFP, so try to think happy thoughts


----------



## alexsmummy

hi zedzed 
thanks it is good to know there are others hanging round like me!
ive watched at least one movie everyday in the last week and there are not that many good movies on netflix! im going back to work tody so that will probably help.  just cant concentrate on anything!

i test on monday.  bring it on! at least the weekend will go quickly as im working both saturday and sunday.  
keep cool!
sonya x


----------



## zedzed

Hi Sonya,

I know I'm running out of things to do too!

That's the spirit 

So you test a day before me?   good luck 
Are you tempted to test early?

Sending you prayers and fingers crossed 

Zed x


----------



## Delli x

Hello 
Thanks for welcoming me CharlieAnn and trumpet   

Trumpet I test on the 4th july but am going to test early for the first time ever (I think)  I've been feeling exactly the same as you and also thinking it hasn't worked. 
. but after 7 yrs of trying and 4 ivf's down the line it's very difficult to stay positive. 

I try and compare with other cycles I've had and to be honest they've all been different symptoms but still BFN's 

I driving myself insane with it this time and also knowing its my last go on the Nhs does make it a little harder. This 2ww has definitely been the hardest 

Anyway wishing everyone lots of luck and I'll keep    ing for you all 

Delli xx


----------



## alexsmummy

zedzed - i want to test every day but my rational mind tells me it wont give me any more information.  if i test pos it could be false, if i test negative it wil just make the next 5 days worse.  whats the point.  there is nothing that can be done just have to wait.  longest 5 days of my life.


----------



## zedzed

Hi ladies,

*Delli* - pls keep strong...sending you prayers and happy thoughts x 

*Alexmummy*- that's so true what you said there...I'm thinking along the same lines too 
I hope these 5 days whizz past and you get the positive news your looking for 

This question is to everyone:
Are you ladies using cylogest pessaries, if so are you using front door (v) or back door (r)?
Lol, in my fresh cycle I used front door (v) but found them to be to messy, so using them back door (r)... The nurse said I could alternate if I like... But it's given me constipation   

Routing for you all 
We can and will get through this xx


----------



## Squeak1

Hi everyone,

Starry can I join this group my OTD is 9th July?

So nice to see so many people doing the 2ww at the same time as myself I'm going madgoogling just about everything and anything that I feel lol!!

Stella10- I had a holiday booked too but had to cancel due to the treatment taking longer than expected :-( I also watched Mr Deeds the other day haha terrible!! X

Blondie1- do you still feel out of breath? I've had the same hope you feel better x

Charlie Ann- I keep forgetting too and lifting all sorts of heavy things, it's so hard to remember everything, I wouldn't worry though x

Hopefully this time-I'm at St Mary's too x

Daisy Princess- I also had ET on the 22nd with ICSI too, but your test date is earlier than mine, mine is the 9th, maybe ii do it the 7th the same day as yourself" ) x

This is my first round of ICSI at St Marys after TTC for 5 years. Found the injections surprisingly ok apart from the headaches and the length of time I was on them. ER was awful had a reaction to the anaesthetic and then between ER and ET I got OHSS which was so bad I nearly couldnt have the ET. Anyway I got 20 eggs 8 fertilised and on day 3 I got a phone call to say the embryos were doing really well and they wanted to take them to day 5 so I was really happy! On day 5 I arrived at the clinic and none of my embroyos had made it to blast so they wanted to transfer 2 one early blast and one morulas but I was so upset as they d slowed right down. Had the transfer then got a phone call on the Sunday to say they had none to freeze :-(( so really not feeling like there's much hope for these! I have one cycle left after this xx

It's so nice everyone is supporting each other out of everything I've been through, for me this wait is the worst!

I found this Link 50 things to do in your 2ww thought you all might like it!! Don't think ii be doing even half of these haha http://www.babymed.com/getting-pregnant/50-things-do-2ww

Good luck girls xxxxx

/links


----------



## Squeak1

Hi Zedzed,

I'm using them but really can't bring myself to do them back door lol! So front ii it is for me they re so messy it's ridiculous!! I feel constipated too I wonder if it's just their effect, no matter which way you use them xxxxxx


----------



## zedzed

Hi *Squeak1*,

Lol I've seen that link you posted in your last post, I agree I don't think I'll do even half of them, plus my mind is one step ahead of me... And brings the harsh reality of this 2ww 
If I'm not thinking about it, I think that's not normal... But what is normal haha?

Your right about the pessaries being messy OMG, but using the back door is less messier but has made me bloated and constipated 
Maybe they make you constipated either way huh?

*All ladies* - I'm running out of things to do Any ideas lady's on 2ww?  
Love and


----------



## Hopefully this time

Welcome to the new ladies  

I did a stupid thing last night i did a HPT stupid i know, was having such a bad day and some pains in right ovary area and had strong feeling it hadnt worked. The test was negative    as i knew it would be! So mad at myself!!

Just think i know it wont work for me! My OTD is 4 July although ET was 17/6 so i was 8dp 3dt yesterday ;-(

Im SO FED UP    

Feeling like i have given up now, no point in even


----------



## Stella10

Morning everyone,

Nice to see a few new names - hi and fingers crossed for lots of BFPs!!

*delli* after 4 IVFs I hope this is the one for you!  

*zedzed *Hi! As for cyclogest - I alternated too. Dried fruit/apricots are a good natural treatment for constipation if that's becoming a problem. As for testing - see below.

*alexmummy*    I can't imagine how difficult your situation is but I've been amazed at how admirably you've managed. This 2 ww and all the hormones really do push us to our limits and I'm amazed we all don't end up sectioned! It's good to get things off your chest especially here on FF. I hope things start to look brighter for you and even more I hope you get a BFP - not long to go now. Xxx

Hi *peta*. Hope your 2ww is going well. "Egg producing lump of flesh" - wow! Well I hope they manage to turn you into a baby producing lump of flesh as well! We would forgive all for that I suspect and 2 blasts is fab 

*blondie1 * hope you've continued to keep yourself busy since your Bicester trip  As for cramping - I'm not sure. It could be the progesterone supplements we're all getting or hopefully your uterus changing to accommodate your new baby!!

*hopefully this time* hope you've kept up your PMA and everything is going well! Xx

*charlieann* friends do say bonkers things! Having said that these hormones really do mess with our heads. I wouldn't be surprised if I find myself sitting in an antenatal clinic hoping some baby vibes get sent in my direction! I've read some nutty things on the Internet  As for the heavy lifting - there isn't actually any medical evidence that supports the notion that heavy lifting in early pregnancy results in miscarriage. It's more that it's probably not a good idea to spend your days lifting heavy items. After all women in the third world have to do all sorts of heavy lifting, manual labour, lug buckets of water and they still seem to be able to reproduce. We're fortunate enough to have the luxury of relaxing so if I were you I wouldn't worry about a one off but I'd also take it easy form here on! 

*hopeforall* hope you're having a better day today 

*trumpet* Next time I'm definitely going back to work like you have! Thanks for all the tips -they were great. We have Netflix and so I'd already seen the House of Cards (fantastic). Started watching the killing which is great too and the subtitles mean my mind can't wander! Hope you're staying sane. As for avoiding early HPTs - oops I gave in 

AFM - well I have absolutely zero willpower and POAS today. It's 9dp3dt for me and it was a BFN . We were expecting this after a difficult transfer with 2 scrappy embies. Both DH and I were surprisingly ok about it. We always saw this first IVF as a trial run although I must admit I did let my hopes rise during the process. Today I'm going to start filling in my self-referral forms for CARE as we're keen to get onto cycle 2. We only got 1 go on the NHS so time to start splashing the cash.

I should also add my official test date isn't until 4th July which is 17 days post transfer which is just silly. Most OTDs are 11dp3dt so we'll do a final check on Friday and then we'll drown our sorrows with a million mojitos. Really looking forward to the weekend, seeing my friends and being normal rather than the IVF induced recluse I've turned into.

Keep busy and stay strong everyone - sending you lots of PMA!! Xxxx


----------



## Stella10

Hi *squeak*- I've been google-crazy for over 2 months now!! It drives you potty. OHSS sounds awful so congrats on getting to your 2ww. Hope it flies by. Are you cycling at St Mary's in Manchester - if so - me too! Fingers crossed for you xx

Hi again *hopefully this time*- I missed that you were at St Mary's. If your OTD is 4th July then we were probably having ET at the some time. As for POAS today - well we are two silly girls who made the same mistake. Don't you wish you could reverse time? I've spent most of the day googling and scouring FF and there are loads and loads of stories where women still get BFP. We have tested 2 days early after all. As a a result I've refrained from starting my mojito marathon today. We won't know for certain until Friday and you never know maybe St Mary's have a valid reason for a 17 day OTD. Keep hoping


----------



## zedzed

Hi Stella,

Thank you for your lovely and beautiful post and thanks for your words of encouragement to all these ladies, you really cheered me up....and others I'm sure too x

Please try to keep positive and try testing again on the weekend or nearer the date   

Also I've going to eat plenty of fruit and veg today and take your ideas on board and hopefully I'll be a little more comfortable lol  

Keep strong and prayers for you and all ladies on 2ww


----------



## Squeak1

Hi,

Zedzed-ok might try it ;-) this is my crazy past time!!.....For the last few days I've been on all the amazing online fashion sites like Harrods, net a porter, browns etc and filled my baskets with a wardrobe that would rival Victoria Beckham (it takes hours and the time flies) then after being totally satisfied and so excited with my purchases I press delete lol!! Crazy I know but it's fab if you love shopping! Theirs a website called fantasy shopper which has loads of shops on it (similar concept) but you can make one giant wardrobe with a mixture of designer and high street!  its fab you can buy the outfits too!!!! ) xx just read that back I have far too much time on my hands lol!!!

Stella10- I'm at St Mary's Manchester too!! I also have to wait 17 days I suppose they don't want us to get false readings by testing too early!! Keep positive you still have a while to get a definate result xxxI had 2 scrappy embies transfered too but you never know I've read so many success stories xx


----------



## Squeak1

Hopefully this time- don't give up you still have a while to get your result, I've read so many people's stories where they got a negative even the day before they got their positive on their correct date try and keep positive xxx


----------



## zedzed

Squeak1 - thanks I'm on that website 
It'll keep me busy for a few hours lol

When is your OTD?
Are you on a fresh or frozen cycle? 

Best of luck
Xx


----------



## Blondie1

HI Squeak1 I still do feel out of breath but it may well be side affects of pessaries, trying not to get hopes up as don't know how I'll deal with disappointment if its bfn. I keep driving myself crazy googling symptoms. 
Hi

Stella10 don't give up being positive your still a while away from your otd 

Hopefully this time, my et was same day as you and my otd is the 1st why don't you test then. Don't give up , my acupuncturist said its still too early to test our little embies will of only just implanted.  Stay positive I know its hard.

Just been round a friends who's got 3 girls and come away feeling depressed,  her hubby said I should feel sorry for him being stuck with them. I said you are very lucky to have 3 healthy girls you should appreciate it. Think he felt guilty then. But I'm fed up of listening to people moan about there kids, when people like us on here are doing everything in our power to have just 1 child. Anyway thats my rant over.

Postive thoughts to you all xx


----------



## zedzed

*Blondie1* - I think people sometimes say things without thinking... What others want we have and what they have we want...hopefully we receive some positive news and you'll be a mummy soon xx 

Could you tell me a bit more about acupuncture? How many session did you gave pre and post transfer?
Does it work? How does it help you?

I'm curious if it works


----------



## Stella10

Just a quick post -

*hopefully this time* I found this this fab website: www.peestickparadise.com

Apart from loving the website name it gives us all some hope - I may well have to postpone my mojito marathon!

/links


----------



## munchbunch

Hi ladies can i join you all. Sharry can u add me pease. FET today, let the 2ww commence    OTD 10th July. Good luck everyone   x


----------



## august16th

Hi everyone I went to gest clinic Prague on 12th June had 5 day egg transfer using donor eggs they said the two embryos that were transferred were excellent and very well developed,the date of my transfer was Wednesday the 19th June and it went well.I had a bit of cramping first few days and extreme sickness now I'm on day 7 and my stomach still twinges feels bit heavy like a period  so bit concerned I've also noticed I have been very hungry and my stomach feels bit tight.but what I did think was weird was yesterday my one year niece lifted up my top touched my belly and kept saying what's that do you think maybe am looking to much into this all comments welcome thank you this 2ww driving me mad


----------



## pinkyblu

Hello! May I join pleeeeease )

Just got back from Serum in Greece after a fresh DD IVF cycle. ET was 22/6 and my OTD is 4th July, however, I know I will be definitely testing earlier as I'm a bugger for that!!
I
Will be god to have some company over the next few days. I'm driving myself POTTY CRAZY.

Symptom wise I'm just tired with some dragging pains down there, a few cramps maybe?!? Oh and feeling utterly convinced this hasn't worked!!!!!!!!!

Aaarrrrggghhhh this is torture.

GOOD LUCK LADIES, sticky vibes and everything from me xxxx


----------



## Trumpet

Hi All,

It's been busy on here today and welcome to our new 2 week wait-ers!

Alexsmummy - I think you are too harsh on yourself.  Totally understandable why you were upset with your husband's comment and I know you have a son who you clearly adore but it doesn't take away the pain of secondary infertility especially after so many years.  Try not to dwell on your husbands comments.  You can have that conversation at a more sensible time and there are always options.  Maybe he was just having a rough day.

Delli - I am with you on the anxiety and challenge to keep positive.  I almost don't want to be positive as I end up getting carried away and then the disappointment is more crushing than ever!  But until the test or AF arrives there is still hope.  We have to be lucky sometime! 

Stella10 and hopefullythistime - sorry your early tests were negative and I really hope its because it was too early.  As tough as it is the doctors give us the test dates for a reason although I agree 17 days is a bit long.  In all my cycles to date AF has arrived just before testing so I haven't had to endure the misery of seeing the negative result.  Stella10 glad you are enjoying The Killing.  The Bridge is amazing too and yes subtitles make you less distracted.

Zedzed - my last clinic said to stick the pessaries up the back door but my current clinic says the front!  I think you feel constipated either way and I think I am going to switch back to the rear entrance - mainly because the mess in my pants from the front is just grim!  I had to take Flagyl for 3 days via the rear and they made the Cyclogest look miniscule - they were the size of my thumb!  Regarding acupuncture, I have been doing it for 7 months and I have found it great for helping me relax and I am convinced it helped improve my periods (they were ridiculously scant and short but I bleed more red blood now which fits in with the improved circulation that acupuncture supports).  My acupuncturist told me to take a break though during the 2ww as my lower abdomen is so sensitive and she is so right.  I feel so uncomfortable and bloated  down there.  Also I just realised we are testing on the same day - Tuesday!  My period is due that day although last month my period came 2 days early so time will tell if I make it to testing.

AFM - I am still not sleeping well (apparently a Prednisolone side effect) and still getting up to wee in the night even though I have reduced my fluid intake.  I couldn't get back to sleep at 3.30am then when I eventually dosed off I was woken by the most horrendous contractions/cramps in my lower abdomen.  I found it quite disturbing and haven't had it like that before.  However, trying not to build my hopes up as I am on two types of meds I haven't had before on top of the progesterone.  I feel more bloated and tender than I did on the stims.  I am wondering if its the empty follicles filling with fluid or something.

I am feeling pretty anxious and like many of you I am driving myself crazy with googling every twinge and ache and pain!  
I am so scared to hope - I keep reminding myself we had a single 2 cell, grade 2, fragmented embryo - how could it have worked!  It makes me feel sad as I feel so uncomfortable and fed up and yet again it could all be for nothing.

Tuesday really can't come quick enough!

Anyway heading to bed now to see if I can actually get a decent sleep for once.  I really hope one of us at least gets some good news soon!

Night night,

Trumpet xxx


----------



## Squeak1

Hi,

Zedzed- my OTD is 9th July although my clinic gave me 17 days so I'll prob test before! It's a fresh cycle, I have nt any left over to freeze :-( xx

Blondie1- I google everything it's the worst thing to o but just can't help it it's crazy!! Xx


----------



## Hopefully this time

Hi

Welcome to pinkyblu,august16th and munchbunch!

Stella10 ,Squeak1,Blondie1,Trumpet i just want to say thank you so much just readings these posts from you girls has lifted my spirits and made me feel more positive.....maybe there is still hope     

Stella10 i am loving that website and the name is brilliant!! My ET was monday 17/6 so we were probably a few beds apart! i was the one that had mum and partner with her!! Have you used st marys before? Some lovely staff but also scary nurses too!! I have had to chase them a lot for appointments and information. Stress on top of Stress!!
When are you going to test again now? on friday 28/6 or longer? No mojitos for 9 months    

Blondie1 thanks for positive vibes, i have felt a bit out of breath and dizzy sometimes??but it might me the treats i keep rewarding myself with and getting up of the sofa too quickly to replinish!! LOL xx people dont realise how difficult this TTC and IVF etc is.......it will soon be you   

Squeak1 St marys girl too!! I hope i am like one of those stories that gets a positive later and you too Stella10  

Alexsmummy, delli x,trumpet.charlieann,daisy princess,hopeforall and all other 2ww ladies        

Zedzed The pessarys! Pantyliners required!!! But not braved the alternative route yet!! that made me laugh too...the things we have to do!!

Trumpet hope you sleep well, we all know how you feel and big hugs   

Well girls good night, tommorrow is going to be a tough day as im burying my dad, i know he is thinking of me and is at peace now.


----------



## Blondie1

Hi Zedzed

I had 3 sessions whilst injecting then on day of et one pre and one post, then one session when implantation should occur then one today to help me relax.

They reckon it increases chances by 65%, it may all be in your head but if it works then its worth a go. I' ve defo felt more postive and relaxing. If you go on zita west site she has affiliated acupuncturist who have had her training.  

Hopefully this time, sorry to hear about your dad  hope it goes ok tomorrow. 

Night night girls


----------



## Jepa

Hey ladies,

Just a quick post to introduce myself and say I've entered the 2ww zone yesterday!  I had one embie transfered on a FET cycle.  Happy to be here and have my precious one on board!

My test date is 9 July    

This is my 3rd treatment cycle, my first resulted in a chemical pregnancy after getting bad OHSS, and the 2nd was a bfp that sadly resulted in miscarriage at 8.5 weeks.  I'm just hoping that this one sticks around to be healthy and happy for the long haul, as I hope for all of you too!

Blondoe and zezded I've had acupuncture too.  With the first cycles I had it all the way through but especially at the transfer (which is where the evidence shows it does have a positive effect), but I found it also helped me feel better physically and emotionally through the treatment and was definitely relaxing.  When I got OHSS it also seemed to really help with the symptoms while I was recovering.  This time, mainly for cost reasons I've just had the transfer treatments.  If I get a bfp I may have sessions in early pregnancy to try to help it stick but I'm not sure at the moment and will cross that bridge as and when.

Goodnight


----------



## Delli x

Hi hopefully this time , Stella 10 & squeak1

Hopefully I remember seeing you on transfer day with your mum I was the one with my hubby and egg donor 
So sorry to hear about your dad hope he is praying in heaven for you  

Stella10 you could of been in the next bed   

Squeak1  I must of missed if your not testing until 9th July 

My OTD is the 4th July 

Hello to other ladies 
Zed zed 
jepa
blondie1
Trumpet
Pinkblu
Munch bunch
Alexsmummy 
And anyone else who I have missed x



Sending you all lots of        

Delli x


----------



## CharlieAnn

Good morning ladies,

*Hopefull this time* I hope today goes as well as it can and you can give your dad the best send off. X x x

*Trumpet* sorry your still struggling to sleep, that can't be helpful right now. I too am struggling to be positive, I don't feel negative though I feel very neutral.

*Stella10* I love the website, I answered yes to nearly all the questions!!!  I think that's why I'm avoiding testing early as I've bin there done that and know how crazy I can get!! I think you've tested to early so don't give up yet, I have also started thinking about plan B which includes holidays, getting drunk and having some fun!!!! IVF really takes over every aspect of your life!!

*Squeaky1* you've really made me laugh with your crazy online shopping!!!  clearly you put so much effort in its such a shame you have to delete.

Sorry I know I've missed loads of you out!!!

7days till OTD
So my friends gone back home now and all I can do is google symptoms like everyone else!!! I think I have a few but I can't be sure because of the passaries I'm using.

I'm feeling much better these last few days physically I feel almost back to full strength, mentally I've gone done a few notches!! I've been doing lots of googling I think it's a great way to pass the time!! Today am gonna do some cooking, baking, take the dog for a long walk, a bit of actual shopping and watch more tv!! I really need to keep myself busy and positive!!! The power of positive thinking is a wonderful thing!!!

I hope you all have a good day!!


----------



## gem236

Hi ladies
I test on the 2nd July so I hope I can join this thread. I'm going mad though as I had pinkish blood when wiping yesterday and now I've just been the loo and got dark brown discharge when I wiped. I'm freaking out now thinking its over pls give me some reasurance someone. Does ladies have positive readings and stil get this?  
Good luck to everyone testing soon  
Xx


----------



## gem236

Sharry
Pls put me in ya list I had icsi in march and now having a frozen transfer from that cycle. Test date is the 2nd July. Thanks xx


----------



## alexsmummy

gem - the ladies on the monthly cycle i am on have reassured me tht this can be implantation spotting, or you can have light bleeding and still end up pregnant.  my sister had a full period nd it was not till about 5 - 6 weeks that she actually realised she was pregnant after all!  

its not over till its over!  keep the hope and keep on going!


----------



## Stella10

Hopefully this time - I can't imagine how difficult today will be for you - stay strong. I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## Squeak1

Good morning!

Hopefully this time- Thinking of you today, your post made me cry a little how your staying so strong at such a sad time is beyond me. I really hope your ok and today goes as well as it can. I'm so sorry xxxxx of course there is still hope for you too wait until your OTD they must have given us 17 days for a reason the results can change up to that date and sometimes after! Xxx

Pinkblu- my ET was the 22nd too but my test date is the 9th! X

Trumpet- please try not to get disheartened by the quality of your embryos I let myself do that but after reading success stories everybody really is different, embroyos that might thrive in the lab don't always make it and embryos that don't ....can!! Your doctor would not put you through transfer if they didn't think you had a chance try and stay possitive xx

ChalieAnn- haha I have to wonder over to ASOS if I actually want to buy lol!! My credit card wouldn't like numerous Hermes bags on it haha!!( I do try every now again )Xxx

Delli- your transfer must have been before mine xxx

Hello to everyone else really hope your all ok today Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Blondie1

Morning all

Just wondered if anyone can give me some advice not sure if having pregnancy symptons or pessary side effects. I keep getting out of breath even just going up the stairs, slight metallic taste in mouth and boobs feel swollen. I've only felt like this last few days, I'm 10dp3dt. Or is it pessaries? So tempted to buy a test today but scared to incase its negative.  This is driving me crazy!!!


----------



## Squeak1

Sounds like a couple of symptoms to me ) I'd be so tempted to test but trrrrrrry not too lol!!! You might get a false result xxxxxx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Hello Everyone!!

Can I join in with the 2 week madness please!!

I had a 5 day transfer on the *25th June* and I am told that my testing date is not until the *8th July* which seems miles to far off so I will probably know either way before then. AF showed up on the last cycles 8 days after a 5 day transfer.

I had 1 compacting morula and a captivating blast put back - They told me they couldn't grade them. I was disappointed with them not being good quality blasts especially as we had 10 eggs fertilise but this is the problems that I face with DH having 41% sperm DNA fragmentation....

But reading on google, these type of embies have given positive results in the past so i need to stay positive (easier said than done)

I had a difficult transfer that took an hour due to my insides being so swollen, I am worried I either have OHSS or a bladder infection so I am keeping an eye on it.

its only been 2 days since transfer and already I am going out of my mind covering every eventuality possible, i cant sleep either  partly bladder and ovary pain and mind going into over drive.

I am taking 25mg of prednisolone and the clexane injections this time and since yesterday I have been feeling slightly nauseous, I think its now the mixture of these drugs mixing with the crinone gel.

anyway I am driving my poor DH round the bend already so will be good to chat with you guys.

Hopefully I am so sorry to read your news and I do hope today goes well xx


----------



## gem236

Thanks ladies for your feedback it means so so much. I'm sat in the sofa trying to chill but every niggle and pain is worrying me more. Just hope there are alias of ladies that have experienced what I am and got a positive after it. 
Hope you all coping ok we are all ere for we each other. We can do this ladies we are going to be mummy's  
Xxx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Hi Gem

when was your transfer? it could be implantation cramps and bleeding?

x


----------



## Squeak1

Hopefullyoneday- hello, I had a morula and an early blast transfered-same sort of problems but I've read so many great success stories ) I had OHSS in between EC and ET, keep an eye on the colour of your water when you go to the toilet and if it goes dark, keep measurements of your tummy and weigh gain I'm sure you ll be fine so try not to worry drink lots of water xxx

Gem236- we ll have loads of positives between us ))) xx


----------



## Blondie1

I've given in and  just done a test and its BFP, in shock, but now I'm worrying incase its a false positive don't think it is as trigger shot was over 2 wks ago on 12th. What does anyone think.

Gem236 I got lots of cramps and backache and it looks like I got my bfp so stay postive. I'm also vegging on sofa!

Hopefullyoneday- my et was difficult as well dr wasn't sure if put embies in right place but it looks as if they have. So stay postive, I know its hard, I felt deflated after mine but thought No I need to be positive this is our 1 and only chance.

Hello to all the other ladies in waiting.


----------



## Delli x

Hello ladies 

HELP---- Just a quick one I've just come back to work today and this is a quick loo stop...... after having 10 days off and im now 10pt 5dt. I've been getting shooting pains right up my flu today something ive never had before can anyone tell me is this good or bad??  Xx

Any advice much appreciated


----------



## alexsmummy

HELP ME !  tell me 10 reasons i should not test right now!  i went to the supermrket today and accidentally bought two early response kits 'ready' for monday and now i have an overwhelming urge to test.  

im sitting on my hands trying not to move.  trying to think of anything else BUT testing.  
really really this is my craziest day yet.


----------



## alexsmummy

OMG blondie - amazing!  trigger shot only affects you after the first week


----------



## Blondie1

Just do it alexsmummy thats how I felt. Sorry I haven't helped have I.

Delli not sure about your pains never heard of that, sorry.


----------



## gem236

Congrats blonde1 I'm so happy for you

Hopefullyoneday thanks for your response I hope ya right. My ET was 22nd 7 days ago and I test in the
Its going to be a long few days x


----------



## alexsmummy

Har Har no blondie! It's ok if it's shows pos. I'm only 9 days post EC and just 7 days post ET. 

Holding off so far. Am out of house. God this is such a horrible process. Can't remember who posted the peeing on a stick website but thanks to who did! It was very I tetrsying reading how inaccurate the results are in the early days! Just got to keep reminding myself that. I'm just really worried that overthr weekend is tart bleeding g before I e en get to test.


----------



## EssieJean

Hi ladies..hope you don't mind me jumping on.. i just saw *Alexsmummy's* post and thought 'that's me!'.. My otd is Monday too and I've just bought two lots of hpts which are, as i post, winking at me 

After an extremely crazy two weeks DH and i have decided to test tomorrow morning, im thinking if it turns out not what we hoped for then there's still time for the result to change. Still scared witless though 

Anyway im rambling ..just wanted to wish you luck, whenever you decide to test 

And congratulations for the bfps and all the best of luck for those also testing.

Essie xx


----------



## gem236

Sharry pls change my otd to the 2nd. It's not the 7th, glad its not I couldn't wait that long. 
Xx


----------



## CharlieAnn

*Blondie1*  Thats great news  Congratulations!!! I wouldn't think it would be the trigger shot at this stage!!!

*Alexsmummy* & *EssieJean* good luck if you do decide to test!!! I think it's inevitable now you've bought the tests !! I'm sticking to my guns for now, I don't think a negative test would help how I feel at the minute!! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Thanks for the welcomes!

*Blondie* - thats such great news!!! Congratulations!!!

*Squeak *- what a coincidence having the same type of embies - snap!! - I do hope they stick for us!!!

Deli - Shotting pains could well be a good sign, i do hope its something good happening

*Alexsmummy and EssieJean -* I feel your torment!! i hope that its good news if you do give into temptation!!

x


----------



## Anxious2013

Hi I'm new I'm struggling in my 2 ww help?


----------



## Tiny21

Didn't want to leave you with any answers! The 2ww is the hardest part by a long way, no one finds it easy and you analyse everything. What is it specifically that's hard? It does send you mad and that really isn't exaggerating! Remember positive thinking really helps, don't do anything you will regret or question later. I find hypnotherapy CDs help me and I had acupuncture this last time and found that helped me to chill a bit more


Huge good luck
Xx


----------



## Squeak1

Blondie1- Congratulations!!! Aw so so happy for you )) xxxx

Good luck to everyone else thinking of testing!!!


----------



## Squeak1

Can someone please tell me why there is a BFP flashing in the bottom right corner of every post I write? how have I managed o do that?  

Xxx


----------



## alexsmummy

essiejean - dont do it!  LOL ive resisted again today despite having two test in the house. i keep on hanging out for monday but each day becomes harder.  i guess i just want to know, i feel like i could wait for monday and then really still not know as it could just be that the HGC is still too low.  every time i go to the loo i feel this awful dread, am i going to see blood.  i have not seen a tiny spec of anything yet so am hoping its good news. 

i have not really wanted to admit this to myself yet but i am having a few symptoms (but it could all be in my head?!) the last couple of days i have felt; 
hot but its really humid right now 
bloated and swollen in my abdomen, but it could be a result of the progesterone
sick but then im hungry and not eating a lot as im a bit off my food (unheard of in my family!) 
motion sick but then i could have a cold that is causing that
really really tired but then im not sleeping much due to worrying about this! 
more active digestion but then im eating more fruit and drinking more water than usual 
and (sorry if a bit TMI) a bit horney especially in the mornings but then again we have had to abstain for ages and apparently the progesterone can make you feel like this!!

i have a non-pregnancy reason for every symptom im feeling as i just cant allow myself to hope that it might be due to being pregnant!
its weird after feeling nothing for days.  my dh says it could be all in my head, and wishful thinking  

well ive only got tomorrow and the weekend so am hoping that i can hold out that long.  big big mistake to buy the tests before the day!

does anyone know if i can collect the pee sample and then test it later - will it matter and affect the test?  dh and i want to do it after my DS has gone to school so we can find out together and compose ourselves before telling him.  

lsx


----------



## Trumpet

Hello to all you fantastic, tough Ladies and welcome to the new recruits to the 2WW also known as purgatory!

Firstly Blondie1 - super congratulations on your BFP!  So nice to see positive news   let's hope for more news in the next few days.

Gem - if its brown blood it means its not fresh so could be implantation bleeding as already mentioned.  It's not AF unless the blood is bright red so its not over yet.  Keeping fingers crossed for you.  Me, you and Alexmummy are all the same as its 9 days since EC for me and 7days post ET.  My OTD is also 2nd.

Alexmummy and Essiejean - good luck if you test early!  I am with Charlieann, in that no news is good news for the moment so not tempted.

Delli regarding the shooting pains I woke up with the most hideous cramp/contraction the other night (sorry for tmi but like what you get with an orgasm but without the pleasurable bit).  Never had it before during the 2WW and it freaked me out too but I figure its another weird hormone induced oddity so try not to worry.

Hopefully this time - feel so sad for you going through all this at such a harrowing time.  I hope you made it through today ok and had plenty of support.  Thinking of you.

Hopefully one day - I am also on Prednisolone and Clexane.  How are you finding it?  I am peeing all the time and last night I was so horribly bloated and tender in my lower abdomen I started to cry.  It was horrible almost like when you are on stims but I haven't felt like that during the 2WW before when I wasn't on Clexane and Prednisolone.  Paracetamol eased the pain so I at least got to sleep.  Feeling less rubbish today but still a bit periody and my uterus feels achey (its hard to describe but definitely weird).

I am loving everyone's bonkers ways of taking their mind off it all!  I am 39 on Sunday and hoping that if it hasn't worked then I hope my period doesn't come before then or that would really depress me.  My husband is generally amazing but this evening he insensitively said he felt it probably hasn't worked as I am behaving a bit premenstrual.  Then I started to cry and thought he is right I do feel premenstrual so I am in a vicious circle of negativity as I am paranoid now tat the weeping and anxiety is due to the impending arrival of AF rather than the general sadness and anxiety that comes with being on a $hit load of drugs and the trauma of the 2WW!  See now I am going crazy! 

Anxious - you are in good company here!  We can't take away the anxiety on here but we can make you feel less alone and occasionally even make you smile and giggle while you work your way through each horrible day of waiting.

Good luck all and I am so hoping for some positives!

Love Trumpet xxx


----------



## Trumpet

Alexmummy - sounds like you have many of the same symptoms as me and like you I am trying to explain rationally each one.  I also felt nauseous this morning when I drank a glass of pineapple juice.  The I had a couple of strawberries and felt sick again.  How every when I had some thing savoury I felt fine so it was like the sweetness of the fruit is what made me feel sick.  All the other stuff is similar (not horny but like I say in my last post I had like a weird orgasm when I was sleeping/dreaming which woke me up but all I was left with was the horrible weird contraction you get in the aftermath)!

Oh wouldn't it be wonderful if they are symptoms!  I am scared to hope.

As for saving your pee for later.  I wouldn't as chemicals in body fluids can breakdown and metabolise very quickly once in contact with the air and outside the body. It may be ok but you would probably just be worried it wasn't right.

Good luck! Xxx


----------



## alexsmummy

thanks trumpet.  
will test immediately then.  if i get to monday im going to be up at the crack of dawn lets face it!!


----------



## EssieJean

Hi ladies .. thanks for all the prays and good wishes. Well we've officially decided to test in the morning  We're prepared it could be too early but due to DH's work commitments it seems best time to 'test the water'. It also means if its not the result we hoped for there's still until Monday for it to change. Scared witless though!

*Alexsmummy* - i love your list of symptoms and the reasoning behind them  I've been doing exactly the same; though i haven't had any symptoms until two days ago, now im making excuses like you....self preservation i think 
yesterday i had slight pink blood when i wiped (sorry for tmi ) and cramps. never had it in last cycle and with the miscarriage it really freaked me out. feel more relaxed today . Also had slight metallic taste in mouth but decided that's all in my head 
*Trumpet* ... so funny about your horny dreams haha.. last cycle i had an orgasm in my sleep..perhaps its a side effect of meds ...not an altogether unpleasant one


----------



## alexsmummy

can someone help clarify what date im on - i had egg collection on 17th June and egg transfer on 20th June.  so what day does that make me now ? 

sorry to be such a dimwit.


----------



## Maybethistime

Please add me had et yesterday and due to test 11 July....


----------



## Squeak1

Hi Alexsmummy- day 8 I think I've been counting it from the day after xxx


----------



## Maybethistime

Alex I would say that makes you day 10.. Not long now......


----------



## Squeak1

Hi Maybethiatime- hello xx which day are you counting from I'm counting from the day after transfer am I wrong oooo I hope so so I can test earlier lol xxxxx

Is anyone else feeling really jumpy? I'm jumping at every little thing! Xxxxx


----------



## Squeak1

I think the day after ET because I have to wait 17 days with my clinic until the 9th, and i had my ET on the 22nd So confused now too  xxxx


----------



## alexsmummy

having looked again at the site peestickparadise... (that site is keeping me sane right now!) 

then i am on day 10 (10 days past ovulation and ovulation is the day that your egg meets sperm which for me was 18th June).  

so if you look at peestickparadise chart (ive copied the percentages) then even if i did test today the accuracy of it showing me pregnant is slim right?  

(as you might have guess i completely stumbled and have tested.  its not good.   but there is still hope cause its early days and we are mid-morning right?) what an idiot i am.  in my heart of hearts i know im not but there is still a small chance isnt there? 



HPT accuracy by DPO:
10 dpo : 35%
11 dpo : 51%
12 dpo : 62%
13 dpo : 68%
14 dpo : 74%
15 dpo : 80%
16 dpo : 88%
17 dpo : 92%
18 dpo : 99%

So if you are pregnant, there is still a 65% chance that you'll get a BFN at 10 
DPO.  About 25% of pregnant women still get BFNs at 14 DPO.  The queen 
cannot vouch for the accuracy of these stats given todays' more sensitive 
tests... but the point is that just because you get a BFN at 10 DPO, and your 
test claims you can test as early as 10 DPO, it doesn't mean you aren't 
pregnant.


----------



## Maybethistime

Squeak am very jumpy. Have alarms set on my phone for pill times jump out of my skin each time they go off. Stomach in bits too.... It seems I can't count either   ....


----------



## Maybethistime

I am speaking to you Alex's mummy through a loud hailer... Step away from the peestick, repeat step away from peestick..i once tested a day early and got a BFN and I might add a bollixxxxg from my DH. tested three days later with one of those first response thingies and there is was. Get up go out do something......


----------



## Squeak1

Hello,

Alexsmummy- that's great tanks so much!! So I'm 8 days not 6!! Now I'm happier! So it shows until your erect date it's probably pointless testing (I think everyone still will though you just can't help it lol) thanks Hun!! Xx

Maybe this time- looking at that chart your right )))) !! It's awful isn't it we need to chill out a bit!! Haha xxxxx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Oh gosh - no one ask me about what day is what! - i am still trying to figure out when my actual testing date should be 

am I right in saying that if I had the transfer on Tuesday then don't count the Tuesday but the Wednesday is 1dp5dt?

*Trumpet *- I am not sure if I am having any side effects from the Clexane and the Prednisolone or not really - I am still really bloated like you (and wasn't last cycle) and having real trouble sleeping. I'm in a lot of discomfort with the swelling inside when I lay down. Been feeling a bit light headed and nauseous as well so not sure if this is all the drugs mixing together too.
What I will say is that I am not getting on very well with the actual clexane injections - some of these needles are blunt! i cant even puncture the skin! wow it stings too!!

*Essie Jean* - good luck for testing today - now this is strange and perhaps TMI but last cycle I also had an orgasm in my sleep and have never had that before!!! must be the progesterone!?!

*Alexmummy* - hey chin up, it not over yet and still very days to test. if you test early you really should test the concentrated wee first thing, especially as we are all drinking so many fluids x

looking forward to the weekend so I can keep myself more active - i am working from home and all of the forums on implantation are getting in my way of doing anything - its sooo hard to focus!!!

xxx


----------



## Maybethistime

Yes and we don't even have wine relax us  (read start telling the same story over and over again before falling asleep in dinner).


----------



## Trumpet

Hi All,

Sorry everyone is feeling a bit jittery!  I am trying as hard as possible to not dwell on it but it is tricky.  I don't pretend to be a medical authority on all things fertility related and my knowldege is out of date but I probably know more than Sometimes I widh I knew having done a PhD in sperm cell biology and a Masters on Reproductive Biology (when doing all that research I never knew how much I would need it these many years later - how ironic).  

Anyway most has been said but keeping it as simple as possible - take the number of days from past ovulation, so day one is the day after egg collection.  This is essentially day 1 of fertilisation.  That way it doesn't matter when the transfer happens.  My egg collection was Tuesday 18th June so when I test on Tuesday 2nd July it will be day 14.  Implantation takes 3 to 4 days and its possible it won't be fully implanted until day 11/12. Only then will it start releasing HCG into your blood stream which is what is picked up in a positive pregnancy test.

So Alexmummy - please don't give up just yet as you did test very early and you are right on the cusp.  This is why the clinic generally want you to wait at least 2 weeks before testing to make sure your embryo has had time to implant and produce sufficient HCG to be picked up on a test.  That way you are less likely to have false positives/negatives.  I am really hoping its just because you tested early so hang in there.  In fact a friend of mine who has just got pregnant from a frostie found out she wasn't getting pregnant because her luteal phase (the bit after ovulation/egg collection) was too short to sustain a pregnancy as it was 11days.  That just shows you that 11 days was just not quite long enough for an embryo to establish itself as full implanted as her progesterone was dropping and causing her period to start too early.  Cyclogest has solved this for her as when her natural progesterone drops off the Cyclogest supplements the progesterone long enough for the embryo to fully implant.  Hope this isn't too long winded but I just wanted you to appreciate that you have tested pretty early!

I am certainly hanging on until Tuesday which is when my period is due anyway and I just hate tests anyway so the longer I can avoid them the better I feel!  I have the reverse of what many you have...I run a mile from the POAS aisle in the supermarket.

Keep positive!

Love Trumpet xx


----------



## alexsmummy

RIGHT - THIS IS A STRONG WARNING TO ALL THOSE WAITING AND WISHING TO TEST EARLY - its a FOOOOOOOLS GAME!  

i hve tested and i am a total idiot!   cause it has shown me nothing as you have all pointed out! i could be pregnant and i couldnt be i have no more information than before i threw the £10 it cost to buy the test in the bin.  All i gave myself was unnecessary  grief?  

i am actually shocked at how WEAK i have been today and am now just feeling very cross with myself  i wont be telling my DH maybethistime as he would fry me alive if he knew.  (thanks for the LOUD message!  i needed it!) 

roll on monday, wednesday and friday next week (by this time next week i will know for sure!) 

thank you all for being kind about my utter stupidity!  
sonya x


----------



## alexsmummy

p.s. trumpet - i liked your detailed description - i find it relaxing!  its good to have such an expert in our midst!


----------



## zedzed

Hey *Trumpet* / hey ladies , 
Enjoyed reading your post  whilst chomping on my plate of melon.

Like you I test on tues 02/07 (best of luck btw). 

Last night I had a *meltdown* at about 12.35am (as you do), just had to know either way know what my result was going to be (even though I still have 5 days until OTD)...I couldn't resist anymore, I was home alone as my husband works nights (he's been encouraging me to test, but I knew if it was BFP, surely I was wrong?!!
If it was BFN then the harsh reality of everything would come crashing down on me )

And most definitely this would be bothering me the days leading up until OTD....

Then I went hunting for a hpt, like a *Neanderthal searching for its prey* lol...fortunately I haven't brought any hpt's.
I am on my first FET and was given a hpt by my clinic but couldn't find the hpt - DARN IT!!
I searched high and low (must have put it away last week) grrrrr

That certainly tired me out...then the rational side of me slapped me with a wet fish lol and said: *'will you get a hold of yourself* for a minute...it's only 8dpt', after a few deep breaths...I was a little calmer and rationale.

Overall I was proud of myself, that I hadn't given into the temptation.
Keeping my fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## zedzed

*ALEXmummy* - lol @ your post, sounds like me last night.
But I didn't test thankfully...

Please don't feel bad, keep positive....when is your OTD?

Sending you positive vibes and


----------



## Stella10

Hi everyone!

First of all *blondie* congratulations!!   

*hopefully this time, squeak and delli* you mean to tell me you all got beds on ET day??!! I was told they had lots of ladies booked in that afternoon. No-one mentioned a bed. After my awful ET I got sent home - there wasn't even anywhere to sit. Literally walked out of theatre and walked until I got to the arm chairs just next to the entrance. DH refused to let me walk anymore so got the car and carried me into our house (bless him). If I'm honest I've found St Mary's to be awful (communication, facilities, parking, waiting lists you name it) and the staff aren't particularly informative but I put it down to the staff being over-worked. Their results aren't great either but I've been trying not to focus on that too much as it's too late. I only found out after we'd started that you can apply to have your NHS treatment transferred to CARE or MFS. Hopefully we won't need to have anymore treatment though      . Anyway rant over - the no bed thing has finally tipped me over and perhaps the hormones.

*zedzed* congrats on your self- restraint! I am impressed - hopefully you can keep it up. As everyone has said it's not worth the stress.

*alexmummy* good luck with your proper tests next week! Xx

*trumpet* fantastic post - it gives hope to us silly early testers who got a BFN. Thank you 

*maybethistime* love the loud hailer! Wish you'd joined the thread a few days earlier and warned me off!! 

*essiejean* good luck today  

Hi and good luck to everyone else. I'm back at work on Monday and have a huge meeting on Tuesday so staying off FF until official OTD 4th July - arrgghhh.

Lots of love and luck


----------



## Trumpet

Alexsmummy and zedzed - you made me laugh lots!  Also its a relief to know others have their mad moments...I have had a couple this week where I have frankly been verging on hysterical!  When the anxiety grips it just won't let go.  Well done ZedZed for avoiding the evil POAS test!  My current anxiety is my symptoms/side effects are diminishing which makes me think that is bad (I am never happy) and every twinge I am convinced is AF!  Of to London Zoo for date night with my Husband tonight so hoping that distracts me for a few hours.

Stella good luck with returning to work and your OTD - you never know!

Take care all of you and good luck! Xxx


----------



## alexsmummy

zedzed - well yes i ws like you.  i ripped the pcked open with my teeth?!  and the reality is that its made me feel miserable today but there is absolutely no reason for it to as its too early to test and all i did was waste a test.  its just TOO EARLY and as awful as it is there is no way of knowing what's going to happen we just have to WAIT!  really difficult though.  

trying to just get on with a bit of stuff.  ironically ive been feeling so sick today, i think its more to do with the stress than anything as ive really felt crazy today! 

good luck with the return to work stella - it all seems pointless and boring to me at the moment!  

thanks trumpet glad that i have entertained you !   mad moments is an understatement!


----------



## Trumpet

Hi All,

I have had a Friday afternoon relapse!  Definitely feeling the all too familiar premenstrual cramps so convinced AF is on her way.  AF came 2 days earlier than usual last month so if its the same this month it means the old witch will arrive Sunday so it's tying in.  Feel so deflated.  On way to meet my husband and I am so tempted to have a glass of wine as it feels pointless not too.  Of course I probably won't as the guilt would overwhelm me but I really could kill for a gin and tonic (double)!

Trumpet xxx


----------



## Squeak1

Hi Trumpet I'm exactly the same, my cramps are getting worse I know it's on it's way so gutted hope our ok don't give up though I'm trying not to :-((( xxx


----------



## zedzed

Hi ladies,

*Trumpet* - Glad I made you laugh 
I know exactly how you feel about symptoms/side effects diminishing (it's freaking me out too) 
I had sore boobs but they seem to be okay now 
What on earth does that mean?  
Earlier in the week I hardly had any energy but since yesterday, I'm more active around the house (should I be??!

I feel I'm trapped in some kind of matrix lol, in the meantime I've banned myself from using google and I'm having withdrawal symptoms lol
Enjoy your date night at London zoo 
P.s stick to water, if you really want to add a squeeze of lemon!!

*Alexmummy* - 'ripped packet open with me teeth  lol
Must try that one 
When is your OTD? Yes we have to wait...it's like watching paint dry grrr

*Squeak1* - Good luck, hopefully these cramps will get better and 
sending you positive vibes, btw when's your OTD?

Might want to read this ladies, don't know how helpful
It'll be

Two-Week Wait Survival Tips
How to Cope During the Two-Week Wait
ALTHOUGH I MUST ADD I SUSPECT IT'S NOT WRITTEN BY SOMEONE WHO'S ACTUALLY BEEN ON THERE 2ww  
http://infertility.about.com/od/copingwithinfertility/a/two_week_wait.htm

/links


----------



## alexsmummy

Girls don't give up till it's over !!! 
Xx


----------



## petaj2521

Hi all,

Just checking in, hope everyone is doing ok!  I was at the cinema tonight, as one does on a Friday, but I had such a cracking headache I had to get out of there!  I rushed home in a cab and checked out the side effects of the hormones I'm taking.  They're called Crinone and it's a gel with 8% progesterone, I wonder if anyone's taking that?  It's inserted through a tube.  The side effects say headaches, tiredness, breast tenderness and cramps - pretty much everything I've got right now!

I'm 4D post 5DET... Not sure what I should be feeling right now but I do feel pretty weird - light headed as well.  Is anyone due to test on the 8th?  And feeling similar?

I'll find a cosy position on the couch and take a paracetemol.  Have a good weekend all!

x PJ


----------



## Trumpet

Hi All,

Feeling better after our visit to the zoo which was great fun.  I also kept away from the Pimms, Gin and Wine and stuck to water!  I just stuffed my face with pulled pork and crepes instead!  One highlight was a Sumatran Tiger chasing a squirrel in its enclosure (it narrowly escaped) and the penguins were fantastic.  So all in all I went from all tearful to having a really nice evening.

Zedzed - I read the tips the one about obsessing only twice ad at for 15 minutes made me laugh.  If only!  It's more like only 2 x 15 minutes a day when I am not obsessing.

Squeak1 - I hope your cramps are not period cramps.  It's horrible that feeling of its impending arrival.  I am trying to put it out of my mind as much as I can.

Alexmummy - I hope you have recovered from your testing trauma and can try and put it out of your mind for a couple more days.

Peta - it's tough as so much of the medication gives you weird side effects.  If the emotional side isn't bad enough its the fact you often feel pretty poorly and uncomfortable that makes it even worse.

I normally am really into running and sport and I have given most of it up for this IVF.  It was by biggest stress reliever and I found today that I am really missing it.  Going out for a run was like therapy to me.  I think If my period comes I am going to spend a week going for jogs to make me feel a bit more normal again.

Anyway night night ladies!

One day closer to D Day!

Trumpet xxx


----------



## zedzed

Good evening,

*Alexmummy* your right, thanks for the positive encouragement 
Xx

*PETA*- Welcome and hope your well? I'm not using Crinone (what is it used for?)
My official test date is 02/07 and I'm using cyclogest pessaries and progonova tablets.
About 2/3 days ago I had severe headaches which was located at the back of my head, it was awful trying to sleep with it and wake up in the middle of the night with it and saying hello to it in the morning grrrrr
Hate some of these side effects, but thankfully feeling better now.
I'd recommend drinking plenty of water and keeping yourself hydrated 

*Trumpet* - I agree with about the obsessing lol
Glad you had a great evening. I also enjoy keeping fit and doing my brisk walks, but during this 2ww 
A) didn't have the energy b) couldn't focus or obsess about anything besides my 2ww
I miss it too, aww well hopefully we'll all have positive news and it will be worth it in the end 

Hope everyone has a brill weekend, keep away from those hpt's lol 
Xx


----------



## gem236

Hi everyone how you all doing?
I'm going in sane, the past 3 mornings I have done a hpt and nothing I just hope its still to early for it to work. I read so many women getting early readings so I hoped that would be me. I still have dark brown discharge with the odd bit of blood, is this over for me  
I test tue so still got 4 days I'm going mad  

Good luck to you all hope your all coping ok   
 xx


----------



## Trumpet

Morning All,

Why can't I lie in anymore? 

Gem - I understand how rubbish you must feel but its not over until AF arrives so try to keep away from the tests for now as it will only make you feel worse.

ZedZed - I noticed you aren't on the list on page one so you should ask Sharry to add you on.  It will be nice to see you on there with BFP next week 

I hope everyone is ok and coping with the stress of impending test dates.  At least we will know for sure soon and its Saturday which is a good enough reason to be happy about!  I am going to have a big fat breakfast today!

Trumpet xxx


----------



## Babydust2us

Hi ladies,
Had my transfer of one lovely top quality embryo on 20th June. Tested this morning with clear blue digital and it said PREGNANT!!! Omg, I cried!! But now I am thinking if it could be false because I tested so early? Any advice would be great. It just seems so unreal!! My otd is 4th July


----------



## Lady T

Hello Fellow 2wwaiters,
Please may I join the forum. Am due to test next Friday (05 July 2013) and not sure how to get through the next few days without going bonkers. Best of luck to everyone. Am trying my best to ignore all symptoms as all side effects of the Gestone injections. Am experiencing back pain and all the swelling has gone which I dont think is a good sign. Had two M2 Morulas put in on day 4 which seems ages ago but Friday seems so long to wait.
Wishing everyone BFPs!


----------



## CharlieAnn

Mrs I'm not going to test early has been a little naughty this morning!!!!!   I just thought stuff it I know it's going to be negative this early, the clinic had already given me the test which was winking at me!!! So I thought if I do it don't go getting upset if its negative coz it is early and is second pee of the day!! Well I got a faint but clear positive!! Now I'm obviously googling the hell out of is it the trigger shot I had 2 weeks ago!! At least it's given me a little positivity back!!! Just thought add share my little naughtiness with you all!!! I'm not celebrating yet though its still 5 days till OTD!! I feel really bad for doing it but also secretly very excited!!! 

Hope everyone is well? I'm off to see the armed forces day celebrations in my home town, they have the Royal Marines band on which will be good!!!! DP was in the marine so I love anything marine based!!! Thinking of you all in this very long 2ww!!!


----------



## zedzed

Good morning ladies,

*Trumpet* - enjoy your well deserved big fat breakfast 

*Gem* - please step away from those hpt's  lol
I know if I tested I would get addicted to them, so I'm tried to stay clear of them.
Hopefully your news will be positive, hang in there 
We test same day....did you have fresh or frozen cycle?

*Baby dust* - that's great news 
Maybe test again in a couple of days, hopefully it's good news and keep thinking positive thoughts 

*Lady T *- hope your well? You will get through this Hun  oh yes this 2ww can drive anybody 
But hang in there... Keep yourself occupied and avoid the googling-bug lol

*CharlieAnn* - these hpt's and temptations get the best of us... I know
Hopefully it's good news for everyone all round.

Is everyone on FRESH or FET cycle?
Positive vibes to all you ladies xx


----------



## Blossom12

Hi all,

Hope you're all managing to keep sane during this wait??

A question: I've been feeling quite nauseous over the last 24 hours but my OTD is not until 7th July. Can the progesterone pessaries (yuck!) cause this? I know it's too early for the implantation but secretly hoping it might be?

Let me know your thoughts, please?

xx


----------



## babyzen

Hi, 

New to forum.  I'm only day 8 post 3day transfer. 

Tested and a big fat Negative   

When can I get blood test I think I'm going mad!!!


----------



## Cranky Angie

Hi guys wondering if I can join yr thread. I'm in Athens ET is tomorrow or mon so will be on my 2ww soon if all goes to plan! Fingers xxx 
Ange xx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Babyzen    i tested to early also at 9dp3dt .. and im so angry with myself for bursting my PUPO  bubble  

As our wonderful Fertility Friends politely but severely slapped my hands   and pointed out, it is much too early to be testing.The pregnancy hormone, hcg , hasn't yet had time to secrete.  So hang in there preferably wait until your OTD and try to keep the   alive  

I know its hard.. im chomping at the bit to test again but going to wait until my test date which is Monday.

Sending   and  

Good luck

Essie xx


----------



## munchbunch

Lots been going on here ladies! Gem, don't read too much into it yet Hun, best of luck for Tuesday. Blossom12, all these darn symptoms, it's difficult to no what's what. I have had a headache all day and slight AF pains, your symptoms could be due to medication, I am hoping mine are! Only 3 days into 2ww and I am going mental! Getting quite bored taking it easy, going out for tea this evening tho which I am looking forward to


----------



## happy days ahead

Hi All my wife and i have just had a negative blood test 9 days after a 5 day embryo transfer that has left us both very upset and heartbroken , we were told my wife's womb lining was 12mm and the embryo were a high level so for both of them not to implant leave us sad. Has anyone on here had a failed first cycle and then gone back to VH and it worked the second time just need some hope now, We were also disappointed with the number of egg our donor produced as it was only 8 eggs which we were told were the minimum amount we could have so it wasn't a great start and of which only 2 made it to day 5 and none to freeze.  
HAPPYDAYSAHEAD


----------



## abike78

Hi Ladies

I hope you don't mind me joining your thread.  I have had ET today, 2 lovely 5BB Blasto's onboard.  

I am going to read through all of your posts this evening.

Thanks

xxx


----------



## Trumpet

Hey Ladies!

Welcome to the new joiners!  I don't envy those of you in the early phase of the 2WW (as much as I dread bad news I am still glad I have only a few more days of waiting to go).  However, stick with the thread and the lovely ladies on here will get you through it.  There is a lot to read but I think the two most important bits of advice are to not test early no matter how tempting and to try and not dwell too much on symptoms as good or bad they are different for everyone and some can be related to the meds.  I say this having spent the last 10 days obsessing about symptoms!

Babydust2us - great you got a positive even though you have tested a little early.  See this as a super positive sign but as ZedZed said test in a couple more days to be sure.

Charlieann - you held out pretty well so you cant slap your wrists too much for giving in and I am so chuffed that its looking positive for you.  After everything you have been through I hope this is the turnaround you deserve.

Essiejean - try not to be too disheartened.  AF hasn't arrived and you tested early so its not over yet!

Blossom12 - I have felt nauseous one day during the 2WW but I have also had every other symptom you can imagine going.  You also get some people who don't get a single symptom and then get a BFP.  Mother Nature and the meds we are on can be cruel!  This is my 4th cycle and 3rd where I have got to the 2WW and I can honestly say my symptoms in each of the 2WW have been different even though they wer all negative so there doesn't seem to be any consistency.

Happydaysahead - sorry for your sad news.  The failure of a cycle is always crushing.  Having not had success yet I can't really answer your question but it sounds like you were unlucky as all the criteria for success were there.  Sadly its not an exact science and sometimes there is no explanation for why it hasn't worked.  However, believe me 8 eggs is plenty and quality is more important than quantity anyway.  Also to get 2 to day 5 is also good.  Take hope from the fact that excellent embryos were created and your wife's lining was also great which means at some point it is likely to work for you as all the boxes are ticked so to speak.  If you look at my signature you will see I am dealing with far fewer eggs of dubious quality but I am still hopeful that at some point one of them will be the right one (hopefully the one inside me right now) - good luck and don't give up yet!

As for me today has been a good day with lots of distractions so not going as insane as normal.  A great lunch and then visit to the theatre to see The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night Time which was brilliant.  Anyway after feeling pretty negative yesterday due to the AF like cramps I feel slightly more positive.  A bit scared to look every time I go to the bathroom in case AF is there but the distractions have helped me dwell on it so much and at a BBQ tomorrow so hoping that helps too.  What has given me slightly more hope even though I still feel premenstrual is that I noticed my nipples are particularly prominent and I am sure they have darkened.  Now this seems way too early to get this as a symptom but I have never noticed it before during a 2WW (although as I said I have had different symptoms each time) so it's probably shifted my thoughts from 98% sure I am not pregnant to 90%.  Not a lot but enough for me to not feel like its over yet.  Still feel cramps though so its keeping my hope in check.

Anyway night night all and to those of you testing Monday - not long now!  Those like myself testing Tuesday - almost there!  I just hope at the very least AF doesn't arrive tomorrow on my Birthday as that would be a ***** thing to happen!

Trumpet xxx


----------



## zedzed

Hi,

Trumpet - you rock  
I enjoyed reading your thread.

Happy birthday   
Any plans?

Goodnight xx

P.s how many more sleeps to go?


----------



## Trumpet

Morning Ladies,

Here's to a good day ahead full of distractions for us all today!

Thanks ZedZed - Only two more sleeps to go!  Still waking up at 5 am so sat in my garden at the minute enjoying the silence with a cup of tea!  I hope and pray we are both in for good news.  I forgot to mention on my post yesterday that we also went to Gay Pride yesterday!  It was such an amazing, happy atmosphere - just buzzing and great fun.  It was like being at some massive carnival.

Today I am going to open my cards and presents and then off to a BBQ with my local friends from my Circuit training group.  One of our trainers is hosting the Barbie.  As I haven't been able to train properly for ages I am really looking forward to seeing them all.  They have also been a huge supportive group to me through all this IVF stuff so they are a great bunch to be around.

I don't know why but I feel pretty upbeat and brave today and I don't even feel depressed that I am 39 - cautiously hopeful for good news on Tuesday but also I feel like if I don't get the result I want I am strong enough to deal with it and I will just get straight back on the horse.

What are your plans for distraction today?

Happy Sunday everyone!

Trumpet xxx


----------



## CharlieAnn

Morning everyone,

Happy Birthday *Trumpet* I hope you have a nice day at the BBQ, my mum is doing one for us too YumYum!! It's great that your back feeling positive again, I really do believe the power of positive thinking is essential to this!! You have every chance for this to work , I really hope it does for you!! 

Hi *abike78* great to see another name from the June/July group!!! Wow 2 5BB blasts, you must be very pleased.

*Happy Days Ahead* lost of couples go on to have success after a failed ivf, keep the faith and keep strong for each other.

Good luck with your OTD tomorrow *EssieJean* will be keeping everything cross for you and the other lady's testing tomorrow!!

Good luck with ET *Cranky Angie* 

Try not to get down *babyzen* & *Alexsmummy* 11 dpo is still a bit early to be testing! On 12 days past ovulation pregnant women can expect there HCG levels to be between 0-50 you've tested a day to early I think. And even then your HCG level may take a while to show up when poas!! Not every ones show up right away!!! There are lots of false negatives in early pregnancy. Be strong and stay positive!!

Hi to all the new people and sorry to the people I have missed.

Nothing to report today, thinking of you all!!! 
Last day of June looking forward to everyone starting testing tomorrow lets get these BFP's coming in!!!


----------



## alexsmummy

Hi ladies 

Sorry on my phone so no personals!
Tomorrow's the day, my actual test date. 
Feeling nervous, almost certain it's going to be a negative as I've had some whiteish discharge that is usually a sign AF is coming. (Sorry TMI!!) 
Am working all today so hopefully it will go fast ! I honestly feel there is no chance but then I've realised I'm a real pessimist !!! It's a survival strategy I think! 

Love to all 
SONYA x


----------



## EssieJean

Good morning ladies 

Hope everyone hanging in there 

Alexsmummy my OTD is same as yours..don't know if you remember but i regrettably tested early  Try to keep positive ; easier said than done i know  Im terrified and haven't thought of anything else. Good luck for tomorrow ... hope it brings a surprise result 

Thanks *Trumpet* ...im trying really hard to forget about my stupidity and the result and focus on the positive.. i might be down but im not out 

Have a lovely day everyone

Essie xx


----------



## zedzed

Good morning ladies, 

*Trumpet* - I know I'm having problems with my sleep too. I'm waking up at least a couple of times during the night (could be down to nerves, medication as we approach D-day) gulp! 
I'm normally very thirsty during the night, but I'm afraid if I drink fluids before bed that will only make me want to go to the loo more during the middle of the night.

Have fun opening those cards and presents and enjoy the BBQ too.
 

I admire your PMA, hopefully we are all strong women (husbands/partners) to deal with the news that awaits us.
I'm kinda of split in two, one side is this totally strong warrior that will be able to deal with anything coming my way, hopefully positive news ......

But then I'm only human, I guess the pessimistic side brings me down to earth and says: 
'Your symptoms have diminished, has it really worked'? 

These two sides constantly battle one another throughout the day, so to all those ladies on 2ww
It's normal to go through a roller coaster of emotions during this 2ww, keep positive, eat healthy and look after yourself.

*Alexmummy & Essie *-  for tomorrow, keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you and anybody else testing over the next few days and week.

Sonya I know having the pessimistic attitude helps to keep your feet on the ground and deal with the 'what if's', but remember to have positive vibes flowing through you.
Tip: for every one negative thought think of 2 positive thoughts 

*Crankyangie* - Good luck with your ET and welcome to this 2ww

*HappyDaysAhead* - I am very sorry to hear your sad news. All these weeks and months of preparation go into this whole cycle and of course if it doesn't go to plan, it can be distressing and leave you exhausted....right?
Give yourselves some time to heal and then try picking yourselves up again.

Although I have not been pregnant as of yet, so I'm not sure if I can answer your question.

My fresh cycle was textbook perfect, eggs collected, quality, transfer, lining all great etc etc

I was confident that it would work, but sadly i started to bleed a few days before OTD.
I couldnt understand??!!!! everything up until then had worked in my favour, then why did my body let me down just as we were approaching the finish line    

This is one of life's mysteries and unfortunately we cant always have the answers.

However on the positives, 8 eggs is fine (quality over quantity) as Trumpet pointed out.

Also 2 blasts are great and your wife's lining was good too, unfortunately it didn't work out as planned.

But hopefully things will work in your favour next time. Some describe it as the flip of the coin, eventually the odds will be in your favour. Keep supporting your wife (as you've being doing so) and I'm sure you'll both get through this with positive news.

*Charlieanne* - hope you doing well? How was the armed forces day celebration?

*Blossom12/munch bunch/lady T/ peta/baby zen* - welcome and hope 2ww is going ojay for you all?

OMG I now have pins and needles in my fingers from writing this long post (sorry guys)

Hope you all have an amazing day and take care of yourselves 

Hopefully I didn't say anything to upset anyone and I'm sorry if I did, 
Take care xx


----------



## pinkyblu

Hi ladies, been reading your updates daily but not posting as I kinda read and run, naughty me. 

I think its game over for me. I had ETx2 on 22nd June which makes me 8dp5dt. I've been having increasigly darker BFP's over the past few days stupidly getting my hopes up when last night I started bleeding. It can't be implantation bleeding as the embryos have already implanted and started giving off HCG so I think its game over. I'm devastated. This happened to me on the same day last cycle which was a chemical pregnancy.   

Gem- I feel your pain, I hope it's positive for you though, any sign of bleeding is such a worry isn't it. 

Good luck the rest of you ladies xx


----------



## alexsmummy

Essie I remember! Good luck for tomorrow! I tested early too but it's possible a tha stage to have a false negative! So we are still pregnant until PROVEN otherwise! 

Thanks zedzed just clock watching today! 

Got a strange mix of excitement and fear for tomortow. Imagine if it's two lines?! I would probably faint!! Even a faint line would send me off! I keep imagining it but I've been reading up on the % of women who have success from their first cycles and it's slim pickings! 

Happy Sundays everyone.


----------



## zedzed

Hi *pinkyblu*,

Great to see a post from you, please keep them coming 

I've never got a bfp so I'm not sure if I can answer your question,
Firstly thats great that you transferred ET*2.
I've read a few threads and blogs where women have bled or had periods and still gone on to have baby(ies).

It's worth talking to your clinic, it's just a guess (because I'm not a medical professional) but perhaps you need to up your progesterone levels? to sustain the lining? 
I would suggest that you speak with your clinic to gain further medical advice.

Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers 

Hi *Alexmummy*,

Clock watching can be addictive and send you round the bend 
Solution: remove batteries or clocks within the home during 2ww lol

But time doesn't stop for anyone, does it? It's constant 

Wishing for the best and hope all goes well.

Hope everyone is sailing (/coping) with 2ww and enjoy the rest of your day


----------



## Chelle868

Hi ladies!
I hope u dont mind me joining! My test day is 13thjuly. I hope that 13 isnt an unlucky number for me!
Best of luck to all of u xxx


----------



## iloveholidays

Hi ladies never posted on here before but I really need some support!! Transferred 2 early blastocyst on the 17th June and test day is 4th July. Been spotting since Fri pm no cramps but today am having cramps and brown blood turning red. It's my first icsi been trying over 3 years and unexplained fertility. I am absolutely devestated gone into melt down today. I know in my heart it all over


----------



## Cranky Angie

Hi sharry can u add me pls DEIVF OTD 12 July 
Thanks ange xx


----------



## gem236

Well ladies in the 5 years we have tried and on our 3rd treatment we have tested 2 days early and I have received my first ever BFP!  
Omg I have finally wrote BFP ahhhhhhhh I'm so mixed with emotions right now.
All I'm doing now is  ing that our little egg sticks and stays out now for 9months
Ill update again tue on our OTD lets hope I write BFP again

Hope everyone is doing ok it does work and happen I nearly lost hope so don't loose it ladies keep praying  
Xxx


----------



## Blossom12

Hi all,

Hoping you had a good and moderately angst-free weekend.

Trumpet - thanks for the response and a very Happy Birthday. I too am on my 4th cycle so lots riding on this! I'm keeping everything crossed for you for Tuesday - hope you get a lovely belated present.

EssieJean - fingers crossed for you for tomorrow. I hope you get the result you want - you really deserve it.

Everyone else - keep well and positive. Remember - it's not over until the beta result!

x


----------



## abike78

Iloveholidays:  Please do not give up hope.. This could be implantation spotting....

To everyone that is testing tomorrow, good luck.  Sending loads of babydust your way.

gem236:  Congratulations on your BFP....

xxx


----------



## Trumpet

Hi All,

Thanks for the Birthday messages!  My friends made me an amazing Birthday cake!

Gem236 - fantastic news especially as you were feeling so down about it last week.  Must be a lovely feeling.

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow.    for you all!

I love holidays - I really feel for you.  It is devastating when it fails and I wish I could say it hasn't but its a reality of IVF.  Only a lucky few have success first time round.  The good thing is you got to transfer stage and I always see the first cycle as a bit of a trial run as the doctors are figuring out how to tailor the protocol to what is right for you.  It's normal to feel devastated..  Just allow yourself to be sad for a few days and if its confirmed that it is negative you will feel rubbish but don't give up as its only your first try.  Hope you have someone to support you.

Night night all!

Trumpet xxx


----------



## gem236

GOOd LUCK blindie1 & oneforall for today    
Xxx


----------



## EssieJean

Morning ...Its a BFP for us!!!!!! can't believe it. After testing early and getting neg result im so relieved and happy  Just need for them to stick now  The worry never ends 

Keep looking at pee stick as if its going to change 

Hope all who's also tested is celebrating this morning ... *Alexsmummy* I've been praying for you. Hope you ok?

Essie xx


----------



## Cranky Angie

Essie jean I'm delighted for u I know how much this means and how hard you've tried. I was so worried for you after u got yr negative when I saw yr name this morning I was    
Fab fab news well done  
Ange xxx


----------



## alexsmummy

Holy cow! I've got TWO lines!       

One is extremely faint but its definitely there!!!!
When I initially flipped over the test i thought it was a no but then as it went on I saw a line, in the daylight it's a lot clearer!!! 

I'm so shocked and of course excited?! It's not really sunk in! I know not to get too excited as by the end of the week that might go or I might start bleeding. So hanging my feetonto the ground with my toenails but the rest of me is floating with my head in the clouds!!!! 

Eddiejean amazing news!!!!!! So pleased for you! Feels amazing doesn't it!  
I had also convinced myself it was all over when I tested early! 
THE LESSON TO LEARN HERE LADIES DON'T TEST EARLY?!!! 

Good luck to everyone else with their treatments today and onwards 
Xxxx love from a very excited Sonya xxx


----------



## zedzed

Good morning ladies,

*Alexmummy* - congratulations on your news
I'm so happy for you, I hope everything goes smoothly and well for you.

Keep positive and enjoy being on cloud nine


----------



## CharlieAnn

What a great start to the month, congratulations *Alexsmummy* & *EssieJean* I'm so pleased for you both it really is fantastic new!!!


----------



## alexsmummy

It's the start of something new - a lucky thread !


----------



## EssieJean

Thank you so much *Ange* for your lovely comment  When i first started this journey everyone said what a rollercoaster ride it was... i didn't realise then that i would find out exactly what they meant. But it is oh so worth it and i  that its your turn next. You deserve it so much  Good luck and  for your OTD ... just please don't test early... its just not worth it 

WOW WEE *Alexsmummy* Congratulations      so very pleased for you. It is an amazing feeling..i can't believe it! I was shaking so much i knocked over and spilt the tester bottle all over the bathroom floor  Weird that the two of us tested early to our detriment and then this... the most amazing feeling in the world! Congratulations again to you and DH 

*Charlieann* thank you and all the best of luck for your OTD 

*Zedzed* ..we've already posted each other but thanks again 

Essie xx


----------



## Blossom12

What fab news to wake up to on a Monday morning!!
Essiejean and Alexsmummy - I am ABSOLUTELY delighted for you both. 
What a good start to July!
X


----------



## abike78

Aaawww I am so happy to see these BFP's!!!!!!  Fantastic news....  Well done ladies..

Excellent news and a fantastic boost for our own positivity...  

xxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Congratulations Essiejean and Alexsmummy!    Great news

Good Luck to everyone else x


----------



## munchbunch

Well done to the    you must be soooooo excited ladies   Continue to take it easy x x 
Good luck and baby dust to everyone else out there, it's a long journey but we will get there   x x


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

*Gem26* *Alexmummy *and *EssieJean* - CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL OF YOU!!!!!!!!    

so great to hear the good news!

*Trumpet *- happy birthday for yesterday - you had great weather for it - hope it was a nice BBQ

*PinkyBlue* and *Ilove holidays* - i hope things are OK with you and things turn out good in the end x

I am now 6dp5dt and woke up with some mild AF type cramps - feeling edgy about this as i had cramps a few days before AF showed at 9dp5dt on my last cycle. I had been feeling more positive about this cycle as i had been feeling 'more happening' down there since day 3 but that could just be my body settling down after the bad bloating i have had...

I am going to make my offical test date the 4th July (Thursday) as the 8th just seems too long to wait? thats if AF doesnt show first.

has anyone else had AF type cramps? x


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hi Hopefullyoneday - Yes I'm getting AF cramps too, mostly in my back.  I'm hoping it's implantation    My test date is 8th July too, my clinic say 18 days after EC, which is far too long.  I'm thinking about testing on Thursday or Friday if AF hasn't shown up.


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Hi *Daisy Princess*

so worrying isnt it!!

when was your EC? mine was the 20th so the 4th could be 14 days past ovulation - i think i am working that out right!

anyway i hope our cramps turn out to be someting positive x


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hi Hopefully


Yeah it's so worrying, I'm on knicker watch constantly.  Yes ur working it out right, at my previous clinic they did blood tests 2 weeks after ec, so you should be ok to test then.  My EC was 20th, so I could test on the 3rd, but think I'll wait till Thurs or Friday.  


I hoping AF will stay away, I'm feeling like its going to start.


----------



## Trumpet

Essiejean!  That is wonderful news.  See all that stress you went through and it was all because it was too soon.  It's a lesson to us all during our moments of weakness 

Really really happy for you!  D day is tomorrow for me.  Anxious but hopeful!

Trumpet xxx


----------



## EssieJean

Thanks *Trumpet*  I know, it really isn't worth it. I had never tested early before, i don't know what possessed me  Im a real numpty .. I've only just realised i posted my news on a pregnancy board instead of the 2ww thread     Im just all over the place 

I really hope and pray you get your bfp Trumpet   
Ill be thinking of you and checking the thread for your good news. hopefully see you on the pregnancy threads   

Essie xx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Good luck for tomorrow *Trumpet* - Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Lady T

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to Gem326, Alexsmummy and Essiejean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just simply wonderful news!!! I bet it just feels amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please let the BFPs continue for everyone!

Am trying to keep really busy but am 7dp4dt and experiencing a lot of backpain and aching around my tummy.  Was anyone told they couldnt go swimming in the 2ww? I was told I could only not swim in 3 days post ET.  I would love to go for a swim. I find it SO relaxing and could do with some relaxing.


----------



## alexsmummy

Good luck trumpet for tomorrow!!! 
I've got it all crossed for you   

Btw ladies I've had Pre menstrual discharge, pains everything BUT I still got a BFP this morning.
I was convinced it was all over and it wasn't! My only advice DO NOT TEST till 14 days after egg collection. Its completely pointless before that. I know exactly how instance the waiting is but it's the only thing you can do to really know what the outcome is going to be. 

Baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## zedzed

Hi ladies,

*Essie & Alexmummy & gem* - has the the good news of  sunk in yet?
Once again really happy for you all.

*I test tomorrow gulp!!!  *

What a bizarre morning I've woken up 3.38am, some ridiculous hour between 4am and 5am and then at 6.30am.
Got up and felt nauseous (got excited of course), but then thought its one of many symptoms of the meds I have been taking.

After posting on FF, I must have dozed off and had a few werid dreams (with no real meaning) but left me spaced out, like I have lost sense and space of time wooooo.....okay lol I promise I haven't been smoking anything. Has anyone else experienced bizarre or weird dreams?

I think this 2ww has left me potty at the end if it . I'm secretly excited but also nervous/sicky/tense about what news awaits me tomorrow. Meditation and praying has really helped me to get through this time as well as reading your posts and expressing myself on FF.
So for those of you who may feel a little shy to come forward, I was like you about a week ago.
But I'm really glad I get to meet other women going through this journey (because for a long time) I've felt very isolated and trapped my emotions a lot of the time.

*Trumpet* - How are you doing girl? Hope your okay (I know how you must be feeling).
*We can make it....we will do....(we just need to say we did it).*
Please dear God help us all ladies in this 2ww and beyond, you are almighty and can provide anything (miracles)
 

*Hi new comers *- hope 2ww is going okay with you all.
Seriously avoid googling '2ww symptoms' or 'pregnancy symptoms', eat healthy and stay positive.

Take care xx

P.s good luck to anyone else testing tomorrow/onwards
Please keep us in your prayers xx


----------



## alexsmummy

Zed zed! Good luck tomorrow!!!!!!!!  

I've done a tiny bit of praying too! Not that I would admit that to anyone in the real world! Like my poor atheist DH! 

Talking of odd dreams I had one this morning before i got up and tested, was really odd. I dreamt that for some reason I had left my pregnancy test at the clinic and when I got there the nurse had used it on another couple, this beautiful woman and husband who had two perfect children and was suckling a perfect baby whilst the nurse told her the result (which was of course positive!) I was furious (and jealous) and the only other test I had left you had to make yourself, in a complicated recipe which included boiling your SIM card as part of the process!!? WEIRD!!!  
Woke up muttering about it and DH found it most amusing!


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Nice Post Zedzed and i am too going out of my mind!

you must be nervous about tomorrow, i am getting nervous about Thursday.

dont talk to me about symptoms, I had weird dreams on my last cycle (i even dreampt I was pregnant, which obvs wasnt the case) i am wondering if its the progesterone. good luck with the test tomorrow, i will be thinking of you both.

i really wish I hadnt booked an important meeting that will take me out of the house all day Thursday (OTD) as my mind is going to be all over the place. why did I book that, i think i may have to look at options to change the meeting date...

x


----------



## zedzed

Hi *Alexmummy*,

Thank you for sharing that dream with me/us  
I now know we are part of this in(sane) fertility club lol

Thanks for the wishes xx

Still chuckling from the dream 
I'm not aloneeeeee 

Enjoy the rest of your day mamma


----------



## zedzed

Hi *hopefullyoneday*,

Glad you liked the post :

Yes I am flooded with emotions (hungry too) at the moment.
Thank you for the wishes and prayers, it's very sweet.

Thursday will come by quickly and hopefully bring you great news 
I can't remember if I experienced bizarre dreams in my last cycle but they are more weird
and bizarre this time round (often keeping or waking me up at inconvenient times during the night).
I think I agree with you, it's most probably the medication mixed with anxiety of going through this journey.

Good luck with Thursday (If possible rearrange that meeting) 
Positive vibes to everyone xx


----------



## Trumpet

Alexmummy - bloody brilliant!!!!  I am so happy for you.  All these positives today have really boosted me.  The more positives the more hope I have that my time will come.

Gem, EssieJean and Alexmummy (and hopefully Blondie once her OTD confirms her early positive) - its just awesome you all got BFP's especially after the premenstrual type symptoms and negatives you had making you feel like it couldn't possibly work out.  It just shows you, the symptoms are so erratic its impossible to tell what is pregnancy and what is medication or indeed anxiety induced.  Enjoy this moment as it was hard fought for...no one will ever appreciate the difficulties we all go through but it really will make your joy when you become Mums all the more special!  Hope to join you on the pregnancy threads in the not too distant future.

I loved the dream Alexmummy!  I had some weird ones last week but none for the last few days.

Hopefullyoneday - thanks for your best wishes.  My period hasn't come early like last month so I am keeping hopeful although I do feel sick to the stomach.  My work laptop breaking has been quite a good distraction though!  Thursday will be here before you know it.

ZedZed - I know exactly how you feel.  I am bricking it to be honest.  Especially as the day moves on - God knows how I will sleep tonight.  I am meeting a friend for dinner so hoping that distracts me.  Let's hope we can add two more BFP's tomorrow.

Like ZedZed I only recently started to become active on here and this 4th cycle is the first time I have actively participated in the 2ww thread and I have to say as hair-pullingly frustrating it has been at times with highs and lows, knowing I can chat to you all and share these feelings that no one else can appreciate unless they have been through it has made me feel stronger and far less lonelier than I felt on all my previous cycles so I thank you all sincerely.  I hope all the new 2 week waiters get as much out of it as I have.  I am hoping for a BFP tomorrow - my first ever but I know if this isn't my time I will carry on and try again as you have all given me hope that my BFP will come!

 for all the BFP's

and lets hope   for us Testers!  I will be     big time tonight!

Good luck to all!

Love Trumpet xxx


----------



## Blossom12

Zedzed and Trumpet,

I'll be keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow and praying to see more BFPs tomorrow!

Keep faith to the rest of the ladies in this agonising wait.

x


----------



## Blondie1

Hi

Done offical test today and its still BFP, can't quite believe it.
Congratulations to alexsmummy, essiejean and gem236 on your BFP's, lets hope there is lots more.
Good luck everyone xx

Sharry you can update me to BFP, thank you.


----------



## Marie79

Hello lovely ladies, I just had to join you in the hope that all your luck may rub off on me!    

I am now 5dp3dt and like many of you am joining now after my 4th treatment cycle....it's certainly no picnic is it? It really is a roller coaster of emotions to say the least!  

Anyway I wanted to say a HUGE CONGRATS to alexsmummy, essiejean & gem236 on your wonderful  
You have given me lots of hope and I am certainly going to take on board your advice not to test early!! (I will really try I promise  )

zedzed & Trumpet everything crossed for you tomorrow! Trumpet I really hope you had a nice birthday! & good luck for hopefullyoneday & Disney princess for the 4th!

Munchbunch how are you feeling? We have the same OTD! And Crankyangie & Chelle868 are just after I think? How are you ladies feeling. If you're anything like me yuo've been trying to analyse everything from.. is it implantation cramps...? is it twinges still from the EC...? or is it just blooming constipation??  

Pinkyblu and iloveholidays how are you both? I'm so sorry if it is over for you guys this time around, the exact same thing happened to me on my second cycle, I had a week of BFPs whilst spotting and then bleeding heavily..just a chemical..gutting...it's so so cruel and I know the anguish and sadness you must be feeling. But the only way I have coped these last 3 failed attempts is to deal with the loss and then get back on the IVF horse. As I always say...it will be alright in the end...so if it's not alright..then it's not yet the end!! Be strong and keep going!   

LadyT I also asked about swimming in the 2WW.. my nurse said it was fine for a gentle swim but not to over do it...but if it helps to relax you it's surely a good thing!

To anyone else I've missed hello and lots of love and luck to you all on this painstaking 2WW...oh and of course lots of baby dust for good measure! xXx


----------



## Marie79

Oh wow and also CONGRATS to yourself Blondie1 on your BFP just now!!

xXx


----------



## munchbunch

Well done blondie!! Woo hoo   such positive energy one here! 
Marie79, yay we are the same, good to have a fellow tester. I am on FET so can't blame pains and cramps on EC ! Have been suffering with headaches and dizziness/light headed last couple of days, also slight cramps. Who knows what the hell it's all about! I'm lucky not to be suffering from constipation this time but my 1st cycle I suffered terrible with it! How are you feeling? X


----------



## Marie79

Hey Munchbunch,

Am feeling great at the mo, just a bit tired today. Had cramps on Saturday but they've gone now. You really cannot try and spot any type of symptom can you...!? I keep reminding myself that the meds all play tricks with you don't they?!  . Pleased for you that you don't have constipation  this time  I've been downing the prune juice like there's no tomorrow!

Roll on the 10th!! Have you any particular plan of survival until then?

xXx


----------



## zedzed

Good afternoon,

*Blondie* - Congratulations on your  
Very happy for you and hope all goes well for you.

*Marie79* - Thank you for the well wishes, please keep us in your prayers for tomorrow.
Sorry to hear you've been through 4 cycles, your strength is inspirational to other women like me.
I hope and pray its your time and you have good news coming your way soon.

I agree this ivf journey is no picnic, but it takes a certain type of person to deal with this roller coaster ride....right?
Hopefully it's our time soon and we'll be joining the 'momma club' soon 

*Munchbunch* - hope your 2ww is going well? Keep well hydrated, hopefully that will ease the dizziness and head aches.

*Blossom12*- thank you for keeping everything crossed, hopefully we have some good news.

*Trumpet* -I'm bricking it and  myself (you can fill in the gap) 
If your on FF later (or middle of the night), hopefully we can cheer and support one another as the countdown begins.
This afternoon I went out and brought a hpt and it's staring at me, telling me I should find out today and not tomorrow because that's like 'hours' away  

Surely I can't give in at this late in the game?? 
Enjoy your dinner x

Take care everyone xx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi ladies.. i just wanted to pop on and send good luck wishes to tomorrow's testers Trumpet and Zedzed. Sending lots of     and    

Congratulations to Blondie .. it sure is a lucky thread!

Hello Marie and thank you for the congratulations ...sounds like you've had tough times ... fingers crossed and prayers it is your time  

Hello to all.  Sorry for lack of personal... totally cream crackered, it's been a loooooong day  

Love to all
Essie xx


----------



## munchbunch

Marie, no particular survival plan, DP hasn't let me lift a finger so am quite lucky! I have been eating prunes and all bran cereal to keep things moving! It's funny how it all effects us! Glad your feeling great Hun, long may it continue  . Work will distract me tomorrow, just a couple of meetings so nothing too strenuous, will see how I go.

Zed zed, thanks for the advice about keeping hydrated, I will be glad when I pass the 1week mark on Wednesday then hopefully time will fly by.......who am I trying to kid!!   Wishing you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow      and no testing before then! You have come this far Hun x x x

Trumpet, wishing you lots of luck too       
Onward and upward everyone,
Take it easy x x x


----------



## abike78

WOW!!

I am 2dp5dt...  I am in such a foul mood right now...

Has anyone else been in this mood?

Its horrid. 

xx


----------



## CharlieAnn

*abike78* I've been really ratty and got annoyed with a couple of people!! It's not nice no but so much going on so many drugs in, going in and leaving your body!!!


----------



## CharlieAnn

Well done *Blondie1* on you official  it really is great news!! And such a great start to the month!!

To the ladies testing tomorrow, I will keep my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Seb_z

Hi everyone, 
I'm kind of new here. I have been on the periphery so far just reading anything I could find online about ICSI and symptoms etc. It would be great to join your chat and hear your opinions/experiences.

I am an expat in France and since my French is not good enough to search the web for what I need I joined this community. Glad to see that I'm not alone in this. 

I followed the long protocol and due to one failed IVF and not good sperm count and motility, my doctor and the biologist recommended that we do ICSI. Thursday last week was the egg collection day and they managed to retrieve 5 eggs. When I went for the embryo transfer on Saturday (day 3) I was told all 5 of them have been fetrilised and that they are of good quality. They transferred 2 and froze the three remaining (I hope! Because they said they would let them in culture until day 5 before freezing them. And I didn't get any call to say otherwise). So essentially, today should be day 5 of the embryonic stage and they should start implanting, if ever, today. I'm anxious. I took the whole week off work as I have a long commute and don't want to cause any unnecessary stress to myself. The problem now is I just get moody out of the blue and start crying. When my husband asks why I'm crying I can't really explain it to him. I don't have any reason I just want to cry. I'm trying to blame the hormones for now and hope this passes away soon. Have you girls experienced or are experiencing similar thing?

Also I am experiencing this weird dizziness that comes and goes unexpectedly where I feel like I'm about to fall. I saw that others are also experiencing this (correct me if I'm wrong) and that I'm not being anaemic or something. I still take my supplements so hope all is ok. 

D-day is 14th July. I really really want this to be the last cycle I do with a happy ending


----------



## duskyrose

Hi Ladies

I've been reading your progress on here and am 7dp5dt. This is 1st ICSI cycle so my first experience  of the 2ww. 

I see some familiars on here from the June July cycle buddies and so great to see the BFPs on here , looking like a lucky start to the month. 

OTD is 7th Jul so still a way to go, being at home with not a lot to do is really making the time drag. I have got testing on the brain today but after some wise words from some of the ladies on here I have resisted. DH has also put his foot down and refused to let me buy any PTests so I have no way of trying even if I wanted to. 

I've been reading the symptoms / no symptoms comments with great interest and after a real belief AF was on its way this weekend, things seem to have settled down and only feeling a bit tired. That is probably from doing nothing all day! 

Hope you are all doing well in what feels like the longest 2 weeks of life! 

Xx


----------



## munchbunch

Hi Seb_z welcome aboard,  I hope you find this thread useful and a great support. Don't beat yourself up for getting emotional, I was like that a bit on Saturday but hey....we don't always have to have a reason and not always can we explain it but us ladies do get emotional! Reckon we got a good excuse with all this going on and all the hormones, keep smiling Hun  . I have been feeling dizzy, really weird feeling, almost like your gonna faint but don't. No idea what exactly is causing it, someone advised to keep hydrated.
Fingers crossed for you and lots of       x


----------



## pinkyblu

Hi ladies, congrats on all the BFP's today and good luck for all testing soon..

I got my official blood test today 9dp5dt

HCG - 380!!!!!!!

Spotting has tapered off and my clinic in Greece said the high level is indicative of twins!!!!!!! 

Oh my.......


----------



## Marie79

Zedzed and essie thank you for you kind words of support, it really helps to know there are other ladies in the same boat doesn't it? Which is why this forum is a god send. Will be thinking of you tomorrow zedzed!  

Munchbunch glad your DP is helping you relax and fussing over you   my DH is taking me to the isle of wight for a little break by the sea tomorrow...will be nice for a change of scenery and to switch my mind off from symptom watch!  

Seb-z welcome and try not to be so hard on yourself, as Munchbunch said we have been through so much it's only natural our hormones are going nuts and we have wobbly days, plus it's something we desperately want but have relatively little control over which makes it more frustrating. So much luck to you  

Pinkyblu That's fantastic news congrats!!  

Abike78 take some deep breaths... .   and eat chocolate...! Works for me...although I've been more silly and emotional today...even nearly cried at some of these lovely posts today? Hope you're feeling a bit better now, stupid hormones and meds hay?  

Night all xXx


----------



## Trumpet

Hi All,

Firstly - thanks all for lovely messages of support.  My anxiety levels are ridiculous!

Blondie - congratulations on your official BFP!  The BFP's are prolific today.  I hope this is a good omen.

Pinkyblu - so exciting about your high HCG.  I am a twin (I have a twin brother) and quite a few of my friends have twins and they are so much fun.

Marie79 - I am a 4th time cycles so know how you feel but I certainly am not ready to throw in the towel yet and a friend of mine had 6 pretty rubbish cycles often not even getting to ET yet ended up with twins on her 7th (although I hope we don't have to reach that kind of number).

A few of you were talking about crying for no reason...I have been like the throughout the whole 2 weeks so don't beat yourself up!  It think we are all dealing with it pretty well all things considered.

ZedZed - I have had such a horrible day.  Felt positive this morning but started to feel crampy again and convinced AF is on her way.  I have been weeping randomly throughout the day.  I feel sick with nerves.  Also I phoned my clinic and they said they will take my blood in the morning and call me in the afternoon with the result.  I went into a bit of a panic as I am in my office in the afternoon and the thought of receiving bad news when I am work is just unbearable so I made my husband buy me a POAS for tomorrow mornings as I want to at least prepare myself for the beta result.  The clinic said they normally would not rely on those until 2 days from now but my period is due tomorrow morning and it will be day 14 so I figure its not too early to use a POAS.  I have an irrational fear of those tests after seeing so many negative pregnancy tests and after spending years peeing on those bloody OP sticks so I am just dreading getting up in the morning to do it.  I have also been really grumpy and snappy with my husband this evening.   

So I basically feel insane at the moment!

For all the new Ladies who have just joined - I am glad we have been able to coax you out of the shadows...this thread really will keep you company and feel less isolated so although the waiting will still be hard this is a great place to let off steam.

One more sleep (well more like a sleepiness night)!

Please please please God   let me and ZedZed continue the roll of BFP's

For those of you testing in the next few days...hang in there....

Love Trumpet xxx


----------



## zedzed

Good evening,

Lovely to see so many new comers-welcome aboard 

*Charlieann* - Congrats hope all goes well, many many well wishes 

*Seb_z* - Good luck on the 14th July  all goes well Hun. Well done on transferring 2 and having some snow babies too 
Try to be kind to yourself, your going through a lot at the moment.

It's only natural that there will be days when you'll 'cry', 'shout','scream','be fed-up', 'annoyed and peeved off with everything. But just remember to do something you enjoy e.g I have taken up walking and exercising that's helped me to let off steam and loose weight simultaneously. I've lost about 15kgs over 2 years 
I'm sure you'll find many women on FF who are experiencing emotions similar to yours.

*Duskyrose*- Good luck on the 7th July-sending you positive vibes 

Those hpt's can be addictive, if negative can cause unnecessary stress and heartache.
During this 2ww I've turned into a bit of a zombie myself, but doing some little activities during the day will hopefully get some routine in your life, take rest and hope all goes well for you xx

THANK YOU everybody- for all your well wishes for tomorrow.

Ladies I have a bit of a confession to make, I finally gave into temptation and did a hpt test and.......


----------



## zedzed

*Trumpet* - I did something naughty earlier this evening


----------



## Trumpet

ZedZed - you took the test!  Not good X


----------



## zedzed

Who takes a hpt test during late afternoon/evening?
Having drank loads and loads of water throughout the day?


----------



## Trumpet

ZedZed - they do say early morning pee is important and my clinic today even said they don't recommend relying on hpt's before 2 days from now which is why they are doing a beta test tomorrow.  You poor thing I can totally imagine how stressed you must feel.  

Try not to be too disheartened! Sending big hugs and prayers xxx

Charlieann - chuffed your BFP is sticking and good luck for confirmation.


----------



## zedzed

*Trumpet* - I'm actually feeling kinda dumbstruck at the moment.
It's silly for me to test, I will wait and retest in the morning.
Like you after years of staring at negative hpt's, I am not surprised (just tired) 
Hopefully my dream will come true one day 

It's okay to feel snappy, anxious and a zillion other emotions 
(Well done for keeping it together so far).

Go give your husband a hug and kiss (and ask him to make you a cup of warm milk/cocoa) 
You guys started this together and hopefully you'll see it through together.

Because your stronger than what you think  

 for us xx


----------



## Trumpet

ZedZed - huge hugs  

I know how you feel - its exhausting!  Thanks for your advice.  Is will give my OH a hug.

Take care and fingers crossed!  It will work and if not tomorrow soon!

Trumpet xxx


----------



## zedzed

*Trumpet* - huge hugs 
Routing for you and hope all goes well tomorrow.

Hope you have a good nights sleep and think happy thoughts 

My DH has put on paranormal activity 4 to put my mind off everything 
- My poor heart and stomach 

How are you feeling?

Goodnight xx


----------



## Delli x

Just wanted to say a huge big congratulations to blondie, essiejean, alexsmummy and gem236 Whoop Whoop well done ladies this  thread does seem like a lucky one   
Keep the     coming ladies 

Also good luck zedzed and trumpet wishing you both lots of luck. Can I just say trumpet your personals are amazing xx

Take care Delli


----------



## Delli x

CharlieAnn oops sorry I'm rooting for you too (-: xx


----------



## Trumpet

Thank you Delli and ZedZed!

Unfortunately my evening is going from bad to worse and I want to kill my husband.  I was in bed desperately trying to sleep and all I can hear his him tap tapping on his bloody keyboard playing his stupid World of Warcraft computer game.  He put his earphones on but the bed was shaking from him tapping the keys furiously and all I could hear was tap tap.  When I told him to go and play elsewhere he says he wants to be close to me - too frigging lazy to move more like.  He is normally so supportive but I can't believe how selfish he is being especially knowing how anxious I am and I also have a 4 hour round trip drive to my office tomorrow and I gave up caffeine so I will feel like crap in the morning and will be lucky if I don't kill myself from driving when half asleep.  So I am now in the bloody lounge on the sofa because I am too tired to make up the bed in the spare room.  He says he has finished playing now but I am so angry I don't want to be in the same room as him.  It just makes me feel so disappointed as he clearly doesn't get how horribly stressful this evening is.  I am sure he will be disappointed with a negative result tomorrow but I also know he will sleep like a baby while I will probably be awake most of the night.  Maybe I am being irrational but I am just so disappointed he hasn't even tried to think about how he could help me relax!  ZedZed at least your husband put a film on for you!  I can feel myself thinking spiteful thoughts.  I am tempted to do the test in the morning and not tell him the result before I leave the house for the clinic.  I know that sounds petty and awful but I am so livid with him right now!

Sorry for being such a whinger and so negative but I feel so tired and still no where near relaxed enough to even try to sleep. I think I will try and read for a bit!  I really didn't want to feel like this.  I feel like he has ruined a really important moment be it good or bad.

Trumpet xxx


----------



## Cranky Angie

So sorry trumpet, husbands can be so selfish I totally understand where you are coming from. Mine doesn't play any sort of computer games but I can imagine him doing something very similar .... Listening to music on iPhone, something like that. Good luck with your test, it is probably nerves getting the better of you too. But I hope you managed to get some sleep on the sofa you poor thing  
Ange xx


----------



## Trumpet

Thanks Cranky Angie,

I think I have had about 2.5 hours sleep.  Anyway I did the test and sadly a BFN!  I will still go do the tea to confirm but its day 14 and my period is de today so if there was a pregnancy it should have really picked it up.  Not cried yet I just feel numb and tired.  I guess te tears will come later.

ZedZed I hope you have a more positive outcome.

With love,

Trumpet xxx


----------



## Trumpet

Ps clearly can't type this morning.  I meant beta test! Xxx


----------



## Blossom12

Trumpet - I am so sorry to hear what a terrible night you have had and gutted about your result. Life can be very unfair sometimes. I hope you get through the day and I'll be thinking of you.
X


----------



## zedzed

Good morning,

I'm typing this with one eye  please bare with me.

*Trumpet* my dear sounds like you had a terrible night.
I'm very sorry husbands can insensitive at times (or live on another planet most of the times).

Mine doesn't even play the drums and has started this new tapping thing (oh it annoys me so much) and he keeps reminding or asking me 'what time are we testing again', like he's suffering from short term memory loss grrr as we've talked about when and approx what time ill test!!!

Maybe he's behaving as he is (because deep down he's nervous too).
You weren't being whiney or irrational as its only natural to be flooded with emotions hours before testing.

Keep strong sister and hopefully your beta will give you more positive news.
Your so inspirational for me and I'm moved by your strength, you can and will do this (hopefully very very soon).

I'm sorry I didn't reply earlier, clearly you had a poor nights sleep.
Good luck with your 4 hour journey to office (I'll be thinking of you and praying too). 

Good luck with you beta 

Thank you *Delli* for well wishes and welcome *Josue30*

Keep strong and take care, thank you for your wishes.
I'm petrified and numb too xx


----------



## CharlieAnn

So sorry to hear that *Trumpet* how cruel life can be. And your DH was very naughty last night the last thing you need today is to be tiered. I'm still hoping your blood test says different!! Will be thinking of you today!!! Sending  

What time do you test *zedzed* ?


----------



## Trumpet

Thank you All for your support.  Think I was number with shock but boy have the tears flowed since  

Both my DH and I are just crushed.  (He is my darling again after the super hugs he gave me this morning).  We both just cried.  I have to admit this has been the most devastating failure yet.

It would be great if the beta was more positive but at least it can't get worse so I should at least be able to keep it together in the office this afternoon.  I would have cancelled going in but my laptop is broken so I have to take it in to get fixed.

We just feel heartbroken - think our cat knew as she climbed on top of is and joined in our group hug!

ZedZed - hoping for good news from you.

Thanks for all your support - it really does make the difference.

Trumpet xxxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Trumpet so sorry    it so unfair.  xx


----------



## munchbunch

Sending you lots of     Trumpet x x x x x

Good luck Zedzed I have everything crossed for you    x x x x x

Welcome aboard new comers, good luck with your journey   x x x


----------



## Delli x

Trumpet big     to you this morning 
I'm thinking about you x


----------



## Maybethistime

Trumpet, so sorry. Lick your wounds and take time but don't give up.


----------



## Cranky Angie

So sorry trumpet   
 
Ange xx


----------



## Lady T

So very very sorry Trumpet! xx


----------



## Marie79

Thinking of you Trumpet   good luck with the HCG...you never know!?  

Welcome new comers    lots of love and luck for the next few weeks and beyond   

xXx


----------



## Squeak1

Hi trumpet, I'm so so sorry I hope your ok, Its devastating i really feel for youXxxxx

Sorry I haven't been on for the last 3 days, I'm just trying to catch up so much has happened congratulations to all the fab BFPs so excited for you )

After telling everyone not to test early I have, I started Saturday I'm now 10dp5dt and still negative this morning so upset :-((( I know there's still a chance it's not over until OTD which isn't until the 9th! 

Hope everyone else is ok ii keep in touch now, have had a really hard few days xxxx

Zedzed- good luck xxxxx


----------



## duskyrose

So sorry Trumpet, that's so devastating    fingers crossed that the blood test comes back with a positive.    

Zedzed - good luck with your test today    it's hard not to want to test early, I actually dreamt about it last night. Here's hoping you get that BFP !  

Squeak - hang in there, 10pt is still early.. Keep strong


----------



## Beandreaming

Hi everyone, please could I join you?  I'm testing on 12 July after IUI so am on day 6 of 2WW and going crazy with stupid google searches!  Ive been lurking on here for a few days and you all seem like a lovely bunch!  Thank you xx


----------



## EssieJean

Morning ladies

*Trumpet*.. i cried as i read your posts. im so sorry you have had such a traumatic and exhausting night . I truly hope that your beta comes back with a good result - you deserve it so much 

*Charlieann* - good luck (i think i read you're testing too?) 

*Zedzed* im routing for you and praying for you this morning 

Essie xx


----------



## Squeak1

Thanks Duskyrose  x

Hello Beandreaming x

Sorry Charlieann didn't realise you are testing today too goodluck xx

EssieJean- congratulations ))


----------



## Squeak1

Think I've more or less caught up now, congratulations too to Blondi, pinky blu,Alexsmummy, and gem236! Xxxx


----------



## zedzed

Hi ladies,

I tested yesterday late afternoon/evening (the temptation) got the better of me.
I didn't want the finale (if negative) to crush me, even though deep down seeing all those negatives hpt's for years, was I kidding myself?

Sorry I had a nap after testing 7.30am this morning and literally just got up from a nap, so everything I am writing is raw and from my heart and I'm not taking time to think about it.
So yesterday I tested negative and I was secretly telling myself you silly girl why did you test early and not use the first urine of the day?

So of course after a restless nights sleep (with more bizarre dreams about babies and inconsistent events that are not or were not clear), I woke up just a few minutes before 6.30am.

My husband was awake as I wrote a quick post on ff I got out of bed and went to get some moral from my cheerleader husband (who had stayed up all night), I found snorring his head off in the lounge!!!  

He was awake a few minutes ago  So I rolled up my sleeves and thought I'd start the test (if its negative then I'd let him sleep, if positive I'd shake him off the bed).
Sadly, *I tested negative* and I've been numb since this morning.

I've not had the chance to speak to anyone so I'm sharing it with you guys.
All I want to do is crawl up in bed and stay there (so napped for a while).
I remember I was crying in my sleep because I woke up with tears  down my face

But now that I'm awake again, I'm finding it hard to cry.
I guess as the day or days progress I will cry more 

I'm still in shock and I'm sorry for a sad post
Sighssss

Welcome new comers - hope your 2ww goes smoothly
Many prayers for you all


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Oh *Trumpet* - I am sorry that you have read a negative, my husband does keep saying to me its not over until you come on and I hear of other women who take longer to get a positive so things could turn around.
I am feeling your pain though and I know how hard it is to get out and face the world on a day like this. You come across as a very strong person so I know you can get through it and hopefully you can have lots of hugs and DP will spoil you tonight. I am sending you a hug too 

As for the computer game, i fully understand where you are coming from! my DH cannot stop playing that stupid Candy Crush game and its doing my head in - i want to through his I pad out of the window! 

*PinkyBlu* - Fantastic news!! wow it would be my dream to have twins! I am really happy for you!

Welcome to all the newcomers and *Deli *it looks like we are testing on the same day (4th) Even though my clinic has set the 8th as my OTD, the 4th is day 14 from EC so I think I will start testing then.

it looks like all of your clinics do a blood test but mine doesn't so I am concerned as to why - they have just told me to do HPT on the 8th and then call them a week later with my results from a 2nd HPT and then they said if positive they would then book a scan appointment? seems a strange way to do things??

I am finding this 2ww much harder than last time round (or maybe I have just forgotten how bad it was) I have been having lots of 'symptoms' but we all know this is probably the drugs so it plays on your mind - its like a wind up, I mean if this was me trying naturally, without the drugs, then I would be 100% certain that I had conceived.
I suppose the good news is that yesterday the AF cramps didn't last long at all and i haven't felt them since so fingers crossed I don't feel them again.

stay strong everyone, its nice that we can share our experiences and lets hope this good luck rubs off on the rest of us xxxx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Oh Zeded - I have just read your post........

I am so sorry to hear this, its the same that I said to Trumpet, at least also have your blood test or wait a day and test again.

this is such a hard journey but we are all stronger than we even know we can be - all of us on this thread have all proven that or we wouldnt be here doing this.

Its good that you can talk about things on here as we all understand.

I am thinking of you today xxx


----------



## CharlieAnn

So sorry to hear that *zedzed* thinking of you and your DH  

I'm not testing today ladies my OTD is the 4th so another 2 sleeps!!


----------



## EssieJean

*Zedzed* .. Im so sad for you  I really thought you would have a different result . There is still time though like Trumpet...until its confirmed by blood test you're not out of the game.  for you hun 

Thank you *squeak*  Good luck on your 2ww 

*Charlieann* sorry i got it wrong... all the best for the 4th 

Essie xx


----------



## Lady T

So very very sorry ZedZed!!! Devastating. xx


----------



## duskyrose

Zed zed - I'm so sorry    thinking of you    do you do a blood test at the clinic later today? I'm sure the emotions are taking over and the tears will flow when you are ready. Hoping that the tests later will be positive for you. 

Hopefullyoneday - my clinic just get you to do a HPT they get you to call in the next day, so no blood test or anything?! Not sure what happens after that as didn't ask, been trying to focus on one step at a time. 

I've been worrying about my fertilisation rate and the fact that I have no idea what the quality was of my eggs , I didn't ask many questions at the time I was so exhausted following EC through to ET that I was just happy that we had 7 which eventually became 2 by day 5/6. Now I am preparing myself for BFN and next steps and have realised I know nothing about the eggs or DHs sperm. I know the quality of the 5 day blast put back in was really good, and the one we were able to freeze was too, but I know lots of factors can affect the success of becoming BFP and I could be overly optimistic about our little embie taking. Sorry for such a ramble but between testing and this its all I can think about.   

Hope you are doing well


----------



## zedzed

Thank you everybody for your support  

Sadly my clinic do not offer blood tests, they simply gave me a hpt and sadly that was negative this morning.

Thank you for everybody's prayers, I may test tomorrow or Thursday, but I think it's not going to change?

I wanted this so badly   (as all of us women do).

I'm so so sad and lost for words
Xx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

*Dusky Rose *- you can call your clinic and ask or ask when you are next back there - they will record all of these things.
I agree that there is so much to take in when you go back for the transfer that these things dont get asked, i still want more info too.

If you have a good quality blast put back and a frozen then you must be doing pretty well!! I have never had a good quaility blast and have to deal with Morulas. We had 10 embryos doing well at day 3 but by day 5 we only had 2 to put back which were not good quaility and the rest were discarded 

it seems there are a high number of us testing on the 4th!

hugs to everyone,I am feeling emotional today  x


----------



## Squeak1

Zedzed- I'm so so sorry my clinic tells us not to test until day 17 as its not a Definite until then! I can t talk though as I've been testing nice day 7 but I'm not giving up there is still a little hope maybe, I'm really sorry it's just the worst news, really hope your ok xxxxxxx

Charlieann--sorry I read it wrong too, good luck x

Duskyrose- try not to worry a 5 day blast is really good  so fingers crossed ) xx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Zedzed - I am the same and wont get a blood test (the swines!!)

its worth testing again just to be sure before you totally count yourself out.

please know I am thinking of you today xx


----------



## Marie79

Zedzed I'm so so sorry   I really know how you're feeling...such a mixture of sadness, disappointment,anger and frustration! Have a good cry and time will help you pick yourself up, dust yourself off and start again because it will happen for you. 

Hang in there Squeak1, not over yet   

Good luck charlieann, duskyrose, beandreaming, and delli for your tests and everyone else still waiting to test in the next week or so.

It's so reassuring we are all here for each other. Stay strong   

Lots if love and   xx


----------



## Marie79

Hi hopefullyoneday, sorry didn't realise you we're a 4th July tester too..good luck I'll be rooting for you all xx


----------



## Squeak1

Thanks Marie79 xx good Luck xxxxxx


----------



## petaj2521

Hi all again... been watching this board keenly to see how everyone is going. Hard to follow everyone but it must have been painful for Zedzed and Trumpet - sorry to hear your disappointing news. 

Deli and Hopefullyoneday - we are sharing the same test day! Weirdly, I rang my clinic this morning and my test was supposed to be next Monday, but I don't have enough Progesterone units to take me that far, so I have to test early on Thursday 4th. Actually don't mind that at all, as I'd like to have a FREE weekend if I have a BFN, maybe even enjoy a beer or a glass of wine!

Now to the controversial topic of *symptoms* - last week I had all sorts of twingeing and tingling going on, dull pain in abdomen, sore BBs. Today - NOTHING! Just so strange. Am I getting used to the Progesterone? Does it mean I'M BFN? WHO KNOWS!!

Just have to wait until Thursday. Not sure what time I will do it... maybe leave the office at lunch time. Testing on day 10 after ET seems a bit early but it's a blood test so I guess they should pick up something, if it is there. 

Me 39 DH 35 (based in Germany)
TTC 2 yrs
Underactive thyroid, 3 small cysts
1st IVF July 2013 
Menopur (Menogon HP* 75) x3 per day from day 2, Synarela Nose Spray from Day 1, Brevactid 1000 Day 12
18 eggs, 12 embs , 6 frozen, ET 5d 2 blasts 
OTD 8th July


----------



## zedzed

Hi ladies,

Thank you everybody all the messages are so touching and supportive.
I'm glad I joined FF and met you all.
What's comforting is the fact that you ladies are going through the same journey as me, be it emotional, physical or mental. I keep a lot of my emotions inside me and that's simply how I deal with things.

For once I've opened up my heart on this forum and expressed myself (which on the real world is not easily done).

Sadly my clinic doesn't offer blood test, but I will try testing again in a few days.

*Hopefullyoneday* - I hope you feel better soon, be kind to yourself and hopefully you'll feel a lot better.
We have up and down days and your dealing with a flood of emotions. 
I will dust myself off and will try again (because this dream can come true).
Good luck with the 4th x

*Charlieann* - good luck for the 4th and keep strong x

*Thank Essie & ladyt & sqeak1 & marie79 & squeak1 & PETA * for your support and words of encouragement  
Squeak1 day17 really? I'm sure it is day 12 or day 14?
That's given me a glimmer of hope (my sister said something similar).

*Duskyrose*- congrats on blast (thats brilliant news), keep positive and sending you positive vibes x

*Beendreaming*- welcome Hun, good luck for your OTD on the 12th 
Step away from  google (it will drive you bonkers) 

*Trumpet* - how are you?  
Your very brave to face the world given the circumstances.
Hope you and your DH are coping okay?
I know it is still raw and will take some time to sink in.

Hope your beta went well? Keeping my fingers crossed for you.
I'm here for you if you need me and will be thinking of you today.

Honestly thank you everyone from the bottom of my heart, reading your messages is helping me immensely.

XxxX

P.s hope I didn't leave anybody out (my heads all over the place).
Take care x


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Yes 4th July is my testing date - is that the same for you Marie79?

Petaj so you are a 4th July too - there is going to be a few of us.

Petaj - Dont talk about symptoms as I am in the same boat as you. I am now 7dp5dt and was feeling lots of encouraging symtoms if pulling and streching and things happening up until yesterday and have woke up today with nada....no feelings down there at all.
i have read lots of women who have these sorts of symptoms and get a BFN so its stupid to get excited - but I have been pregnant before and they felt like the streching I had when i was actually  pregnant (I didnt get this feeling on my first IVF round) 
the problem is that it has got my hopes up which only means I will be even more upset on D day when i get a BFN. My survival tactic has always been not to get my hopes up as that leads to more upset........

i am contemplating taking the day off work this Thursday as I feel I am going to be all over the place - not that I want to waste a days holiday but I have an imporatant meeting booked for this day too so need to work out how to change this - more stress!!

such a rollercoaster isnt it - just want to get off it now and just deal with the result xx


----------



## Squeak1

Hi,

Zedzed- yes it's strange isn't it but my ET was the 22nd and my test date is the 9th so 17days, it was a 5 day transfer too!! They told me to refrain from testing earlier as it can change up to that date! (I've tested really early just can't help it and I'm disappointed, but trying to keep positive )) all clinics are different!! Don't want to give you false hope but I suppose if St Mary's have told me that so their must be a reason xxxxx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Hi Squeak - thats comforting for all of us to hear - thanks

so strange how these clinics have such differring opinions!

x


----------



## Squeak1

I know!! Mine doesn't do a blood test either so I Suppose they have to make sure it's a definate positive/negative xxxxxxx


----------



## zedzed

*Squeak1* - I had a FET, does that make a difference?
My paperwork states to test on today 

Did you have a fresh cycle? Keep positive Hun (hopefully you'll have some good news soon).

 *Ladies on FET* - Are there any women on here who have previously done or currently doing a FET? If so, when did your clinic ask you to test? I.e how many days after transfer?


----------



## Squeak1

Hi Zedzed- mine was a fresh cycle but I really can't see it making any difference? Xxxxx hope your ok xxxx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Zedzed - I have  not been lucky enough to have any frozen ever but I have read places it can take them longer to wake up!

when was your transfer and what stage was the embryo?
x


----------



## Ctv

Hi zedzed and trumpet - have been lurking and reading all your posts. Like you I tested today (FET, 14 days after ET of 2  x 7 cell d3 embies) and BFN. I know how you both feel. It's devastating. This is my 4th (and final ) treatment, 2 IVFs and 2 FETs. I am 44 now. I just don't know what to do except sit here numbly. Big hugs to you both , and congrats to all the BFPs - you all deserve it.xx


----------



## Trumpet

Hello All,

Thank you for your heartwarming messages!  It's always more meaningful from people who truly understand what you are going through.

ZedZed and Ctv - gutted for you both.  Like you I feel numb and in agony at the same time.  When I tested this morning I was shaking and my heart was thumping.  I didn't cry at first but when my husband hugged me I became quite hysterical and we just held each other and cried.  Seems silly I got so cross about him playing computer games.  I realised it was because he too was anxious and like me he didn't get much sleep.

Squeak - I feel for you and I hope you are a late implanter.

I only did the test because I knew I couldnt bear receiving the news this afternoon in the office.  The clinic said they suggest you don't test with hpt's until day 16 or 17 but the beta test is more sensitive which is why they do it day 14.  Sadly it was negative and I was so upset I had to leave work early and drive two hours home.  At least I got back in one piece.  I have cried so much I feel like my eyeballs have completely dried out.  The only way I can describe it is that I feel heartbroken and also scared.  I am very aware my egg quality is poor and it will only get worse.  This was my 4th cycle and I won't give up just yet but I feel it just gets tougher and tougher and I fear It just won't work out for us. I have decided not to go straight into another as two back to back has sucked the life out of me.  I will take July off and get back on the horse in August.

Like ZedZed I just want to curl up and hide and I have just wrapped myself up in my duvet with my cat for company.

What have I learnt so far - I have had every symptom going during my 2 WW's and they have differed from cycle to cycle so I am going to try really hard next time not to read into any of it.  I have also learnt I will make sure I am working from home on testing day in the future.  I have also realised that as miserable as I feel right now, having the pleasure of all you fantastic women's company has made the 2WW more bearable than all my previous and seeing the BFP's is inspiring me to carry on.

I wish you all the best of luck with new pregnancies, those due to test and those like me who are grieving the lost potential of becoming a Mum.  I am going to spend the evening mourning my loss as that is how it feels for me and then I am going to spend the next few weeks rebuilding my resolve so I can be ready for cycle number 5!

Take care and I will look in on you all in a few days!

Love Trumpet xxx


----------



## zedzed

*Squeak1* - thank you of thinking of me 

I spoke to my nurse this afternoon she has asked me to retest in a couple of days,
But sadly I think it looks like bfn 
I'm not bleeding though unlike I did on my fresh cycle? 
But she said it could be down to the medications.

Good luck for the 9th Hun x

*Hopefullyoneday* - awww thank you, this encouragement is overwhelming.
Feel like I'm holding onto the ledge with my teeth 
My FET was on fri 21st and OTD 02/07 (12dpt, is that how long people normally wait)?
Good luck for the 4th xx

*Ctv*- welcome and thanks for joining us.
I'm very sorry to hear about your bfn, it's devastating and crushing to hear.
Especially because there is an intense buildup during this 2ww.
Your such an amazing women, your courage and strength humbles me and makes me more determined to pick myself up-thank you.

Im chilling in bed and having some 'me time' and feeling rather guilty as I over indulged (more like overdosed) on some Victoria sponge cake 
Please look after yourself, it is natural to feel shocked and numb.
Do you have anybody supporting you?

* 2ww ladies* hope your all well prayers and thoughts with you x


----------



## Daisy Princess

Thinking of you Trumpet and Zedzed


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

trumpet and Zedzed - I'm so sad reading your posts. I know in my heart of hearts that I will be in the same boat as you on Thursday. 

trumpet, it's great advice that you mention not to read into the symptoms, you are so right and I am silly for getting myself carried away. 

IVF is not for the faint hearted and if this cycle doesn't work the myself and DH are going to have a serious talk about sperm donors and egg donors as our embryo quality just isn't good. 

It's never the end, we will all be mums, even if the route is not the traditional one. In the end these things will end up irrelevant as the love we will have for our children will be unconditional 

Keep up the faith x


----------



## zedzed

Thank you *daiseyprincess*, please just pray that we can be strong enough to deal with the next chapter in our lives.

*Hopefullyoneday* - your message is so true 'It's never the end, we will all be mums, even if the route is not the traditional one. In the end these things will end up irrelevant as the love we will have for our children will be unconditional' 

Please don't be sad and think positively for Thursday.

*Trumpet* - I can't begin to write a post for you 
X


----------



## zedzed

DON'T QUIT *Trumpet* & *Ctv* x

Heres a poem i came across for you ladies on 2ww and IVF journey........

When things go wrong, as they sometimes will,

When the road you're trudging seems all uphill,
When the funds are low and the debts are high,
And you want to smile, but you have to sigh,
When care is pressing you down a bit-
Rest if you must, but don't you quit.
Life is queer with its twists and turns,

As every one of us sometimes learns,
And many a fellow turns about
When he might have won had he stuck it out.
Don't give up though the pace seems slow -
You may succeed with another blow.
Often the goal is nearer than

It seems to a faint and faltering man;
Often the struggler has given up
When he might have captured the victor's cup;
And he learned too late when the night came down,
How close he was to the golden crown.
Success is failure turned inside out -

The silver tint in the clouds of doubt,
And you never can tell how close you are,
It might be near when it seems afar;
So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit -
It's when things seem worst that you must not quit.

With love zedzed xx

p.s ...we'll be mommies soon


----------



## Ctv

Thanks zed zed, brought tears to my eyes. had lovely M&S dinner with hubby and a glass of wine and a bath.
Am now praying for a natural miracle, 2 of my aunts had babies at 47 (granted they already had babies) and my Gran was 45 when she had my dad. Who knows. It's just not meant to be at this time. We have family illness on hubbys side so perhaps we are meant to be able to concentrate 100% on that, and baby will come along when it's meant to. I know that's probably all a bit naive and wishful thinking, but I can't accept that this is it. Am thinking a lot of the serenity prayer today and hoping God grants me courage to accept. 
Much love to you and Trumpet and anyone else testing soon 
cxx


----------



## zedzed

*Ctv* - miracles can happen  (if you have faith and see things through, eventually it will be your turn).
Hopefully all these struggles, trails and tribulations will be in the distant memory.

I've been watching 'one born every minute' on channel4, watching the birth makes me well-up 
I wonder if God will let me be in that position one day?

Hopefully you'll have some good baby news soon 

This cycle has taught me lessons as *Trumpet* outlined earlier.
I felt so alone and isolated in this ivf world, but all you ladies give me hope and strength and determination to keep going.

Is this your first FET? And will you try again?

Xx


----------



## Trumpet

Thank you daisy princess hopefully one day, ZedZed and Ctv.

I dosed off for a bit and ate almost a whole box of chocolates (had reduced my chocolate intake because of its caffeine content) and I now plan on opening a bottle of wine.  These little rebellious behaviours help me to start feeling normal again as we all change and adapt so much for this process.  I will start running again in a couple of days.  My husband is working tonight (he is a doctor) so I won't see hi until tomorrow so its just me and the cat but I feel a bit calmer being at home.  I felt like I was going to implode in the office as putting on a pretence like that is just too hard at a time like this.

Hopefullyoneday - we have already had the donor egg chat.  We agreed we would give my eggs a chance this year and then move to donor eggs.  My husband was sad about it at first but he has come round to the idea.  I am less concerned as I just want to be a mum and use whatever route I need to get there.  I can't help but think it may be my best option to have a healthy baby.  My friend adopted two gorgeous daughters after 5 years if IVF and losing 4 babies and she adores them no differently to if they were her own.  Although that process is just as traumatic as IVF so she has worked hard to get her happy ending.  I always see her as an example of what we can get through though so she is a huge inspiration.  I want to give my eggs a chance but I am not sure how many cycles of low quality embryo implantation a I can take.  Poor little buffers are always that little bit crap or they just stop growing.  My husband thinks there is one quality egg in there waiting to come out with our name on it - maybe he is right.

ZedZed - the poem really hit me in the stomach in a good way.  You are so positive and strong!  Thanks for your encouragement.  I wish you and CtV weren't going through what I was but its a comfort knowing you can understand exactly how I feel as we are going through it simultaneously.

Ctv - you have made a strong and tough decision.  Remember decisions can always be reversed and there are always options.  I admire your positivity and hope but also remember decisions don't have to be set in stone and you and your husband may at some point find an alternative route to parenthood.  I wish you all the luck and happiness in the world for whatever you decide.

It was certainly unlucky Tuesday but I am really hoping for some more BFP's Ladies so please don't be disheartened.

Adios amigos,

Trumpet xxx

Ps I am going to watch the new series of Luther tonight.  Idris Elba always lifts my spirits


----------



## munchbunch

Such an emotional time ladies, it's difficult to know what to say but we all know what your going through, it is a loss so you must all give yourselves chance to grieve, you are all such an inspiration. 
Zedzed, my late mum gave me that poem when I was going through a tough patch 8 years ago, words of strength x x 
I'm on FET and my clinic said to do HPT 14 days after ET.

Well........what can I say, I feel your pain ladies, sending you lots of love and hope you find peace    x x


----------



## Floodster21

Hi ladies

I had et today and have 2 embies on board, very excited  and so the 2ww begins.......

Starry please can you add me to the list, due to test 19th July x


----------



## CharlieAnn

Ladies your strength is inspirational. I really wish you all, all the best in your future journeys to be mums. It will happen one day however that may be. Keep strong and keep the faith.     Thinking of you all at this difficult time. X x x


----------



## alexsmummy

trumpet - sorry for the insensitivities of your DH   and for the result of the test     
not good when your tired to deal with that kind of overwhelming info.  wish there was something i could do to make it all magically alright.  felt so moved by your post.  so so sad.  take care of yourself.  

squeak - your WAY too early.  dont be upset. i tested just 3 days before OTD and it was negative so its not time to give up yet.  

zedzed - nooo? im so so sorry ?   will you test again? it may be taking time to show up? its just so totally unfair the whole thing, you and all the women on here deserve to be mummies.  

hopefullyoneday - this is what my clinic told me.  no bloods just test on OTD and then ring them.  they booked my scan in yesterday though.  COMPLETELY know what you mean about the symptoms.  am bloated and found myself waddling last week like i was pregas cause my tummy was so distended?! 

duskyrose - hang in there you have 2ww-itius.  it drives us all barmy! 


petaj - i have had the symptoms one day and then nothing the next.  it all means nothing at this stage in my opinion!  never give up your hope till your absolutely sure!

ctv - i am sorry to hear your news too.   and your last cycle you must be devastated.  im so sorry.

floodster - good luck with the 2ww.  its enough to send anyone mad. 

afm - well im still testing.  i cant quite believe that i am pregnant so i tested again today, and will again tomorrow.  stupid i know. after 6 years of peeing on a stick and seeing nothing i just cant believe that its going to work out.  i am totally preparing myself for it to all end by friday.  

huge huge hugs to everyone.  this whole thing is such a huge journey and takes its toll on us all.  
xxx sonya x


----------



## zedzed

Good evening ladies,

Thank you *munchbunch/charlieann/Alexmummy* - for your kind words and encouragement, it's deeply touched me and helped me x

*Munchbunch & charlieann* good luck with your 2ww and OTD 

*Alexmummy*- I may test again in a couple of days,but I'm doubtful.
Hope the joy of being a momma is sinking in? Well done and very very happy for you 
Good luck xx

*Floodster21*- Welcome and hope everything goes smoothly during this 2ww.
Eat healthy, drink plenty water and avoid googling symptoms, trust us we know how addictive it can be 
Good luck with OTD x

Ctv - How are you Hun? Just to let you know I have been thinking about and praying for you.

*Trumpet* - Half a box chocolate (it's okay, your exempted just for today).
That's brilliant news about getting back into your running-good luck!
I also ate more cake then the recommend monthly allowance lol
I've been caffeine free for 12 days but shared a mug with my mother this evening.
Hopefully I intend to give up caffeine-but certainly not in chocolate!!! 

The highlight of the evening most definitely was catching up with my mother and sister and my adorable and gorgeous 1 year old nephew. He made me sing the 'ABC' song all evening (it was nice to escape from the reality of everything experienced earlier today). Holding him and spending time with him has made me more determined to get back on the ride, because he himself had a 50% chance of survival, he was born prematurely and was in the special babies unit at the hospital for 2.5months. A year later after many trails and battles he's healthy and progressing well.

The most difficult moment was breaking news to my mother, it's been a testing time for us ladies over the last couple of weeks. She had to undergo a major operation 1 week before my embyro transfer (feels like a daze) but with the grace of God we managed to get through this tough time.
I almost cancelled my ET, because I wanted to be there to support my mother, my rock, my powerful and beautiful mother.

My mother has taught me the beautiful relationship and bond of a mother and daughter and I would like to experience this with my child one day. The love is unconditional and pure and unbreakable.
Thankfully her operation went well and she is slowly recovering, bless her she kept it together for me.

Hope everybody is well? 
Xx


----------



## duskyrose

*Zed zed & Trumpet & Ctv* - I hope you all reach your path to motherhood. The honesty of your feelings and words are a real testament to how difficult this journey is but also what strength there can be in looking forward again. I am grateful for what you have shared and hope it really happen for you soon  

*Zedzed* your last two posts have had me in floods. The sentiments you wrote about your mum are so touching and true for so many of us. I really wish this wasn't as long and trying journey for us.

*Alexsmummy* - I know getting the BFP from the peesticks may not be enough for you right now to want to be celebrating, but try and enjoy the fact that you are pregnant. I completely understand the nervousness and trepidation about thinking that it may to be too early to get excited because things can happen, but I hope on Friday it feels more real for you. Just two more days of waiting!! Hang in there. 

*Trumpet* - how good was Luther last night, I don't normally watch it but now I'm hooked!!! Hope you are ok x

*Floodster21* - hi and good luck with your 2ww. Congrats on being PUPO!

*Petaj* - how are you doing are you getting any twinges still? Just one more day to wait before your test !

*Hopefullyoneday* - how very true you are a wise lady.. Hope you are doing well

*Daisy* & *squeak* - looks like we are due to be testing about the same time, hope the 2ww isn't dragging for you

AFM managed to keep myself away from tescos and the house remains peestick free zone...for now. I even had a call from DM telling me not to test until Sunday.. Feels like DH and DM may have been talking! Having days where I get very mild cramps or twinges and then absolutely nothing. I think it's more likely to be side effects from the pessaries or a sign that AF is on its way, or a figment of my imagination, so trying not to build my hopes up.

Another day gone, 4 more whole days to go.. Must try and keep busy , working at home is not as distracting as I'd thought it would be. At least I the tennis is on this afternoon..

Hope everyone else is ok  

Dusky xx


----------



## duskyrose

Doh - I meant Charlieann not Alexsmummy - brain isn't working this morning


----------



## Squeak1

Morning,

Zedzed- your posts have relly touched me and couldn't help but cry, I hope you are ok xxx

Alexsmummy-thanks for the words of encouragement xx

Floodwater- good luck xx

Duskyrose- hello, did you have to wait 17 days too? My test date is the 9th but ET was the 22nd with a 5 day early blast xx

Trumpet- thanks too

Hope everyone is ok this morning it's so nice to have all this support, and encouragement. I tested again this morning 11dp5dt so naughty I know it was just staring at me!! Still negative :-(((( I know it's still early I've still got another 5-6 days before my OTD just can't stop crying its ridiculous!! Need to pull myself together and leave it now a least until the weekend!! I didn't have any frozen embies and have one last go the realisation is setting in. 

Ive not given up yet but Has anyone heard of IMCI? It's to be used with ICSI and has a better success rate as it picks the best quality of sperm to make the best embryos? I've been trying to research it and if it's available in Manchester and on the NHS. I've found it available in a London clinic, im thinking if this cycle hasnt worked and only have one last chance i would like to try this? xxx

Really hoping everyone is feeling ok this morning xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Delli x

Good morning ladies 

I wanted to post yesterday but felt i couldnt im so sad for Zedzed,Trumpet and Ctv my heart goes out to you ladies I know how your feeling this is my 4th IVF treatment and all I've ever had is disappointment.    This world sometimes seems so cruel to the loveliest of people but please don't give up and give yourselves some time to deal with your grief     
I'll     for you for next time and I hope I can give you some hope that it can happen. 

I tested yesterday and got a   after 8 longgggg years i never ever thought this would happen I woke up this morning and asked Dh " please tell me this isn't a dream" 
The whole 16 days of my 2ww I've thought Af was coming and have had some really difficult days so please don't think it's over ladies until you get to testing days. Xx

Anyway just want to wish everyone else testing tomorrow and good look and to others testing in July I have a fertility angel which a friend gave me who lives on my window sill I'm sure she had something to do with it. I will keep rubbing her each night for all of you.  

Try and keep     and good luck 

Love Delli x 

Please sharry will you update me please


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

*Zedzed* - your post was so lovely, really emotional, bought a tear to my eyes. I am so glad you will not give up, this isn't a question of 'if' but 'when'!!!

Deli x - Just read your post!!! oh such wonderful news!! and after all this time!!
its so lovely how you didn't want to post that yesterday, I have a lot of respect for women with your amount of sensitivity. I am so glad that its good news!
if you can please rub your fertility angel for me, I would be grateful!! LOL!!     

Squeak - I am in the same boat as you and feel that we need IMSI - i have read a lot about this. Apparently ICSI magnifies the sperm to about 200-400 the size and IMSI up to a few thousand times the size so they can really see more of its structure. NHS will not offer this however as its controversial and not yet proven. Some say that the bright light used can damage sperm!?!?
I will be seeking this for my next treatment as we have sperm DNA issues. 
I do hope that your tests start to show positive soon x

as for everyone else, we are another day closer to knowing our outcomes. My D day is tomorrow. Had AF cramps from about 2.30am until about 8am but now they have stopped....hope they don't come back.

xxx


----------



## CharlieAnn

*duskyrose* I love that DH &DM are conspiring behind your back. It's very sweet of them!! I'm going to start a big clean today to keep my mind off tomorrow which is my OTD!! I just can't 100% believe it yet as I tested early but I am excited!!

*Hopfullyoneday* yay one more sleep!! I've had a few sharp AF pain, trying not to see it as a bad thing as it seems its one of the top symptoms for ladies who got BFP!!

*Delli x* that's fantastic news enjoy every minute of it!! And yes please keep rubbing this fertility doll!!

Just got a letter from clinic and I have had 8 blasts frozen. It's such a nice feeling having some spares it really takes the pressure off. The area I live only allows 1 ivf cycle on the nhs so any more from now will be self funded. So it's a mini celebration today!!

I'm going to try and keep busy today so Hopfully I sleep tonight!!

How is everyone today?


----------



## Rachel17

Hi Ladies,

Please could you add me?  
We've had ICSI, I had ET on the 27th June 2 x 4 cell embies on a day 2 transfer.  
My test date is 11th July. 


Thanks
Rachel


----------



## Squeak1

Delli- I'm so so so happy for you Congratulations!! ))) xxxx

Hopefullyoneday- thanks huni, the success rates do seem higher from what I've seen I will pay for it I just think its the way we need to go as our problem is also DH related, are embryos slowed down after day 3 which is when the sperm takes over so none of our embryos made it to blast, it might just give u a little added chance as with yourself! But good luck with tomorrow I have every thing crossed!! ))) xxxx

Charlieann- good luck with tomorrow too ) so happy you have 8 blasts frozen that's amazing!! )) xxxxx


----------



## Squeak1

Hi Rachel17, good luck xxx


----------



## Beandreaming

Hi everyone!  

Congrats Delli, that is AMAZING news!

Floodster, we are both testing on 12 July!  I just hope I get there, I didn't even get to test last time as AF arrived on day 14, despite progesterone!  

Hope everyone is doing ok in the 2WW.  

Xx

Sharry, please could you add me?  IUI OTD 12 July.  Thank you!


----------



## Daisy Princess

Morning Ladies

Delli - Congratulations, that's fab news   

Hope everyone else is ok xx


Love Daisy xx


----------



## petaj2521

Delli - congratulations, that's amazing! I am sooo happy for you, after all this time! I really hope everything goes smooth from here.

Duskyrose - I haven't had any more symptoms. No signs of AF either but you don't get it until you stop the progesterone. Last time I stopped it, it came right away!

Can't wait for tomorrow. Happy to have a weekend without a big question mark hanging over me!

Hope everyone's good!

PJ

Me 39 DH 35 (based in Germany)
TTC 2 yrs
Underactive thyroid, 3 small cysts
IUI #01 May 2013, BFP
IVF #01 July 2013 
Menopur (Menogon HP* 75) x3 per day from day 2, Synarela Nose Spray from Day 1, Brevactid 1000 Day 12
18 eggs, 12 embs, 6 frozen, ET 5d 2 blasts 
OTD 4th July


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Hi *Squeak* - I am in the same boat! both cycles I have had a good amount of eggs, 15 and 13 respectively, out of those with IVF 6 fertilised out of the 15 and with ICSI 10 out of the 13 fertilised. All of them were going well until day 4 when most arrest. We only ended up with 2 embryos on each cycle (which are not proper blasts or gradable) and the others were discarded.
I have been told too that the egg keeps the embryo going for the 1st 3 days but my doctor did advise we cannot rule out poor egg quality but i don't think they can test an egg??

We owe it to ourselves to try IMSI next time but if that fails then we will need to look at other options.

Thanks for the positive vibes *CharlieAnn*

Petaj - I am in the same boat, looking forward to actually know whats going on tomorrow!

i have re arranged my meeting I had tomorrow so I don't have that added stress, I am also thinking about taking tomorrow off - will make a call on that this afternoon. DH is off tomorrow

as you can all see, I am getting a lot of work done today from home (not)

good luck to all you newcomers - welcome x


----------



## Daisy Princess

Ladies 


I've done a Clearblue test and it came up not pregnant    Wish I didn't now, wish I'd waited to use first wee of day - OTD isn't till sunday but I thought as it's 2 weeks from egg collection I'd have a go.  I'm gutted.


Daisy x


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Daisy Princess - dont give up hope! an early test should be done first thing!!

I have read about this when its negative but positive the next day.

xx


----------



## duskyrose

*Delli* - congratulations that is fantastic news!!! 

*Daisy* - hopefullyoneday is right, try not to lose heart. I have read on here how some of the earlier ladies did HPT and got negatives and then at time of OTD get positive. It's really hard not to test when all you want to do is check to see if tx has worked.

*Squeak* - my ET was 24th June, so from ET my OTD is 13 days after, or from EC (19th) 18 days! Oo now I really want to try tomorrow ..arggh. I think is worked and then I think it hasn't , I think I have lost the plot 

Hope you are all doing well  

*Sharry* can you add me to list - ICSI OTD 7th July


----------



## alexsmummy

daisy - hang on to your hat! i tested two or three days before OTD and got a negative.  now i have had three definite positives three days in a row so it could just be too early.


----------



## Daisy Princess

Thanks Hopefully, Alexsmummy and dusky    I'm sending myself insane, been feeling pg but think my body is playing tricks with me.  I've just rang the clinic, they've said that I've tested far to early, and not to test anymore until Sunday.  I think I'll follow their advise as testing early isn't all it cracked up to be.  


Hoe everyone else is ok and not    in the 2ww


Love Daisy xx


----------



## alexsmummy

sorry to say this but ... i realise now that after waiting your two weeks to find out if you get a   or not, you then are into the two weeks wait until your first scan !  its about 2.5 weeks to the first scan after OTD, so now im counting off the days for that!!!  

its basically a lot of waiting for different things all the way through!


----------



## duskyrose

Daisy - I don't think we would be human if we didn't go a bit   during this insanely long 2ww! Hope you are feeling ok sweetie  

Petaj2521 - it's good you'll know before the weekend, here's hoping you'll be celebrating with that BFP   

Alexsmummy - more waiting I don't believe it!! At least you have those lovely two lines on your oeesticks to keep you going. I can't believe how much patience you have to have during this whole process.. Hoping the 2.5 weeks fly by for you


----------



## Becks1981

Hey ladies ... Can I please join your thread ... My OTD is 12/07/13 ... I feel absolutely normal but tbh throughout the whole cycle I've had no side effects ... I think my BB's may have grown slightly but that's prob down to the Crinone !!

Congrats Delli that's fab news  xx


----------



## jols

Can I join too? Although I've left it a bit late, 2 days until OTD, although not holding out much hope as I've been bleeding off and on for the last 24 hours  .  Trying to decide if I should POAS to put me out of my misery but only 8dp5dt.

I'm so bored and going out of my mind, only exam marking is saving my sanity a little.  If I have another 2ww I'm probably gonna go back to work.


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Hi *Jols* - I am also 8dt5dt but I figure that tomorrow is 14 days past ovulation (EC) so there is no reason why not to test tomorrow?
if it were a natural conception thats the day most people start to test.
My Clinic have told me to test on the 8th but I did figure its too far off and I am already crawling the walls so I am going to test in the morning.
THe bleeding could be implantation bleeding as have read lots of women that have this on day 8 but not sure how heavy it should be.

*Becks *- welcome good luck too x


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Hey *Becks* - I see you are at Borne Hall Cambs - me too!!!


----------



## Becks1981

Hey Howfuuly ... BH is such a lovely place ...  xx


----------



## Becks1981

Blooming moby ... Sorry that was meant to say hopefully xx


----------



## jols

Thanks Hopefullyoneday, I got my days wrong am 7dp5dt, clinic just called and said to stay positive and come in to test on friday, they also said that there was no point POAS yet. Seems more like my normal 1st/2nd day of AF rather than implantation.
Fingers crossed though, good luck to all x


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

*Jols* - ah that makes sense as Friday will be 14 days past ovulation for you. I hope it isn't AF at least not too long to wait.

*Becks* - yes it is a lovely place there, it makes you feel relaxed just being there - lets hope it delivers though!!

x


----------



## Marie79

Hi lovelies,

Just checking in after a couple of days away by the sea with DH in a dire attempt to distract myself from symptom watch! Driving myself mad as I have had sore bbs this time around which I have never had with the last 3 cycles...trying not to read too much into it! 

Delli BIG congrats to you hun, fab news  

Hopefullyoneday good luck tomorrow, I don't test until the 10th which just can't come soon enough...that's providing naughty AF hasn't showed up by then...I rarely make it to OTD without starting to spot  

Welcome Becks to the mad 2WW & Jols my fingers are crossed for you...I've heard of so many women bleeding before their BFP..good luck!  

And to all those other testers tomorrow which if I remember there are quite a few I wish you all  

So so many brave women on here going through the good & the bad! My heart goes out to everyone!  

xXx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hello everyone,
I'm officially on the 2ww PUPO as of 11.30 am today!
Sharry can you please add me?
I've just had DE in Athens and resting up in a hotel with room service. Such luxury!!!
I fly home on Fri evening.
Good vibes and   to all who are testing this week.
Stay positive!
x B G


----------



## Squeak1

Hello,

Hopefullyoneday- Definately thinks its the best option next!! Wishing you so much luck for tomorrow though, I'm sure your not even going to have to try IMCI!! Xxxxxx

DaisyPrincess- I'm exactly the same think we had ET on the same day, I've Been testing for the last couple of days and keep getting a negative, your right testing early isn't all it's cracked up to be!! Stay positive though I'm trying too, plus you tested later in the day so try not to worry, I know it's hard not to though xxxxx

Duskyrose- haha I'm totally confused!! Im supposed To test 9th July which is 17days after ET soooooo long!!! Xxxx

Alexsmummy- noooooooo more waiting :-((( but you got 2 lines wooohooo xxxxx

Hi to Bexkd1881,butterfly girl and Jols xxxxx good luck xxxxx


----------



## Delli x

Hello  
Thank you ladies for your   I wish you all lots of luck xxxxx

Jols I tested to at 8dp 5dt and got a negative and I also had on and off bleeding from that day too and look at me now so please don't think it's over keep    

Delli x


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Hello ladies - hope it's OK if I join you. I had an FET on Monday with  one good quality 5 day blast (3BB) and one inferior early blast, which they seemed to think was deteriorating. My OTD is 14/7/13 but I am going to test the 12th or thereabouts whilst charting my BBT throughout. I am not on any progesterone and as my period is due on the 9/7/13 I should know one way or another by the 12th. I will have a quick lookover the recent pages to familiarise myself with some names and good luck to you all still awaiting your result. Sending hugs to those recently disappointed.

Could you add me to the front page please Sharry.


----------



## Marie79

Hi cornishtwinkle and butterfly girl, welcome and congrats on being pupo!   lots of luck for the 2WW xx


Sharry I think I have forgotten to ask you to add me to the list...my OTD is 10th July. Thank you.


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Welcome newbies. 

Deli. How many days past transfer did it take to show positive for you?

Thanks x


----------



## Anon555

Hi ladies

Can I join please?
I'm day 5 post transfer and really struggling to stay positive.  In the first few days I was feeling really upbeat - definitely thought I felt a bit sick, the boobs stated to twinge and I'm sure I felt pains on what would be day 6.  Great stuff - thought it was in the bag.  But of course that seems to have been Mother Nature teasing again.  So now I don't have any symptoms.  I'm not constipated anymore, any discharge has stopped.  So feeling rather sorry for myself.

I've had acupuncture on the day of transfer, on day 3 and have another one scheduled for day 7.  I've also had a relaxing reflexology on day 4.  There's nothing else I can do and it's just so frustrating.

I haven't had chance to read all the posts.  It looks like there are hundreds of us.
Congratulations to everyone with their BFP.
Big hugs to everyone who's had the BFN.

Thanks for listening.  Think I just needed to vent.

HugsXxx


----------



## Marie79

Hi Anon555 and welcome  

I really know exactly how you're feeling. I'm now on day 7 post transfer and like you have had cramps I was positive was implantation, all sorts of twinges and yesterday sore bbs, but feeling not a lot this evening except maybe AF cramps (which could be AF, pregnancy or progesterone pesseries!) I am also doing acupuncture. I wish I could offer answers but I think with everything we've been through treatment, poked, prodded and hormones our bodies don't know if they're coming or going. There are so many women who have all these symptoms and get a BFP but there are also many who have none whatsoever and still get a BFP. So as frustrating as it is..it's just a waiting game and our bodies like to play tricks on us 

I really hope you're ok and try not to stress or read into lack of symptoms, easier said than done I know as I do it myself! When is your OTD?

Love and luck, Marie xx


----------



## Ctv

Thanks everyone for kind wishes. back at work today and that helps.
Delli CONGRATS!!    am so happy for you (and feel relieved to know that I can still feel happy for others - was so worried I would become bitter and resentful!)
zedzed and Trumpet hope you are doing ok today  
Alexsmum big congrats to you too and hope this 2.5ww to scan goes quickly and you see a lovely heartbeat.
Much love to everyone on this journey
cxx


----------



## Floodster21

Bean dreaming we can keep each other strong until our test date.

Thank you for your warm welcome, I think it is going to be a long two weeks x

  sending sticky glitter to all x x


----------



## munchbunch

Hi everyone, just checking in for the day, blimmey lots of things to catch up with today    
Welcome to everyone who has joined on the longest 2 weeks of our lives  
Anon and Marie, all my symptoms have disappeared, feeling fine, just a few AF pains. Like you Marie I have never made it to OTD before AF has started, usually day 10 so on tender hooks from now on which drives you  !!! 
Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow    x x


----------



## Anon555

Hi Marie - thanks for your words.  Sad that knowing that someone else who's in the same horrible situation makes you feel better.

Not sure what OTD stands for but assuming it means test?
Not sure tbh.  I'm overseas and here its always a blood test.  They normally tell me on transfer day but didn't say anything this time.  Paperwork days 10 days after transfer which will be next Monday so guess I'll go and do it then.

If it's positive, they always insist on a second blood test two days later to check that numbers are going up which would be Wednesday.  My MIL is coming to stay the weekend after, so I'm hoping that the Monday will give me a chance to sort my head out.

4 days if its a BFN.
2 days if its a BFP then numbers going down not up.

What does that say about my state of mind that I'm assuming its not going to work  
How about you?  When is D Day?

Typically I'm also now worrying about all of the things that could have had an impact.  Had some lovely BDing with my OH the other night.  With all the prodding and poking, not to mention hormones messing with my system, I grab any opportunity that I can.  He was very persuasive .  But of course I'm worried that DTD on potential implantation day probably didn't help.

Need to get a grip!!!!!

Baby glue to all!!!!!


----------



## alexsmummy

duskyrose - sorry to break that info to you!!!  
im actually not a very patient person.  im fed up of waiting i want it all now now now!!  ive finally settled into it and feel properly happy about the lines, worry still continues in the back of my mind but i allow myself to dream of tiny feet!


----------



## zedzed

Welcome all new comers..


*Squeak1/Hopefullyoneday/Delli/*
Thanks for your well wishes and prayers. I'm doing okay, but will need some time to heal x
Best of luck on 2ww and hope you get some positive news soon. 

*Hopefullyoneday* - good luck with your test tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you Hun x


*Delli*- congrats , it may have been 8 long years but you managed to see it through, a big warm hug and wishing you an amazing journey ahead.
I am so happy for your beautiful news- how are you feeling?
Enjoy your time on cloud nine.
In the meantime, I think I may have to invest in a fertility angel too!!

*Dusky* - thank you for your posts and im sorry that posts made you cry. This fertility journey brings out so many emotions so everything I wrote was from the heart.
Good luck with testing over the weekend. 

*Charlieanne*- congrats on 8 blasts
Good luck with testing tomorrow 
Fingers crossed for you x

*Ctv*- your so brave to be back at work, it's best to get back into the swing of things. Good luck and hope your well too? Keep in touch xx 

*Alexmummy* - I'm okay thanks, just need some time to heal. Good luck with your 1st scan, keeping you in my prayers x

*Marie79*- hope you had a great time relaxing with DH by the sea? Keeping my fingers crossed for you.
Good luck with this 2ww.
Good luck with your test on 
10th July x

*Trumpet* - how are you? I have been thinking about you today and praying for you too. Hopefully your healing and getting stronger? It's still raw I know, but hopefully we will and get get through this together. I'm here if you need me xx big hugs  

If I've missed anybody out, I'm sorry and forgive me.
Good luck to anybody else testing tomorrow.

Wishing you all a positive and prosperous 2ww, keep healthy and positive and avoid stress 

Take care xx


----------



## Marie79

Hi munchbunch, I too am expecting the wench any day from tomorrow really   really hope she stears clear from both if us...at least give us a chance to poas!!    7 days to go!  

Anon that's what we're all here for...it is sadly reassuring to know others are also struggling but were all in the same frustrating boat! But the support it priceless, especially if there aren't many people who understand. I hope your having a lovely relaxing time...and do not worry about bding on transfer day...I'm sure all was fine...although I know how the littlest thing can make you worry...I was panicking cos I wore perfume on my transfer day..so much so that I haven't worn any since!! It can really make you nutty this whole process 
So Monday's not long...keep positive...   I have everything crossed for you. OTD is official test date. Mine is 10th July...hope I make it that long without blooming AF arriving!! 

Zedzed thank you for your well wishes. It's so hard isn't it? Where would we be without each others support and understanding. I hope time heals and you get back to it when you're ready. Good luck   xx

And good luck for the testers tomorrow and the next few days!!  

xXx


----------



## nuttynat1982

****peaks head round door cautiously****

Hello everyone, can I join you?

I had IVF in jan/feb 2013 which sadly ended in a missed miscarriage and am trying au natural until I can have treatment again in August. I  using ovulation sticks which I got a smiley face on Sunday/Monday so am officially on 2ww and keeping everything crossed that I may get lucky and achieve  a natural pregnancy seen as I'm meant to be super fertile for 3 months after a miscarriage (a big long shot but got to have some hope!!) 

With my IVF I got my positive at 6dp3dt so am planning on starting testing next Thursday when I will be 10 po.


Wishing you all good luck this month xx


----------



## Delli x

Evening ladies   

Hopefullyoneday - we tested 15dp 5dt even though I should of tested at 18. We also tested just before bedtime instead of the morning .  Hope this helps x

Ctv - thanks ever so much for your kind words it's nice that you were able to feel happy for me at this sad time or you please take care  

Zedzed - hope you're feeling a little better today 
I'm still in absolute shock I honestly never thought I would get this far. I told my mum today who had no idea that I was going through another cycle. She just cried we haven't had a baby in the family for 37 years x

Good luck again to everyone this is the hardest journey you will ever have to face 

Luv Delli x


----------



## zedzed

Good evening,

*Delli*- awww your post was amazing and I am so happy for you.
8years of trying and your prayers are answered.
I would like to wish you a smooth and healthy pregnancy.

Wow first baby in family after 37 years-that's amazing


Well done Hun, please pray for me x
I've felt quite sad today as the news is slowly sinking in.
I managed to shed some  and feeling a little lighter.

You have given me some hope with your beautiful news 

Take care everyone x


----------



## CharlieAnn

Morning ladies,

*zedzed* sending 

*Delli x* congratulations!!! That's fantastic news!! 

*nuttynat1982* I got pregnant 3 times back to back in 2011 when my DP and I took a break from trying. So I totally agree miscarriages make you super fertile!! Sorry for your loss, wishing you lots of luck!!

*Anon555* I was worried as 2dpt I moved something really heavy, I soon forgave myself. Maybe just be carful from now on and no more BD until after test. 

*Marie79* a trip by the sea with DH sounds loverly. I hope it brought a little distraction!!

Welcome all the new ladies.

Sorry to everyone I've missed my eyes are still half shut!!

Well I managed to wear myself out yesterday and got a good night sleep!!!

It's a  for me!!!  yay!!! I'm really pleased, its our 13th pregnancy and I'm praying 13 is going to continue to be a lucky number for us!!! Apparently it's the clinics lucky number too!!! I've always felt confident I would get to this stage but I did worry I might not respond well to ivf. For my circumstances the battle was never getting pregnant it was staying pregnant and now I have 3 new different things helping with that. All I can do is be thankful I get another shot at being a mum and continue to give it everything I've got to make this work and mean me and DP might finally get the family we long for!!  Happy tears!!!

Unfortunately I can't share the news with DP until later today but its loverly to have you fanatic ladies to share it with. Your the first people I'm telling!! Thanks for all your support it really does make a massive difference!! Now let's pray for a load more BFP's today!! X x x


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Charlieann - that's fantastic news. Enjoy telling DH later and I really hope this one sticks for you. It's good you have the additional medication to help sustain your BFP. Onto the next 2ww until your scan!


----------



## zedzed

Good morning,

*CharlieAnn*- congratulation 

Here's a little celebration dance for your BFP
      

Thank you for your hugs x

Sorry to hear about your struggles, but sincerely hope lucky pregnancy 13 works for you.
I would love to hear about the 3 new things/medication you've been taking?

Good luck with sharing news with DH.

Take care xx


----------



## CharlieAnn

Thanks ladies,

*zedzed* by 3 new things I mean new to me. 1. Ivf which will hopfully bypass my one dodgy tube!! 2. Is intralipids which has been used to help women with failed ivf (might be one for you to look into) they are trying it on me because of recurrent miscarriage. 3. I'm injecting fragmin daily it's a blood thinner and can help with implantation. It will also helps with my immune problem which can cause clots and loss in my pregnancies at any stage.

Thanks for the well wishes it means a lot!! X x


----------



## duskyrose

Charlieann - good luck with the pregnancy, hopefully the 3 intralipids and fragmin will finally help this be 13th time lucky. Must be difficult not being able to share the news with your DP  , but hopefully won't be too long before you can both celebrate together

Anon555 - try not to worry about you have done or haven't done, it can drive you a bit mad thinking about it all. Keep positive  

Delli - you Mum must be so incredibly happy wishing you a healthy pregnancy  

Hopefullyoneday - good luck for your test   

How is everyone doing today, it's another day closer to OTD and BFPs


----------



## iloveholidays

Sorry ladies been in melt down this week test day was today which was bfn which I knew anyway seen as I've been bleeding all week but dp has been brilliant and so supportive which was helped a great deal!! Don't know what I would do without him.  Congratulations to the ladies who have got BFP and good luck to those who are testing. Fingers crossed xxx

I am going to ring st marys later today and let them know the result. Does anybody know what their protocol is? This was my first ivf no frosties but not sure what happens next, I am allowed 3 goes on the nhs which I am so grateful for xxx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Well guys. I've had NO sleep!!!

DH and me did the test at 7.10am and .......  

It's not a dark line but I'd say its a 50% darkness ( not that I'm an expert on pee sticks) so I am still I'm disbelief. We both watched the line appear together and I screamed with shock!!!

Still shaking now however DH keeps telling me we need to take one day at a time and he is so right. However today I am going enjoy getting to this milestone as it really is against the odds

I know that now the real worrying will start, and there are loads of hurdles still yet to jump.  

CharlieAnn. Congratulations and the number 13 may be lucky for us as that's how many eggs we got!

I am also talking prednisolone and clexane jabs to help my killer cells and blood clotting

Good luck to everyone else testing today and my heart goes out to you who haven't been lucky this round. I honestly thought I wouldn't get a positive. 

I didn't have any implantation bleed, some days I didn't feel any symptoms and my embryos were not great quality having an upgradable morula and early blast so all of you keep the faith xxx

PS I'm not going to be working today!!!!!!

X


----------



## CharlieAnn

*hopefullyoneday* that's fantastic news!!!   So pleased for you!!! Enjoy your day off work, being pregnant and defying the odds!!! X x

*iloveholidays* so sorry for your bfn. 3 goes on the nhs is very lucky but Hopfully you will only need the one more. Good luck with your next cycle


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Iloveholidays. I am so sorry to hear this. This ivf is so hard. Please stay positive and learn from this for your next round. 

It makes me feel bad to say I had a positive and the read your post as I know from the years of unsuccessful trying how it feels. 

I don't know if this will turn into a baby yet but I know I will not stop until I get one x

Speak to your clinic, some rely on age as to when you can try again. I haven't got and frozen so last time I needed to wait 3 months for my next round. I felt that I needed the 3 months for my body to recover  In fact it's not 3 months, it's 3 bleeds x


----------



## Lady T

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to Delli, CharlieAnn and Hopefullyoneday!!!  Wonderful wonderful news!!!!!

Iloveholidays - I am so utterly sorry. It is absolutely devastating news.  I bled after 6 days on my first IVF so I am now on Gestone Injections which stop you bleeding in the 2ww and give your embryos a chance.  They are pretty painful and have horrible side effects but they stop you bleeding. Maybe you could ask your consultant to try it next time?  In the meantime, please try and look after yourself.

Zedzed - hope you are doing ok? Thinking of you.


----------



## duskyrose

Big congratulations hopefullyoneday   it is one day at a time but enjoy it and good luck with your pregnancy

Iloveholidays - so sorry for your news.   it's good that you get 3 tries on NHS , hopefully you will be lucky next time. Your DH sounds lovely, be good to yourselves and hope you are ok


----------



## Trumpet

Hello Ladies,

Welcome to all the new Ladies and good luck during the 2WW.

Alexmummy - so happy its going well and my friend like you felt anxious waiting for the scan.  She had the scan but is still anxious for the next.  IVF does that to you but each milestone is a step closer to achieving that one thing you want more than anything so hang I there!

Delli - you wonderful Lady, so happy you got a positive on your 4th time after all those years of waiting.  I couldn't be happier for you.

Charlieann - your bravery to keep going is unbelievable!  This has to be your time.  Delighted with your positive and it sounds like with the meds your doctors are giving you your nest chance.

Hopefullyoneday - super happy for you! I know you weren't expecting good news which must make it all the sweeter.  Just shows how symptoms or lack of them are random and mean nothing.

ZedZed, CtV - I hope you are ok and coming to terms with our sad news.  Keep in touch as I would like to know how you get on.

Iloveholidays - so sad for you.  Nothing I can say will make you feel better but take solace in the fact there are a few of us going through the same sadness so we do understand how you feel.

Duskyrose - glad you enjoyed Luther - it was exciting.  I recommend you buy the first two series on DVD (perfect 2WW distraction)

As for me - have just been sleeping non stop I between work.  We still feel very sad.  I have felt so emotionally exhausted I think my body is really feeling it.  I have my follow up appointment today so a bit nervous about it.  AF hasn't arrived yet but hope it does soon as I need it for closure.  Normally it would arrive by now even when I am on Cyclogest.  I am sure the wench will arrive soon.

Good luck to today's testers!

Love Trumpet xxx


----------



## abike78

Hi Ladies

Sorry I have been lurking recently, not posted anything.

I just wanted to say congratulations to all of you with BFP's and so sorry to hear about that ladies with BFN's..

AFM, I am 5dp5dt and am driving myself insane and would love to regain some of my PMA.  I am finding this really hard!!!  I think because we have realised that this is really our last time.  I am however pleased that the 'love lab' called me on Monday to say that the 2 we had made it to 5AA and they have been frozen.

So here is the run down....

1dp5dt - 3dp5dt:  I had a lot of cramping, some brown mucus and generally felt really grotty...  Waking up in the night to wee!

4dp5dt - Yesterday I had awful pains!!  They passed pretty quickly and had more mucus and watery discharge..  

5dp5dt - Today:  I have nothing, no cramps, no need to wee in the evening, no sore boobs, Zilch...  Apart from metallic taste!  I am now thinking that it is all over for me!  

I know that implantation would be complete by now but just don't undertstand why I have been having pains and they have stopped today and I feel nothing..

Is this normal?

I would love to hear from you.

xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Abike

Just to let you know that I had the exact same symptoms as you plus the metallic taste and I got my bfp - I tested 6dp3dt in the evening and it was positive. For loose hope x


----------



## Squeak1

Good morning,

Zedzed,Trumpet,Ctv,and I love holidays I'm thinking about you really hope your ok and sending lots of love I wish I could say something to help jus seems so unfair xxxxx

Hello, Cornishwinkle and anon555 xxx

Huge congratulations to hopefullyoneday, Delli and charleann so so happy for you xxxxx

Hopefullyoneday- wooohoooo see no IMCI for you ))) xxxxxx

Nuttynat1982- hello loved the apprehensive intro, everyone's so lovely here, good luck xxxxx

Alexsmummy- hope your coping with your 2nd 2 week wait!! Can I ask what day you got your first positive and how faint it was? Xxxx

I am on 12dp5dt and I did another test this morning it's my 5 th wedding anniversary today so thought that might give me some luck, I used a first response test and I got the faintest 2 nd pink line and I don't know what to think or if I'm even imagining it!! Wish I could post a picture, yesterday it was a definate negative! I know I'm still early so I should wait but this has given me some hope! I've started spotting this morning too with bad af cramps it's brown so sorry for TMI. Any advise would really be appreciated xxxx

Really hope everyone's ok lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## abike78

Nuttynat1982:  Thank you so much for your message...  I am again feeling better.  Spotting has stopped completely and I am not feeling cramping anymore, yesterday was awful but I can feel something twingie, more like pulling I would say!

x


----------



## duskyrose

Hi Abike - I had cramping and metallic taste 5 days after ET, but generally nothing now. I guess our bodies have been through a lot and I was worried AF was on its way initially. The only feeling I get every now and then is a twinge or subdued pull/stitch in my lower abdomen. But like you i feel fine and have no symptoms at all. I know the progesterone has side effects so trying not to think about the occasional feeling meaning anything, but I am deep down hoping it is a positive thing. Ah the 2ww is torture sometimes. When is your OTD ?


----------



## abike78

Duskyrose:  My test date is 8th July, but I am thinking I may test on the 7th and then had a blood test on the 8th.  Have you tested early?? x


----------



## Eggplant

Allo who knows what is normal everyone is sooooooo different and the only way you will know is when you do your test!  All I had was a slightly queasy feeling I didn't have a bleed so I thought there was no implantation even tough not everyone gets that, no cramps, no sore boobs, nothing only the feeling AF was about to arrive

However on OTD I woke up and my boobs were very firm and got a BFP but before that nothing and even now nothing!  Don't drive yourself crazy reading anything into symptoms that you have or haven't got play Bubblewitch instead it will keep your mind off it.

But it sounds positive and your PMA is the most important bit - good luck


----------



## duskyrose

Abike - I haven't tested yet but I am seriously considering it for tomorrow, I want to prepare in case it is BFN on Sunday but DH is completely against it. My clinic don't do blood test unfortunately, they have given me test to use at home and that's it. I'm 10 days post transfer and climbing the walls!!


----------



## Daisy Princess

Congratulations Hopefullyoneday and Charlieann   


I'm trying to forget that I tested yesterday, just praying that the result changes by Sunday but I'm doubtful, I think it would of showed up yesterday as it was exactly 2 weeks to do day I had egg collection.  


Abike - I presonally wouldn't recommend testing early


Love Daisy xx


----------



## duskyrose

Daisy - just realised you are at Care Nottingham too , have you had all your tx cycles with Care?


----------



## piglet12345678

hi.
i had my et done on the 24th of june and am now day 10. i noticed this morning very light brown discharge a couple of times i went to the toilet and wiped myself. 
anyone else experienced this, so worried right now. 
i test friday or saturday. 
any reply much appreciated. 
katie. 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hi Dusky - No it's the first time we've used them, I noticed your DH has had SSR too?  Mines had quite a few different operations, luckily we got some sperm frozen and Care were happy to use it, he was scheduled for SSR on same day as my egg collection and was so relieved when he didn't need it.


Good Luck Dusky


----------



## jols

Congrats everyone with BFP today.

I'm now getting impatient, as I said yesterday I pretty sure that AF has arrived and OTD is tomorrow.  Been and bought some cheapies, so what do you think, should I use one and put me out of my misery or wait till tomorrow? As this is my first IVF cycle, I will take any help with this decision.

So the question is to POAS which my completely burst my bubble after the clinic told me to stay positive or not and pretend everything is ok.  I am now 8dp5dt.

Thanks for everything


----------



## petaj2521

Hi all, oh dear, I have just found out - I got a BFP! 

I went in for a blood test and was told to call at 4pm. I was in a meeting and looking at my watch, the meeting was running past 4pm and I pretended not to be crazy to get out of there! My heart was racing when I made the call - different to have someone tell you than looking at a stick, as you're waiting for that one word - positive!

Symptom-wise I have to say there were days where I didn't feel anything, but every now and then I got the twingeing feeling on both sides, plus a dull pain a bit like AF, and short pulling in my stomach like what's been mentioned before. No spotting, no nausea or anything else. Right now the symptoms are now and then present.

But, it's still a long road from here. I'm really paranoid about m/c but nothing to be done about that, just hope for the best.

Thanks to you all for your support, and good luck for those yet to test! As a word of advice - I didn't bother with any home testing at all. I just left it up to the blood test at the clinic to give me the 100% decision. And I feel, it saved me not only the cost of the test but also more time spent on speculation and worry. So the Germans ended up doing a good job, thank the Gods of fertility for that!

Anyway I'm staying put on this forum and will see how everyone else goes!

xx PJ

Me 39 DH 35 (based in Germany)
TTC 2 yrs
Underactive thyroid, 3 small cysts
IUI #01 May 2013, BFN
IVF #01 July 2013 
Menopur (Menogon HP* 75) x3 per day from day 2, Synarela Nose Spray from Day 1, Brevactid 1000 Day 12
18 eggs, 12 embs, 6 frozen, ET 5d 2 blasts (2AB, 3AB)
Taking Crinone 1 x day
OTD 4th July = BFP!!!


----------



## Marie79

Hi ladies, 

CONGRATS hopefully petaj & charlieann!!   so please for you xx

Jols - to test or not to test all i can offer is that from my own experience cheapies are not very sensitive at this stage and should definitely be used with first morning urine...it may work but just incase you do test and get BFN it may not be accurate.. Good luck.. Let me know what you do xx

Piglet as of this afternoon I'm in the same boat as you. Am 8dp3dt and just starting spotting really light brown blood!! Aargh! It's a nightmare isn't it? All I can say mainly from the advise of Dr google and other women's posts is that it could mean anything...from implantation bleeding, progesterone, spotting due to pregnancy or what we don't want is possibly AF, but I keep hearing that as long as its just brown/light pink blood and not red blood that its normal & lots of women go on to have BFPs..! Unfortunately it's just a waiting game to either start full flow period or get a BFP. I know how scared you must be that it's over as I feel exactly the same. I hope I've helped a little and really hope the bleeding stops for you and you get BFP this weekend. Keep me posted. Lots of love and luck   xx

Daisy I really hope it changes to BFP on Sunday. Good luck xxx


----------



## jols

Thanks Marie79, I gave in to my nerves and did a cheapie (plus my DH has gone out and so he couldn't tell me not to), there is the tiniest faint line where the BFP should be, that's enough for me to keep my hopes up till OTD tomorrow, I know it may not be accurate. I'm not gonna bother doing all 4 tests (I do have a tesco one in the cupboard but I'm saving that for a proper BFP so I can photo it and show to my mum!, who knows that could be in the next few days)

Keeping hopeful now


----------



## lisaxx

hi ladies ive just found this thread . I am lisa and I had ET on Wednesday . how are you all finding the 2ww . its only day two and im scared of doing anything . every twinge or sensation I get a bad feeling but I think its normal bodly functions working but feels strange . xx hope you all well


----------



## duskyrose

Petaj2521 - WoW - congratulations on your BFP , wishing you a healthy and problem free pregnancy   try to enjoy the moment x

Daisy - my DH was scheduled for standby SSR just incase his frozen swimmers didn't defrost too. He was so pleased not to have to go through it again! Here's hoping we both get BFP on Sunday 

Jols - Looks like you are BFP if there is a faint line, fantastic!!! best time to get is first thing on the morning as that's when the levels are strongest. 

Piglet, I was told by the clinic that some people experience  brown spots because of implantation or from the disruption of doing ET. Give your clinic a call if you are still worried and hope you are ok x

Hi Lisa welcome to the 2ww, it's so easy to worry about every thing you feel or do. We've all been there. Your body has been through a lot and there are side effects from progesterone too, so try not to stress, easier said than done I know!


----------



## jols

Hi Lisaxx, I don't know about you but this is my first 2ww and test tomorrow.

So far I've had twinges on the left (but I did have an inflamed left ovary), I had cramps/sharp pains on day 2, swolled bbs days 2-5, but now AF has arrived from day 6 - as you may have seen from the last few posts that this may not be a negative. I also had a migraine on day 5 but I suffer from those anyway.

I found that getting up and having a little walk around (even just the house) helped with the cramps.

Good luck and fingers crossed for you.


----------



## jols

Thanks Duskyrose, I'm due at the hospital btwn 8-9 for bloods tomorrow and will have the final answer from them by lunch, still may POAS in the morning though!!!


----------



## Marie79

Jols that's fab news. Good luck for a lovely strong BFP in the morning and good HCG. So pleased for you! Did you also say that you have been bleeding as well? I've just started spotting a bit of brown blood and naturally am panicking! 

xxx


----------



## jols

From what I hear brown is fine, it's old blood anyway.

Mine is a mix, red then brown little bits at a time, the pattern follows my normal AF, but then it usually lasts for 10-14 days!  Sorry if TMI, no-one I've seen so far can explain as my blood tests all come within normal range.  While my cycle lasts between 35-42 days, funny that this has only started since TTC, everytime I think ok I'm missed my period and I'll take a test in the morning, AF arrives (she is such a b***h).


----------



## duskyrose

AF is the worst except when you want to start DR!! Then you can't wait  
Good luck for tomorrow Jols


----------



## Marie79

Thanks Jols...I guess I will just have to wait and see...uuurgh!!! All this waiting!  

Good luck duskyrose and abike if you decide to test then for Sunday. Hope you're feeling ok xx

Good luck for the 2WW Lisa xx

Munchbunch how you getting on?? XxxX


----------



## bbeevvyy

Josue30 - hopefully implantation bleed, you're at the right stage for it, it's a good sign x


----------



## Trumpet

Hi All,

Hope those of you still waiting are coping ok.

Peta - congratulations on your BFP!  You must be thrilled.

Regarding blood I concur with many of the other comments - you only need to be concerned if it is fresh red blood rather than pink or brown so try not to stress about it.

As for me I had my follow up appointment with the Doctor which was helpful.  We are trying a whole new approach for August and we are going for ICSI.  It will be nice to use the next few weeks to build up my strength again for cycle!

Wishing you all lots of luck.

Love Trumpet xxx


----------



## Foxglove13

Hi. I'm new to Fertility Friends. I'm on my first ivf cycle. OTD is 8/7/13. Finding the wait really hard!! So want it to work. Everything crossed!!!


----------



## duskyrose

Hi Foxglove, good luck with the rest of your 2ww. Not long to go now, but even a few days seem to slow to pass. Hope you are holding up ok. Are you working or spending the 2ww at home?


----------



## Ctv

CharlieAnn, Hopefully and Petal - BIG CONGRATS!! Am delighted that this is a lucky thread for so many. Here's to happy heal;thy pregnancies for you all.
Good luck for tomorrow Jols! 
Trumpet and Zedzed I hope you are both doing ok.   Trumpet - AF arrived for me today at work, I had a wobbly moment in bathroom and then pulled on my big girl pants and got back out there to the little sick dogs and cats - it has really helped being back at work, though i worry I am blocking it all and will have a meltdown - am planning to have some counselling.
Am so sorry for any other BFNs - thread moving so quickly and I can't scroll back, but am thinking of you all 
cxx


----------



## Foxglove13

Hi duskyrose. I see you're testing the day before me. Fingers crossed! I didn't work last week but I've been back this week. I think the distraction has been helpful. How about you?


----------



## Trumpet

Thanks Ctv,

I am ok - definitely being at work helps.  I don't really take much time off although I work from home more when on a cycle.  You work with cats and dogs - sounds nice!  Animals are always a comfort.  My cat has been really clingy the last few days as I think she knows I am sad.  AF arrived for me toda.  I also had my follow up appointment with the Doctor.  It was really helpful.  The want to try me on the short flare mild stimulated protocol with ICSI to try and bring some more eggs up as I had a lot of follicles close behind the ones they collected from.  I do have an issue with egg quality so they hope it increases my chance of getting a couple of decent quality.  They hope ICSI will increase my fertilisation rate.  Basically they said if I try ICSI with this protocol and if it doesn't work well then ICSI with natural/modified (current protocol) then at least I will know I have tried everything with my own eggs before moving on to donor eggs.  I hope you are ok and please keep in touch.  You are welcome to pm me anytime.

I am going to take a month off and try the old school way too!  I just feel incredibly tired and a bit numb like you.

I wish everyone who is testing tomorrow lots of luck.

Trumpet xxx


----------



## munchbunch

Hello ladies, I am having trouble keeping up at the moment! So many different names to remember! Welcome all the new ladies, a big CONGRATULATIONS to all the BFP out there    well done  
Marie Hun, take it easy and chill as much as you can my lovely, we will soon be there, once we get the weekend out of the way we will have the end in sight! I am doing ok, struggling a bit today with this waiting malarkey but had a bit of a moan and get on again!!! Few funny tummy pains and headache today, constantly on knicker watch now   !!
Take care everybody x x x x x x x x

Good luck and baby dust to you testers for tomorrow x x x x


----------



## zedzed

Good evening ladies,

Wow I'm overwhelmed with all these new posts.
Sad to see so many women in this 'ivf boat', posting on this forum has really opened up my eyes and made me realise that each and everyone of us ladies has a story to tell.

*Some thoughts on my mind this evening which i'd like to share please......*

Ivf is not for the faint hearted, you all (including myself) should be so proud of yourselves.
Your determination and strength is admirable.

Each and everyone of you has gone through struggles, be it in the past or presently.
Keep plugging away and you will achieve your goals.

The worries never stop, celebrate each and every milestone sisters.
Even when you get to BFP your thinking about the next stage, I.e first scan and so on.
Please keep fighting as this will help us to be that more closer towards our dreams.

Sometimes when we are I'm this ivf journey we loose track of all the small (in some way big) hurdles we are or have crossed, e.g filling out forms, getting bloods, prodded and pricked, jabbed, worried about quality this 
and quality that, consultations, DRUGS and side effects, remember to take meds on time, eat healthy and diet, invasive scans and monitoring, egg collection, egg transfer, waiting for those agonising phone calls from the clinic, dealing with the world and constantly being asked: 'when will you start a family', dreaded 2ww,
Seeing Mother's Day pass and waiting for your card to arrive? 

No ordinary women can go through all this (only mentioned a few listed above)
and still have the will power to carryon.

The tears, the joy, the sadness, the happiness, anger, bitterness, joy, bond, love, hope, dream, sacrifice, tears, hopeless, hopefully, strength, relief, scared, these are only a fraction of the emotions experienced by us.
The point I'm trying to make is that life has brought you to this point and will take you through it, your all such amazing inspirational women.

With love

Zedzed xx


----------



## piglet12345678

Marie 79. 
Thanks for replying.
It is so frustrating.
My clinic eventually got back to me and said its good I had no pain etc.
But have told me to do my test tommorow and then phone them. 
So fingers crossed. 
Hope and praying yours is ok to.  ^goodluck
Very hard to stay positve. 
Xxxxx


----------



## Marie79

Beautifully said zed zed!  we are after all such brave women...and you can only be brave if you've had fears and challenges to face...and we've certainly had that! XxX

Piglet so much luck for the morning   it's a BFP xx

Thanks Munchbunch, just having a wobble today, very much needed a kick up the positive thinking backside!!   it's not over yet!! Glad you're ok hun...such a torturous waiting game    xx

Ctv & trumpet thinking of you both.. Good luck with the ICSI trumpet  xx

Baby dust to all


----------



## duskyrose

Zed - that is so poignant and true hope you are doing Ok x  
Trumpet Ctv - been thinking of you too  

Piglet - good luck this morning hope its a BFP!  

Daisy - hope you are doing ok and hanging in there, not long to go now for us . 

Munch bunch - I'm constantly on knicker watch too  . Hope you are holding on to your sanity! 

Very tempted to test this morning lying in bed staring at a left over pee stick I had in the draw from when we were TTC naturally. DH really been distant last couple days and know he wouldn't be pleased if I test without him or early, but the cramps last night got me worried that AF might be showing up. Hence the knicker watch.  It's two more days to OTD not sure if I can handle a negative if I do it today - need to be strong but the dull aching is starting to get me down. PMA where have you gone ? Well will be busy today going to be celebrating DD's retirement and bday, there is a lovely cake on order and I'm cooking Chinese so that should keep me distracted - I hope. 

Big hugs too you all and hope you are doing ok xx


----------



## jols

Oops early post, just done another POAS and another v faint positive, DH doesn't know. Off to clinic for bloods, gonna be gutted if it comes back negative. Good luck to all today's testers x


----------



## duskyrose

Well I did something I shouldn't have and tested, I just couldn't take it. I don't believe it but there is definitely a faint second line.. I'm wishing now I had not used cheapie tesco HPT and bought First response. I'm in shock and now a bit worried that it may not last until Sunday , or that its a dodgy test. I haven't told anyone including DH .. Need to not get too excited and wait until we do the proper test on Sunday.


----------



## alexsmummy

Congratsto jols and duskyrose!!


----------



## duskyrose

Jols, congratulations that means BFP!! Fingers crossed the blood test gives you the confirmation you need!  

Thanks Alexsmummy but not counting it just yet, but a little excited but trying not to be too excited, if you know what I mean..


----------



## alexsmummy

Duskyrose I'm 5 tests in with a bold line and I still don't trust it?! Trying hard myself not to get excited so know exactly what you mean but the chances of a false positive are incredibly slim and for now, for today YOU ARE PREGNANT!! Enjoy that and worry about tomorrow tomorrow!


----------



## duskyrose

I'm a bit like you Alexsmummy aren't I! Wasn't sure how DH was going to react to testing early he's been very quiet last two days, but bit the bullet and rang him at work. So quietly hopeful now and going to be difficult not to tell DM today!!


----------



## munchbunch

Fab news duskyrose and jols    fingers crossed for you and sticky vibes 
Marie, yes it is such a torturous game, takes a special kind of person. Beautiful words Trumpet, so right in every word. Keep positive and busy Marie      you can do it x x x x


----------



## CharlieAnn

Just a quick one as av gotta get to the clinic soon for an IV!! Congratulations duskyrose & jols. A line is a line however faint. If its there it means its found HCG in your pee!!! There is no such thing as a false positive!!! You both have HCG in your system!!! Enjoy being pregnant!!! 

Alexsmummy I might join after my scan in 2 weeks not sure I dare join a due in group just yet. I hope your well and enjoying being pregnant!!


----------



## Lady T

CONGRATULATIONS Duskyrose and Jols!!! 
This morning we had a BFP  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can not believe it!!


----------



## Daisy Princess

Congratulations Dusky, Jols and Lady T xxx


----------



## duskyrose

Thanks Munchbunch & Daisyprincess xx

Lady T - wow congratulations!!!! It's a nice cant believe it. Good luck and hope you have a healthy and problem free pregnancy x


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

This thread is smokin' !! Congratulations Dusky, Jols and Lady T. Hoping the winning streak continues and that I see you on the Early scan board in a weeks time !


----------



## Squeak1

Hello,

Wow this thread is moving so fast, hello to all the new ladies ))

Petaj2521,Lady T,Jols and Duskyrose- Congratulations !!!!! )))))))

I'm truly sorry for anyone who has got a negative result, really do feel for you it's such awful news but please don't give up xxxxx

Duskyrose and Jols- how many days past ET are you? I'm 13dp5dt I had ET on the 22nd June. Yesterday I got a really really faint line and today a touch darker but still extremely faint with a first response. the days before were all negative im not sure what to think xxxxxx

Good luck to all the other lovely ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Hello Everyone!!

Wow this is a really active positive board!! Loving to hear all this good news!

*Duskyrose *- *Jols* and *Lady T* - Great news!!!     if you were like me, I bet you couldn't believe your eyes seeing that line appear!?!

*Trumpet* - nice to hear from you. I am really glad you are having ICSI as the success rates are better - they pick out the best looking sperm and better sperm = better embryo quality - good luck with your next go I am routing for you.

*Zedzed* - Every word you said is true, we are all so strong and its this strengh and determination that will make us all succeed xx

I was on cloud nine yesterday and getting far too carried away but this morning I have woken up with so much fear now its unreal. The next few days and weeks are going to go slow for me I feel. I guess these are normal feelings. Yesterday i had loads of pulling and stretching going on and today I cant feel any. I am already torturing myself 

Need a really good distraction!! xxxx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

*Squeak* - Id 100%    say your preggers too!!!

*Alexmummy* - just seen your post and I am feeling like you!!

x


----------



## piglet12345678

Hi.unfortunately it was negative.
So devestated. 
Have to test again in a couple of days.
As it may be a slim chance that my levels for picking it up are not high enough.
The nurse at our clinic was lovely. And was really sorry. 
Still so upset and confused.
Blaming myself now as everything else was fine.
Love to everyone else. Xxx


----------



## duskyrose

Oh Piglet I'm so sorry    

Squeak I had ET on 24th and going to test with a decent quality HPT this weekend. My OTD is 7th/8th so I'm praying the line will be strong by the time I do my official test.


----------



## piglet12345678

Thank you duskyrose.
So so devested.  
Thankfully we do get another go. 
So its not over.
So I thought I would be ok either way.
How wrong was I. 
If there was something wrong with me I could understand more.
But I'm fine and have lost the weight I needed to to give it a better chance.
So really just don't get it.
Good luck with yours. 
Xxxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Piglet it's such a cruel process, so sorry


----------



## duskyrose

Piglet, Even though you know you will have another go, doesn't make the disappointment and heartache of a negative result any easier. Thinking of you and hoping that next time will be your time for a BFP. X


----------



## piglet12345678

Thank you daisy princes and duskyrose.
Appreciate your support and responses.
So so difficult.
I really hope either the next test on Sunday is positive
Or our next cycle works as then we will have to find £4000-£5000.
Per time we try. 
Daisy princess. Where abouts are you in your treatment.
Good luck with what your phase is.
Xxx


----------



## Marie79

Piglet I'm so sorry you didn't get a positive this morning   good luck for when you test again but if you still get a BFN I wish you so much luck for your next cycle. Be strong, it will happen for you xx

Congrats dusky, Jols, ladyT and squeak!!   xXx

Hope everyone enjoys the sunshine this weekend! I'm going to sit in the sun and read a good book to distract myself until D-day!! This wait is going on forever!    

xXx


----------



## piglet12345678

Thank you Marie79.
Just trying to stay positive and calm.
Not easy.
But I'm grateful to even get this chance.
Still so nerve racking though. 
Good luck for your cycle. Xxxxx


----------



## jols

Just got my confirmation call from the clinic - BFP!!!  

Squeak - I'm 9dp5dt had really faint line yesterday afternoon and this morning on HPT (although I had to get up and wee at 4.30 this morning, so I'm not sure if that stopped a dark line), but was told on the phone my bloods were 122.  

Congrats to Duskyrose and Squeak, fingers crossed for late testers xx

P.S. Does anyone know how/where I can get one of those flashing BFP things?


----------



## Anon555

Congrats all!!!!
Hoping all you BFP ladies can bring me some luck.

Losing / lost the plot.
Dull ache in my lower belly is getting stronger and more frequent.  Defo feels like AF even though I'm only 7dpt.  No pulling, heaviness or metallic taste and not sleeping like a corpse.  This is all telling me it will be a BFN on Monday.

But why oh why do we let ourselves hope?

Just needed to vent.


----------



## alexsmummy

jols !  congrats !! 
anon - hang in there!


----------



## hg34

Hi All,

Room for one more?

Congrats to those of you who have had positives...and hugs to those of you who have either tested negative or who are still waiting.

I had another course of FET and went in yesterday for my transfer. 5 Day grade 1 blasto on board and back to the nail biting, hair pulling 2ww, so thought Id check in with those in a similar position.

Best of luck ladies xx


----------



## pollita

to those with BFN, and   to those with BFPs.

I have no idea when I ovulated which is upsetting me. I got a +opk last Friday PM and Saturday AM. I've also been tracking my BBT but Fertility Friend is telling me that I ovulated on Monday, when my temperature DROPPED rather than peaked. So I have no idea when I ovulated, and this month could be yet another loss - insemination was Thursday night and Friday night 

I guess I'll find out in a week.


----------



## jols

Just a quick note that will hopefully make you all smile.

Phoned my mum with the big news and she told me not to get too excite and carried away while watching the tennis today just in case! I said I'm only watching not playing and it's not going to fall out!


----------



## hellokitty

Hello ladies! Have been following all your posts and admire all your strength and bravery! I'm just entering my 2ww ie. 3day transfer today 

I am very nervous!  it's my 4th cycle but doesn't get any easier, but I suppose that's only to be expected.

Sharry can you add me otd is 18th July. Thanks


----------



## Stella10

Hi everyone!

Congratulations on all the BFPs!!

        

Lots and lots of     everyone one of you that has a BFN. I too had an official BFN yesterday  . My AF arrived 13dp3dt but clinic insisted I continue with cyclogest until OTD which I did. Feel a bit silly as AF was clearly evident but I guess it just shows how much we cling onto hope. We ended up being let down twice. On the upside I got offered a promotion yesterday (after a crazy busy week). DH and I decided I should take it as it fits in with Plan B (dreaded no kids ever  ). If we'd have got a BFP it would have been a flat "no" with a big smile. 


Anyway, we have used our 1 NHS run and no frosties - time to delve into the savings and head to CARE!

Good luck to the rest of you lovely ladies - hoping for lots more BFPs whether they are this month or sometime in the future xx For those of you with your lovely BFPs - I hope the next waiting stage goes smoothly and that in 9 months or so you're welcoming your lovely, much wanted and much deserved babies xx


Lot of love and baby dust xxx


----------



## piglet12345678

Hi Stella 10.
Sorry to hear that.   
Keep strong.
Hope you get the result you desire soon.
Good luck.
Will be thinking of you. 
Xxxx


----------



## munchbunch

Hello new ladies  
Annon, don't give up Hun, I know it's so hard, I have had to bad dull ache today and headache, it's so difficult to not over react to symptoms. It's devastating when you already think its game over, really feel for you, so vent away!!!
Good luck with testing again piglet , it's a tough time, I hope you find comfort with the ladies on here. We are on 4 th cycle and unfortunately didn't qualify for any funding so are self funding. Hang on in there Hun x x

Awe Stella, I was advised to carry on with cyclogest when clearly I was full flow AF, irritating isn't it, sorry to hear your BFN, all the best and lots of luck in the future whatever you decide to do x x x x x


----------



## Lady T

Hi Piglet
I am so very very sorry for the BFN. Please believe there is always hope. IVF is so mentally, physically and financially draining. Take time to look after yourself. x


----------



## piglet12345678

Hi munch bunch.
Thank you.
It is such a tough time.
I am finding this usefull as you soon realise your not as alone as you think you are.
Hope yours goes ok this time round.
Finger crossed.
Can't believe how they seem to work out who gets funding and who does not.
Seems so odd.
Xxxx


----------



## piglet12345678

Thanks lady t.
It is. The worst thing I found was the second injections and egg collection 
As was never put to sleep before then.
Good luck with the stage your at. 
Xx


----------



## lisaxx

hi ladies - day 3 of 2ww and am bored not being able to get up and do what id normally be doing . My other half is being great and does not want me to lift a finger . 
during the 2ww has anyone had any twinges in the first few days after transfer and my tummy is still more swollen then normal . also I never get up for a wee in the night but im having to get up for a full wee around 3 times in the night (is this the pessarys) ?
hope everyones ok and hugs to the BBN's


----------



## mitchy14

Hi Lisa! Just read your below post. I'm day 2 of 2WW. My stomach still feels a bit sore. A bit cramp like and I'm exactly the same as you never get out for a wee in the night but last night I was up 3 times!! I'm just chilling out not doing too much! Quite enjoying it but sure I will be bored in a week 

Hope everyone else is ok!

Xx


----------



## abike78

Hi Ladies

Congratulations to everyone with their BFP's... So So so happy for you all.

For everyone that has seen the horrid BFN...  Please do not give up on your dreams...  

AFM, I am 6dp5dt and am still spotting, however only when I wipe  and only intermittedly, not all of the time. (TMI)..  The cramps have stopped, but the metallic taste is still there. I don't have sore (.)(.) but they are massive!!  Only changed since yesterday any my god I need an over the shoulder boulder holder bra!!  Has anyone else experienced this nasty headache that I seem to be having at the moment.  It is cruel...  I so hope these are good signs..

xxx


----------



## Trumpet

Hello All,

Congratulations to dusky, Jols, ladyT and squeak - truly wonderful news...enjoy the moment  

Stella and piglet - so very sad for you.  I know how you feel.  You just have to take a few days to grieve as it is always more devastating than you imagine sadly.  I tell myself I can deal with it but when it happens it is like a kick in the stomach followed by a punch in the face.  Give yourself time to come to terms with it.  Well done on the promotion though Stella and try and not think of it as a plan b for if you have no kids.  That won't happen and there are always options!

Hopefullyoneday - thanks for your comments regarding ICSI.  I figure its all worth a trial before I move on.  Hope you are enjoying your happy moment which is so well deserved.

Lisa - I was weeing 3/4 times a night and I felt swollen and sore.  My doctor said the flushing during egg collection can make you feel sore and bloated and it takes several days to go down so think these are all normal symptoms.  Also the meds create pregnancy like symptoms making it all the more confusing.

Hellokitty - I have just completed my 4th so know how you feel.  It doesn't get any easier I am afraid but some day it will be your lucky day.

If it wasn't all hard enough I feel for many of you regarding the financial side.  I didn't get any of my cycles on the NHS as the waiting list in my area was 2 years and bearing in mind my problem is low egg reserve and poor egg quality I couldn't wait.  By the time I got to the end of the list I then didn't qualify as I was about to start my 3rd cycle and you aren't eligible after 3 or more cycles.  I am lucky we had savings and my Husband works is butt off doing overtime but it does seem harsh when we all pay our taxes that its not always easy to get funding for any cycles at all never mind more than one.  I was lucky I was given a surprise raise from my bosses last week which will also help pay the IVF bills.

Anyway, those with BFN's don't give up and spoil yourself and those with BFP's enjoy this long fought for moment for as long as you can!  I know when it happens to me one day I will milk it for all its worth.

Have a great weekend and good luck to those testing over the weekend!

Trumpet xxx


----------



## Ctv

Congrats DuskyRose, Jols, Lady T, Squeak
Great news for all, and proof that it can and does work!! 
Piglet and Stella, my heart goes out to you. I had my 4th BFN this week and it just doesn't get any easier. Be kind to yourselves and partners and just take time and take care of yourselves. Tonnes of luck for next cycle when you feel ready to go again. 
Trumpet and Zedzed hope you manage to have a nice weekend and spoil yourselves.  I am going to a wedding tomorrow and had planned to have pedicure on Tues, but couldn't face leaving the house after BFN. have just done a DIY pedi tonight and it's a disaster!!!! Will have to get up early and redo in the morning


----------



## Ctv

Trumpet - our posts crossed in the ether! I totally agree re funding. We had to pay for all our treatment, I am in NI and you get one cycle if under 39. I got married at 40 so was too late! I have paid taxes for 20 years and never claimed unemployment or sickness benefits and feel so short changed!!! The financial side makes it all so much more of a struggle, as if the emotional and physical torture wasn't enough. 
xx


----------



## Beandreaming

I think this postcode lottery is totally unfair.

We should start a campaign!  

I vote 2 free NHS cycles per person and for the age limit to be raised to 45!  

Who is with me?

Zed, I loved your post a few pages back.  It is such a tough, private, emotional journey.  Hopefully the ones of us who eventually achieve the dream will be better, more compassionate mothers because of it.  

Xx


----------



## Trumpet

Ctv - enjoy the Wedding and good luck fixing your pedicure.

Trumpet xxx


----------



## Trumpet

Ps Ctv and Beandreaming!

I am so with you!  It's a bloody disgrace when you pay into the NHS and yet you can't use if for something as important as this.  I only got married 2 years ago - I didn't wait around for the fun of it.  Most people get married and start families later because life has been stretched out with everything happening later than it did for our parents.  I find it annoying that I have been penalised for being sensible: I waited to find the right person before starting a family (there is no way I could have had kids with any of the cretins I dated in my twenties) and I also worked hard to ensure I was financially secure so we can bring up a family without struggling like my Mum had to when I was a kid.  I also feel that because I have lived, grown up and experienced many things I have so much more to offer as a parent than I would have 10 years ago.  But hey - instead we get *****ed at for being selfish, power crazy women who deserve what we get for not popping them out in our teens like the cast of the Jeremy Kyle show.  It even annoys me that we have to fill in those IVF forms to evaluate our suitability to be parents when any idiot can have a baby if they are fertile!

Rant over but it is so unfair!

Trumpet xxx


----------



## munchbunch

Here here!!! Well said Trumpet x x


----------



## piglet12345678

Thank you so much trumpet for your kind words.
I totally agree that its not fair how they judge who can have Ivf on nhs 
And who can't. 
Me n my hubby are very lucky we get two free goes.
But our experiences of all the tests and complications we had just
To get to treatment. It took us a year. Had to redo alot of mine.
As they became invalid.
As it took so long to sort everything out. 
Have to re test on Sunday to as there is a slim chance my hormone
Levels may not have been strong enough.
So still a bit of hope but not thinking that way.
My friend however had to pay just cause her husband was 25.
Which I think is so stupid. 
Good luck hun. 
Lots of love.
Xxxxx


----------



## Trumpet

Piglet, I really hope that it changes over the weekend and you get a positive.  It is frustrating how long all the tests and stuff take.  It feels like such a long process and so frustrating.  You end up feeling in limbo the whole time.  You are right the rules around funding are just ridiculous also it takes time for the doctors to figure out what works for you so Funding one go only is just stupid as well.  I personally think they should give everyone 3  cycles.  Take care of yourself and sending a  

Trumpet xxx


----------



## Foxglove13

Big congratulations to all those with positive results. Such great news. 

And I'm so sorry to those with negative results.  

I'm testing in 3 days and reading all your posts is keeping my sane (just!) so thank you. 

xxx


----------



## alexsmummy

i have no objection to paying for my treatment.  i have one beautiful child already and am grateful and would rather the NHS funding goes to someone who does not have a child of their own yet.  

what makes me mad about the system is when they tell women who have never had a child before they DONT get funding when they get together with a partner who already has a child by another marriage.  That is just unfair?!


----------



## zedzed

Good evening,

Wow this thread is moving on so fast, I'll try my best to keep up 

Firstly many many Congratulations to *Duskyrose, ladyT, Jols, and Squeak1* for your 
So happy for you all, may you all have a smooth and safe pregnancy and 9 months later hold beautiful bundle of joy in your arms. You've all struggled in your journey to motherhood in different ways but may the next stages to motherhood go smoothly. Enjoy this amazing news and feel blessed to be in this position.

Here's a little dance for you all:
       

*Stella and piglet* - sorry to hear about your news, I was told by my clinic to retest today as af didn't arrive.
Although I had tested on Tuesday and got bfn, I knew there was little chance because on Monday I got a bfn too.
But all those symptoms were there (on and off). 
So at 5am today I retested (perhaps I was searching for a miracle?), but for the last 7 years I've only ever seen
'Not pregnant', would it change today?
Sadly it was bfn....a word of warning to all you ladies on 2ww please don't poas before OTD.

With time I pray you will heal and become stronger day by day.
Good luck with your next cycle and 
If you need to talk, feel free to pm me.

*Ctv* - How are you Hun? Hope your slowly getting better?
Enjoy the wedding tomorrow. 
[email protected] DIY pedicure, I'm sure it turned out okay...haha

*Beandreaming*- glad you liked my post yesterday, those words were from the heart.
How are you getting on during 2ww?

*Trumpet* - how are you Hun? Been thinking of you today and hope work is going okay for you.
Well done on your well deserved raise last week 
Any plans for the weekend? Xx

Good luck to all of you who will be testing over the weekend/early next week.
Thoughts and prayers with you xx


----------



## munchbunch

Alexsmummy - that's the position I am in, I have not been lucky enough to have children, my partner has, however in his previous relationship he had a vasectomy due to circumstances and unfortunately his relationship broke down. We paid to have a reversal however he has poor motility as a result, hence our long journey as IVF'ers! Such a bummer but that's how it is!
Happy Saturday everyone     hope you all enjoy the sunshine x x x


----------



## duskyrose

Completely agree regarding the funding situation/ the post code lottery, cut off age being too low .. If only more of us had a say about policy!! Bean dreaming you sound up to the task  

Stella so sorry about your result, its so heartbreaking but glad to see you are thinking of the next step and I'm sure it will be your turn soon. Congrats on the promotion, hope you are ok   

Foxglove hang in there now two days to go! 

Ctv hope you enjoy the wedding and your take 2 pedicure looks good!! 

Welcome Hellokitty, good luck with the 2ww it's the hardest part I think! 

Jols - lol about your mum telling you not to get too excited watching the tennis, there were some tense and exhilarating moments yesterday on centre court!! 

Trumpet - hope you are doing ok and congrats on the raise will help with the tx hopefully for your BFP

Zed zed thanks for the dance I hope you are feeling ok and looking ahead to the next step closer to your BFP

Alex's.mummy how are doing today, yesterday was a tad stressful x

Munchbunch - classic example how the current policy is unfair, love the smilies - happy Saturday  

AFM DH not convinced by the very faint second line test, did another today in the hope it was a better quality test and that levels may be rising. Very faint still but I can definitely see it, but not hopeful that we will see a healthy pregnancy out of it. Feeling like we might have read too much in to it and that any congrats are premature. Oh well nothing we can do, Day 13 tomorrow and OTD. Not holding out for a strong positive just have o take it as it is I guess. Sorry for the downer, house full of guests and might be visiting latest addition to the ami,y this afternoon - hoping I will snap out of just thinking about this. 

On the plus note, looks like its going to be a scorcher - hope you enjoy the weekend! Big    to you all 

Xx


----------



## CharlieAnn

Morning *duskyrose* all my tests where faint until OTD please don't get disheartened by this. Even the OTD line wasn't the darkest line I've ever seen. It was wrong what was said about faint lines yesterday and it has caused unnecessary worry to a few. Good luck with you official test tomorrow!!

*Alexsmummy* how are you today? Any more POAS?

*Stella* so sorry to here you had a bfn, your in my thoughts. Well done on the promotion! 

I hope every one is well and managing ok in the 2ww.


----------



## munchbunch

Awww duskyrose, I hate all of this not knowing for sure. A line is alone, faint or no......but I guess we question ourselves and think our minds are playing tricks on us. I have for everything crossed for you for tomorrow. Hopefully you will find the strength to get through today Hun  . I had slight brown discharge, AF pains and headache yesterday so just waiting now, seems to be following the same course as pervious cycles. I also realised I got confused with my dates and my OTD is 9th not the 10th!!! One day less to wait!!! X x


----------



## duskyrose

Thanks ladies, I have decided to try and make the most of the weekend and put things into perspective. chances of 1st time lucky were always slim and we have a good blastie frozen so FeT would be the next attempt. So many of you have had complicated and challenging journeys that it gives me hope that while it may not be this time we can hopefully learn from it and try again. 

Freddie, good strong line is great and hopefully the spotting will subside and wishing you a problem free and healthy pregnancy.  

Munchbunch & Charlieann - thank you,  I'm normally the kind of person that likes certainty so faint lines are testing me in more ways than one!  

Right going to pack a picnic and head to the Peak District for some sun and a little paddle in the water 

Have a great day everyone. 
Xx


----------



## Trumpet

Hi All,

Dusky rose - hoping it stays positive for you... a line is a line so don't be disheartened.

Munch bunch - very unfair about your funding.  It is so random, as I said I would only have been entitled to one go but there was a 2 year waiting list and 38 was the cut off age.  If I had waited the two years i wouldnt have been eligible anymore due to my age.  They did find funding after 18 months but then i was told as I was on my 3rd go I was no longer elegible.  I am lucky that we had the means to pay but some people don't and then I think its just so unfair.  Even if they means tested so those who really can't afford it had the chance it would be a fairer system.  Anyway with the constraints on the NHS I can't see it changing anytime soon but I am sure they could make it fairer without costing the earth!

Good luck to everyone waiting and enjoy the sunshine.  I am going to try and stay off the threads for a little while to try and clear my mind before I start again in August!

Take care Ladies and stay positive! 

Trumpet xxx


----------



## Tink78

Hi there everyone. 

I too am on my 2ww. I had ET yesterday. 
Out if 12 eggs collected on EC we had 10 mature and 8 fertilised. Well yesterday was day 3 and we had 2 embies put back in. OTD is 18/07/2013.
I never understand the grading but we had a 5 almost 6 cell and a 9 cell embies put back. This is our 2nd time at having Icsi. This cycle we paid for.
Last time round end of 2009 we had a day 5 transfer and was very lucky to fall pregnant, had 2 sacs and feral poles but just one Heartbeat who is now a healthy almost 3year old Boy.
Hope that gives you all some hope as during that 2ww I had all the twinges u can imagine and towards the end was convinced AF was coming.
I'm more nervous this time round for some reason but keeping my hopes up and trying to do all I can to help things along.
Am using my mobile now as laptop broke so please excuse me if I miss anyones questions in any future posts from me.
Just wanted to say hi and GOOD LUCK & LOTS OF BABY DUST to everyone. 

Wendy.  X x


----------



## duskyrose

Thanks trumpet, and good luck for August   

Wendy / Tink -  hi and good luck with your 2ww, it's worked for you before so hopefully this cycle will too x

How hot is today in the uk? Positively melting - got plenty of vitamin D  

D day tomorrow although day 14 is Monday so may test both days?! Have had a big chat with DH and will look to do FET September if this isn't our time, so feeling like there is a plan b. of course hoping like mad that we don't have too.


----------



## mitchy14

Hi all! 

I am currently on day 3 after my ET and was just wondering what kind of symptoms people have had at this point?

My stomach feels mega sore, more like strong period pains. I appreciate that I am going to be sore after all the poking and prodding but am just hoping this isn't a negative sign! 

Any hints/tips/suggestions would be really helpful!

Xx


----------



## sohocat

Hi Everyone,
May I join you? I just did fet on July 1st and am due for OTD on July 13th. I didn't want to join you until the transfer was done and have lurked a tiny bit. For some reason, I am so much more nervous this time around! I hate it. I am stressed and worried and so anxious. I know it won't help, but I can't help it. Maybe it has to do with how expensive it was this time around-plane flights and hotel were crazy, and also the time before I think I just really let go and didn't think it would work. Now I know that it does-and did-I am having trouble breathing sometimes! Oh well, (deep breath and that felt good!) Good luck everyone else for their OTD and fairy dust to everyone still cycling and waiting for test dates!


sohocat


----------



## piglet12345678

Welcome sohocat.
Good luck with everything.
Fingers crossed for you.
Xxxxx

On another note, I'm so so worried about testing again tomoz.
I really don't want to do it as I know what it will prob say.
And would rather just stop treatment now.
But must do what clinic has said.
Just feel so upset that it takes us over a year to get here and it does not work.
Still kinda blaming myself over this. 

Lots of love to everyone else..
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Becks1981

Hey ladies ... Quick question ... I'm currently taking Crinone gel and was wondering whether this stops AF arriving as I haven't come on and am now a couple of days late. I've had some sharp twinges/shooting pains other the last 2 days in my lower abdomen ... Could this be the Crinone side effects?  I'm currently 7dp5dt and feel fine ... Can anyone please help to try and put my mind at rest? Xx


----------



## piglet12345678

Hi becks 1981.
Is that a form of progesterone medicine.
If so then if everything is fine and has  worked then that's the idea of them. 
I'm on cyclogest which is a progesterone cream. 
You only need to worry if you start bleeding like a period so red blood etc.
The twinges and pain could just be from et.
If your still concerned phone your clinic and they can prob give you better advice.
Hope that helps.
Fingers crossed.
Xxxxx


----------



## Becks1981

Hi piglet ... Thanks for your reply. Yeah it is a progesterone cream ... I'm not concerned so to speak but just don't want to get my hopes up and think its something it's not ... I know what will be, will be but we all know that any cramps etc we end up analysing ... So just to clarify, can AF still arrive when you're taking progesterone? Xx


----------



## munchbunch

Hi becks1981, last 2 fresh cycles of IVF I had my AF arrived while I was taking progesterone. I think it can also keep it at bay, but yes it is still possible for AF to arrive while taking it x x


----------



## piglet12345678

Unfortunately becks1981 yes it af can still arrive even though your taking Progesterone cream. 
That's what's happened to me. Just try and stay relaxed hun. Fingers crossed hun. 
Will be praying for you. 
Xxxx 

Becks1981.
It can also keep it at bay. That's the whole idea of them. Just for what ever reason it does not always work. 
But just don't lift anything heavy. Drink plenty of water.And don't have really hot baths.
Once again good luck. 
Xxxx


----------



## Becks1981

Thanks everyone for your replies xx   xx


----------



## mrsmurphy

Hiya mitchy xx

Dont worry too much on symptoms just yet because everybody different x could be s pain from all the poking snd prodding like you said xx

I had really achy boobs, but that was down to the cyclogest pessaries  

I had stomach cramps but they were usually just on one side, guessing they were implantation pains as my BFp is now 3 months old xx oh and i also cried a lot....and i mean loadssss lol guessing it was hormones maybe not sure but i cried worse than what i do with peeling an onion  xx

Try keep positive, everybodys bodys work differently xx  good luck and i hope you get your BFP too  xx


----------



## Foxglove13

Hi Becks1981

I'm at Bourn Hall too and just a few days ahead of you (OTD on 8th). I'm on crinone too and have also had twinges, stomach pain & bloating over the last few days. The worse day was 9dp5dt - it hasn't gone but isn't as bad now. Hoping it's a good sign!

Good luck x


----------



## duskyrose

Good luck for tomorrow Piglet, I know how hard it must be testing again. Thinking of you


----------



## piglet12345678

Thank you duskyrose.
Its so horrible. 
Finding out  your not and starting to come to terms with it.
Then they tell you to test again.
Good luck with yours hun. 
Xxx


----------



## Anon555

Morning ladies

It's nearly 5.30 am (4.0 if you're in the UK) and I can't sleep.  My hay fever is playing up which is keeping me awake, which means I'm obsessing about lack of symptoms so  I've come on here to moan and off load.  Hope that's OK - don't want to bring people down.

Stuff from the clinic said test 10 days after transfer - that would be Monday - all prepared.  Got the paperwork from the lab and it says 12 days after transfer.  That's two more days of waiting to confirm what I already know!!!!!

Apparently my two frosties were good quality - grade 1 / 8 cells and grade 2 / 9 cells.
But the quality of the embryos appears to be irrelevant.  I know that you don't always get symptoms, but there are certain things that are a given if things have been successful. Being very tired is one of them.  I seem even less tired than when I'm not taking any medication.  Have been awake for the past 2-3 hours and haven't slept through for days.

On top of all this IVF stress and 2ww hell, the pollen count has gone through the roof.  It happens every time the sun shines (am not complaining about the weathers just some of the stuff that's associated with it).  IVF and ttc of course means no drugs which is a nightmare.  Instead of taking stuff that I know works, I use a lloyds pharmacy light therapy thingy (next to useless) and this new Prevalin nasal spray.  It'd some sort of clay that is supposed to stop the pollen from coming into contact but that doesn't seem to be working.

Poor hubby hasn't told me to be quiet, but every time I blow my nose I know it disturbs him.

Had a good cry on the way home from work on Friday.  Now I'm just really angry and the unfairness of it all.  I'm so lucky to be able to have all these goes at IVF, but its not much use when I'm obviously broken.  Amazing quality embryos and I still can't get pregnant.  I mean I know I can - I've miscarried a few times and carried one baby to full term with no issues (after IVF) but something isn't working.

Sorry for the very negative post - just needed to get some stuff off my chest.

So many posts its difficult to keep up.
But good luck today Piglet!!!

Xxx


----------



## piglet12345678

Devastated is all I can say right now.   

Good luck to everyone else.
Xxxx


----------



## munchbunch

My thoughts are with you piglet   x x x 

Feel free to rant anon, hope you feel a bit brighter today. Yes it does seem very unfair that we have good quality embryos and still they don't wanna stick, its a roller coaster isn't it, none of it makes sense or seems fair. Sending you lots of   x


----------



## Beandreaming

Sending you   piglet x x


----------



## Becks1981

to you piglet xx


----------



## Cranky Angie

So sorry piglet  
Don't fret anon .... It just sounds like u not sleeping cos u r anxious to me, i couldn't sleep at all following ET, I think it was 4am when I finally dropped off and I was in pieces because I'd had a cup of tea in the evening and later regretted it because of the caffeine. And hay fever is the worst thing I have it too and it makes you feel absolutely lousy. In fact the last few years I haven't even bothered cycling around this time purely because of hay fever but this time I just decided to go for it. Hope u feel better today.
AFM just trying to get through the next few days the odd bit of queasiness tiredness tenderness .... But so difficult to know when u r reading something into the tiniest twinge or feeling  
Hi to all. 
Ange xxx


----------



## lisaxx

Hi ladies im now on day 5 after a 5dt . The tummy pains have stopped and the bloating has gone . Is this a good or bad sign . Im worryed that i carnt feel anything that nothings happening .xx


----------



## lisaxx

Sorry me agaib . Are you able to take hayfever tablets on the 2ww .


----------



## Daisy Princess

Morning all

We had a bfn confirmed this morning, we're both gutted and devastated. 

Sorry piglet, it's the worst feeling ever.

Love Daisy


----------



## duskyrose

So sorry Piglet - thinking of you  

Did the test and BFN this time round. Feeling empty in more ways than one right now, and felt terrible ringing DM to let her know. No doubt will have to carry on with pessaries for a couple more days and test again but I think being this far in 13dp5dt the result is unlikely to change. 

Daisy so sorry honey - heartbreaking.  

Good luck to the rest of you ladies in waiting and for those who it hasn't worked out hopefully next time will be the one that does. 

Thanks for all your supportive , entertaining and informative posts. I wouldn't have been able to get through this without FF. 

Take care 

Dusky
XX


----------



## piglet12345678

Thanks daisy.

It is horrible.Hugs to you to, Hope you get another chance.
We do but gonna take time to get our heads together first.

Xxx 

So sorry duskyrose.
Huge hugs.
Xxxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Sorry daisy princess, dusky rose and piglet for your results xx no words can take away the sadness right now but hoping that you all feel up to trying again in your own time.

Lisa /anon I'm 6dp5dt and I also feel no symptoms at all. I'm more energetic and if anything getting fewer tummy pains than on a standard cycle. I'm also not optimistic and am hoping that the lack of symptoms means nothing at all. I remember I didn't know I was pregnant with dd until weeks after af was due ( those were the days when I didn't even track af from 1 month to the next and couldn't book smear appointments in advance as I didn't know when I'd be mid cycle, ha ha seems unbelievable now!) I'm hoping this is a similar scenario. I suppose in a few days I'll have a clearer idea... Just off to download my bbt from this morning so I can see if my temperature has gone back up again it was dipping yesterday, which is not what I wanted to see. Sorry Lisa - don't know about hay fever tablets.


----------



## Daisy Princess

Duskyrose - I'm so sorry


----------



## Beandreaming

Daisy and Dusky Rose  

Come on ladies, we need some good news on this thread again!  

5 more days until OTD, I didn't even get there last time so expecting AF to arrive on Weds.  Just praying she stays away!  

Xx


----------



## Marie79

Piglet, daisy & dusky I'm so sorry ladies and sadly I know exactly how you're feeling this morning.  Was spotting since Thursday but yesterday morning full AF started   did a FR test today just to confirm and yes BFN! 

It's so damn frustrating and disappointing but all I can say is get back up and try try again. Hopefully if the clinic have space will cycle with ICSI again in August. Bless poor DH he's been so supportive and working his butt off as like many of you we have had to pay for every cycle, just because we had not been TTC for 3 years yet...trouble is as many of you know if problem is low amh time is definitely  not on our side and can't wait that long! Ironic huh!!

My thoughts are with you ladies, never give up!! May meet again on future cycles  

Good luck munchbunch, thank you for keeping me positive, everything crossed for Tuesday    

Thank you everyone for all your advice, support, understanding and friendship. I wish everyone else lots of love and luck for your BFPs. xXx


----------



## piglet12345678

So sorry Marie79. Keep strong hun.
We can all get through this.  

Prayers and love to everyone. 

Xxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Marie - sorry to hear your news. I don't think this is my time either as my temperatures have dropped for the last 2 nights as I would expect just before my af.. it's just an ongoing waiting game I suppose.


----------



## Tink78

Piglet, Daisy, Duskyrose and Marie. So sorry to hear of ur results. Virtual hugs coming ur way   x x

Those ladies who say they have no symptoms, I remember 1st time round I had symptoms for a few days then nothing then a few days later kept getting cramping pains and twinges like I would normally get just before my AF would arrive but it never did and we got a BFP. To be honest I noticed as soon as I started using the cyclogest pessarys on the evening of EC that I got cramping and twinges so not sure if the twinges are from ET, the pessarys or something happening down there. 

AFM - only early days yet as 2dp3dt but doing all I can to try n help things along. 

Fingers xd for some lovely BFP's over the next few days for those of u dud to test.  

Wendy x x


----------



## Marie79

Thank you piglet. Hope you're ok. It will happen for us hun xx 

Thank you tink and Cornish for you kind words, Cornish don't give up hope yet. Good luck  

xx


----------



## piglet12345678

Hello Marie79.

I'm ok thank you. How are you holding up, I'm sure it will.
The nice weather we have is helping me to stay positive. 

Xxx


----------



## munchbunch

Marie, I'm so sorry Hun........sending you lots of     , take time to be upset and frustrated, life is **** at times and so bloody cruel . I wish you all the best for your next cycle, that's the spirit girl...get back up and try again. Lots of love x x x x x
Duskyrose and daisy sending you both lots of     x x x x


----------



## Marie79

Thanks munchbunch, you're right life does have a way of being cruel and throwing you a crap hand, but i guess its how you deal with it that counts! I'm back on my protein shakes, royal jelly and any other vitamins that are rhumoured to help in prep for 'operation quality eggs'    hope you're doing ok, not long to go for you now   

Piglet I'm doing ok thanks hun, going to sit in the garden with a pimms and think positive for my next cycle and also going to give it a good go at trying naturally this month...you just never know...! 

xxx


----------



## Anon555

Sorry Marie & Piglet.
Life is not fair and its frustrating that we can't do anything about it.
Bugs hugs to you both
Xxxxx


----------



## piglet12345678

Thank you Annon555.

It does. But we are all strong and can do this. 
Sending massive hugs.
Keep positive.

Xxxxx


----------



## sohocat

Hi,
Thank you piglet for your words and I am so terribly sorry! Many, many   to you from me! Life isn't fair sometimes, and you are right-we can do this!
I'm sorry Trumpet,Marie, Daisy,Duskyrose-I wish I could say something to make you feel better. I just don't know what to say. Hugs to you all   (I have been going back and reading posts as I just came on this site for the 2ww. I know I haven't really posted before but have been lurking a tiny bit. I waited until my fet transfer on July1st to come on here. I feel like I need the extra support of this board.) 
Cornishtwinkle:what does temperature have to do with it? Is it good if you are running hot? I had my FET transfer on July 1st and have been feeling very hot ever since-and very tired but I put if off to the preogesterone. I also felt dizzy. My otd is July 13th. I am feeling rather anxious about it all. I too am counting every twinge. I feel like I am going cucku   .
sohocat


----------



## munchbunch

Evening ladies, just checking in and hoping everyone is mangling to stay slightly sane ! Sohocat, this 2ww wait makes us all go doooolally!!! It's a nightmare  
My period pains are becoming worse and have occasional spotting, roll on Tuesday when I can find out for sure and put us out of our misery x


----------



## piglet12345678

Thank you sohocat.

Hope yours goes ok.
Fingers Crossed so much for you. 
Just try and stay relaxed hun. 
Hard I know.
Xxx


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone,

Thought I'd join you all this month. I usually read all the 2ww's and see how you're all getting on.
I'm on my 2ww as of today. I'm on round 3 of clomid. OTD will be 22nd July.
Can I be added to the front page please.
Look forward to chatting with you all 

Carly x


----------



## Trumpet

Hi All,

Hope you are all bearing up ok!

Piglet, Daisy, Duskyrose and Marie - truly gutted for you all.  . Sending big hugs.  It's truly horrible and the next few days will be tough.  I have to admit Marie - your positivity astounds me.  I have to be honest I have found it harder to pick myself up after this latest failure and I have been feeling quite sorry for myself.  I have developed a view that all my eggs are crap and we are never going to collect any decent ones.  However, reading how positive you are has made me feel quite ashamed and given me a kick up the backside to pull myself together.  I think I will go and buy some royal jelly and some co enzyme Q10 tomorrow!

Soho cat - thanks for your post and welcome to the board.  I monitor my temperature every cycle as my temperature rises after ovulation or egg collection and drops the day before AF turns up.  One warning though - it is progesterone which makes your basal body temperature rise so when you are on progesterone supplements like Cyclogest it can artificially keep it raised.  It stays raised if you are pregnant.  In this last cycle my temperature didn't drop until I stopped taking the Cyclogest.

Good luck to those still waiting and I really hope we get some more positives through.  It started off well but there has definitely been a run of bad luck the last few days.

Take care,

Trumpet xxx


----------



## Trumpet

Ps Marie - I meant to say thanks for making me want to snap out of my misery


----------



## Marie79

Trumpet I'm so pleased you feel more positive now.      For me it's the only way I can cope and it's definitely been a bit easier this time round with all the lovely support from you guys. Royal jelly I swear works as I've had progressively more and more eggs collected since I've been using it! So what is co enzyme q10? I'll try anything else 

XxX


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Sohocat - I'm on a natural FET so no progesterone supplements. So I know that with BBT my temps drop just before af. If your temps remain high for 16 dpo you are most likely pregnant. My drop in temperature, whilst a bit early for af, suggests either a late implantation dip (unlikely at 10 and 11dpo) or preparations for af. I'm really hoping its just a blip and temps go up tomorrow. I've had sensitive smell and some headaches so hoping that 6dp5dt is just too early to detect anything!


----------



## Marie79

Thank you sohocat and anon for thinking of me. I wish you both lots of luck for your OTD  

xXx


----------



## duskyrose

Hi all

Just a quick one to say HPT s are half price at tesco, so clear blue, digital test a d first response etc all 4.50 to 7.00

Have just stocked up for next time  . Got look ahead right plus got test again this week so made the most of a bargain


Hope you all ok and symptoms not driving you crazy

X


----------



## Tink78

Morning all. 

Munchbunch - how's the spotting today?
I had a slight spoofing on my 1st icsi which was a brownish colour, thought it was all over then but a few days to a week later had my BFP. 😊

Sohocat - I think we all drive ourselves crazy looking for signs and reading into every little twinge/cramp  or lack of symptoms. I did it with my 1st icsi and sm starting to do it again now. 

Hi Carly82

Beandreaming - fingers xd for u for Wednesday. Positive thinking is the way forward. 

Cornishtwinkle - I am 3dp3dt and no symptoms really either! 

AFM - had the call from Guys this am to say the remaining 6 embies were no gd for freezing as a few never made it, some too slow in progress and the best one left had gone to blast but that had hot there too quick they said so wouldn't be a gd one to put back. After hearing everyone talking of grades for their embies I asked the embrioligist what mine were that I had put back as all I was told on the day was I had a 5/6 cell and a 9 cell. She said at Guys hospital they grade then 1-4 and 4 being the best quality. She said both of ours were a grade 3 so really good. Just gotta wait and see now on 18th. Keeping as positive as I can about it though. 

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days. Lots of baby dust to all. 

Wendy x x

Duskyrose - Thanks for the heads up on  HPT offer. Well done with the sticking up and positive thinking 😊


----------



## duskyrose

Thanks Tink. you wont believe it but I've just learnt on the July cycle thread that boots have an offer too! 2 for 1 on FRER tests.


----------



## Sammilb

Hi girls how early can you test after ET? 


Sam x


----------



## barnet girl

Hello all.

Can I join please. I have just had a medicated FET, egg transfer on 1st July. Otd is 17 July but due to hopefully needing a new prescription I will have to test on the 15th.

So sorry to read there have been some bfns recently.

Thanks for the tip on the pregnancy tests, I will try and leave it as late as possible to buy or there is no chance I will wait until near OTD. 

No real symptoms yet, just a few stomach cramps and sore boobs, but that could be the drugs. Is anyone else having to inject prontogest, I'm really struggling with it as it really hurts.


----------



## mrsmurphy

Hello sammi 

It depends on the person i suppose x i tested evetyday before OTD and they were all negative until OTD i got my BFP x

Depends too on what transfer you had a 2 day,3 day or 5 day x 

You could always test early if you really cant wait, but be prepared you could be disappointed when really you could potentially have a BFP  if you understand what i mean xx

When is your test day?  i hope u get the result you deserve  xx


----------



## hiltra

Hi
We had a day 3 and a day 5 embryo put back.
We tested 9 days after the 3 day embie was put back.... it was positive but we are having twins so the HCG level was high.

What day are you on now?
xx


----------



## Tink78

Duskyrose - can't believe stores are all doing offers on Hpt's. good for us all though.

Barnet girl - welcome to the 2ww. I'm 1 day behind u for OTD although I had transfer on 5th July. Poor u having to inject, it's bad enough having to inject before EC with the down regular then the stimms. Having to take cyclogest pessarys myself twice a day! Maybe it depends in the hospitals as to what they give u to use.


----------



## Workymum

Here's an interesting thread which may help you decide :

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

/links


----------



## Sammilb

Hi girls thanks for your replies my test date is on the 17 th


----------



## piglet12345678

Welcome barnet girl.

Good luck lovely.

I managed to get three clear blue for 11 pounds instead of 8 pound each.

Xxxxx


----------



## sohocat

Hi,
Piglet:good for you. You go girl! 
Barnet girl: welcome. We did our FET on the same day-July 1st. But I test July 13th-I don't know why. Maybe because I put in 6 day blasts? I think that might be the reason. Good luck for all of us testing and going through the procedures!


----------



## munchbunch

Hello to new ladies, welcome aboard, sorry I forget everyone's names when I start typing! 
Tink, how are you doing? Very slight spotting, maybe couple times a day, nothing too much. Testing tomorrow so will have to wait and see. Gut feeling is that AF is imminent, tomorrow can't come soon enough!!  
Ideal about the HPT ladies, grab a bargain where you can   x x


----------



## duskyrose

Quick update from me, did digital HPT test this morning as well as standard clear blue and both were positive. As the line is still a bit  faint agreed with clinic I would test again to be sure( they don't do bloodtest) . I wasnt going update today until after I had re-re-tested.. But I have a tiny bit of spotting in the last half hour and I'm feeling stressed... Not sure if its AF starting or just settling late after all the prodding and poking down there. 

Sorry worried and apprehensive after thinking things had been settled - but not a lot I can do but wait to test again and see if the spotting amounts to anything or not.. 

Munchbunch - hope the spotting is unrelated and stops.. Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Marie79

Hello all the lovely new ladies on here. So much luck to you all x

Dusky I have absolutely everything crossed for you and that your spotting amounts to nothing. It's so blooming scary and confusing isn't it!?! I'm sure all will be fine xx

Munchbunch how are you holding up Hun? I will be thinking of you in the morning     for your BFP xxx

Cornish, tink and anon and sohocat hope you guys are ok, not long now xxx

Hope you're ok piglet   xx


----------



## Tink78

Hi all. 

Munchbunch - all is ok here thanks. Not really any symptoms today other than a watery feeling in my mouth most if the day and shat feels like the odd bit of popping which I assume is gasses. Really praying for a BFP for u 2morrow. 

Duskyrose - really hope ur spotting is just that and ur faint line of a BFP shows on retest day as a dark Line. Fingers xd for u. 

Marie79 - seems like a lifetime away as OTD is not till 18th for me. Hdld back from HPT last time so hoping I can do the same this cycle. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok too x x


----------



## barnet girl

*Hello*

Thank you for the welcome

Soho - it's the clinics policy to test 16 days after transfer, I had one 5 day blast put back.

Tink - Because I had a FET I will have to inject progesterone upto 12 weeks ( if I get a BFP.)

Munch bunch - fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Dusky - Hope you get another positive tomorrow, its the waiting I hate.

Good vibes to everyone else.


----------



## lisaxx

Hi ladies this 2ww is really dragging next tue seems a life time away . How have tou all kept sane . ?m?


----------



## pollita

Hello all

Sorry to hear about those with BFN, truly hope you all have better luck next month!

Great news for those with BFPs!

AFM, OTD is Sunday (I think, 2 weeks from ovulation) but AF is due Friday. I've been sneakily testing since Saturday (naughty, I know, I wanted to give myself time to get used to the negatives) but I see the faintest line, getting a little stronger by the day. Definitely not calling it BFP until I know for sure, so scared it will be an evap line or something!

I'm 9dpo now so it's still too early to tell I guess. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## munchbunch

Thanks everyone for the well wishes   
It feels like the longest 2 weeks ever doesn't it Lisa, I read a lot, watched some films, sunbathed, went back to work after the first week which was a great distraction, good luck   

Night night, I am absolutely pooped! Speak to you all tomorrow   x x


----------



## HoppingBunny

Hello all, decided to post after lurking a while. I'm going crazy here, but before I go, I may drive the boyf crazy first. 

I had one embryo tranferred last Thursday (4th July). I'm 39, but responded really well to the drugs - 20 eggs collected, 13 good, 11 fertilised (ICSI) of which 5 were good enough. We froze 4 and transferred the best one, which was already hatching. All fine that first day, but since then have had cramps ranging from very faint to fairly strong, plus brown discharge most days. Quite a lot today. 

My clinic doesn't want me to POAS until 18th July, which seems a thousand years away. I had my first day back at work today, and it's all a bit stressful and I'm worrying that this led to the extra cramps and discharge today. 

Only things I'm holding to are 1) the embryo was hatching which sounds good, 2) cramps seem to be very normal, 3) brown spotting doesn't seem to be too bad. 

We've been trying naturally for 2 years this month, and I'm just desperate for this to work. Reading all the other posters, I do hope so much for those yet to hear, and for those with bad news, you have my sympathy. And as for those with good news - congratulations!


----------



## Foxglove13

OTD today and I'm excited to report that it's positive. Very excited (and also very nervous). Have to test again in a week so will be unable to think about anything else until then! 

Duskyrose I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## piglet12345678

Hello Marie 79.
I'm feeling fab thank you.
Feeling really strong.
I met up with a fab friend today who basically sat and listened to me.
And made me realise its not over and it will happen.
That I should also fight for them to put my remaining two back next time round
As its my right to do that as it did not work this time.
So feeling very positive.
Dh has been amazing to.
He has had a accident today though and spent 3 hours in a+e. 
Hope your ok and Everyone else is ok.
Huge hugs to everyone.
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Cranky Angie

Congratulations Foxglove that is super news!  
Ange x


----------



## Marie79

Congrats foxglove!!

Piglet great to hear your feeling strong and positive about your next cycle  a bit of PMA goes a long way! Good for you hun, we'll get there I know it     xx


----------



## Marie79

Oops piglet I forgot to say sorry to hear your poor DH had an accident, nothing serious I hope!?!? Xx


----------



## piglet12345678

Marie 79.
Thank you.
We will get there.
Dh is in sling until Wednesday.
Then we have to see if he needs a cast.
Chipped his bone in his elbow.
Thank fully im first aid trained. 
So knew he had not broken his arm. 
Which is what he thought 
Huge congrats foxclove. 
Xxxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Great news, foxglove. Hoping we can all follow in your footsteps! x


----------



## Cranky Angie

Quick question. Anyone taken paracetomol in 2ww woken up with a headache .... Can manage it for now but just wondering if it gets any worse, I have to teach all day today  
Ange x


----------



## Floodster21

Angle, I had to take some yesterday as had terrible tooth ache. I only take it if it gets really bad


----------



## Sammilb

Did test 4 days after transfer and got a negative


----------



## munchbunch

It's a   for me this morning!!!! Still not convinced!!! Feel quite sick but think this is the shock, major headache and still spotting. This is a crazy feeling!!!!


----------



## duskyrose

Hi Angie- was told by nurse I could only take paracetamol if in any pain. Hope your headache does a vanishing act.

Big congratulations Foxglove- great news!!  

Munchbunch - fantastic !!! Massive congratulations honey  

Piglet - great to hear you are feeling strong and your friend has been there to support you. and hope your DH is ok after his accident. 

I've been having some brown spotting and twinges and  thought AF is on way - as this is how af starts. so tested again this morning still positive using digital test and still a faint line on the clear blue one. I'm doing two at a time! The line is a bit more stronger than Friday / Saturday but no different from yesterday .. Ah would have felt so much better if it had looked stronger - I could see the digital one flickering on 3 weeks but it settled on 1-2. Will ring clinic today and see if they want me to do one tomorrow or not. I am trying to hold on .. And praying the line is getting stronger for next time!   

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Cranky Angie

Fantastic news munch bunch    !!!
You are going to have a great day!! The sun is shining!!  

Sammib ..... Seems a bit early to test?

Thanks floodstermi, dusky  I will hold off if I can. 
Dusky .... Reading between the lines - ha Didnt even plan that pun - Sounds like good news to me  
Ange xxx


----------



## munchbunch

Duskyrose, that's all positive news Hun! Fingers crossed for you, it's awful having this damn spotting isn't it as makes us doubt the test. Big congrats Hun x x x x 
Congratulations foxglove   to you both x x x x x x

Can't believe it!!!!!!!! 
Thanks Ange, loving your smilies


----------



## Tink78

Morning all.

Foxclove - huge congrats on you're BFP. 😀

Crazy Angie - never had paracetamol in 2ww but did a couple if weeks later as was told they were ok by dr, but do understand you're worry. 

Munchbunch - huge congrats on ur BFP 😀

Duskyrose - you will be fine Hun if its the brown spotting and u have a BFP. 😊

AFM - after saying not many symptoms on here yesterday I had a few twinges with the popping and when in bed last night I had a real dull ache across my belly like I usually get with AF. Not looking into that though as have heard of people getting BFN's with that and I had a BFP before with AF type pains so guess u get the either way. Well no symptoms this am other than this overly watery feeling in my mouth like yesterday. Today I'm 4dp3dt. 

Good morning to everyone else and fingers xd for done good news today of some BFP's.

X x


----------



## lisaxx

Hi im on day 7 after 5dt . And no signs yet or no spotting . Dnt no if this is good or not still . I have had the odd twinge here and there but withing like ladies on told me on here . Next tuesday needs to hurry up . Im not sure its working or not . ''Think positive lisa ''


----------



## barnet girl

Morning

Munch - brilliant news    

Foxglove - brilliant news    

Dusky - all looks good, good job those pregnancy tests are on special   

Sammi - as hard as it is I always wait at least 10 days as it can take that long to build up in your system. I doubt most people would get a result on 4 days, so there is still a chance.

Piglet - hope DH better soon.

Still really struggling with prontogest my **** looks like a pin cushion.

Hope everyone can keep busy today, I've got an Internet shop soon and have ordered a few treats so that should keep me busy today. Oh and started a new book.


----------



## Floodster21

Lisa

I am on day 7 after transfer to and no symptoms for me either so don't worry. Hoping things will kick in over next few days


----------



## lisaxx

*floodster*
That ok then i thought it was only me .have you got to test on tuesday too ! How is the cycle going for you in general 
Xx


----------



## Marie79

Munchbunch so so pleased for you my love!!     xxx

Gotta run but hope everyone else is ok. Have a nice day xx


----------



## Anon555

Test day today.  Was going to wait until tomorrow but am sick of losing sleep, so thought what the hell.  Blood test only, no POAS so now it's the agonising wait for the phone call to confirm what I already know .

Trying (and failing spectacularly) to get any work done.


----------



## Beandreaming

Huge Congratulations Foxglove and Munchbunch!

Day 13 of the 2WW for me, 3 days until OTD.

Feel NOTHING!  Witch would usually show up tomorrow so hoping she stays away! 

I have one test.  Hope I can keep it in the wrapper until Friday but it is SO hard! 

Xx


----------



## binkyboo

Hi  all, can I join you please? I am now after 3 icsi cycles in my first ever 2ww. Tx1=1 egg 0 fertilisation , tx 2= 5 eggs, 1 fertilised , didn't make it to transfer, tx3 2eggs, 1 fertilised, and had a 2day 4 cell embryo put in last Friday 5/7/2013, they also did assisted hatching with it, does amytine have experience of this? I think that makes me 4dp2dt! I am on 400 mg cyclogest twice a day and 2mg prygnova twice a day. I have had a few days off work but prob go back Thursday. My OTD is 20th July. I hadn't even thought of af arriving before then so I really I hope I reach testing day. I dont really know what stages I should be at so just trying to take it day by day. I will try and post but I must say I am not the best at keeping track with personals!! Thanks xx


----------



## Beandreaming

Good luck Binky!  Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## TheresaB

Hi

1st icsi, I had ET 27th June OTD 11th July, however period started today 

Have 5 embies on ice so just wait to do FET. Will speak to clinic Thursday and see when I can start again. 
X


----------



## duskyrose

Anon - it's agonising waiting for the call.. Good luck and fingers crossed for you   

Beandreaming - hang in there it's almost time you are doing really well   

Theresa - so sorry to hear that, I would give the clinic a call today. Are you sure it is AF?  

Binky - hi and good luck with the 2ww, it's different for a lot of people in terms of what you feel or not feel. The one thing we all go though is the insanely long wait of wondering if ît has worked or not, days of lots of of positivity and days when things can get too much and you just want to know. Hope your 2ww goe smoothly  

Barnetgirl - yes good job tests are on offer DH text me today to ask which ones I have been using!! Your poor behind, the things we have to do as part of our tx! Internet shopping is great hope you are enjoying your book, I've started one this week to help keep me distracted too. 

Lisa - try not to worry about not experiencing any symptoms, lots of people don't and get BFP. Keep strong and you are half way through your 2ww now! 

Tink - when is your OTD? I didn't have any symptoms some days nd then others lots of dull cramps and twinges. Just got hold out until the OTD, well as close to it before testing  

CrankieAngie - love the pun, these flipping faint lines are giving me kittens! But trying to stay positive, and will probably continue to test all being well. Something  tesco must be loving, I'm clearing them out on tests! 

Sammi - hi and yes think you are testing way too early , give it a week and time to start showing. It's hard all this waiting, I'm terrible at it. 

Hello to everyone else and I'm waiting for a couple days before I test again - although depends on what happens with my spotting. 

Have a nice day ladies xx


----------



## piglet12345678

Hi everyone.
Thanks for well wishes for Dh,Been kept amused at work today.
A waterpipe has burst and I now have barely any water in the shop People just keep buying loads We have no water here at all. Oops.
Good for sales and keeping me busy.  
Lots of love to Everyone. 
Xxxxx


----------



## jols

Teresa - just keep up with pessaries, I though AF had arrived last tuesday, was devastated, but kept up with everything and got BFP on Friday (OTD).  My clinic told me to keep positive and wait, my bleeding actually stopped on OTD.  Good luck


----------



## Beandreaming

Sorry TheresaB.  Hope you can get started again ASAP.  

Duskyrose, I haven't read the whole thread but have you had a BFP?  Are you spotting?  Oh GOD, everything crossed for you  

Congrats Jols, amazing news, and will persevere with the pessaries!  Although I can generally tell when AF has arrived as she doesn't arrive slowly and gently! 

Everyone else, hope you are all holding up through this 2WW.

I MUST get on and do some work!  

Xx


----------



## Rachel17

Hi,

I did a really silly thing this morning and did a HPT, It was a BFN  
My OTD is on Thursday 11/07 still no signs of AF so I'm   that the HPT result will change by OTD has this ever happened to anyone?? I had a 2 day transfer back on the 27th June with 2 x 4 cell embies      xxx


----------



## Tinky27

Hi Rachael,

You really should resist testing early, believe me it only results in disappointment and in my case unnecessary. I starting testing from 9dpo, but didn't get a very faint positive till 12dpo! You need to remember everyone is different. I really thought this was another negative cycle because I didn't have any symptoms, but believe me I do now! My 7 week scan is on Friday eeek!! I'm so excited, but also extremely apprehensive.   everything is ok.

Try and resist testing now until your OTD. 

   for you sweetie x x x x


----------



## Tink78

Welcome to all new ladies. 

Quick one here as got boiler man coming to change my boiler. Lol

Duskyrose - my OTD is Thursday 18/07 and like u. I had the on n off symptoms with my 1st icsi which resulted in my now almost 3 year old boy. I went a day with nothing a day with something. It could never make up its mind. Lol

Rachel17 - keeping fingers xd for you for a change on you're OTD

Piglet - glad ur keeping busy. My Dh works fixing all those broken water maines aswell as putting in new ones. He's off today though. Lol

Everyone enjoy ur day. X x


----------



## Rachel17

Hi,

Tinky27 - Thank you for your response, I have no idea why I done it   I wont be testing again now until Thursday  
Congratulations to you for your BFP - Extra extra good luck for your scan on Friday..

Tink78 - Thank you very much..

Extra good luck to everyone testing soon   for you all xxx


----------



## hg34

Hi Ladies,

Munch and foxglove...fantastic news...congrats

TheresaB - Take time out to heal....its gutting....but try to stay positive for the future honey...hugs

Piglet - hope DH better soon

Ladies who are testing early....try to remember that OTD is there for a reason....with my successful BFP I was early testing and had a BFN at 9dp5dt but a BFP 13dp5dt....try to sit tight....its hard not to I know...and I'm sure I'll cave and test a few days before the 18th....with my BFP I had hot flashes, headaches, sore (.)(.), cramps and fatigue....so far with this 2ww at 5dp5dt I am just shattered and my (.)(.) are noticeably plumper...but I'm guessing its just the work of those darn pessaries! 

Time will tell I guess....good luck to those testing tomorrow

xx


Best of luck to you all....


----------



## Tinky27

Just wanted to say to all you ladies on your 2ww - that I really do think there is some truth in people saying if your relaxed you stand a better chance...

This was the first month out of five treatments that we didn't actually have any expectations. We have a holiday coming up and had agreed that if this month didn't work we would take that time to relax and enjoy ourselves. 

This is the month that worked! .....well pending our 1st scan on Friday.

So for all of your stressing - please try not too!!! 

As my partner always says what will be will be.... Good Luck to You All x x x x


----------



## Anon555

Confirmed - BFFN 
So numb I didn't even cry.  Think the tears may kick in once my OH gets home from work.
I knew but it still hurts when it's confirmed.  Even to the last minute there's a sliver of hope that a miracle will happen.
Xxx


----------



## Tink78

Tink27 - congrats on You're BFP and yes I think you're correct. Trying to relax is the key. 

Anon555 - So Sorry to hear of you're BFN. Sending you virtual hugs. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok today and enjoying the weather 

Wendy x x


----------



## rocky1

Hi ladies may I join you this is my 3rd icsi, had 1 embryo transfered yesterday so im  1dp5dt, it was slightly lagging behind but was looking ok apart from that, no frosties otd 22nd which seems a bit long on a 5dt 

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## piglet12345678

Anon555 

So sorry darling. 
Sending lots of prayers n hugs.
Keep strong sweetie.
Xxxx


----------



## Marie79

So sorry Anon   it's truly and royally crap and unfair isn't it!! Thinking of you xx


----------



## duskyrose

So sorry Anon, thinking of you. Even if you think it's not worked you still hang on to hope that it may be BFP.    

Hi Rocky, nice to see you on here, good luck with the 2ww.   

Scan has been booked for early August, however spotting continuing and have both brown and had some light pink. It's worrying me now - any advice or experîence of this greatly appreciated Its making me feel this  isn't good. 

Tink78 - good luck for with the scan Friday, mine can't come quick enough.


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Sorry anon, I'm sorry to say I'm in the same boat as you. I think this is probably the end of the road for us as I can't see how we can get a bfp now. Took a frer this morning and my bbt has gone right down so expecting period tomorrow. Sending you hugs. xx


----------



## duskyrose

So sorry Cornishtwinkle -    are you sure? I'm hoping you are wrong and that you're still early to test. - still 5 days to your OTD isn't it?


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Duskyrose - I'm on a natural FET with no progesterone supplement, af due tomorrow and regular 14 day LP. My temp has dropped hugely below coverline and the FRER is 99% accurate on day before period so I am 99% sure that the BFN is correct. I will probably see another temperature drop tomorrow and then my period will start then or the day after. It's so hard to know where to go now, I have done everything to help with cycle work and the fact that it hasn't just makes me think I am too old. Good luck everyone else both those on 2ww and those waiting for their scans.x


----------



## binkyboo

Rocky, we are very simaler 3rd icsi and my OTD is the 20th July! x


----------



## piglet12345678

Try not to give up cornishtwinkle.
Have you heard of egg sharing. 
Maybe you could try that.
If you think you could cope with that idea.
I don't think it costs as much.
Chin up hun. 
Big huge huge hugs.
And lots of love. 
And prayers. Xxxxx


----------



## rocky1

Hi dusky really hope the spotting stops must be very worrying for you, i have heard of it alot with bfps xxx

Binkyboo well let this be 3rd time lucky for us both!!   good luck xx


----------



## mitchy14

I'm in my 2ww due to test a week on Thursday (18th) is it safe for me to have my hair coloured at this stage? May sound a bit of an odd question but obviously don't want to do anything that would cause any problems! Thanks. Xx


----------



## Ballboy

Can I join your thread? I'm having two frozen blasts transferred on 15th July (if they defrost ok). OTD is 25th July...


----------



## Cranky Angie

I won't have mine done (no reason except I've always been cautious about it and if I got a BFN or a mc I might just blame that). I have heard that plenty of hairdressers get pg and they have their hands in colourant all day ... But then the might not have just spent a small fortune on ivf!  
Would be interested to hear others thoughts on this one though ....
Ange x


----------



## Anon555

Hi Mitchy

I didn't get my hair done for ages when we were ttc number 2 and I just looked terrible.
I eventually got it done when I was pregnant with my DD and it was fine.
This is what I've read / been told.

Highlights are fine as the chemicals don't touch your scalp.
Full hair colour is not as it does touch your scalp.

But there are people who don't know they're pregnant and do lots of things that could do harm and everything is fine.  But again, they might be the type of person who just has to look at a guy and get pregnant.

Xx


----------



## cp1107

Hi all

We decided to test 2 days early as my husband will be away on OTD. There was a very very faint line on the test. We both agree there was something there but it was so so faint that I have no real confidence. 

Does anyone have any helpful thoughts or experiences?

Thank you!

x


----------



## munchbunch

Cornishtwinkle and anon, so sorry guys,  my thoughts are with you, sending loads of    . Hang on in there, don't give up and follow your dream x x 

Mitchy I personally wouldn't have my hair dyed, and have heard of a few others who didn't, only because I have a tendency of believing everything I read!!   x x

Welcome newbies   on the 2ww x x x

Thanks Marie     I still can't quite believe it, had to do another test this morning as was expecting to wake up and it not be the same. Hope your ok Hun x x x

Duskyrose I hope your feeling a little better this morning and the spotting is easing.....it's awful isn't as it makes you think all sorts of things, I have had brown spotting on and off since Friday, hang on in there Hun, take it easy and as hard as it is try and think positive. I have read and heard that many women spot and some full bleed during pregnancy and they do class it as a symptom of pregnancy even though we relate bleeding to AF.


----------



## duskyrose

Munchbunch - fully understand wanting to test again, it's like you want to check its still BFP ! Today is the first time I haven't tested since Thursday last week  

Mitchy - I too asked about dying my hair got some lovely greys and my hair is dark brown - nurse told me as they don't know what chemicals are being used she would air on the side of caution. I do know of people who did during pregnancy but they weren't going through IVF. 

Well the spotting went light pink and at one stage even a bit of red showed , but looks to be predominantly brown again - fingers crossed .. I was majorly panicking last night when there seemed to be some red but will hang fire on ringing the nurse until later about it. Going to be a nerve shredding 3 weeks if this carries on to scan 

Question for you ladies .. How do you know if you are getting enough progesterone ? I heard it can be upped starting to wonder if I am on enough of a dose? This week is proving very testing No pun intended!


----------



## munchbunch

Good question Duskyrose, no idea, it makes sense though with the bleeding I guess it would lead you to think that your levels are low. Best ask the clinic Hun x


----------



## Delli x

Hi Mitchy 

I've got a salon and been a hairdresser for 20 yrs and met a lot of ladies having IVF treatment and whom has had there hair done during treatment and come to get there BFP. 
I work with the chemicals everyday and had my hair done and got my Bfp on the 2/7/13 hope this helps a little xx


----------



## Cranky Angie

Mitchy
One other story I remember hearing that I'll share with you.  A friend's mother's friend (?) had her hair dyed at 10 weeks and went on to miscarry a few days later .... who knows if it was related (you are right probably not) but apparently she never forgave herself  and blamed that.  I would just hate you to get a BFN and then blame the hair dye  
ange xx


----------



## mitchy14

Thanks for all of your messages. I've decided to postpone the hair colour for now! I'd much rather have some roots at the minute I think!! Like you say nothing is proven but wouldn't want to think oh why did I have my hair done! Xx


----------



## pinkpaula

Hi everyone on here   
Hope its ok to join you as we descend into madness together spin.


I have just returned from a very long journey to the Czech Republic (reprofit), where I had 2 x HB and 1 x EB transferred on Monday.
You can see from my timeline I have been here many times before. This is my 10th cycle and my very, very, very last try. I have said this before, but it really is this time. Age and money are fast going against me I'm afraid. 
I am aiming to go with the flow this time, enjoy the ride and let my body do what I know it can. I say this now, day 2........ But by day 7 I will have probably done a complete U turn and be obsessing with the best of us.
For now I need to catch up on some well earned sleep as I only had about 3 hours last night in between planes, coaches, taxis and the school run. 


I very much look forward to getting to know you all much better. I know what a lifeline this thread can be......


 
PP


----------



## Marie79

Hi lovely ladies, 

So here's a conundrum!! Those that have been reading since the weekend will know I had the blooming wench turn up in full force and had a bfn on Sunday!!! Today for fun... being my OTD an all i thought I'd poas...as you do.....not just any stick but a digital..so was expecting to see a Not Pregnant... But I'm staring in disbelief as it only blimmen well says Pregnant!! I am the most confused lady in waiting right now. Could this be wrong Had full on period and everything ( though its stopped now) and few glasses of wine to console myself!!
Phoned my clinic who are also in disbelief...have to poas again tomorrow and then blood test if needed Friday.

So just when you think it's all over the 2WW plays with your head even more!!  

Hope you guys are ok and less crazy than me right now !! 

xXx


----------



## duskyrose

Wow - Marie what a turn of events! I'm   that your test tomorrow confirms it! Who'd have thought testing could be this confusing!!! Good luck honey x

I'm holding out to test again in a few days, I can see how it can become addictive! 4th August can't come soon enough for me. So just when you think the waiting is over it starts again either for the next treatment or your scans - I've decided to try getting some acupuncture to destress me as my anxiety is high with the spotting. Just hope they can see me in the next day or so and get me off knicker watch !! 

Pinkpaula - get some rest and good luck with your 2ww, fingers crossed you get your BFP after everything you have been through


----------



## Cranky Angie

Marie that is fab news how very very exciting  
Hope u r doing ok dusky, keep the PMA  
I think it's prob the best choice Mitchy!
Welcome Paula!
Ange xxxx


----------



## binkyboo

Hiya all, first major panic from me, as you know I had my 2day transfer fri with assisted hatching, I have been really calm all the time so far until I just went to the toilet and wiped it was a bit pink and now brownie, ( as my af usually is) is it too early for af yet ? I really don't know understand when I should come on etc, but in bit on panic now😟😟😟😟xxx


----------



## Beandreaming

Hi PP, welcome to the thread!

Hope everyone is well!

Marie that is amazing!  Everything crossed for you!  

I finally caved this morning (14dpo) and got a BFN.  Think the witch is on her way.

I know I am not out until she gets here but I'm not feeling optimistic.

Anyone got any opinions on whether it is worth carrying on with IUI or if I should just dive in to IVF now?  I can't decide,  DH wants another round of IUI whereas I am so aware of time going by.

Xx Bean


----------



## Marie79

Thanks dusky, ange and beandreaming. Will keep you posted. Beandreaming today is 16dpo for me so you never know...not over yet!  

Binkyboo may well be implantation spotting, sounds about the right sort of time. Good luck x

xXx


----------



## Claireybells

Hi all,

I've not been on for a week but just thought I'd let you know that I got a BFN yesterday morning.  I'm so gutted.

Positive thoughts for you all.

Claire x


----------



## Tink78

Hi everyone 

PinkPaula - welcome to the dreaded 2ww.

Marie79 - WOW well done on you're BFP! Think that would have confused me too!

Binkyboo - sounds like could be implantation bleeding. Fingers xd for u. 

Beandreaming - sorry to hear of you're BFN but you never know. Look at Marie79.

Claireybells - Sorry to hear of you're BFN. 

AFM - woke today to no symptoms what so ever! Just like a normal day without IVF. One day something and next day nothing. Hate this 2ww. Today is now 5dp3dt. 
Yesterday I sneezed and had a cramp shoot straight across my tummy.

Hope everyone else is good. 

Wendy x x


----------



## Sweetpea123

Hello everyone,

I'm in the 2ww also and my test date is the 18th July. I had 2x blasts transferred on Monday. Already had a meltdown yesterday as was getting crampin on my left side which panics me a little as have a dodgy tube there that was cleared of a hydro a couple of years ago. I've also had an ectopic before so this was the cause of my meltdown yesterday!! but anyway today is a new day and I will be positive! 

I am resting at home as had treatment in London and travelled back yesterday and feel quite tired today. Weird how you go from being busy with stims and scans etc to doing absolutely nothing. This time round I'm refraining from exercise so really need to find something to keep me occupied!! Boxsets it is I think!!

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## hg34

Welcome newbies.
Wow...congrats Marie...that's amazing news...
Sorry to here that Claireybells....hugs to you.
Hope everyone else is doing ok.
x


----------



## Eggplant

I would say congratulations   a line is a line! Mine was also very faint on the OTD but there was a line, but we both had to look to see it.  I am due a scan this week and as I haven't had any symptoms I done another one and this was a very clear positive.

How exciting for you!


----------



## HoppingBunny

Hey Binky, don't know if its any consolation, but I've had the same brown discharge every day since 1 day after ET. I tell myself it's either implantation or progesterone irritating the cervix. Found a great link which I will try to dig out. Essentially I'm trying to keep calm until I see a BFP or full on AF!


----------



## Cranky Angie

Sorry Claire to hear yr news  

I am testing Friday .... Anyone else have OTD as Friday ... I am dreading it.  

Ange x


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, hopping bunny its really hard isn't it, I spoke to my clinic and they said brown is quite normal at this time, and to up pessaries to three if it goes bright red at the moment it is brown/dusky pinkish, just feel sick with worry and have another 10 days to go !! xx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Sorry to hear that claireybells xxx 

Marie - cant wait for your update tomorrow and hoping its good news however impossible it might seem. Last cycle I had a very late implantation, which only occurred after embryo 1 had miscarried. My clinic didn't believe it was possible though my EPU did and said the only certainty is that babies once they start to come don't turn back! The science is hard to make sense of though.


----------



## Beandreaming

Hi everyone!

Claireybells, so sorry to hear of your BFN.  Sending  

Tink78, fingers x that the cramp is a good sign. . I don't know much about IVF transfers but I am guessing if you are 5dp3dt then you are essentially 8dpo?

Sweet pea , GOOD LUCK.

Hopping Bunny, hope the brown spotting is a sign of good things to come.

Cranky Angie, YES!  My OTD is also Friday, but I tested negative this morning so hopes are pretty low for me to be honest.  Good luck to you  

Binky Boo, good luck for the next 10 days.  

Marie, good luck for tomorrow!  Imagine!  

I think the 2WW is the worst bit of the whole process! 

Xx


----------



## duskyrose

Claireybells so sorry    have you been told to test again in a couple of days? X

Bean dreaming - there have been ladies on here who tested negative a few days before zoTD and then had BFP. Try and hang in there and my fingers are crossed for you  

Hi Sweetpea, good luck and hope you have a stress free 2ww

Binkyboo - I know just how stressful the brown discharge can be, it's horrible being on constant knicker watch, hopefully it's just your embie getting comfy and settling in

Now skip this if you can't read TMI - Sorry extreme tmi alert ....but I think may not have worked out , this afternoon have a lot 0f brown thick creamy consistency discharge and some light red spotting mixed in for good measure. Feel so Upset. Was hoping things would settle down but seems worse. Sorry for the selfish post, just feel so gutted, and know what will be will be, but right now PMA gone and just disappointed. 

DH doing his best to support me, last few days all I have done is stress and gone through what feels like torture. Am booked in for acupuncture tomorrow , booked it this morning to help lower my stress levels, but feel its a bit late now. Oh well it's out of my hands and I just have carry on waiting and checking. 

Hope everyone ok and sending you all lots of      and   

Dusky XX


----------



## munchbunch

Marie       woo hoo! I REALLY hope it works out for you Hun, I will be waiting tomorrow with baited breath!!!
Duskyrose, this must be such an awful stressful time for you Hun I can't imagine what your going through, know what you mean about knicker watch     it must be a nightmare for you. Sending you lots of   and   x x x
Sorry to hear the BFN today girls


----------



## Marie79

Thank you all you ladies for your well wishes for tomorrow...I still can't really believe there's still a small chance I may be pregnant but we'll see what the test says tomorrow  

Thanks munchbunch, nervous for tomorrow now! Keep looking at my test to see if it was a mistake, bizarre! Trying not to get hopes up as everyone I'm sure feels in the first few days. How are you feeling? xx

Dusky hang in there. Did you say you're going to have a blood test or are you just going to poas again? So hope it works out for you xx

Thanks Cornish for your info...who knows what's going on...the body's a confusing thing! 

And to all those ladies testing bfn a few days early and spotting it can all change by OTD so don't give up hope!

Good luck   xx


----------



## HoppingBunny

For the spotters amongst us:

http://onebeautifulday.wordpress.com/2004/12/04/when-ivf-works-things-the-re-doesnt-tell-you/

This seemed to sum up some advice I've read while googling fairly well. Admittedly, this is my first time through, so I don't have bad experiences to compare it with, but I'm telling myself the spotting is happening because my uterus is just a great place to be right now.

I don't know whether that's helpful for anyone else, but I thought I would share.

Sympathy to those who have had BFNs today. You are in my thoughts. 

HB

/links


----------



## Anon555

Thank you HoppingBunny - that link is amazing!!!!
Wish I'd read it last week then maybe I wouldn't have been such a loon.  I still got a BFN, but would hopefully have been calmer about it.

The crazy thing is that I know that most people don't get sick until about week 7, but for some reason I expect to feel something when I'm doing IVF/ FET.  Often something starts then abruptly stops and I assume that means that implantation started and then stopped.  But actually it could mean that either nothing started or my body is getting used to it.

Congrats to more BFPs.  Marie - your story is amazingly. How to mess with your head!!!  But if it works then I guess it will all be worth the emotional trauma.

To all fellow BFNs - so sorry.  Hope you're holding up OK.

Hugs
Xxx


----------



## piglet12345678

Hello everyone.
Had a bit of a bad day today.
Dh has been signed of for two weeks for the time being. 
And some random women to my face said that In this heat wave
I should dress with the body I have and not the body I want.
Basically I should not wear strappy tops or shorts.
Just because I'm not skinny. 
Was doing so well and feeling really good despite bad news on Sunday.
Now just feeling down again. 
Love to Everyone else. 
Xx


----------



## lisaxx

Evening ladies . Well it was my first day back atwork today and i tryed to give us the best opertunity tht i can and try not to lift anything at work . Well thst was easyrr said then done when you have got cute babies wanting cuddles from . You . I. Am starting to feel bloated again but no other symtoms   I dnt no if its a gd or bad sign . As a lot of you have had somthing . Im now on day 8of 5dt xx hope ur all ok xx


----------



## 1abbe

Hi Ladies, 

We have not started any treatment yet, hopefully it will kick off soon....

This month we tried using the instead cup, it was interesting to see how much I did not leak after BD, it was all in the cup when I took it out a few hours later..... but it was a bit fiddly to get out - like a diaphragm - which I did not like.

Is my OTD the day my next period is due? 

If so its on Sunday 14 July, my cycle usually 27 ish days but recently always seems to come a day or two early!! So its coming any moment now!

I get this feeling like something is coming out for a good few days before she comes. At this point with tummy cramps and broken back feeling I always assume I am out and become disappointed!

Does anyone else get this weird sensation before AF comes?

How amazing would it be if we could see what was going on in our bodies or use our mobiles to scan ourselves!!

I hope the best for you all, stay positive and hopeful that if its not now - one day the time will come and that will be the perfect timing.


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi girls.
I'm so sorry for all the BFN girls. Here's a hug for you 
Congrats to Marie and any others for your BFP!
Don't you listen to those stupid people Piglet.  They are  They have way to 
much self importance and no understanding that they are attracting negative things to 
themselves by saying those things. You just need to think about you and how you feel
is the main thing. 
AFM I am so tired today that I can't even get off the couch! Does anyone else feel this tired?
I test on Monday as today I'm 8 d p 5 d ET with donor eggs. I'm trying hard to be positive and I say
to myself everyday, "You definitely are pregnant!"
Blessings and prayers to everyone in their 2ww.
x Butterfly girl x


----------



## munchbunch

Hoppingbunny that is a really great link! On Tuesday I felt rough as rats, sick, headache, knackered.....must have been all those hormones! We fdo tend to obsess over all our symptoms cos everything seems magnified due to the treatment and things are much more intense.
Lisa, try not to look too much into symptoms, easier said than done, but everyone is different, I thought my AF was due and it was game over for me but I tested positive, hang on in there, rest up and take it easy  

Piglet, people can be really horrible, it's usually people who are less than perfect themselves who say rotten things to others to make themselves feel better, hope your feeling a bit brighter today and enjoy your time with DH while he is signed off, not an ideal situation but try and enjoy your time together x x 
1abbe, OTD is official test date, this is 2 weeks after you have had your embryo transfer. Good luck with your treatment when you start x x


----------



## duskyrose

Piglet people like don't deserve your time of day, what a nasty thing to say. Hope you and DH have some nice time together today x

Well looks the ride is coming to an end for me, along with the lovely brown erherm discharge I had some red spotting with a couple small clots late last night. Tested this morning and took longer for the digital test to show positive and the clear blue line doesn't even look like it was there. Going to speak to the clinic this morning and let them know , would have been so much better if they could do blood test and confirm properly. Probably do one last POAS this week to confirm, feel gutted and no one around to talk to. 

Sorry for the downer first thing this morning, I hope you are all hanging in there with the waiting and looking forward to seeing some BFPs being announced on here

X


----------



## Cranky Angie

So sorry dusky. Look after yourself you have had a really rough time with this.  

Ange xxxx


----------



## Cranky Angie

Sorry dusky that was meant to be a   not a   what a   I am. 
Take care. We are always here if u need to offload. 
My DH away today for 2 weeks and my OTD is tomorrow so I won't have anyone to talk too either (not that he's that interested anyway lol) 
Ange xxx


----------



## munchbunch

Oh duskyrose, you really have been put through the mill with this cycle Hun, take care and lots of love x x x
Cranky angie, so you gotta test with no DH around for support   good luck Hun x x


----------



## piglet12345678

So sorry duskyrose.
Big hugs.
Keep us informed.
Lots of love. 

Was so shocked by it yesterday I could not even say anything.
Still her loss to be such a nasty women. 
I would never dream of saying anything like that. 
Was brought up to be told of you don't have anything nice to say 
Then don't say anything. 
Lots of love 
Again duskyrose.
Xxxxx


----------



## duskyrose

Thanks ladies, means a lot  

I decided to tell DM didn't see the point in not sharing with her. I'm trying to think along the lines that I would rather have an early mc rather than get to weeks 8/9/10 or longer. That it is for the best it happens now. Still hurts but at least I know I was pregnant which has never happened before, just going to longer than we were hoping for. Waiting for AF now so once that is out of the way I can start to think ahead. Still a bit in limbo until then, and I am not a patient person! 

CrankieAngie - we will definitely be here supporting you tomorrow  and looking forward to getting that BFP   I'm sure your DH wishes he was at home with you  

Piglet - she is a sad person who obviously has esteem issues. 

I'll keep you posted, and hope you all have a lovely day

Lots of love 
X


----------



## Tink78

Morning Everyone. 

Hoppingbunny - that is a good link. An interesting read. Thanks for adding it.

Lisa - I did all the symptom checking with my 1st round and know its hard not too. Doing the same now. 

Piglet - hope you're ok Hun. I know how hard it can be on you when people say things like that. (Had it at school) some people do t seem to realise how hurtful words can actually be and if they have nothing nice to say, really should keep the mouth well and truest zipped.

Duskyrose - hope you're ok Hun. Seems like you really have been on a rollercoaster ride with this round. Keeping my fingers xd for u Hun. What do u mean by 8dpo? Yesterday? I know what 3dp and 3dt mean but not 8po? Lo

Cranky Angie - fingers crossed that u get a nice big BFP tomorrow. Sorry u have to do it alone. I do mind on my own too as DH is up and out to work by 5am and if we're both up n about early our Lil boy from 1st icsi seems to instantly wake Nd won't go back to sleep. 

Hope all you other ladies are doing ok?

AFM - yesterday was almost a complete day symptom free as all I had was a slight very very mild AF ache in my Lowe tummy for about 20 mins twice then nothing else. As for today so far woke with tender boobs which disappeared and have a mild AF style ache but that only just started about 5 mins ago. Well a week today left of this 2ww so am now 6dp3dt. 

Hope to hear some good news soon from people. 

Wendy x x


----------



## barnet girl

Morning


So sorry to hear some of you are going through the mill with your bodies almost playing tricks on you.


Piglet -how dare anyone say something to you, rude woman.


Cranky angle - sorry your DH will be away, we will all be here for you.


I feel exhausted all the time at the mo, but think its just the stress and all the drugs I'm still on (as I had a medicated fet I'm on progesterone and oestrogen so my body will think its pregnant) I'm day 9 day now officially so only a few more to go. I like to leave it as late as possible but will need to have tested by Tuesday at the latest to get more drugs in time.


----------



## binkyboo

Thanks for that link hopping bunny, hope everyone is ok,, dusky rose big hugs fingers crossed everything's ok. 
Spotting has eased a little but head still in the shed I am 6dp2dt(assisted hatching) and I know af is due this time😳have taken the rest of week off work so just chilling. Xxxx


----------



## pinkpaula

Hi Guys
Wow there are a lot of posts since yesterday. Not sure I will keep up with you all. Will try.


Duskyrose    Why isnt your GP doing a blood test for you today as an urgent appointment? When I miscarried last time, my GP was pretty good and I had tests every couple of days. It doesnt tell ypu the complete answer but gives you an indication at least. Its pretty stressful I know.


Butterfly girl    Nice to see another DE girl on here. I am open on here about this, but not else where, which makes for careful conversation with people who dont know the process. 


Piglet    Stupid people say stupid stuff. Don't let other people make you feel insecure, about anything. Be yourself and wear, behave in a way that makes you happy. Life is too damn short not too. 


Anon555  I know what you mean about expecting major symptoms from day 1 post transfer. When I conceived naturally the first time I really had no idea until after my period due date. And then I had no real symptoms throughout my pregnancy. In fact I don't get symptoms ever really. Sore (.)(.) and tiredness is it, yet I obsess about it on 2ww    I am a true believer though in instinct. I don't know how, but deep down, I think I just know when its worked. 


Binkyboo    Fingers crossed for you   




AFM I am feeling positive still today. Funny taste in my mouth which is a good sign, but such early days yet. Glad the sunshine is about because that always makes me feel better.


 to everyone I have missed. Good luck you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hg34

HI everyone,

Piglet - What an awful thing to say.....why do some people feel its their god given right to be rude! I don't get it....hopefully karma will pinch that one firmly on the behind!

Dusky - Sorry for your news....you have had a rough ride.....hugs

Hope everyone else is ok and good luck to anyone testing tomorrow

Afm, after a few days of no symptoms, Im getting lots of cramping on my lhs today....keep running to the loo to check as am sure af is en route....transfer was on my lhs as I have a bicornate uterus, so part of me is staying hopeful. Shattered as you all are, and (.)(.) still noticeably plumper. Im 7dp5dt now....last failed cycle I started to spot 5dp as I usually do a week before my period is due, so trying to keep positive that its not (yet) the same scenario now....its so hard isn't it....just have to keep busy

xx


----------



## piglet12345678

Thanks for all your messages.
I'm better today.
We have a follow up appoinment at the end of this month.
To discuss what went wrong and where we go from here. 
So a bit nervous about that. 
Hope your ok duskyrose.
Lots of love to everyone else. 
Xx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Well my af has arrived today. I was expecting it after a few early tests and temperature dips. I am trying to work out whether to try again or just take my life back. I'm thinking if we go for serum that maybe I can justify it on the basis it's a new adventure plus we will probably get 2 shots for the price of 1 at a UK clinic. I don't think Bath would be proposing anything new. The alternative is to accept my lot and just get on with my life. I feel quite selfish as my DH seems just to be going along with anything that makes me happy. I'm sure I'm not the only person weighing up decisions right now.


----------



## piglet12345678

So sorry cornishtwinkle.
Just take time to relax and have a proper think.
Get over this first.
Huge hugs.
Just got to do what's best for you and dh.
I'm thinking about what to do. 
The chances we have of my frozen ones working are pretty slim.
So not sure what to do. 
Xxx


----------



## pinkpaula

Cornishtwinkle      I have been in your situation so many times. Ready to give up with a heavy heart but something always kept me going. 10 cycles and 1 DS later I am in the same boat. It becomes part of your life, almost who I am these days. A bit empty without it, if that makes sense. I went abroad because of DE issues, but I have to say I would never go anywhere else now than Reprofit. They really care when I felt let down in the UK and as you say, cheaper. 
Its a tough decision that only you can make so my heart goes out to you. You a braver lady than me who cannot and has not made the decision yet in so long. And its a decision that needs to be made with a clear head, so take some time to get through this time first with no added pressure.
Its so worth it when it finally works though   


Piglet   


Pollita    have everything crossed for you


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Thank you piglet and paula. So grateful for your words of comfort and support x


----------



## Marie79

Hi ladies, 

Cornish I'm so sorry. Take time to get over this and think clearly about your next step. And don't worry about feeling selfish, it's a drive that all us women have on here I'm sure to become pg, and one that men will never understand, but do go along with, bless 'em...what they put up with huh!?! Good luck xx

Piglet I'm glad you're feeling better today,   people who put others down only do it to make themselves feel better due to their own insecurities and issues...sad stupid woman! Good luck for whatever you decide for your next cycle xxx

Dusky hope you're ok. It's so crap and frustrating isn't it this up and down.... up and down of emotions!! 

I'm still none the wiser as to what's going on with me. Did another FR test this morning and again just now, and still showing a faint positive line. When as I've had a full period I don't know how my body can be producing any HCG to be picked up in a test!!  but its not very strong so really not convinced its going to amount to anything...will do another in the morning I guess.... Kinda wish I never saw a positive result as its just prolonging the agony if its going to end in a bfn anyway...!! Sorry don't mean to sound negative, just want to, as many understand I'm sure,  want to know clear cut one way or another so I can move on. 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## piglet12345678

Anytime cornishtwinkle.
If you need to talk were here for you.
Xxx
Its tough now,But somehow everything will be ok,Your Dh sounds amazing support. 
Take care sweetie. 
Xxxx


----------



## piglet12345678

Thank you Marie 79.
I really don't know at the moment, Going to wait to see what our clinic advises us to do. Got a appoinment with them soon. Arrgh poor you. Hope you find out soon for sure.Must be going crazy. I know I did for the two days until I had to retest. 
Xxxx
Hugs. 
Xx


----------



## Seb_z

Hi ladies, 

It's a BFN for me i'm afraid :-(! Period came early and midwife said i should do the blood test which gave a <5U/l. Have 2 embryos frozen so we'll see what the future has in store for me. Thanks so much for your support in here. It's been such a rollercoaster 2ww. Big hugs to you all and good luck in your treatment. Xx


----------



## Tinky27

So sorry Seb-z   

xxx


----------



## Marie79

Sorry to hear that Seb-z. Good luck for next time   xx


----------



## piglet12345678

So sorry seb_z. 
Sending lots of love and hugs your way.
Xxx


----------



## Tink78

Really sorry to hear of you're BFN Seb_Z.  X x


----------



## pinkpaula

Seb_Z


----------



## sohocat

Seb_x, I am so sorry   


Piglet I can't believe what that woman said to you. The gall! My mouth dropped when I read what you wrote! How rude! You can wear whatever you want hun, It's no one's business.  


Afm, testing in 2 days on Saturday. I am feeling hot and flushed, and today I feel like I have pressure in my womb. Tired and achy.    everything's ok. I can't wait until Saturday. It's like slow, water torture waiting.


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Sorry seb, glad you have a back up plan. Take care. x


----------



## Tinksandmoo

Morning all
So sorry for all the BFNs  

5th IUI for us and amazingly we've got our 

Scared & excited all at the same time!

Love to all


----------



## Tink78

Morning all

hg34 - it's crazy isn't it how we can go a day of 2 with nothing then get the symptoms back again. Mine keep coming and going and driving me nuts. 

Piglet - it's always hard to know when to stop. But is best to have a good relax and have a long think before u decide. We never had any good to freeze this time or before. 

Cornishtwinkle - Sorry to hear AF showed its ugly self. Can I ask what u mean by serum? 

PinkPaula - wow 10 rounds. That must have been hard on u?

Marie 79 - how's things today. A positive line after a full period eh? Well u do hear of done ladies having AF all the way through?

Sohocat - how u feeling today? Just 1 day left for u know to OTD. 😀. 6 more days for me 😁

Tinksandmoo - Congrats on the BFP. 

Duskyrose - how are things with you today? Hope things are ok

Hope all you other ladies are good too. 

AFM - strange body I have. 7dp3dt and I get symptoms on & off? One day nothing the mild AF style aching and site boobs. Daytime yesterday nothing then after about 5pm I had the AF style aching and tender boobs but this am all seems to have gone again?? 😜 But only early yet so we shall see as the day go's on. 

Wendy x x


----------



## Tinky27

Congrats tinksandmoo!! 

X x x


----------



## Beandreaming

Hi everyone,

Huge BFN for me  

TinksandMoo Congratulations, I'm thrilled to see IUI can work!  Am shedding some tears, licking wounds and then going to gear up for round 3.

Piglet, I cannot believe a total stranger would say that to you.  So bloody rude and please don't take any notice.  There are some truly spiteful people out there and they are very rarely perfect themselves!  You have every right to feel happy in your own skin and enjoy the right to wear whatever you like.

Good luck to everyone else still waiting

Xxx. Bean


----------



## Tink78

Beandreaming - really sorry to hear of you're BFN. Yes have a gd cry and let it out but well done you on thinking positive and thinking ahead to round 3 

Wendy x


----------



## piglet12345678

Thank you. Beandreaming.

I could not believe it either.
Shocked me so much I just about managed not to cry.
Normally those things don't bother me. 
Lots of love to you. 
Xxx


----------



## pinkpaula

Beandreaming So sorry  have a good cry and release all that emotion that's been building for 2 weeks. For me planning the next move always helped, In all the years I have been on here, mostly everyone I have "met" has achieved their goal eventually, so stay +tive xxx

Tink As someone who doesn't really suffer with bad pregnancy symptoms, take it from me, they come and go. Even with my natural pregnancy all those years ago, it wasn't until much later that symptoms were consistently there. We have to try to remember that if we could get pg naturally, we probably wouldn't even be considering anything yet. We know everything so early with IVF, and that can cause so much anguish sometimes 

Tinksandmooo  Congratulations

  to everyone else


----------



## piglet12345678

Thank you sohocat.

It was not nice.
But am now thinking that its her loss to be so rude and nasty.
I think everyone is beautiful no matter what.

Hope your holding up ok hun.
Big hugs. 
Xxxx


----------



## Marie79

So sorry beandreaming   take the time you need to cope and then get back to it...it'll happen for you hun xx

Congrats tinksandmoo !! Wonderful news!  

How are you today Ange? Was thinking of you this morning xx

AFM had a blood test this morning, however beta was only 12 so not looking great. Have to do more waiting over the weekend and have another blood test monday to confirm either way! I'm not hopeful but if bfn then back to plan B (or should that be plan E?!?)....next ICSI cycle to begin in August! Ding ding round 5!!    

Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## Cranky Angie

Hi Marie 
Thanks for thinking of me   sorry your beta was only 12 but glad you feeling positive to try again if you need to.  
For me, I'm afraid it was a BFN.  Considering I had all great looking blasts transferred, lining was perfect on the day allegedly, and I had had a hysto with implantation cuts etc just weeks before, 3 x the dose of clexane and intralipids ..... TBH I just couldn't believe it.  I was more concerned about how many than the chance of getting a BFN.  Even Penny was speechless.    I  had had (ha ha) pregnancy symptoms, so am just so so so shocked I just feel like a bus has parked itself on my chest the whole day.  I have completely ruined my healthy regime with 2 diazepam, 2 paracetomol for the splitting headache I gave myself, and 2 full strength coffees (oh and some chocolate).  
I have told myself I will retest tomorrow (who knows why today was OTD but last time I tested a day late and got a BFP so I suppose I'm clutching at straws). And then I will definitely have a glass or two of wine in the evening.  DH has gone away for 11 days which doesn't help me but is probably good for him and us as he cannot bear me like this and it just makes him more reluctant to try again if I go into meltdown.  He says we can do the frosties in September but I have to say with perfect fresh blasts of which not one took ... I can't believe a couple of frosties are going to make it. 

Sorry for the me post.  I am gutted beyond words.
Sorry Bean,  Seb-z, Cornish .....  what can I say?  I know how you are feeling and   and  
ange xxx


----------



## Marie79

Ange so so sorry, it really is crap isn't it...such trickery over the 2WW and it sounds as though you really have done absolutely everything possible for succes..which I know makes it all the more baffling and frustrating doesn't it?!? Sorry your DH is away at the mo..have you got someone else close to support you/keep you sane!?! Do anything you need to make yourself feel better but you never know..as you say tomorrow may bring a different result...  . And if not don't lose hope on your frosties...my cousin just had a healthy little boy from a frozen embie...it does work!! Lots of love and luck...my fingers are still crossed for you   xx


----------



## pinkpaula

Ange  I am so sorry to read your news    It just doesn't make sense does it? This IVF journey is a tough and cruel ride. I wish I had a magic words to say that would make you feel better, but I know there aren't any. Be kind to yourself


----------



## Becks1981

BFN for me today ladies x thanks to you all for keeping me sane. Good luck to those of you who are testing soon and congrats to those of you with BFP's. My thoughts are with everyone xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

I'm so sorry Ange, Becks, Bean   It's not fair that you do everything right and everything feels right, but it's just not your time.  All I can say girls is keep trying.  Never give up your dream. Believe it will happen for you. 

AFM 2 days until testing and I'm blessed with just given the opportunity to try given my age is Over 43.

Congrats to Tinks and Moo. Enjoy the love Joy and happiness you feel and be thankfulfor your "time" is now. Xxx
Good luck to others that are still to test in
Your 2ww.
X
Butterfly Girl


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

So sorry becks and bean. 

Good luck butterfly girl

Ange - dreadfully disappointing - at least you can have no regrets, you did everything in your control to make it happen. Did you have 4 put back or fewer as they were DE? We all know our chances are diminishing but keep on going for as long as you have the strength. Xx

Marie - sorry you didn't quite get your miracle. I know it's not quite over yet, but I'd be like you just managing my expectations.


----------



## Cranky Angie

Hi everyone thanks so much for your kind words, it helps a lot in getting through this awful time.  

Cornish I had 4 perfect blasts transferred from 7 embryos, of the two girls I was with on ET day, one had 2, the other had 3, both have got BFPs.  So all I can figure is there is something wrong but I just don't know what. Penny said at ET that if it didn't work this time she thinks its a sperm issue, DH has fathered 3 kids so you wouldn't think so but they do always say that the motility is a bit sluggish.  I don't know why as he is super fit, runs half marathons, is always eating fruit, is fit as a fiddle.  I don't know.  I always assumed the problems were mine with my allergies to dust, hayfever, etc, raised NK cells, thrombophilia etc.  But with the steroids, the intralipids, the clexane and using DE you would think  these problems might have been sorted.  But clearly something is still wrong. Our only other option (after going back for the frosties, which I now have no faith in) is to do DD and DH wont even consider that. 

Sorry Becks for your result.  Hope you are coping better than me  

Good luck Butterfly Girl.

PS, Marie, yes did test and yes, was the same result. 
ange xx


----------



## nindikaur

I've just tested a day early and its  positive, my luck could never be this good and now I'm worried it's a false positive x


----------



## barnet girl

Morning


Cranky - just wanted to send you a massive   . It's the not knowing why that drives me insane if I knew why  I don't get pregnant at least I would know. Hope you begin to feel a bit better soon, maybe have a chat with doctors again.


Sorry about your bfn nindikaur,   


Sorry to all you others with a bfn.


I was all set to test this morning 12dpo but I couldn't bring myself too so maybe tomorrow but will need to be Monday at the latest.


Hope everyone has got some nice plans today and is going to be spoilt by their significant other.


----------



## BathBelle

Hi girls,

Can I join you? I will warn you in advance though, I am a serial early tester  

Congratulations to those with BFPs, wishing you a happy and healthy nine months, massive hugs to those with BFNs, I hope you can soon find the strength to try again, and best of luck to those still waiting to test.

I had two hatching blasts transferred yesterday, from a medicated FET treatment.

*Sharry, Can you add me to the hof please FET, OTD 26 Jul. Thank you xx*

xxx


----------



## piglet12345678

Hi everyone.

Massive hugs to all who had bfn. Thoughts are with you. I'm feeling very rubbish today. Not been sleeping well. Then having to get up early to work as Dh cant. Just want him to get better. He can't do anythig for himself. 
So were both just frustrated and upset and stressed. Got this follow up appoinment to see where we go next and to try and find out what went wrong with this cycle. Not looking forward to bringing it all up again. But I think we just need to know where we stand.
Huge hugs and love to all. Xxx


----------



## may2

Hi ladies
Congrats to all the BFP and lots of hugs    to those that needs it
Had d2, 2 embies transferred yesterday and have joined the dreaded 2ww again.

Starry can You add me to this group? Ec 10/7/13 Et 12/7/13 my OTD is 26th July?

May


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, congrats to all bfp's and hugs to bfn's. I am now 8dp2dt and as you know I started spotting light bleeding wed at 5days, I am still convinced its af, but clinc say maybe not, I am hoping its my endo getting agrivated but I just don't know. OTD is week today so just want it to arrive, one minute it's pinky, then brownie., then reddy..... Head s in the shed!!  Love to allxxxx


----------



## rocky1

Hi all

once again im so sorry becks big   and spoil yourself lovely xxx

binkyboo what an awful time for you, really hope its not af on way xxx

good luck bathebell im also a serial early tester naughty   xx

Today im 5dp5dt anyone else at similar stage? I have tested out the trigger so if I get a bfp it wont be that 

Good luck to all you ladies yet to test xx


----------



## sohocat

So I tested today and it was a BFN for me.    I am gutted and feeling numb right now. I think I need time to regroup and feel my feelings.   Good luck to everyone else still testing...


----------



## piglet12345678

So sorry sohocat.
Big huge hugs.
I know how you feel.
Just take your time.
Xxx


----------



## rocky1

So so sorry sohocat   xxx


----------



## pinkpaula

Sohocat  So sorry   

Rocky1    I too am 5dp5dt I think so we are level    I am going to try to wait until next weekend but am known for early testing.  Last time I tested and got a BFP 4 days early!!! But this time I think I just want this feeling to last. I feel quite +tive at the moment but if this doesn't work I am at the end of my 10 year journey and that will be tough. I have said not again 3 times now, but here I am, again. But absolutely have to move on with my life after this, whichever way it takes me...... (big sigh)  I had 2 x grade 1 HB and 1 x grade 1 EB popped in and so I have a good chance    ..... What about you  

Binkyboo  I am hoping this is implantation spotting. I think if it is only a tiny amount it could be a good sign?   

Barnetgirl  Sending you     for your test. Its a massively big day isn't it? I always have a shaky hand (which is never great for a POAS  ) and a racing heart. Good luck xx

May2  Bathbelle    Welcome   

Hi to everyone I have missed   

AFM  we have been out for the day today to the Dartmoor countryside as it is so hot. We had a lovely day but now I'm tired and have dinner to cook yet. Putting it off for now but must get sorted or it will be so late by the time I sit down tonight. 

Hugs to all


----------



## pollita

BFN for me this month. Big hugs to the others in the same boat!


----------



## Beandreaming

Hi everyone, thanks for your kind words.

Thanks Pink Paula, have called the clinic and am allowed to do another back to back treatment so back in the stirrups on Monday!  Aft the initial disappointment and a few good crying sessions while DH was out, I am back in a better frame of mind! 

Cranky Angie, so sorry for your BFN as well, we had the same test day but once again I didn't even make it!  Maybe I need to see if I should up my progesterone!  I hope you are ok.  I understand how you feel and don't blame you for the coffees etc!  I buried my face in a family sized bag of Malteasers!  

Piglet, hope all ok with you and DH is getting the help he needs.  Must be a very stressful time for you with all that going on at the same time.

Sorry for the BFNs to Pollita, Becks1981, Sohocat, DuskyRose, Cornish Twinkle, Sebz and anyone else I've missed off.

Good luck to Bathbelle, Butterfly Girl for your 2WW, and Marie79, I'm going to linger on here to see how you get on.  Masses of luck to you, I hope the dream comes true.

Binky, hopefully the pink is implantation!  Fingers crossed!

Sorry to anyone I've missed off.  Masses of luck and love to you all and if anyone is also doing back to back treatments, I'll see you back on the 2WW board in 2 weeks!  

Xx Bean


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

So sorry sohocat and pollita. It's a tough old game. I've booked to speak to Penny at Serum with a view to cycling again in September / October. Hope you feel a bit stronger in a few days too.


----------



## piglet12345678

Hi Beandreaming. Hope your ok. Sending lots of love. And hugs hun. Hope your next cycle works. Its very stressful. I'm not sleeping that well at all. So worried about this follow up appoinment But also thinking ahead and that I can still work for us. Feel so helpless that I can't take his pain away. He is getting the help he needs thankfully.
Xxxx


----------



## HoppingBunny

Hey All, 

So sorry to hear of the BFNs. You have my sympathy.

I'm beginning to feel that this isn't going to be my time either. I'm still spotting, and it's getting stronger and redder. I just struggle to believe my little chick is still hanging on in there. Still waiting for OTD on 18th July, but would be surprised if AF didn't arrive before then. I'm wondering if I've brought it on myself - I've had too walk quite a bit Thursday, yesterday and today. 

HB


----------



## Tink78

Hi everyone

Butterfly Girl - 2 days till OTD. Not long. Fingers xd for u.

Becks1981 - sorry for you're BFN.

nindikaur - huge congrats on you're BFP. 😃

Barnet girl - good luck for you're testing. When is you're OTD?

BathBelle & May2 - welcome to the crazy 2ww.

Piglet - hope all go's well at you're follow up appointment.

Binkyboo - hopefully it's implantation bleed for u. A week till test day. That will drive you even more nuts! I'm 8dp3dt today but I have OTD of thurs 18th? 

Sohocat & polita - I'm so sorry girls for you're BFN's. Hugs you're way.

Pinkpaula - 4 days early last time, Wow ur brave. I'd be too nervous to test early. 

Beandreaming - good on you for looking ahead and thinking positive. Back Monday that is quick moving. Good luck. 

Hopping bunny - hope you're ok, don't blame yourself as that will stress you. Easy to say but try to relax. Hopefully it doesn't get any stronger and it's implantation bleed that some people get. We have the same OTD. Fingers xd got us both. 😊


AFM - Had that really overly watery feeling in my mouth again all day today! Had it twice before too so far (never had this before on last icsi cycle or in general unless had a party night of course), also for Most of the day I have had a real dull AF type back ache and tummy ache. Well 8dp3dt today. 

Sorry to anyone I have forgotten but a very hot day here today. Was approximately 33.c! But not going to complain after the weather we gave had so far this year. Good luck to those testing in next couple of days. 

SHARRY - could you add me please. Icsi Cycle & OTD is 18th July

Wendy x x


----------



## pinkpaula

Tink  I only tested so early before because I was so convinced it hadn't worked. Being a blast transfer it should show up fairly early anyway I think, so I though sod it, lets get prepared for a proper BFN on OTD. And I got a BFP..... unfortunately I miscarried early on.


----------



## Tink78

Pinkpaula - so sorry to hear of you're mc.  .  Hope things work well for you this time round and you get you're bundle

Wendy x x


----------



## piglet12345678

Thank you tink78.
So worried.
But trying to stay hopefull to.
Love and hugs to you. 
Xx w


----------



## rocky1

pinkpaula same here   so when is your otd? my problem is I bleed 4-5 days before otd and I think 14 days is a long time to wait to test when having a 5dt, I doubt I will make it past Wednesday without testing (if af hasn't shown by then   she doesn't) I also know what you mean about wanting the feeling to last, you feel kind of safe before that test, I sincerely hope this is your time, seems like you have been through an awful lot, I admire you for for sticking at it and hopefully its paid off. I had 1 transferred unfortunately they weren't able to grade as it hadn't quite reached blastocyst, sort of lagging behind but still looking ok (apparently) I guess they wouldn't have transferred it if it wasn't, no frosties either, none of the others were good enough to freeze, so still have lots of hope, hanging on in there xxx

Hoppingbunny sorry to hear what you are going through this can be such a cruel journey sometimes, I hope you will be ok, I have heard of bleeding in the 2ww and successful bfps, so everything crossed for you xx

AFM I have af pains tonight (mild) am a little worried as my af would have (or is) due Monday, haven't had any since tues/wed still   as I know lots of ppl get them and still get bfps

Is anyone using crinnone gel? I seem to be having a problem with it absorbing yesterday and today think I lost most of it in clumps am a little concered im not getting the progesterone needed, has this happened to anyone?


----------



## Marie79

So sorry Cornish, pollita, sohocat and Becks1981 for your BFNs   such sad and frustrating times but try to be strong and positive...it will happen, keep going xxx

Beandreaming hope your ok and glad to see you're getting back to it....I will look out for you in the next run of 2WW threads, I'm anticipating monday will bring nothing but a bfn and a completely hcg free blood test so will be starting stimms again soon, although I will probably be a couple of weeks behind you. Lots of love and luck this next time round   xx

And so much luck to all you other ladies in waiting xx


----------



## barnet girl

Morning all


Well I was finally brave enough to test and got a BFP      , I used the clear blue digital and it said I was 3+ which is a tad worrying at a high result so soon. (Already have twins)


My clinic OTD was 16 days after transfer which was on the 1st July with a 5 day blast, so I tested at 13 days after transfer.


I feel very lucky (well to be honest think I'm still in shock as was quite pessimistic).


For those of you who have bled early did you have your progesterone levels checked? I know as I'm on a fet its a bit different but I'm on injections and pests arise and the level was checked at transfer.


I hope this gives hope to people and sending everyone still on 2ww    .


Thank you for all your support


----------



## rocky1

Congrats barnet girl fab news!! xx


----------



## ellie123

Good morning everyone.

Sorry to hear about the BFNs and congratulations for the BFPs.

I had my OTD on Friday and it was BFP   (5th and final time lucky) We are over the moon but I am now on absolute eggshells too -panicking at every twinge or pain I get in case its all going wrong like the only other time we got a BFP.

Why do we all have to go through such an ordeal...? its really not fair at all.....

I've chickened out of writing on here so many times these last few days because I am so afraid of talking about it, but reading all your posts is the only thing that has kept me sane! So the least I can do is say hello and thank you so much for being here ladies and hopefully offering hope by sharing my result with you all (please stick, don't leave us)  

Good luck everyone, I hope we all get what we so desperately want xxxx


----------



## Tink78

Morning all.

Barnet girl & Ellie - congrats to you both on you're BFP's.

Anyone else having or had real dull type aches/pressure in there lower back? I am sat here leaning against a hit water bottle as it really does ache and mild AF type ache in my tummy too!!! Am 9dp3dt today.

X x


----------



## lisaxx

Morning ladies 

Huge congratulations on BFP and bigggggg hugs to those who have had BFN  


I have 2 days left before testing the suspence is killing me knowing the tests are in the draw . To say i have had no sysmtoms throught the past 2 days i have had a nasty headache that would not go away and also got the sicky feeling . Who knows if thats good or bad sign but hopfuully ill last till tuesday to find out 

. Xxxx


----------



## Tazdustdevil

Hi everyone,

My otd was fri 12th July and my period would have been due then. I thought it was coming on fri night as I was getting cramps and gurgling/ trickling noises which I often get b4 period. Then had some brown discharge late evening. then nothing. Then sat morning I woke up did a preg test (pee strip) it was negative and a few hrs later I got some dark red blood on panty liner. Then only a tiny bit more bleeding for the rest of the day. Nothing last night and nothing so ar today. Although my periods have been lighter for the last 3 years, they  have never been this light. Could I still be pregnant despite negative test result one day after period was due?

Congrats to all those with bfp's and hugs to those who tested negative. It's such a rollercoaster. I have been reading this thread all through July.


----------



## Floodster21

Hi ladies

Really confused, my otd is not until Friday but did the bad thing and test early this morning  
Anyway, used a clear blue and thought it was negative but DH said there was a really faint second line so don't know if positive or negative?!?! I couldn't really see anything so confused now    annoyed that I test early!

Hope your all well and big hugs to all with BFPs and BFNs x


----------



## pinkpaula

Aaargggg its torture sin't it? The closer OTD gets the harder it is, and I have done this 9 times previous to this time and it isn't any easier.... even after 3 initial BFP's

Tink  Not sure about back pain, but mild AF type cramps are usually a good sign   

Ellie  Its great to see you have plucked the courage to post. I know what you mean about jinxing something by saying it out loud. I was sorry to read of your past  BFP not going the distance. Hopefully this little bub is strong and everything will go well. Honestly we think 2ww is Hell..... I find the next few weeks much worse. 

Barnet Girl  Wow a great result. Do you have a history of twins then?  So happy for you   

AFM  Can I ask a daft question    I read on here often that people feel they are experiencing AF type pains and they hope that    doesn't show before 2ww is up.... Well my daft question is, Doesn't the IVF drugs we take prevent AF? I hadn't thought anything would happen until way after I stopped my meds..... Confused.


----------



## sugarsweet

Floodster21 I done a test 4dpt and nothing I then tested 5dpt and had the most fairest line I tested with digi clear blue at 6dp and got pregnent 1-2 weeks so Fingers crossed its a good sign for you Hun and the line gets darker for otd x


----------



## rocky1

pinkpaula the drugs have never held my af back in my 2 previous cycles af has come 4-5 days before otd xx

floodster fingers crossed that line gets darker for you xx

tazdustdevil its maybe worth checking with your clinic I know it can be confusing but your cycles get so messed up with ivf, I would recommend testing again in 2 days to put your mind at rest xx

ellie congrats on your bfp great news!! xx

AFM slowly going crazy   6dp5dt uurgghh want to test xx


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
Hope you don't mind me joining your thread?

I had my first cycle of IUI on Friday 5th July, so my OTD is this Friday 19th. I can honestly say this 2WW is driving me absolutely crazy!!! Very bad cramping post IUI then at 4dp IUI very sharp shooting pains on right side of pelvic area which saw me going to bed and curling into a ball in pain. Felt very down about the whole experience then cross with myself for not being positive! Sore boobs too.

Today I am 9dp IUI and seem to have a host of things going on, including not recognising my own nipples in the bathroom mirror last night ha ha. Thought I would test my partner and asked him if he thought anything looked different - straight away he said my nipples! I am feeling as though I am pregnant and trying desperately not to think about testing early. Aaarrgghhhh!

Is anyone else at the same stage as me and going just as crazy?
Best wishes to all those on their 2WW, Tish x


----------



## Floodster21

Gish, I am testing the same day as you.  Had no side effects so far but did a test today and had a faint blue line but trying to stay grounded.
Sounds like you have got a lot of the right symptoms according toother ladies on here who have had BFPS x


----------



## Tinky27

Congrats Floodter21,

That sounds very positive!!  

xxx


----------



## Tinky27

Tish I would recommend holding off testing until your official test day, as it can lead to further anxiety (and sometimes uncalled for). Trust me on this!

Are you on progesterone pessarys, as they could be having an effect on your boobs?

If your really cant wait, don't test until atleast 12 dpo... 

xxxx


----------



## mitchy14

Hi all! I do my test on Thursday but have had a bit of brown discharge for the last couple of days each time I go to the loo. Sorry for tmi! Is this normal? I have no idea! Xx


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies,
Thanks for your responses - I am going to try my absolute best and not test early!

I've been using cyclogest pessaries since IUI so had put the sore boobs down to those pesky things. Keeping a diary of symptoms so we will wait and see if I can post on the '2WW symptoms that went on to a bfp' thread?

Floodster - so pleased for you, are you going to test again on OTD?

Mitchy - from reading other ladies' experiences, some do get a little 'breakthrough' bleed, usually browny / pinky in colour and light in flow, around the time their period would usually have been due - but then get a bfp. Try not to worry but it's hard not to 'knicker-watch' around the time of AF.

AFM - I'm tired and emotional this evening, nauseous, very sore boobs and just want my bed. Really hope this week goes quickly for everyone waiting to test!
Best wishes, tish x


----------



## pinkpaula

Sugarsweet  You tested 4 days past transfer Wow  BRAVE!!  or    xx


----------



## lisaxx

Hi ladies . 
I test on tuesday and i have two cheap tests should i buy a clear blue one instead ? Or do cheap testt work as good ??


----------



## rocky1

lisa through personal experience I would recommend you use a clear blue or possibly first resonse, boots have offers on at the moment 20% off clear blue and bogof on forst response, good luck xx


----------



## piglet12345678

Hi pink Paula.
Normally yes the drugs are meant to stop your period arriving But in some circumstances like mine it does not. That does not mean it will happen to you. Hope it all goes ok for you.
Lisa I to would recommend clear blue especially as boots are doing deals on them at the moment.
Lots of love and prayers to Everyone stil to test.
Xxxx


----------



## sugarsweet

Pinkpaula I tested 4dp as I wanted to make sure there was no trace of tigger shot in my body the testing the next day was a bit mad but the thing with me is once I start I don't stop to otd even now after 4 postive tests I'm still doing them as my otd is Tuesday x


----------



## hg34

Morning all,
Hope everyone is well...good luck to our testers this week...this 2ww is a killer eh!
I thought I had started my period yesterday...had slight spotting sat (brown) and then yesterday dark red...enough to warrant a panty liner. I was going to commiserate over a few glasses of wine so tested in advance (10dp5dt) and 2 lines! I'm still bleeding so worried in case early mc...will call my clinic this morning to see what they advise...maybe increase the pessaries? Hoping it stays bfp for otd and beyond! What will be will be eh! Scary xxx


----------



## lisaxx

Morning ladies i managed not to test this morning but shed a few tears as i had a bit of brown discharge this morning.  I have a gut feeling my period is on its way  xxx


----------



## Tink78

Morning all

Mitchy14 - hopefully it's just implantation bleed if its brown. 

Tish - I too am using the cyclogest lesser urs and wonder what symptoms they give us.

Lisa - a cheap test SHould work but I too prefer not to chance it and go clear blue. Like Rocky days they are on offer at the mo at boots and Tesco. Hopefully the brown discharge is just old implantation blood. Fingers xd for 2morro for u.

Sugarsweet - good luck and fingers xd for u tomorrow. 

Everyone else hope you're ok. 

AFM - was sat against a hit water bottle most if yesterday as my back was aching most of it. Last night woke as Normal to go to the toilet and had weird shooting pains/cramps all over my stomach which was weird and a little painful. Woke feeling a slight bit sucky and really Hungary which is maybe why I felt sicky but I had a apple aswell as a hot chocolate and a couple of biscuits before bed so strange I should wake feeling really Hungary. 

Hope you all have a good day in this again hot weather 

Wendy x x


----------



## Butterfly girl

BFN
Can't say much.
Devastated.
Will retest Friday but in total shock
Thanks for your wishes
BG


----------



## Tink78

Butterfly Girl - so sorry to hear of the BFN. You say retest Friday. When is you're OTD then as if you have tested early done of the ladies on here have tested early to get a BFN then gone on to test layer for a BFP.
Sending hugs you're way 

Wendy x x


----------



## rocky1

butterflygirl so very sorry big   xxx


Im not feeling any PMA I tested this morning 7dp5dt bfn reason for this is it feels as though af is going to show, this happens every cycle   xx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Butterflygirl - so sorry, it really is so upsetting xx

I was my OTD yesterday so inspite of having had af (as it was a bit lighter than normal) I did my test and had a confirmed BFN - my temps have returned to post ovulation levels so not quite sure what is going on but I am certainly not pregnant.

rocky - hope you have better news next weekend.

Good luck to others on 2ww - hoping all the discharge is just implantation bleeding.


----------



## pinkpaula

Cornishtwinkle, Butterfly girl, So sorry to read your news 

Rocky You have tested so early. When I tested last time, 4 days early, the 2nd line didn't appear straight away. You are a whole week before. Don't please give up hope yet 

Lisaxx 

hg34 Am  for you and your little bean to stick on tightly xx

Sugarsweet I have not used any trigger shots with IVF as mine is with DE, Thanks for explaining. I still don't think I would be brave enough to test quite that early and when I have seen those magical blue lines, I am too scared to test again in case they don't appear next time.

AFM I have woken this morning to a feeling ofg tenderness in my (.)(.) which I am holding on to as a good sign. Nothing else yet. Staying  as there is no reason for this not to work. PMA PMA PMA But I know this 2nd week is always much harder than the first...

 to everyone I have missed and those not posting xxxx


----------



## rocky1

So very sorry cornishtwinkle   xxx

pinkpaula thankyou!! I know its early to test but almost certain af is about to show got the pain, pmt,  bad back, just on knicker watch now sure it will be here by tomorrow, I admire your positivity which is a good thing, wish I had some of that xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Pink I must adimit I think I have tested more times since getting a postive then I did last year when I got my negitive as I keep thinking its gonna change I even peed on a cheap test about 5 mins ago telling my self if it shows on a cheap test after going loo so many times and all ready drinking so much water then I can stop testing now I think I'm going   xx


----------



## Ballboy

Buns are in the oven... Thawed this morning, "perfect transfer". 4bb blasto cyst and not sure on the other one... Now begins the 2ww


----------



## ellie123

Rocky1 I don't know if it will be of any comfort but I got a BFN on 7dp5dt but still got my BFP on OTD xx


----------



## rocky1

ellie thankyou so much it does certainly give me some hope xx


----------



## piglet12345678

So sorry butterflygirl. Huge hugs and prayers. So upsetting. Just take time to come to terms with this. It does get easier hun.
Xxx


----------



## Guest

Afternoon everyone,
so sorry to those with a bfn, sending you best wishes.

Tink78 - the cyclogest leaflet does't really say much about side effects, hence me asking the ladies on FF for advice. The sore boobs seem to come up with most ladies and bloating. I think the hardest thing is wondering whether any symptoms are pregnancy or period related. 

The 2WW is officially driving me crazy today, feeling very down after an awful dream last night and now worry is starting to creep in if I am pregnant and I M/C again.
tish x


----------



## ellie123

Hi Ladies

Sorry to hear about the BFNs, just not fair but please don't give up...just take some time. 

Can't believe it but fingers crossed - we are still BFP three days on from OTD, please please please stay that way!!!

I know that everyone is different, but I just thought I might fill you in on my 2ww symptoms in case anyone can relate or are looking for comparisons.

Of course they may be completely unrelated to the 2ww but here goes anyway:

- I did a test straight after transfer to see if the trigger was showing and it was a BFN
- Naughty but I couldn't resist testing early having heard about so many ladies getting BFPs as early as 4dpt!, I tested on 6dp5dt - BFN, 7dp5dt - BFN and 8dpt - BFN....then my husband found out and put a stop to it until the day before our OTD 11dp5dt when we got a faint BFP! By OTD, BFP was a little stronger and is still getting stronger everyday fingers crossed.
- My boobs which are usually quite small feel swollen, are noticeably bigger and feel as if they have been in a boxing match
- I had very Vivid dreams soon after ET and for a few nights afterwards too
- From about 6 or 7dpt I have been getting tired in the day and taken a couple of naps....which I never ever do usually
- I have had a few mild pains in my tummy the last couple of nights but nothing much
- I haven't had any kind of bleeding or spotting at all ( my friend who has just had a baby, did get the implantation bleed which makes me stress a little that I haven't had it)
- I got lower back pain from about 6dpt onward too
- No sickness at all yet, which also concerns me but I know it is early days

So there goes, sorry for babbling but I hope it helps - I have gained a lot of support from you ladies these past few days by reading your posts!
E xx


----------



## rocky1

ellie thankyou for that post it certainly has given me a pma boost it may not be over for me yet, sorry but couldn't help giggle about DH finding out, as I have been the same sneaking out of bed in the morning, hope he doesn't notice how many tests are left   xx


----------



## Tinksandmoo

Hi Ellie123

I am at the same point as you and am feeling all the same stuff and it certainly seems to send me crackers to!
Got lots of bloating, gas and cramps (no bleeding though), sore boobs (but only at certain points of the day) and really strange dreams!
But then I points where I feel nothing at all  then feel panicky and worry that something is not right too.  And then I feel potty!!! Makes me feel so much better that others are feeling the same too 

Got my scan 7th Aug, so nervously waiting for that!

Love &  to all xxx

*Sharry- Please can you add me to the front page - IUI OTD 14/7/13 and BFP *


----------



## ellie123

Rocky1 - Yes.... my DH started counting tests and didn't realise for a while that i was putting them back in the wrapper and then back in the box (naughty I know)... I've added a photo of one of our three fluffy kids - hope you like it xx

Tinksandmoo - thinking about it my boobs are much much more sore in the morning than any other time. Its awful isn't it, I am sooo happy to have the BFP but soooo blooming scared that it will go! over-analyzing absolutely everything! fingers crossed for us both anyway - and everyone else on here xx


----------



## Ballboy

Sharry

Please add me. ET was today (15th) OTD (26th)

Thanks
BB


----------



## Tink78

Hi all

Rocky1 - hope you're feeling a bit better now hearing other people's stories about BFN's when testing early then getting BFP's on OTD. Keep you're thoughts positive. 

Cornishtwinkle - sorry for you're BFN. Virtual hugs you're way.

Pinkpaula - possitive thinking us definitely the way to go. I keep getting the sore boobs on & off. And you're definitely correct in saying the 2nd week is harder. I test on Thursday and although keeping possitive am constantly on knocker watch as u get closer to OTD. 

Sugarsweet - I think you test loads after getting a BFP as you just cannot believe it and want to makesure. Lol

Ballboy - welcome to the 2ww. 

Ellie - great post. Will help a few people feel a Lil better knowing that you can get BFP's after early testing BFN's. love the way you hid the used tests back in the wrappers, bet ur hubby's face was a picture when he spotted them. Lol

Tish1979 - tell me about the cyclogest. It's a pain that they don't really list the symptoms you could get. Would be a great help to many if they did at least then we could say oh well that's more likely that rather than drilling ourselves round the bend wondering if PG symptoms of from them!

Tinksandmoo - bet you cannot wait for you're scan, I remember that it's Nerving yet exciting at the same time. 

AFM - on and off site boobs today and still the overly watery feeling in my mouth on and off but as watery as last 3 times. Well 10dp3dt and cannot wait for Thursday to get here do I can get that test done.

Hope everyone else that I may have missed is ok. Good luck to ladies testing 2morrow

Wendy x x


----------



## Marie79

Hi new ladies in waiting and all those just about to test or have tested....so much going on I'm sorry if I don't mention anyone personally.

Sorry Cornish and butterfly girl for your bfns   it's the hardest thing I think we will ever go through but will make us so much stronger. It will happen for us xx

Congrats all those BFPs out there  

And for all those panicking about spotting please try not to worry yourselves... in IVF world it's considered the norm....in fact to update my situation most of you ladies will know I had AF in full force (the witch!!  ) last weekend...naturally thought it was all over until I tested on my OTD for fun....and got a baffling BFP!! HCG low initially (suspected late implanter) but has tripled over the weekend and i had a further BFP this morning...so something is still going on in there...I'm still not out of the woods as many of you know how scary it is to see a BFP and panic it will go!!! But hey .. I'm still in the running even after bleeding. I don't want to give false hope to anyone but spotting/bleeding does not necessarily mean a bfn. 

Dusky and piglet hope you guys are ok 

Lots of love and luck everyone xxx


----------



## rocky1

Ellie haha thats a step up from me i must say!! Your bad haha! Aww your fur baby is a beaut, what would we do without them hey xxx

Tink yes i really an thankyou cant believe this is the 1st cycle i used the 2ww thread its really helping. Not long for u now! Well done on not testing yet! Strong lady   xx


----------



## pinkpaula

Rocky I have enough    for us both at the moment so feel free to share    It isn't over yet babe  

Marie Amazing to hear your story.  your little bub is snuggling in as we speak

Tink I don't have a watery taste in my mouth but the general taste of everything is pretty awful. Tastes like sucking a battery  Yuk!

Ballboy Welcome, hope your 2ww goes smoothly 

Ellie lol about your secret testing  . Thanks for posting your symptoms


----------



## piglet12345678

Hi marie79.
Hope your ok. I'm just about coping. Even though I'm not sleeping well at all at night. Feeling very stressed and anxious about everything.
Big hugs to everyone.
Xxxx


----------



## Tazdustdevil

Hi everyone.

Big hugs to you piglet. You have been such a support to everyone on this thread.


Early morning news alert to say that after 3 faint lines on hcg strip tests I got a clearblue digi yesterday.

Used it this am and it says 'pregnant 1-2'

Yay  yippee yay


----------



## Floodster21

Congratulations tazdustdevil, fantastic news x


----------



## Tink78

Morning all.

Pinkpaula - poor u that it all tastes like a battery! Think I'll stick to the on & off watery taste. 

Piglet - hope you're ok and manage to try n relax you're self a little bit.

Tazdustdevil - congrats on you're BFP. 

Fingers xd to all those that are testing today. Hope everyone else is doing ok and not going to crazy with the waiting. 2 more days Till my OTD!!

Wendy x x


----------



## lisaxx

Morning ladies 

Well last night as i already thought i had the most horrendous belly ache ever (i dont normally have period pains at all so dont nowhat it feels like ) but at 3 this morning i have had a full bleed . Very gutted emotional upset .carnt face going to work i. My babyroom today . The other harf is gutted too . Nothing is ever straight forward wih us and we have never any luck . So i didnt think there was any point in even doing a test this morning . Feel silly but carnt stop crying  
        .  Xxxxx


----------



## Tink78

Oh Lisa so sorry. That's not nice bang on test day too. Do ur clinic not tell u to test still just incase. Sending you virtual hugs.


----------



## lisaxx

Im going to ring them in a bit . But i carnt see it being a possitive wheb uts like this . Its a full on bleed . I wish if it was not ment to be that i would have come sooner as like u said bang on test day . Just my luck


----------



## lauramcd21

Hi ladies I'm 6 days post transfer and my test date is the 23rd July.  I'm driving myself crazy during this 2 ww.  I'm getting cramps in stomach and down below and I was considering buying one of those early pregnancy tests and doing the test a few days before test date . Thinking of testing this weekend (the 21st) What do you think? X


----------



## rocky1

lisa as i said on the other thread im so sorry       xxx


All over for me too for the third time, af arrived same day it always does 13 days after ec, i am devestated


----------



## lisaxx

Im so sorry for you to rocky . I didnt think it would be this hard but its heart bbreaking


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

So sorry Lisa and rocky   We all want it so desperately and it's hard to face the reality that it hasn't worked for us. Lisa - I am not surprised you don't want to go to work xx

Laura - there will be varying opinions on early testing. If you are prepared to accept that it might not be accurate if negative and that it tells you nothing and if positive that there's still a risk of chemical and you are happy with those options, test. I am a serial early tester and it is my preferred way of dealing with things - knowing that at least I implanted with failures and accepting it had failed once I had my drop in temperatures that preceded af. Get a FRER if you do test.

Congrats Tazdustdevil - great news xx


----------



## rocky1

Thankyou ladies xx

lisa it is so so hard but it does get easier hun, but treat yourself kind, i always do something nice to try make me feel a bit better, weekend away maybe?? xxx


----------



## pinkpaula

Such sad news this morning     

Rocky  So, so sorry    I was so hopeful for you. Massive hugs    

lauramcd21  By the weekend you will be 11 dpt? That should be ok I would think. If it helps to stop the stress then do it. But be warned as it doesn't always help and can make the last few days more torture....   

Lisaxx  So sorry to hear your news. i would def ring your clinic, and maybe book a blood test and then you will at least know if your embryos implanted at least   

Tink  2 more days, 48 hours...... an eternity    Bet you are counting the minutes. 

AFM  Well I went to bed last night, hungry, which is not like me at all!! I spent the evening fantasising about eating sandwiches while watching TV, which also is very odd    I normally eat brekkie, miss a lunch and then dinner with the kids, but yesterday I could have eaten all day long. I guess this might be the progesterone. Have heard this side effect before. Even now I am feeling distinctly partial to a little something...... Woke very early this morning as well, feeling different somehow, can't explain it. I have decided to test Saturday and then at least I will be busy over the weekend if its a bad result. Maybe Friday as DH is off work....... no earlier though    That will be 11dp5dt

  and    to everyone on here today


----------



## ellie123

very sorry for the ladies who have had bad news this morning, don't let yourselves get too low, maybe not this time but it will happen xxxx


----------



## Guest

Good Morning to everyone,
So sorry to hear of the bfn's, be kind to yourselves ladies, take some time to come to terms with it.

Tazdustdevil - congrat's on your bfp, best wishes to you for the coming months.

Marie - your post couldn't have come at a better time and thank you for the reassurance.

I am 11dp IUI today, last night I had horrible achey feeling and occasional shooting pains down right side of pelvic area, went to the loo before bed and when I wiped there was a pink tinge (very faint) on tissue. To say my heart plummeted is an understatement. But this morning - nothing at all, normality has resumed it seems. I know all I can do is rest and what will be will be - I just want to get to test day, which is Friday. Now I'm toying with the idea of testing a little earlier just to put my mind at rest, although then I know I would worry that a possible positive would change to a negative come test day. AAARRRRGGGHHHHH! The waiting is driving me crazy I was so positive week 1 and the complete opposite this week.

Best wishes to you all x


----------



## monty moo

Hi I am a new member I have never posted and am in the middle of my 2Ww thought some support might help me   Am I using this right. How do you join a link like july 2ww thread? Im not great with i.t!


----------



## hg34

Commiserations to those with BFNs....congrats on the BFP's.

I'm bowing out again ladies....bad cramps and more bleeding yesterday and today....re-tested and my BFP has all but disappeared...only a very faint line now, so its game over here...am stopping the meds now, and will re-try in a few months! White wine in the fridge for later! Wishing you all the very best

x


----------



## pinkpaula

hg34  So sorry    Do you need to check with your clinic before you stop your meds? 


momty moo  Not sure what you mean about the link but you have posted correctly on this 2ww thread. The easy way to keep up I find is go to your profile tab at the top when you sign in, click on that and then on the left side there is a kind of menu, I think on the  Account bit is SHOW POSTS. This will take you to every post you have added. Just click on the most recent and it brings you back to here so you can read on from your last message    If that makes sense? 


Tish  Its so hard isn't it? And it just gets worse. If you test early and get a BFP I would advise leaving it at that, your embryo has implanted. Nothing you can do will change the fate of your bub now. If it's a BFN then hold onto hope for OTD.  Easy to say I know. Everyone on here deals with this differently. Its really down to you, but try to leave it as long as possible. First morning urine is best so tomorrow would be only 3 days early......


----------



## piglet12345678

Congrats on your bfp tazdustdevil.  Xxxx
Thank you for your kind comment.
Tink78 I am feeling better today. My big bro came back from China yesterday to come see us. I had no idea. So that's made us feel better. As I do miss him when he is out there.
Lisaxxx please don't feel silly for crying. Its perfectly fine for you to do that. Big hugs to you and Dh. Cry all you like its better to do that than not and bottle it up.Sending lots of love and hugs and prayers your way sweetie.
So sorry. 
Xxxxxx xxxxxx 

So sorry rocky1. Big hugs lovely. Just take time to come to terms with this. It is so hard. But sending prayers and lots of love your way. And hugs. 
Xxxxxx


----------



## lauramcd21

Thanks ladies for your advice I have bought an early  pregnancy test and will do one at the weekend as I'm driving myself crazy!  I'm very sorry to hear of the sad news from some of my fellow members my heart really goes out to you all.  Being on this forum had been of tremendous value to me as hearing the good and the bad news makes me realise that I'm not alone and that we are very brave.  As well as the support from members,  draw on the support of family and close friends however no one really understands what it is like to go through fertility treatment unless they have experienced it which is why I appreciate the support from you all x


----------



## monty moo

Pinkpaula thanks I havnt even properly set up a profile this is my first ivf im 37 dh 35 unexplained infertility ttc 2 years. Am pretty new to this and although its been hard I'm definately finding 2ww the worst. Im due to test on 24th and like so many other girls out there whos stories im reading im panicking! Have no symptoms other than swollen boobs from progesterone which were here before embryo transfer! I have 2 embryos 1 was an early blast and the other a morula a bit behind, no frosties so its all out for a BFP  

Laura-When are you meant to test?


----------



## jetski

Evening ladies!
Can I join you please!! I am currently hopping from one thread to another but think I am going to settle here!
I had 2x frozen blasts put back in yesterday and now the waiting begins....... 3rd time lucky.
Totally bored of waiting but am enjoying being at work this cycle rather than taking time off.... although not really working just have feet up drinking pineapple juice     

I recognise a few of you from other threads and previous cycles so hello!!! Rocky a personal message to you lovely, I am so so so sorry to hear your news   

Love to you all and bring on the 2WW


----------



## pinkpaula

Jetski  3's the magic number   


Monty moo    I have used this site since the beginning of my journey nearly 10 years ago now, and its fabulous to share the experience with like minded people. There are answers hidden in this site to practically EVERY question you can think of, no matter how random or seemingly silly. Just do a search. I find it comforting that other people have had the same concerns as me and have had the experiences as well    Don't ever be afraid to ask


----------



## rocky1

Hi jetski thanks lovely, really hope this is your time   hope the 2ww goes super quick for you, best of luck xxx


Thanks for your lovely messages xxx

Rang clinic who confirmed i must carry on with crinone, af pain is very strong (agony) hasnt give in since 6am but only really bit of brown spotting was sure i would be full on bleeding by now   confused maybe its the crinone slowing it down a bit who knows xx


----------



## jetski

Thanks paula, am hoping 3 really is the magic number!


----------



## lauramcd21

Hi monty moo we are very similar !  Our infertility is unexplained and this is our first round of icsi.  I got two embryos put in and none for freezing .  Actual test date is 23rd July x


----------



## monty moo

Paula - Yes am feeling better about joining the thread its such a great site have been having a good look around today and am gald to feel less alone already. 

Laura- we must have had ET around same day. I too have been dying to test had planned to wait until Mon but its soooooo hard. DH wants me to wait til 24th aargh x 

Keeping eveything crossed for you


----------



## lauramcd21

Good luck monty moo !!!x


----------



## lisaxx

Thank you ladies for your support and kind words . Wow what a hard day its been very emotional and had to get bk to work in thw afternoon .but xuddles from all my babies in the room helpped me and the work mates are great and cheered me up .but then came home and broke down in my partners arms . The hospital told me to take a test to confirm it all  and the said that i have to make sure my body has settled down before we talj about then next steps xx


----------



## pinkpaula

Rocky  Stranger things have happened?    for you    Bit worried about your pain levels though. Has your clinic suggested you go in to see them? 


Lisaxx  Wow what a hard day you have had. Take a little time to grieve for your loss. Next steps will come but first you must make yourself strong enough to take them


----------



## rocky1

Pinkpaula no they just said to continue with crinone, yes the pain is bad also now have some bleeding and couple small clots so its time to face facts and move on to cycle number 4, thankyou for your support and hope u get ypu bfp lots of luck xx


----------



## ellie123

Lots of love to the ladies who have had bad news, I'm so sorry.

Would anyone mind telling me how long they have been told to stay on progesterone pessaries please? My clinic only tell you to take it until you get your BFP and then stop..... but I think stopping the progesterone caused my loss back in 2011, as soon as I ran out of pessaries after getting a BFP, a day or two later It was all over.

Can anyone relate? or tell me what their progesterone protocol is perhaps, it would be much appreciated   I haven't got many pessaries left!

xx


----------



## Ballboy

I'm on 2 a day and injectable progesterone every 2 days. I'd stay on the pessaries til 12 weeks and the injectable until BFP. I would just request you stay in them for peace of mind. Even if you pay for them they are not that expensive privately. You could always insist on a blood test to check your level too.

I've found if you really demand something for a valid reason they'll give in


----------



## Tink78

Lauramcd21 - welcome to the crazy 2ww.

Piglet - I too had that strange feel hungry feeling but mind was when I woke. Lol crazy when u don't normally get it.

Tish1979 - hoping its just implantation bleed for u that some people get.

Montymoo - welcome to the crazy 2ww.

Hg34 - sending you virtual hugs. Sorry that its going this way and try and stay possitive for next round. 

Piglet - glad you're feeling more possitive. You're brother being back must be a great way to keep you're mind active and away from feeling low. 

Jetski - welcome to the crazy 2ww.

Rocky1 - pleased to hear of no more bleeding for you. Hope you're ok. I had really dull AF type backache on Sunday and really thought I'm going to get AF by morning but thank god it's stayed away. How are u today?

Ellie - our clinic tells you to keep on the progesterone until BFP then to call them with results. Will let us know then I think.

Hope everyone else is ok too. Fingers xd for anyone testing today. 

AFM - my OTD is tomorrow. I went and bought a clear blue HPT yesterday as used that aswell as one clinic gave me last time just to double check. Well I had a mild stitch like pain since last night in my tight hand side if tummy do when I woke to go to the toilet a little while ago I thought why not it's only 1 day early.  I'm 12dp3dt and I got a BFP, says 1-2 weeks so hoping all is good. Will do Clinics test tomorrow still aswell then call them and take it from there. Is 5:37sm here and my mind is now racing so I cannot sleep. 

Take it easy all 

Wendy x x


----------



## Tinksandmoo

Fan news Tink78!
 xx


----------



## ellie123

Thank you very much for the replies, I am going to be more assertive with them about it and ask for a full 12 weeks. 
Congratulations Tinks78, wonderful news!
Big hugs to everyone xx


----------



## rocky1

Tink such fab news!! congrats!!   
Im still in lots of pain and bleeding, not heavy but. I got 2 frosties from my previous cycle with a private clinic so its time to start saving xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies,
Tink - wow fab news, congratulations so chuffed for you!

Ellie - my clinic gave me enough pessaries until my possible bfp, but they say to take them 'til 12 weeks pregnant when your placenta takes over.

AFM - no more spotting or pain thank goodness, wishing the time away 'til Friday OTD.

Keep positive everyone, best wishes x


----------



## lauramcd21

Tink - fab news I hope I'm joining you with the fab news on my test date next week!!!

Ellie I have been told to take pessaries until the day of my test date but I am going to ask them if I should get more if the result is positive x


----------



## jetski

Morning ladies

Fab news tink! How exciting!
I have a random question...... can I take antihistamine whilst in the 2ww....?  Hayfever sucks! 

xx


----------



## pinkpaula

Rocky   So sorry   

Ellie  I think as others have said its minimum of up to 12 weeks, and then I personally wean off slowly. It can't hurt to stay I don't think on them so stick with it   

Tish  Friday seems an eternity doesn't it? I have decided to test Friday as well and I feel as if it might never come 

Tink  fabulous news   

AFM  Feeling nervous today and nowhere near as positive for some reason. Full of "what if's" and trying to keep myself level headed. Nothing is certain..... Want to get to test day but when it comes frightened this might be over....


----------



## lauramcd21

Hi jetski I suffer from terrible hay fever .  I take antihistamines and a nasal spray .  The clinic are aware of this and I'm still taking them.  If you are not sure give your fertility team a ring to settle you x


----------



## jetski

Thanks laura,  i will double check, I cant bear the hayfever any longer!!!!!!!!  
xx


----------



## pinkpaula

Girls I have been naughty and done a POAS this lunchtime.  Don't exactly know why today it was so difficult to wait as I have had the test since transfer. Anyway it was a    I am amazed, but def 2 lines there   

Told my DH and he is made up too. Now comes the hardest part because I must decide whether to have a HCG or early scan, or just wait and let be what will be. 
But for today I am really cautiously happy 

Good luck to everyone else testing


----------



## Tink78

Afternoon everyone.

Thanks for the congrats. Still checking test as feels like im dreaming.

Rocky - Sorry to hear you're still in pain and bleeding. Good to hear that you're thinking possitive and looking ahead to using you're frosties.

Tish1979 - Glad you're pain and spotting has stopped. Fingers crossed for you for friday.

Jetski - best thing to do is ask you're clinic as others have said, shouldn't harm but you never know they may reccommend a certain type.

Pinkpaula - Huge Congrats to u too, That was the reason i tested early although just a day but last night i had a stitch like pain in my right side and after my real dull backache allday sunday i was having possitive then not so possitive thoughts so this am after that stich thought it's only a day. When was you're OTD?

Hope everyone else is doing ok on this lovely yet really hot day. Fingers xd for those of you testing in the next few days. 

AFM - Will still do clinics test tomorrow am then ring them as told to do so and take it from there.

Wendy x x


----------



## lauramcd21

Pinkpauka - Wow huge congrats xx


----------



## scooter5

Hi ladies

Please could I join - my OTD is 24 July - praying for my first set of pom poms on the board!  

As ever, thoughts go out to those who have had BFN's this cycle  

Huge congrats the BFP's  

xx


----------



## Sammilb

Afternoon girls.

Wee bit confused today as today is my test date, and this morning I did the test and I at first thought it was negative, but when I went back to it later there was a faint line in the positive window of the test.

I called the ACS at GRI, and the nurse that I spoke to wasn't exactly helpful, all she could say was repete the test as it was left sitting too long?!. Surely a test would take its reading and keep its findings?.

Can one of you please please answer back, as I'm going out of my head here now!.

Sam x


----------



## pinkpaula

Sammilb  You can get something happen called an evaporation line when a test is left about and read some time later.  But this line is so so faint apparently. And I think it only happens sometimes and really quite some time later. I drove myself mad with googling about it    
On a previous cycle I had a BFP when I tested early and it took a bit to show up so I would take this as a    I would advise another POAS in a day or 2  Hope that helps

Tink  My OTD was Saturday but as I had HB a friend told me a reading would show up from today   

Scooter5  Welcome and I hope your 2ww goes smoothly


----------



## rocky1

Sammilb you are really supposed to read the result in 10 minutes, im not saying its not a bfp maybe it took longer to show, but there is a chance of evaporation line, to know for sure you should definately retest and read the result after 3 mins, good luck hope it is a bfp xx

Congrats pinkpaula fab news!! pleased for you   xx


----------



## Floodster21

Pink Paula and tink huge congratulations. My otd is only two days away and it can't come soon enough, although do feel like I am having af pains today, hope she doesn't arrive


----------



## lauramcd21

Hi sammilb I would def retest as the instructions state that you must wait three minutes and do not read the test after ten minutes .  Keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
Gosh it's busy on here today - welcome new 2WW'ers!

pinkpaula - many congratulations on your bfp, out of curiosity what day are you on past treatment? Did you have IVF or IUI? I'm trying desperately to hang on 'til Friday!

Floodster - hang in there - fingers crossed for you, I thought AF was coming on 10dpIUI, awful achey tummy and shooting pains down one side but the next day it was gone. Best wishes.

Sammilb - a re-test would be a good idea to put your mind at rest, mine say not to read after 10 mins but it's sssooooooo hard as all you want is to see that second line! Really hope you get a super-duper positive!

AFM - I have been researching implantation bleeding today (think I may be a bit obsessed!) and have convinced myself that was what I had on 10dpIUI. It seems to fit, as all symptoms were gone the next day. Praying and hoping, hoping and praying!

Best wishes to everyone, take care - Tish x


----------



## Rozzie1980

Well since I got up this mng I have been having sharp ish pains in the womb area. Not af pains.

Just went to the loo and the slightest brown when wiped soz for tmi. Now crapping myself as af due tomoz in a normal cycle.

Any ideas?

Rozzie xx


----------



## ellie123

Evening all,

Congrats to the BFPs today!

Sammib what brand of test did you use and how long after did you go back to it?

Hope everyone is doing OK, things 'seem' to be going well for me since OTD, still getting the BFPs (I must have used 10 pregnancy tests and 20 ovulation tests in the last ten days to make sure it still says +!!) Had my hCG bloods taken Monday and today so am anxiously waiting for the results as I still can't accept that things are finally going our way! 

Lots of live to everyone
xxx


----------



## duskyrose

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry for lack of personals, went MIA around this time last week.  well my BFP was short lived and last Friday AF arrived. Needed a few days to take it all in before updating as was in a lot of discomfort physically and drained mentally. We have a good grade frostie so will be looking to get started on going for FET when consultant gives us the green light. 


Rozzie, I know it must be worrying but brown spotting could be from implantation or residual from the ET. Fingers crossed your embie is just getting comfy xx

Ellie - the peesticks are addictive especially after getting a BFP! (I went through 10 in 5 days )Congratulations and good luck with your second set of bloods

Tink & Pinkpaula - fantastic news, congratulations on your BFPs yay!!

Trying to read through all the updates but taking some time!! Hope you are all hanging in there - big hugs   

X


----------



## monty moo

Congrats on BFPs ladies so lovely to hear. 
Jetski I use an organic drug free hayfever product thats safe it works really well bought it in boots its called Haymax.

I'm 7dpt and think im peeing more but also feel like periods going to start not period pains as such but like pressing on my bladder like its full? Any thoughts anyone? If you have an early blast put back could u test around 11/12 dpt? Again i would love thoughts! Im also breaking out in spots and see more veins in my boobs i think sorry tmi lol but assume its the evil progesterone I have the willpower to wait i think butbits a long way to go still! X


----------



## monty moo

Also see some girls using the ovulaion kits just now and wondered what info that gives u in 2ww sorry for lots of questions x


----------



## ellie123

Not very reliable perhaps, but the ovulation tests can double up as pregnancy tests - I have no idea how! but the test line on the ovulation stick is much darker than the control for me so I am happy   xx


----------



## rocky1

Dusky im so sorry hun very cruel, glad to see u are looking forward xxx


----------



## ellie123

Thanks dusky, good luck for the FET I will cross everything for you xx
Monty I did a test 7dp5dt and got a negative but got positive on OTD, that's all I can say - but everyone is different. Best of luck whatever you decide xx
Hope everyone is doing OK xx

Rocky is the pain and bleeding still persisting for you....? xx


----------



## lauramcd21

I'm confused can you use ovulation sticks to test for pregnancy  Or have I got this totally wrong lol xx


----------



## ellie123

lauramcd21 - yes I was told you could use ovulation tests as pregnancy tests, so I tried it and it did indeed work! and seeing as I have LOADS of them and they are cheaper than the tests, it worked out well. I wouldn't say that they are a reliable way of testing and my clinic says the OTD has to be done with a clearblue, but for checking after the OTD I don't see the harm in it. Hope this helps xx


----------



## lauramcd21

Thanks Ellie.  My clinic has given me an hcg cassette test got my test date so will use the ovulation sticks that I have in the house to do a double check . Thanks for the info x


----------



## monty moo

Whats OTD?


----------



## ellie123

Official Test Date, OTD xx


----------



## monty moo

Morning girls looks like its all over for me my period started at 3am and i called emergency number and was told it was likely my cycle had failed. Will call hospital today when clinic opens. Im gutted didnt get past day 8 and am now worried as to why I dont know if this indicates any problem or if its just bad luck. Have no frosties so plan to do it all again in a few months if poss but I wish everyone all the best of luck.


----------



## rocky1

monty moo im so very sorry   lots of treats for you today! you shouldnt think there is something wrong with you, i have had 3 failed cycles and on all of them i bleed way before otd, its an awful feeling and im so sorry for you,, and wish you luck for youe nex try xxx


----------



## HoppingBunny

Hello all, 

A BFN for me, I'm afraid. I was fairly sure at the weekend because AF seemed to show up. Was holding out a tiny bit of hope, but to no avail! 

Going to do FET in a couple of months, and for now take it as easy as I can. I'm doing ok, had my meltdown on Saturday.

Congratulations to those with BFPs, and solidarity with the other BFNs. We will get there. 

HB


----------



## pinkpaula

Hoppingbunny, Monty Moo    So, so sorry    Sometimes there just doesn't seem to be a reason why this doesn't work. It took me 6 cycles and 3 clinics before I had my 1st BFP. Try not to give up hope, in the 10 years I have been on this site through various cycles, mostly all the women I speak to have achieved their goal at some point. be kind to yourselves


----------



## Rozzie1980

Morning x

I am so sorry to hear about bfn's. I hope u all remain strong and keep trying. My mum says "what is meant for u, won't pass I by". I try to keep this in mind during this testing 2ww.

Today I am after some thoughts from u, yesterday I started getting little sharp pains in the womb area and they r still there today. But I am not passing any blood of any colour, but I seem to have tiny black bits on wiping (sorry for tmi). If it was red or brown I wouldn't be surprised. Just black bits 
Ybotd is Sunday but af would be due today.

Anyone have any ideas??

Rozzie x


----------



## Tink78

Morning all

Sorry cannot read back too far today but got a few apts in a Lil while do rushing round. 

Montymoo & Hopping bunny - so sorry for you're BFN's. sending virtual hugs you're way. Like pinkpaula said it does not mean there is anything wrong with you at all.  Treat yourselves and as u said. Which is good. Look towards you're next round. 

Rozzie1980 - sorry to day I haven't heard of black bits before?? Brown. Pink, red or yellow yes but never black? If no one here can answer try the ask a nurse or dr section in here of if its worrying you I would call the clinic for peace if mind. As for the pains it could be the progesterone or implantation. We all get them for different reasons. Hope you get an answer. If you do let us know what they say. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok x x


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Month moo, hopping bunny - so sorry.   there seem to be far too many bfns around at the moment. Montymoo - everyone says its a numbers game but I must admit I'm constantly asking myself why it's not happening. Just take some time to work through how you want o take things forward and hopefully you'll devise a plan that will help you through the disappointment. Hopping bunny - glad your plan if action is in place. Sending lots of hugs.
rozzie - sorry cant really help - I do have some occasional tiny black bits in middle of my cycle with dry CM (sorry tmi) which i've always put down to just "clearing out" - its not over for you yet. Xx


----------



## lauramcd21

My thoughts are with you monty moo and hopping bunny xxx

I am now 8 days post transfer and every morning I wake up grateful that my period hasn't come.  However I have noticed that most ladies seem to know when their period is due.  How can I work this out?  Do I count egg collection day as ovulation day ( day 14 ??) and count from there?x


----------



## piglet12345678

So so sorry montymoo and hoppingbunny.
Big huge hugs and love to you both.
Thinking of you both at this time. 
Keep strong and take time to relax and get your thoughts together. 
Xxxx


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies,
Sorry for lack of personal's, welcome new 2WW'ers.

Rozzie - black bits could maybe be just really old blood coming down from high up at a guess?

Sorry about the bfn's, congratulations those of you with bfp's.

Think I'm out for this month, started spotting last night (brown - sorry if TMI) and again this morning, so gutted as I didn't even make it to OTD (tomorrow). 

Best wishes to you all x


----------



## piglet12345678

Hello tish1979.
It may not be over yet. Try not to stress. I know that's really hard. And if it does not work it will happen one day. I was told by someone once precious things comes to those who wait. Good luck hun for your otd. Lots of love and hugs.
I was told when I had that brown spotting not to worry just at the moment. I phoned the clinic cause I was so worried as its our first attempt. Had a couple of days of it so thought it's ok. Then the night before my official test date full af arrived. Nearly did not bother testing again but clinic told me to. Felt so gutted and soooo upset. But now me and Dh can't wait to try again. We dicussed the other day about if this time does not work that we would not give up on our dream of a baby. We will sell everything we own if we need to. Sorry for long post. Just feeling extremely positive and happy. Somehow we just feel everything will be ok. And this baby will be so so loved when we do become pregnant. 
Lots of love to all other bfns out there.
Hugs and prayers being sent your way.
Xxxxxx


----------



## HoppingBunny

I couldn't agree more piglet12345678. I was hoping for first time success; sometimes it just takes longer. 
Thanks for all the hugs, it's good not to feel alone. 
HB


----------



## piglet12345678

Hoppingbunny
Hope your feeling better hun. It is good not to feel alone. We expected it to work first time as did all the doctors we saw. There just as suprised it did not. I also found it very scary process as I have never injected myself before, hated needles, Was never put to sleep until ec. So did not know how I was going to be then. So was quite worried and stresed anyway. This time we know what to expect. 
Lots of love.
Xxx


----------



## Tink78

Hi again all.

Lauramcd21 - I think if you have a normal 28 day cycle then yes you count 14 days from EC as that is classed as ovulation which is usually mid cycle.

Tish1979 - hoping that its just imposition bleed for u. Still best to test tomorrow. Do don't give up hope if its just spotting. 

Piglet - I know what you mean by you would do anything to have a baby. Glad ur looking forward to going ahead with another cycle. It is a scary thought when you 1st get told you're going to be jabbing yourself everyday! It does get easier 2nd time round. Don't get me wrong I still hate needles but knew shat was happening and knew from 1st time if wasn't terrible. Still felt like a pin cushion of course.

HoppingBunny - this site is great as its good to share with people who are going through the same as you. 

Cannot remember who was asking how long we stay on Progesterone for if you get a BFP. I know all clinics can be different but my clinic advises to keep using pesseries for 4wks after a BFP. 

AFM - after my BFP yesterday I tested again today on OTD using clinics test and Still BFP so called the clinic and they are getting me a prescription for another 3wks cyclogest as only hot 1wks supply left. They have booked me in for a scan for tuesday 13th August. 

Hope everyone is ok. Fingers xd for those testing in next few days. 

Wendy x x


SHARRY - can u add my BFP please 😊


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,
piglet - thanks for your positive post! 
I am only brown spotting very light still - it's hard not to think it's game over. I'm thinking if I start to accept it's over today then I won't fall as hard over a bfn tomorrow. I'm dreading getting up in the morning to possible full on AF but am going to test anyway.

Hoppingbunny & Tink - thanks for your well wishes - yes I thought it would work for us first time, how some couples go through this for 10 years is beyond me at this moment in time, I salute you all.

Congrat's tink on your continued bfp,
Best wishes x


----------



## Sammilb

Evening ladies not been good for me over the last couple of days sadly it was negative. For me

Feeling like a failure!.

I'm to send back the form to Glasgow royal with the test outcome, and they will review the case and get back in contact with me.

Does anyone know how long it is before they contact you and start with the second go?.

Best wishes to all Sam x


----------



## piglet12345678

Tish1979
Very best of luck for tommorow. Huge hugs and love. I know its hard not to think its all over. And I completely get what you mean about not falling so far down.
Stay strong hun.
Xxxxxx


----------



## piglet12345678

Hi sammilb.
So sorry for your bfn. Huge hugs love and prayers your way. As to when you go again. Depends on clinic. We had a negative on the 7th of July and have a follow up appoinment on the 24th. And will prob go again in September. But part of that is our choice as we have such a busy August. Good luck with your next go. But take time to relax and have you time before.xxxxx Your not a failure. Its not your fault. Sometimes it just does not work. But you are defo not to blame. Xxxx


----------



## Floodster21

Hi ladies

OTD is today and its a  
Not happy with 1 test, I have done 4 and they all say the same   

Think I am still in shock but very happy


----------



## Rozzie1980

Congratulations floodster!!! Xxx that's excellent news.


----------



## Tink78

Morning everyone.

Sammilb - sorry to hear of you're BFN. Hope you're ok and sending you virtual hugs. 

Piglet - hope all goes well at you're follow up.

Floodster21 - Congrats on you're BFP. 

Hope all you other ladies are doing ok. 

AFM - still having the odd day of the overly watery feeling in my mouth. Now it's just waiting game number 2 which is just over 3 weeks till my scan. It's all a waiting game. 

Wendy x x


----------



## jetski

congratulations floodster!!!!!! fab news!

xx


----------



## scooter5

Massive congratulations Floodster - that is amazing news!!  

Keeping everything crossed for you today, Tish1979  

So sorry to you both Montymoo & Hopping bunny. Hang in there and take care of yourselves 

Tink78, hope the next stage of waiting is going well for you  

*Sharry*, please could you add my OTD to the board (it doesn't seem to have gone up) - 24 July - thanks!

AFM, felt really nauseous last night - it came on very suddenly after I had eaten prawns and I was so scared I'd given myself food poisoning and ruined my chances that I started to freak out - this is turning me into a crazy person . In the end I wasn't sick and it disappeared just as suddenly as it came on so it wasn't the prawns afer all - nonetheless, I think I'm going to stick to "safer" foods for the remainder of the 2ww . Saldy I think it's too early to be a pg symptom (I'm only 6dp3dt today) so I'm guessing it's just another delightful side effect of the progesterone supps!

Can I just ask - I was pretty bloated following EC and that hasn't gone down much yet - is this fairly standard?

xxx


----------



## discodiva77

Hi ladies. Can you add me to the list please. I had my 5th IUI on Wednesday (2 follies present)  so AF due 30th July. I will do HPT on 31st July, but not to go to clinic for a test till 5th Aug. So only 2 days into the dreaded 2ww and i'm already obsessing about what I should and should not be doing. Can I ask you all what your clinic recommends. I'm avoiding alcohol, I don't smoke, I'm not lifting heavy objects, I'm not working out at the gym and I'm drinking fresh pineapple juice every day. Can anyone recommend any other do's or don'ts? I'm n the middle of decorating my house. Am I still ok to be painting? Thanks for any help you can give. X


----------



## lisaxx

Hi ladies 

I hope your all doing well and keeping strong . Wow its been a rocky few days and ive been a lot more sencive then normal . One question tho if you have a negitive early on like me 3 weeks after egg collection does this mean you have misscarride early as it was a fertilisted embryo ?    

Im still bleeding heavy and is that normal to last a long time ?  

Lisa xx


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies!

Massive congratulations to Floodster on your BFP!!! It's so good to hear some positive news.

discodiva - re: do's and dont's during your 2WW, I read somewhere that if you eat, drink and carry out your daily life as if you are pregnant then you can't go far wrong.

Hope you are all hanging in there during your 2WW and I wish you all the best of luck. 

It was a BFN for me this morning which was expected, I can't go straight in for the next round as some staff at the clinic are on holiday so I will be going in towards the end of August for round 2.

Positive vibes to everyone, keep the dream alive! x


----------



## lauramcd21

Hi I'm really panicking and in floods of tears it's four days until my otd and I've just been to toilet and noticed some brown spotting is this a bad sign ?? Please help  I have phoned the clinic and they are shut cx


----------



## scooter5

Hi Laura

Try not to panic.  I'm no expert but from what I know spotting doesn't mean that it's over.  I personally know a lot of women who have had spotting from very early on and who have gone on to have healthy successful pregancies and there are a lot of women who've posted on this site about having had spotting (or even full bleeds) before going on to get a BFP and have a healthy bambino.  

I know it's difficult but try to hang on in there and wait until your OTD - it could still be good news 

This process is so cruel.  Sending you a virtual hug     

xx


----------



## Wizbit28

Congratulations Floodster21! 

Fab news x


----------



## piglet12345678

Hi Lisaxx.
Not sure about the misscarige as I'm not quite sure what you mean. So you have had et done? As for the bleeding heavily it can be normal. My af was a lot heavier than normal and pretty much until it stopped. That is partly down to the progesterone cream that I was taking as that is meant to stop at from happening. So its heavier because it was being suppressed. Hope that makes some sense. If your really concerned either phone nhs direct or go to a+e. Or phone clinic.
Lots of love hun. Xxxx

Laura please don't worry just yet. Your brown sportting may just be implantation bleed. Or from et. Good luck for otd.
Lots of love.


Tish1979.
So sorry for bfn. Lots of love your way. I will be doing round 2 nearly the same time as you.
Good luck hun. Xxx


----------



## butterflies4ever

Hey ladies,
think it's time i joined you all   i'm 4dp5dt so almost through the 1st wk   not sure how i'll be in the final wk but will probably test before OTD which is 27/7   

Sharry, will pm you as i'd also like to be added to the list   

I wish you all the luck in the world girls  

      

Electra xx


----------



## butterflies4ever

Discodiva, i know they say to avoid swimming, hot baths so best to shower to avoid possible infection.

Electra xx


----------



## Ballboy

Disco diva - no pineapple. It's actually bad for implantation and I was told to avoid. I was told by hospital to drink lots of milk as the protein is good. No baths so your cervix can get its natural plug back (that was after a FET though). i dont think paint fumes is that great but its good to keep your mind on other things... I've renovated a whole house and finishing off this week. I'm 4dp 5dt and starting to go nuts!!


----------



## Ballboy

Rozzie1980 said:


> Congratulations floodster!!! Xxx that's excellent news.


Yay!!!!! Need some more BFP's to keep the odds of success up! Congratulations xxx


----------



## lauramcd21

Hi ladies just back from gri a&e.  I have been told that my blood test results are negative so it is with great sadness that my two wee embryos didn't make it.  We are devastated and our hearts are broken.  I would like all the ladies still waiting the best of luck with their test results x


----------



## butterflies4ever

Sorry to hear the -blood result Laura. I hope your clinic can give you some feedback & hope for next time  
Take care  

Electra x


----------



## Floodster21

Hi ladies

Sorry for the BFNs and Laura sorry about blood test  

I just wanted to list a few things that I have been doing/felt the last couple of weeks which hopefully may give some reassurance for you getting a BFP

Had some light spotting, terrible headaches and really bad toothache (don't know if related but has stopped after days of pain and no treatment). Every day I felt like I could sleep for ever and towards end of 2ww was getting really hungry apart from fish (i am a huge fish lover but has totally turned my stomach) Also felt really dehydrated some times to point of fainting.

In terms of what I have been doing, I have carried on as normal, not eating or drinking anything in particular but I have not done any heavy lifting, baths or alcohol. We have however had lots of s*x because I read the movements your boby makes in orgasm is great for implantation, sorry for tmi!! 

Now I am feeling very bloated, like someone is pushing my stomach from inside  

Don't know if any of my symptoms have been related to our fabulous weather but thought I would mention anyway. I hope this will give some comfort and reassurance to those in 2ww.

Afm, following BFP yesterday, first scan is 6th August


----------



## Tink78

Morning all

Scooter5 - I had the bloating but only for a couple of days after. Have you been drinking you're 3litres of water a day to flush out the meds? 

Lisa - sorry to hear you're still bleeding heavy. Cannot help there but have you called you're clinic up to ask them?

Tish1979 - sorry for you're BFN. Sending virtual hugs you're way. 

Butterflies4ever - welcome to the crazy 2ww.

Disco Diva - I was told pineapple juice not from concentrate (a glass) and about Brazil nuts a day is good for u as have selenium in them which can help with implantation. I never had either last time and have an almost 3year old. Only heard about it this time so thought anything that may help. So I did eat the 5 Brazil nuts each day but haven't had the pineapple juice as they say juice is fine but not too much fresh pineapple as that can soften cervix. Part that does that though is almost destroyed in juicing process. I am still having 5 Brazil nuts a day since my BFP weds. Other than that I didn't do too much, tested when u could and took my pregnacare plus meds daily. 

Ballboy - 4 days in and going nuts. Poor you. I hate the 2ww trying to analyse everything which can drive you insane. Try to relax. Easier said than done though 😀

Lauramcd21 - sorry to hear of you're negative blood results. Don't know why these things happen. Sending virtual hugs you're way.

Floodster21 - bet you cannot wait for you're scan. Even though I tested before you my scan is a week after you. Another waiting game for us now.

AFM - since BFP not many symptoms really. The odd overly water feeling in my mouth and the odd twinge in my back. Nothing more.

Like Floodster21 I will put my symptoms here so it may help you ladies not to panic if you get done of the symptoms.
Symptoms u had during 2ww were popping/mild crahmping in lower tummy. Overly watery mouth a few times which could last all day, real strong headache for 1 day, sore/tender boobs and a real dull ache in my lower back for a full day then on and off. Also I sneezed 1 day and had a real cramp shoot across my stomach. Cannot say which of those are from the progesterone pesseries or which are from where they implanted but that's shat I had. 

Good luck to all those testing over the next few days. 

Wendy. X x


----------



## scooter5

Morning Ladies

Welcome to the new 2ww'ers!

Tish1979 - so sorry for you're BFN   and Lauramcd21 - I'm so sorry to hear about your negative blood test.  Take care of yourself and hang in there.  Sending hugs your way  

Floodster21 and Tink78 - hope you're both well and glad to hear you have your first scans to look forward to.

AFM, really struggling with the positivity today for some reason.  Yesterday all of my good feelings just left (along with the sore boobs which I had taken as a good sign and the bloating). They have been replaced by lower back pain which I always get the week before AF shows up so I'm now feeling convinced that my two little embies haven't stuck.  Feeling low and scared and think DH is finding my mood swings difficult and tiresome.  Sorry for the moan.  Ugh, this process sucks.

Good luck everyone.

xxx


----------



## Tink78

Scooter5 - please don't panic. If u look over my posts you will see I had a day or 2 when symptoms basically dissapeared. Also on Sunday last week u had to lean against a hot water bottle as I had a real dull AF is coming type lower back ache almost all day. The next day was just a niggle. Tested on weds then again on Thursday OTD and had a BFP. So please don't loose hope as u never know

Wendy x


----------



## flipper123

So sorry to hear of the bfn's 
Congratulations to the lucky ones who have seen their bfp's, how exciting for you 

Scooter I know exactly what you mean, I had my transfer the day after yours and today my pma has upped and left! I had cramping etc after transfer but all related to ovaries settling down. Today I feel fine except some lower back ache and am googling like a woman possessed! Hope you manage to stay sane, will you test early? Xx


----------



## scooter5

Thank you so muh Tink 78 - that's really good to hear.  I know that it's not over until OTD but this 2ww is just so awful at times

Hey Flipper123, did you have 3 or 5 day transfer - when's your OTD?  Ugh, this is tough isn't it.  I had been feeling sooo postive and calm and composed and it's just flown out of the window suddenly.  I'm also very teary - i guess generally just a pain to be around. Basically, hormones are wreaking havoc and I'm just going to have to ride it out.  I've also been googling like a mad thing but I've stopped now.  I'm going to turn my laptop off soon, have a shower and try to get on with my day...
Won't test early, no.  In fact, I'm only doing a blood test at my clinic I'm not doing an HPT.  This will sound crazy but I've had sooo many BFNs on HPTs that I now have a bizarre phobia of HPTs and would rather have my HCG test.  I have to go in at 9 and will then get a call in the afternoon.  Won't be going into work.  DH and I will spend the day together trying to keep ourselves occupied!  What about you?

xx


----------



## flipper123

Scooter it's a complete rollercoaster! I had a 2 day transfer and will also have a blood test but on the 26th, it can't come quick enough! Hope you manage to get through the day ok and let's hope we feel not e positive tomorrow! There's a carnival on in our village today so going to distract myself with that! Take care xx


----------



## scooter5

Oooh, a carnival sounds like an excellent distraction!  Enjoy and try to stay sane. xx


----------



## Ballboy

I'm really bad - I just did a test 5dp5dt. I just wanted to know what was going on in there.

Good news anyway - I'm pregnant! I did a digital so there was a black and white answer rather than lamenting over a feint line. I know it's too early and a lot can change even from now until my blood test. But until then I have a BFP!!


----------



## luluf442

Hi all

I think I need to join in too if that's ok.  Congrats to all the bfps and hugs to the bfns. For those on the dreaded 2ww - lots of positive vibes!

I'm now 5dp5dt and think my phone is going to overheat soon with my nightly google of each day's symptoms! 

My clinic seem to be ultra cautious with otd and mine isn't til 30.7.13. Planning to hold out til the sunday before I think which would be c13dp5dt - or at least that's the current plan! The trick is to walk past Boots every night on the way to the tube without going in and buying a test!! As soon as they are in the house then I'm a goner But having had two positives that weren't (ectopic, chem preg) and one bfn on a work day - I'm going to try and save myself the extra heartache. 

Hope everyone has fun plans for weekend distraction.  Off to see some old uni mates so should be good x


----------



## luluf442

Ballboy - fancy seeing you here ; )  Congratulations! What fabulous news. Fingers crossed for a smooth few weeks for you.
Turns out it can happen for us seasoned ladies! V happy for you. 

Of course you've ruined my plan to wait so long now!! Take it easy x


----------



## Ballboy

Hey Lulu!

I think you can confidently test on Friday as that is my OTD and I think we transferred the same day by the looks of things. As we both know... a BFP doesn't mean too much... need to get to a heartbeat. What has your clinic changed for you this cycle to help you get past a chemical? x


----------



## butterflies4ever

Wow ballboy, congrats on your   5dp5dt is real early. The earliest i've tested was 7dp5dt so think i'll wait till Monday before i test   

Sharry thanks for adding me to the list  


big   to those thank god bad news this time round. Don't give up hope as it will happen   



Electra x


----------



## Ballboy

I'm really bad to do and to post it! I'm just adding to everyones 2ww nightmare.

I'll test again on Wednesday and hopefully its still a BFP and then blood test on Friday which is my OTD. If its positive Ive asked for another on Monday so I can see my accumulative as I've had 2 chems and an ectpoic during IVF; so I know its not over yet and a BFP this early only means that my embryos are trying to attach. Let's hope they can properly this time!!]

I am feeling quietly confident because of the steroids, clexane, my TSH etc.... no reason why it shouldnt work this time. Let's hope it does


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, as expected Bfn for me xxxxx


----------



## piglet12345678

Hi binkyboo.
So sorry for your bfn.
Just cause you expected it does not mean its easier hun.
Sending lots of love hugs and prayers. 
Xxx


----------



## butterflies4ever

So sorry Binkyboo this journey as we know is the hardest route sadly  
did you have a 3dt & do you have any frosties?
I wish you all the best for any future cycles & hope your dream will manifest into reality    

Electra xx


----------



## Eli1000

Hi Girls can I join you. My OTD is 31st July.  Ive  just completed a fresh ICSI cycle.
Ive had 2 embies  replaced this afternoon    however Im already stressing. Reason is that I had another 5 compacted morulas (the stage before blast). The embryologist said they will have to see if any make it to blast by day 6 and then see if any are suitable for freezing. My issue is that day 6  is tomorrow and the clinic is closed. Im at Liverpool Womens Hospital (Hewitt Centre). If no-one is there how will they freeze them? If they are left till Monday they may not survive. Does anyone have any experience of this?
Els xx


----------



## piglet12345678

Hi Eli.
I would not worry. There are lab people who work weekend's. I know this because I had the same issue. So please try and relax. And good luck.
Xxxx


----------



## Tink78

Binkyboo - so sorry got you're BFN. Sending u virtual hugs.

Eli - don't worry as there are always embryologists in the lab keeping an eye on all embies.

Welcome to the crazy 2ww all the new ladies.

AFM - had AF type cramping most of the afternoon aswell as real sore & tender boobs. Must be down to the progesterone pessarys as already had my BFP by 2 HPT's weds/Thursday so not down to implanting as was putting it down to before getting my BFP. Had no symptoms at all this morning or early afternoon. Guess it will be like this till I stop using the cyclogest which is not till after my scan.

Good luck and fingers xd to any ladies testing tomorrow,

Wendy.  X x


----------



## Eli1000

Thanks Girls..Im now relaxing   
Tink congratulations of your BFP. Try not to worry about those cramping pains I also got them after my BFP with my son (a good few days after) and I started panicking as they felt just like AF.  I was on a natural FET cycle with him so had no drugs to blame it on. Its just one of those pregnancy symptoms I think. 
Els x


----------



## Tink78

Eli - Thanks for that. I too have a son from my previous icsi who is 3 next weds (31st) but I can't remember what symptoms I got in the few days after my BFP with him other than the main stuff about 7 weeks after. 

Wendy x


----------



## piglet12345678

Glad your now relaxing Eli. It proper stressed me out as no one was picking up when I rang at 8am. My clinic did not get back to me till 12. I'm wandering if stress may have been part of why ours did not work. As I was really stressed around the two weeks. I mean I know it won't be the whole reason Just think maybe part of it. Me and Dh can't wait to start again. Although he is still off work. :-( 
Lots of love to everyone.
Xxxx


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Hello girls. Can I join in? Had iui on Wednesday so now on 2ww. Very bloated this evening. Look 3 months pregnant at least. Does anyone else have this problem? I know it's the pessaries doing it but panicking incase people start to think I'm pregnant! Have a gorgeous 7 month old girl from my last cycle of iui and would love to give her a brother or sister. Here's hoping. Good luck to you all on your own 2ww.


----------



## Eli1000

Hi girls,
If any of you want to look at my natural FET 2ww diary its on the 'FET diaries' page 4 at the bottom called Eli1000's natural FET diary.  Its full of my symptoms in the two week wait to my BFP and as it was a natural cycle I didn't use and drugs or pessaries so the symptoms are not side affects. Im going to use it to refer to and maybe even add this 2ww to the diary. (Tink u will find those AF pains I talked about in there)
Piglet Im wishing you the best of luck for your next cycle hun.     
Welcome Happiness, congrats on your 7 month old. 
As for me well im still resting up, no symptoms yet, DH is taking the cot sides off our 2 yr olds cot and putting a bed rail on so I don't have to pick him up out of he cot. He is more than ready for a bed but still thrashes around in the night. 
Els xx


----------



## Tink78

Morning all. 

HAPPINESSPLEASE - welcome to the crazy 2ww.

Eli - thanks for that will have a look when my Lil man let's me. 

Why do we get a short sharp pain when we sneeze. It's crazy. Had it when h sneezed during 2ww and that was straight across my tummy but this morning I sneezed and ouch I got a short sharp pain in right side which went after a minute?? 

Hope you all have a great day and fingers xd to any ladies testing today

Wendy x x


----------



## Rozzie1980

Morning everyone. 

Well otd today and got a firm bfp on a normal test and hosp issued hcg cassette.

Will test again tomoz just for peace of mind. Got a decent amount of brown/ dirty discharge since thu (would be af day) so chuffed to bits but being realistic and won't be shopping till passed 3 month marker xx

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## butterflies4ever

Excellent news Rozzie   
keep the   coming ladies   

AFM 1st wk up now 1 wk to go  


Electra x


----------



## Tink78

Rozie1980 - huge Congrats on you're BFP 😀

Butterflies4ever - hope the 2nd week passes quickly for u


----------



## Floodster21

Congratulations rozie, wonderful news


----------



## Ballboy

Congratulations Rozzie !!!


----------



## scooter5

Massive congratulations,Rozzie - fantastic news!  

Hope everyone is surviving the 2ww.  

xxx


----------



## Eli1000

Congratulations Rozzie


----------



## piglet12345678

Congrats rozzie.
Xxxx


----------



## Ballboy

I've had a really long day today... Not happy with my BfP on a HPt I just cannot wait til Friday to get my blood results. My first IVF it was over 400 on OTD and I was negative a week later, my second try (a FET) I tested early and it was positive. By OTD it was only 9. Third try it was bfn at home bit a bfp of 6 on OTD and it then went up over 2 weeks until I had to have surgery to remove the ectopic and my tube along with it. That was a good thing though as it had fluid in it (hydrospalinx) that has previously been drained then filled up again.

I suppose my reason for writing all that down is to explain why my mind is playing overtime. After a lovely first week of my 2ww I now need some superpowers to remai positive.

Anyone out there had success with steroids/ clexane after recurrent loss??


----------



## discodiva77

butterflies4ever said:


> Discodiva, i know they say to avoid swimming, hot baths so best to shower to avoid possible infection.
> 
> Electra xx


Thanks for the advice Electra x


----------



## discodiva77

Ballboy said:


> Disco diva - no pineapple. It's actually bad for implantation and I was told to avoid. I was told by hospital to drink lots of milk as the protein is good. No baths so your cervix can get its natural plug back (that was after a FET though). i dont think paint fumes is that great but its good to keep your mind on other things... I've renovated a whole house and finishing off this week. I'm 4dp 5dt and starting to go nuts!!


Thanks Ballboy. Really confused about the pineapple juice thing now as everything I've read on Internet says a glass of pure or not from concentrate juice is good for you! Just having 1 glass a day. Has anyone else on here drank pineapple juice and got a BFP? X


----------



## scooter5

Hey Discodiva, I just wanted to say that you're not alone in your confusion.  I've heard so much conflicting info on the pineapple thing - eat fresh pineapple, only eat the core of fresh pineapple, don't eat fresh pineapple at all, drink from concentrate, don't drink from concentrate, drink/eat until OTD, only drink/eat for three days post transfer...I'm still not at all clear on what you are supposed to do or not supposed to do when it comes to pineapple.  Try not to worry about it - if you are getting stressing by it then maybe stop drinking it but I wouldn't worry about having had a glass a day - I'm sure it won't sdo you any harm at all

xx


----------



## discodiva77

Thanks Scooter. Just trying anything at the moment as we've been TTC for over 5 years now and we're on our 5th IUI. Just wish it would hurry up and happen for us!!!!! X


----------



## Eli1000

oops, well ive been munching on fresh pineapple daily, and drinking the pineapple juice.   
But I did the same last time and got BFP, hope I haven't ruined chances.
Els xx


----------



## may2

hi ladies,
Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine.

Just want to clarify the pineapple issue. pineapple* juice* is good for you during treatment. Not from Concentrate is better but from concentrate is also good. they both contain selenium which helps implantation.
FRESH pineapple is not good for you because it contains an enzyme that induces uterine contraction, that's why we advice women to eat it after 38 weeks to help induce labour. this enzyme is destroyed during juicing process. you have to eat a lot of pineapple for this to even happen so dont worry.

hope that was helpful
may

This post contains an unconfirmed information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content.


----------



## mimi xx

Hi ladies,
can I join. im day7of et had 2day 6 day eggys transfered. today got a bit of brown discharge n been having a sore tummy.  does this sound like game over? 

My last icsi failed so streesing lots 

thanks all xx


----------



## piglet12345678

Hi meme.
No it certainly does not mean its over yet. Just try and stay relaxed. I know that's really hard. 
Lots of love hun. And prayers your way.
Xxxx


----------



## butterflies4ever

Welcome meme, do you mean you had 2 x day6 embies transferred? I've heard that lots of women spot brown stuff when implantation occurs or it could also be old blood which is also very common.
Looks like we had our transfer on the same day 15th July am i right?

AFM I tested today 7dp5dt & got a - so will test again come Wednesday   OTD is Sat so   my luck changes 

Thanks for clarifying the pineapple debate may2, i've had a small glass a day from the wk end when i thought implantation could occur. I done this also with my last successful cycle which resulted in our son. So yes, NOT FROM CONCENTRATED LADIES

No worries discodiva 

Electra x

Baby dust to all x x x


----------



## mimi xx

hey. yeah thats what I mean. 
I had et on 16th. when is the earliest I can test?

    

thinking of u all.
xx


----------



## butterflies4ever

It's usually 12-14days after transfer so i'd say Sun/mon  


Electra x


----------



## Loz2013

Hi Girls, I'm new here, This is my very 1st IVF/ICSI and currently on Day 5 on 2ww eeeek so nervous


----------



## Wizbit28

Hi Loz2013! 

I'm also on the 2WW with first Ivf cycle. We find out either way on Wednesday evening. Had a week off work last week , back today and just couldn't wait to get home- I have a heavy job and even though work are being supportive and I'm on light duties I just feel like I want to wrap myself in bubble wrap- I know it won't change the outcome though - it really does send you loopy doesn't it?!

We are having egg donation as I have primary ovarian failure from the age of 12. Got 5 eggs, 3 fertilised, one got to a day 5 blastocyst which is what we had transferred. Anyway thought I'd PM you as I'm new on here too and it's hard to know where and what to post! 

I wish you lots of baby luck. X


----------



## Loz2013

Hi Whizbit28 

 Fingers crossed you get a BFP on Wednesday you must be getting  really nervous, the days are just dragging right now, a day seems like a week for me. I was only left with 1 egg out of 7 that fertilized  and that 1 left wasn't looking good at first but to our relief it got to a good 4 cell grade And transfered on day 2 so praying this one is a fighter lol x


----------



## Rozzie1980

Morning x

Just a wee question. Does anyone have any issues with the cyclogest pesseries? Mine are going in the front door but since thu I have had a fair bit of brown discharge. Was wondering if this is a common thing?

Gonna call my clinic this avo to ask them as its getting on my nerves and obviously concerned it could cause problem with my bfp.

Rozzie x


----------



## Loz2013

Morning Rozzie, I'm on Crimone V/Gel so not sure how different they are, but I was told to expect some spotting due to irritation, so it could be that, but phone and check anyway to make sure  Good luck xx


----------



## scooter5

Morning Ladies

Welcome Meme and Loz - hope you're keeping sane on the 2ww.

Hey, Whizbit - my OTD is tomorrow too.  How are you feeling about it - it's so nerve racking isn't it, I'm afraid that my positivity is pretty low becuse I have AF pains and pre AF skin.  Part of me really wants to know now and the other part doesn't in case it's bad news - at least at the moment there's a chance!  We're going in for a blood test in the morning and will then get a call with the results late afternoon.  Are you also doing that or are you going to do an HPT in the morning?  Wishing you all the very best for tomorrow and here's praying that it's a lucky day all round...     

Hope everyone else is well.

xxx


----------



## Laura111

His everyone, just found this thread. I am also on 2ww. Testing a week tomorrow! We have been tcc for 2 years. No known reason for infertility. Had a three day transfer on Saturday. had 9 eggs, 6 fertilised, a 9 and 7 cell embyro transferred. Had some fragmentation so were not classed as good quality. Am back to work tomorrow too. How's everyone managing with the wait. 

It's so hard to not think about it every minute! Has anyone started getting any symptoms? I've been feeling really tired but think that's too early to be a pregnancy Related symptom. I am using the pessaries too. I initially had some spotting but that was directly after transfer so it may have been that. 

Good luck to everyone in waiting xxx


----------



## butterflies4ever

Scooter all the best for tomorrows beta's hope your get the call you so rightly deserve   

Well woke up this morning to a flatter tummy to y'day    not looking good for me sadly  

Rozzie, when is OTD i think it could be old implantation spotting mixed in with the pessaries so looking good from where i'm standing   


Electra x


----------



## Loz2013

Fingers crossed for you tomorrow scooter  Has anyone experienced waking up with severe dry mouth I had that the last 2 mornings, I've been trying to drink as much water as I can, but I'm now waking up some nights at least 2 times during the night cause all the water drinking lol. X


----------



## flipper123

Hi hope everyone is ok
Scooter good luck for tomorrow, really hope it's good news for you
I'm 9dp2dt and did a test, it was negative  feeling despondant but know its early and has time to change. Haven't had any symptoms apart from the odd twinge but had some crinone come away this morning (sorry tmi) and it had a pinky orange tinge, hope it's not the start of af  feel sad


----------



## jetski

Oh flipper try not to worry, 9 days past 2dt is very early isnt it? Whens your OTD?
Welcome to the new ladies, this 2 week wait is horrific isnt it! 
My OTD is Thursday but really dont want to test, I have a new fear of HPTs... seen to many negatives I guess!
So am keeping positive and going to hold out until Saturday morning when me and DH both have the day off  
I dont mind waiting and being pupo for a bit longer   

xxx


----------



## scooter5

Thank you all so much for the good wishes    

Butterflies, try to stay positive - it's probably just everything settling down after EC - hang in there  

Oh Flipper, try not to feel despondent - that does seem like a very early test and it doesn't necessarily mean anything.  There have been ladies who posted on here who have had BFN when tested early but who went on the have BFPs.  It can turn around.  

Jetski, I completely agree with you - I cannot stand HPTs.  I have developed a complete phobia of them - even when I see them in a shop I feel sad.  Like you say, for me it's because I've only ever seen negatives and so I associate them with horrid times - I cannot even imagine one turning positive.  That's why I'm only doing the beta test tomorrow and no HPT, even though I'll wait longer for the results.

xx


----------



## jetski

Scooter I think that is a great idea... that means its totally out of your hands. When they call you tomorrow and say its positive you can buy 10 HPTs just to see that second line!!     Do you have any symptoms..../? I have headaches and have had cramps last week but apart from that nothing at all 
xxx


----------



## NowOrNever

Hello everyone - day 1 of the 2ww for me... and already it feels like a week! Everything takes sooooo long.. 

There seems to be a lot of BFPs on the front of this thread though - which is great.


----------



## jetski

Hello non! welcome to the god awful 2ww!
I am 8dp5dt and feel like I am on a 2 year wait not 2 week!! Tee hee, its not that bad really plus I  quite like being PUPO, DH has been cleaning and cooking dinner every night for me which is a revelation!
All the best for your 2ww
xxx


----------



## scooter5

Ha ha, Jetski - if I get a positive from the clinic I will absolutely do that - just to stick it to those stupid HPTs  !  Unfortunately I've pretty much only had AF symptoms which for me means a lot of strong lower back pain which started at around 5 dpt.  I have had a few twinges in my tum and sides but very little and my boobs feel normal.    Frankly, I don't feel any different to times when I've previously got BFNs but I'm praying that doesn't necessarily mean anything and am really trying to stay positive.  I'v heard that headaches is a good sign...!  Keeping everything crossed for you    

Welcome NoN and very best of luck with the 2ww madness!  It's strange, isn't it - two week hols always fly by yet that's never the case with the 2ww!

x


----------



## Tink78

Hi everyone, 

Soory no personals today but usinf someone elses computer as mine is not up and running yet since we moved end of jan as i was using my phone which has decided the wants to play up so got to take it to Apple store on sunday to be repaired or replaced. 

Welcome all you new ladies to the crazy 2ww

chat soon and good luck to all that are testing over the next few days.

Wendy x x


----------



## jetski

yep your right about the 2 week hols scooter, 2 weeks holidays flies by yet this takes forever!!  

xx


----------



## Magic2013

hi ladies

i need some help... im on gestone injections and ever since transfer ive been having cramping and today when i went to toliet i wiped this morning pinkish blood then this afternoon im getting brown blood.. im getting so worrie di thought your not supposed bleed on gestone?? can anyone help... we had a top quality blast transfered on saturday im getting so nervous i think its going be bfn!!


----------



## goldbunny

it's fine don't panic. 
the gestone injections will probably be causing the cramping. i cramped all through my 2ww when i got my BFP.

3dpt is pretty early it's likely any bleeding is down to implantation.. many (most i think) people bleed, some people who get BFP bleed for months.. good luck   enjoy your 2ww!


----------



## Ballboy

Hey Rozzie... Put them up your bum instead! You can use them vaginally or rectally and I find up the bum much less messy. Apologies if TMI !!

2ww is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo long!! I'm now testing every day, comparing lines, googling a load of nonsense, trying to stay positive, eating like a horse, on FF every 2 mins. I AM COMPLETELY NUTS.

I know I have a BFP but I expected one - its been BFP every time. I NEED to know my blood results so I can relax. I don't have any symptoms at all and I was hoping for sore boobs by now.


Scooter - 9dp 2dt is really early! you have to remember that it was only a 2 day embryo so you have to give it chance! Reason we all have to wait 2 weeks is to accommodate those that have had earlier transfers. Good luck and I hope its a BFP on test day!


----------



## mimi xx

I test today a week.  but I think ive already come on.  

hope there is still hope  

xx


----------



## discodiva77

One week down and one week to go till AF due date (2wks after Ovitrelle shot) - and I'm going insane!!!  Analysing every twinge and symptom. But I feel different this month as I'm really tired and lethargic, having headaches and my tummy feels weird. The only way to describe it is a bloated tight feeling which is always there. This is my 5th IUI and I know this might all be in my head but I just needed to vent! Fingers crossed these are positive signs and not me dreaming up symptoms to encourage myself! Is anyone else half way through the 2ww and feeling this way? X


----------



## Rozzie1980

Cheers bailboy x. I will try that from nxt one and see how it goes. Spoke to clinic and they aren't concerned as long as stays brown and doesn't go pink or red. But fed up with the mess.  Got to re-test on Fri before they schedule a scan. So fingers crossed.

Just SO bored as not working just now and no point job hunting incase am preggars as no one will hire me if I am.  Good thing is my 8 month puppy has company all day now. And I am slowly winning the battle on making perfect cookies. Dp has mint aero ones to try tonight but my caramel ones didnt turn out very well but the gloppy mess is yummy lol xx


----------



## Team4G

Hi 

I am currently at 6dp5dt and new to this site. Did a hpt this morning and it came back negative. Also heard this morning that we only have 1 frozen egg to fall back on. Feeling down but think being able to share with others who have experienced 2ww would help.

This is our third attempt and the first with DE.


----------



## jetski

Hi Team4G

welcome to the 2ww!! 6dp5dt is way to early to worry about! Just try and enjoy being PUPO if you can and test again in 4/5 days  When is your OTD?  

xx


----------



## piglet12345678

Hello everyone .
Welcome to all the new ladies on here. Good luck to you all. Feeling completely stressed and worried about tommorow as we find out where we go from here. So concerned. Anyone else been through this.
Xxx


----------



## Ballboy

Lots of us all of a sudden!!! Bring on the BfP's!!!!


----------



## Yzzbee

Good evening ladies, 

Thought I would join this thread as I am just over the halfway mark... OTD is Monday. We have decided to test on Saturday (probably Sunday along with the hospital test on Monday!) so that we've got a few days to come to terms with whatever the result may be. 

I haven't had any pain or symptoms at all since ET but on Sunday I had very bad tummy ache and have felt tender around my ovaries ever since, has anyone else experienced this? Let's hope that it's my embie snuggling in 

This process really does take over your life!! 

Fingers crossed that there are some more BFP's to come and a lot less BFN's, good luck to everyone.


----------



## Beandreaming

Ball boy!  Loved your earlier post!  Reminded me of me so I must be COMPLETELY NUTS as well!  Ha ha!  X


----------



## Ballboy

Haha! Beandreaming!! I love being so honest on here as we are all in the same boat! Especially those of us that have had a few goes x


----------



## Wizbit28

Hey Ladies , in should be asleep at this point but feel sick about tomorrow , mind working overtime...it's a crazy experience! So want to know result so we know what we're dealing with but like the 'pupo' and scared its a negative and I've been making the symptoms I have had up (over active smell, feeling sickly in the mornings a couple of days) !  I go in the morning for blood test and phone late afternoon for results. Fingers crossed and prayers for us all , especially testing tomorrow. Hoping for BFP's all round. Now time to try get some sleep. 

Scooter-    and more   x

Hey loz2013- yes really nervous but just kind of want to be tomorrow evening in a way now. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Team4G

Good luck today wizbit28!


----------



## Ballboy

Good luck Wizbit!!!!!!!! Certainly sounds like you have the symptoms!! Keep yourself extra busy today x


----------



## butterflies4ever

All the best Wizbit    

Electra x


----------



## Loz2013

Morning Girls.

All the best for you Whizbit, we are all here for you and praying you get that BFP  

How are the rest of you girls coping? 

Well only a week left to go for me till testing day eeek! So far I have been OK symptom wise, but for the last couple of days, I've been getting more tired, last night trying to sleep i felt funny, can't really explain it, woke up this morning, with dry mouth for the 3rd time now, had a bit of a sore throat, that's gone now, and I've noticed as well my urine (sorry tmi) smells stronger Been drinking lots too, but not getting my hopes up as it all could be the crimone gel. Trying to stay positive


----------



## Magic2013

Well yesterday was 3dp5dt and i had some pink spotting and then brown and nothing by 2pm and today i have nothing again... does anyone know if this is implantation? im getting awful cramps though


----------



## butterflies4ever

Magic, it so sounds like implantation to me & the timing is about right too   

Loz, i too had a dry throat for 3-4 days but it seems to have eased off now. All my symptoms seem to have faded too   already thinking of my next go in a few months but hoping &    i get a lovely surprise at the wk end  


Electra x


----------



## Magic2013

Thanks butterflies4ever --- im going insane ....i thought it was all over and this cycle would get cancelled and now im sitting here with a blast on board and 2 in the freezer and i am so positive this time and so worried im setting myself up for a huge disappointment......


----------



## Loz2013

Electra, I'm already thinking it has not worked for me mainly because I'm not really a lucky person and all the symptoms I've been getting are mainly down to the crimone gel, read the side affects and apart from heightened sense of smell, its the side affects   I'm a bit bloated today and that's about it. Having one of those days   all I ever want is one thing in life and that's to be a mum. I think I need to pull myself together lol. Loz x


----------



## mimi xx

life isnt fun is it. I still got a week left till I test. but I came on yesyerday 

called my doctor and he said that generally I shouldn't start bleeding this early even if the treatment hasnt worked due to the durgs. 

so confussing!!
Already planning my next treatment 

xx


----------



## butterflies4ever

Sorry to hear that meme, it's sucks i know.... i once remeember the same happening to me &   arrived b4 my OTD   did you do a pee test??
Will you be going for a fresh cycle on your next go of do you have frosties? 

Loz    you will become a mum      


Electra x


----------



## mimi xx

no not yet. My last round I did a test even tho I came on and it was postive for about an hour. so I won't test this time. you just no when it hasnt worked.

will do a fresh round got an appointment in August n september with a plan to start in October.

and maybe fit a holiday in before  

good luck ladies!!!!!
xx


----------



## butterflies4ever

It always helps to have a plan & the holiday is even better.

Lady luck better change her aura coz we all need some good luck that's for sure, forget about the good weather!!


Electra x


----------



## Carly82

Hi Everyone,

I did join the 2ww thread a couple of weeks ago but ive nbeen rubish at posting although i have read daily.

I am on my 3rd round of clomid and usually have a 28 day cycle. I know i ovulated on the 6th or 7th july due to positive opks. I was due to test on Monday and it was bfn but still i have no af. Im due to start the egg share process but cant until af comes due to the follicle scan. I had to cancel my appt which should of been today and they rescheduled it to friday but i can see me having to cancel that aswell. Scan has to be done cd2 - 5.

Sorry to ramble on, just wondered if anyone had experienced anything similar and what the out come was.

I also have no af signs at all xxx

 to all xx


----------



## piglet12345678

So so so sorry meme.
Sending lots of love prayers and hugs your way.
Xxxxxx
Me and Dh start again in September. After our holiday. They are also going to try and do a more natural cycle and just use presseries. See if that agrees with me and my body. As she felt that may have contributed to it not working.
Lots of love to everyone else waiting.
Xxxx


----------



## scooter5

I cannot believe that I am about to write this but...

It's OTD and the clinic have just called to say that...it's a BFP.  HcG: 324.  Please can I have my first ever set of pom poms, Sharry!

In complete and utter shock - never believed that this could happen for us.  

Good luck to everyone and positive thoughts to you all. 

Now we begin the next three week wait until our first scan which is scheduled for 14 August...Please hang on in there little bean(s!?)


----------



## jetski

Scooter yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy That is amazing!!! There is hope!! Have you had any symptoms?!!
Am so happy for you 
         

xxxxx


----------



## flipper123

Congratulations scooter that's great news, good luck for your scan xx


----------



## jetski

ps Scooter how many hpts have you done since finding out?!!! I would buy stacks!!!
xxx


----------



## butterflies4ever

Woo wee Scooter     congratulations to you both     
FANTASTIC NEWS    
Great beta's also  

Keep them coming ladies x x

Electra x


----------



## tilly1980

Hope no one minds me jumping on this board but just had to post on seeing your news *Scooter* and wanted to say how happy I am for you, congrats and wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## Loz2013

Whoo hoooo!! Congratulations scooter, so happy for you    all the best for your scan  Bring on the BFP! XX


----------



## Tink78

Hi all

Meme - so sorry that ur AF has already showed its nasty head. Virtual hugs ur way.

Piglet - glad all went well for u today with the consultant. Starting after a holiday will be good as you will feel a little relaxed. Good luck for the next try. 

Scooter - huge Congrats to u. Ur scan is the day after mine as mine is booked for the 13th August. And like the 2ww the time is going SLOW as I got my BFP last weds/thurs .  

Welcome to all the new ladies to the crazy 2ww.

Sorry no more personals but got to rush n get dinner ready. 

AFM - since my BFP last weds & Thursday cramping had almost non existent, get mainly sore boobs and that overly watery feeling in my mouth but nothing more. Well got my replacement phone today which was quick as only spoke to Apple yesterday about my faulty one, so can post more often rather than pages later. Lol

Good luck to all ladies testing in next few days 

Wendy x x


----------



## scooter5

Ladies

Thanks you all sooooooo much for you messages.  You are all amazing.

I can't stop smiling!!!

Jetski - so far three but I'm definitely going to do more!!!!!!  

xxx


----------



## Rozzie1980

Congratulations Scooter that is excellent news xx I hope ur appt comes round quickly for u xx


----------



## jetski

At least 10 I would say Scooter, up yours HPTs!!   
x


----------



## luluf442

Meme - I'm so sorry, that absolutely sucks.  Are your clinic going to run any blood tests to check your progesterone?

Scooter - congratulations!!! Awesome news.  Xx


----------



## Ballboy

Congratulations Scooter !!!! 324 is a really good number too.... xxxx


----------



## piglet12345678

Thank you. Very much Tink 78. Feeling very happy now. Looking forward to holiday. Clinic said it was good we were having a holiday as we can fully relax.
Congrats scooter.
Good luck to evei else.
Xxxxx


----------



## Eli1000

Congratulations Scooter   Have a healthy 8 months
Meme I'm so sorry to hear AF turned up early hun   
Piglet..get yourself in holiday mode. A relaxing holiday is just what you deserve and you will be in a wonderful frame of mind for the next cycle.
Loz I have everything crossed for you hun     
Well i'm one week away from OTD. The pessaries are driving me nuts because I don't know what are preg symptoms and what are pessary symptoms. I feel rough which is increasing by the day, headachey, exhausted, and stretched stomach feeling...very similar to how I felt last time I was in 2ww but last time I had no drugs so I knew they were preg symptoms. I also have on/off hot flushes - I never had this last time so unsure if its a symptom. My boobs have gone very veiny so hoping that's also a good sign. Im tempted to test tomorrow as I'm a pee on a stick addict but Ill only be 5dp 5dt so I don't want to feel disappointed. 
Does anyone else know what the pessary symptoms are - do they make you feel rough - rough as in mild hangover? I promise I haven't touched a drop   
Roll on OTD
  to all xxx


----------



## discodiva77

Congratulations Scooter! Great news!!!!

Fingers crossed for the rest of us ladies waiting to test. 1 week down - 1 more to go! Xxx


----------



## Wizbit28

What a relief!!!! Pom poms for me too today!   - can you add me Sharry? 

Another hurdle crossed- as you all are aware ladies there's a long way to go yet but for tonight we are just celebrating and thinking about what could be in 9 months time! 

Scooter - we scan on the same day! Congratulations- I was holding my breath hoping so much we both had good news tonight.   that all goes well until the next hurdle. 

My hcg was 138... Don't really know what that means and don't retest it- can anyone explain to me?

Love to all the July crew


----------



## jetski

Yayyyy wizbit!!!! Amazing news!!!!!!!!!   
Xxx


----------



## Tink78

Wizbit - Huge Congrats on you're BFP. 

Wendy x x


----------



## butterflies4ever

EXCELLENT NEWS WIZBIT     
Am very happy for you both   looks like the symptoms you were having were real after all  

You done it babe xxx


Electra


----------



## piglet12345678

Thank you ellie1000.
Can't wait to go away.Even though I'm feeling good. I'm still tired from all the emotion plus working all seven days last week.
Good luck with your cycle hun. 
Xxxx


----------



## Ballboy

Hcg of 138 is really good! Anything over 100 on test day is good!! Yay!!!

I'm crapping myself on numbers for Friday!! Please make then sky high and safe!


----------



## Loz2013

Yayyyyyyy!! congrats Whizbit, im doing a happy dance lol. Keep these BFP coming xxx


----------



## jetski

Good morning ladies

well i tested today as it was my OTD, couldnt wait until saturday as my headaches were awful and wanted to take something! And for the first time in my entire life I have a BFP!!! Im in utter shock, the line was there!!
In a day dream right now       But a very happy day dream, third time lucky for us, please stay little dot/s

Hope everyone else is okay
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## butterflies4ever

Fabulous news Jetski    
Weldone you  

 

Electra x


----------



## jetski

Thank you electra, cant belive it right now!
Sharry please can you add me to the HOF as a BFP, I need some pom poms in my life!
xxxxxx


----------



## Wizbit28

Morning all. 

Thanks Ballboy- feel reassured, hope those numbers keep rising. 
Thanks for all the support- it really helps. Did a HPT this morning just to do something 'normal' - pregnant- whoop!

Congratulations Jetski- fab news


----------



## Tink78

Morning all

Jetski - Huge Congrats on you're BFP. 

Good luck to all testing today and tomorrow

Wendy x x


----------



## Loz2013

Congrats JetSki Lovely news to here  Keep them BFP coming girls xx


----------



## jojo:)

Hi. Have been watching this and had to say something! Congratulations everyone.. So many bfp!!  
And to those with bfn don't loose heart. Xxxxxx


----------



## scooter5

Oh my word.

This is amazing - what a couple of days, it's a BFP bonanza...

Massive hurrah and huzzah to you, Wizbit - Well done on your BFP, BFP, one more time, BFP!!!!     

Hip Hip Hooray for you, Jetski - huge congratulations on your BFP, BFP, let me hear you say, BFP!!!!      

Good luck to everyone still to test and as ever hugs and thoughts to those that didn't get there this cycle.  

xxx


----------



## Ballboy

One more day to go to OTD. I tested again this morning... still BFP and a stronger line! I had a little cry as I think it might just work properly this time. I hope that is true... I've read so many posts of women wishing the same just to look at the footer and see that they had twins. It does happen! Thats why we all do it right? Do it enough times.....


----------



## luluf442

Wow - what a great few days on here!!

Wizbit - congratulations!!! 

Jetski - wahoo!!  

Bet you guys are walking around in a daze!!  So happy for you. 

Ballboy - everything crossed for some very reassuring news for you tomorrow!

AFM - I'm now 10dp5dt and going pretty insane!  Particularly as my ET was 15.7.13 and so many of you now have your results - OTD not til Tuesday for my blood test - but will likely test at the weekend so as to not have to go to work afterwards if it's not good news (been there, done that, not a great plan!) 

I don't have any real symptoms I don't think - there's been a few things that have come and gone (2 days where I had awful acid reflux at night which I've never had before, but then it went, managed to convince myself my wee smells funny!, a few pulls round the belly button each day) but I had a lot of symptoms on my last cycle that made me so convinced it had worked and it was a BFN so trying not to freak out.  Main thing was really excrutiating cramps for a week post ET and insomnia - haven't slept more than 3-4 hours a night for nearly 10 days so frankly can't tell what's drugs / pregnancy or delirium anymore!

Good luck to everyone still losing their marbles on the 2ww!


----------



## PalmTree

Hey girls,

Can I join you? I'm now 2ww with OTD on Sunday, 28th June.  I had one blastocyst embryo grade 5AB at the Lister clinic in London.
Today, 8 days post transfer, I'm having a hard day as the period pain feeling is getting more regular, breasts are tender and the bloating continues... As I had all these in previous tempts I know it can be caused due the progesterone. 

I'm trying to keep positive but it's hard today!   

Has anyone got these symptoms and got a BFP? 

How many days after 5 day embryo transfer did you do the urine test? I'm travelling at the moment and can't get a blood test.


PalmTree


----------



## Eli1000

Congratulations to all those with BFP's     
Wonderful news


----------



## BathBelle

Hello,

It's my OTD tomorrow, but I've been testing positive for over a week now  Just   this little one sticks around.

Palmtree, You should be able to get an accurate result 14dpEC.

Good luck for everyone still to test      

xxx


----------



## discodiva77

Congrats to all the BFPs!

Got a quick question. I'm 8dp IUI and today I've been really dizzy. Had to stay in bed most of the day. Feel really wobbly and room is kinda spinning when I lift my head off of my pillow. Anyone else felt like this? This is my 5th IUI & ive never felt this before during my 2ww. I know it might be a bug but I'm praying its a positive sign. X


----------



## BathBelle

Discodiva, Dizzyness is a pg symptom  I've had it with each of my BFPs. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## discodiva77

Hey bathbelle. Did you get dizzy during your 2ww? Been pretty tired too - so fingers crossed its 5th time lucky!! Lol


----------



## BathBelle

Yes lots of dizzy spells and very tired too


----------



## flipper123

Congratulations to all those with bfp's today, it's great news as lovely to hear it can work xx
Unfortunately it's a bfn for us, 11dp2dt still testing negative and af has arrived today, will have bloods to confirm its all over in the morning  
Good luck to all those waiting, focus on the good stories  xx


----------



## Loz2013

Aww Flipper123 so sorry to hear you got a bfn   try keep your chin up hun, sending hugs   xx


----------



## Wizbit28

Sorry to hear your bad news flipper   x


----------



## Wizbit28

Palmtree- I had period type ache and tender boobs and got a BFP, sending you positive vibes and   x


----------



## Tink78

Bathbelle and ballboy - Congrats on ur Bfps. 

Flipper - sorry for ur BFN. Sending hugs ur way.

Welcome new ladies

Good luck to everyone else due to test 

Wendy x x


----------



## Ballboy

Thanks Tinks. OTD tomorrow!!!


----------



## Eli1000

Flipper


----------



## butterflies4ever

Congrats to all you lucky ladies with great news  wish i were joining you!!
Also Flipper, sorry to read your news, i wish you success on your next cycle hun    

AFM went for bloods today & get results tomorrow but i tested this morning & still negative  
I know its over for us this time sadly.


----------



## Kturner

Hi everyone im new to this sharry could you add me please ivf otd 30 july


----------



## piglet12345678

Flipper so sorry for your bfn.  
Sending you prayers love and hugs sweetie.
Here if you want to talk.
Xxxx


----------



## piglet12345678

Welcome kturner.
Good luck hun. 
Hope your feeling ok. 
Xxx


----------



## Magic2013

Hi ladies

Cant sleep tonight hubby admitted to hospital and having appendix out tomorrow and im worried sick ! 
Good news is now 6dp5dt and no bleeding other than on 3dp5dt which was I hope implantation. . Still cramping a little too but now all alone and I might have to test on my own because hubby wont be out of hospital :-((((( 
We soooooooo need this to be dfp!!!


----------



## PalmTree

Wizbit28,

Did you take progesterone? 


PalmTree


----------



## dickinson34

Morning ladies .... I'm 6dp3dt and feeling no symptoms what so ever, I have sore boobs but I have all along and I've put that down to the 2x daily pessary. Should I be feeling anything by now if I'm to get a BFP? Any advice?


----------



## jess 0x0

Hi, just wanted to say I had no symptoms in the 2ww and I got a BFP.
Good luck, do something to keep you busy.


Jess
xxx


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

No, it's normal not to have any pregnancy symptoms.  Most women who get pregnant naturally have no idea they are pregnant until a missed period.

With my last ICSI cycle which resulted in a BFP and twins at a first scan, I had no symptoms at all in the 2ww.

Good luck

X


----------



## Loz2013

Morning Dickson34, I I'm the same as you with no symptoms at all I did have the odd cramp after egg transfer and a few symptoms but I think it was all down to crimone gel, as now I'm feeling fine no symptoms what's so ever! My OTD is the  31st and so fingers crossed for both of us that we get the   x


----------



## Rozzie1980

Morning everyone x

Today I am stumped as to what my body is doing or whether I am still preggars.

Yesterday I had cramps and back ache accompanied with bleeding but only when went to toilet. Today I decided to put pessery in the back place and so far I have no bleeding, cramps etc.

I had brown discharge from last thu which would have been my af day and again I have had the tiniest bit today. Pregnancy test is still positive this mng but I know if was losing my seedling it will be positive for another wee while. Also is one day of light bleeding enough for a miscarriage? From my past experience it isn't.

Confused.com lol

Anyone have any ideas? Waiting for clinic to call me back this avo xx


----------



## jetski

Morning rozzie you poor thing! I think if the hpt wtill says positive then surely you are pg?! 
I dont really have much of an idea but here for support! Hopefully the clinic will have some answers, have you had blood tests?

xxxx


----------



## may2

Morning ladies,
Congratulations to all those with bfp's, may the remaining months be smooth and trouble free.

Unfortunately it's a bfn for us. We are going to concentrate on what we have and move on.  No more treatment for us as its putting a strain on our relationship and entire life x

Good luck to all those waiting, may your wish come true x
May


----------



## Loz2013

Hi Sharry can you add me plz thank you x


----------



## Ballboy

Make that an official BFP sharry!!

My hcg level is a confident 840 11dp5dt!!! Anything over 100 good so thrilled. It might just stick this time!!!

For all those ladies on the 2ww, I have no symptoms whatsoever. Every other time I've had sore boobs and always had that as my "yes I'm pregnant" symptom. This time nothing even though my hcg is higher.

Wooooo hoooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## PalmTree

Congratulations Ballboy  
I have 2 days more to go......    

PalmTree


----------



## Loz2013

Congratulations ballboy I'm soooooo chuffed for you! I'm feeling a lot more positive now. Good luck to all girls testing in next few days, sending lots of baby dust. Can't wait till Wednesday now, feeling excited and nervous now xxx. may2 so sorry to hear your bfn. Sending hugs xx


----------



## futuresbright

Hi Ladies 

Hope you dont mind me joining?
Its lovely to read all the BFP  
Well im 8dp3dt and taking progestrone pesseries, and right up to yesterday i have had AF type symptoms and yesterday sharp pain in the left boob when i took my bra off.
Today however nothing, no pain anywhere, no symptoms, nothing apart from my continous bloated tummy i seem to have since treatment.
I have no idea what is going on inside but now im really worried as why have the symptoms stopped?
would it be silly to test yet?


----------



## rsm

Hi everyone,
I've been avidly reading all of your posts and seeing how you are all doing.
I'm 9dp2dt and sadly started a tiny bit of brown spotting today and my boobs have stopped hurting and no symptoms etc. I usually have pre-af spotting so I don't really need to a test to tell me what I know already in my heart.
I asked my Dr if I have to keep taking the progesterone until Monday which is my OTD and he said I should until it was definite - I just feel like I'm prolonging the agony though.

Congrats to all you lovely ladies with BFP's - I always love seeing some good news

Good luck to everyone else still waiting in their 2ww


----------



## Loz2013

Welcome future bright  are you on Crimone Gel? Im on that and had the AF symptoms etc, its the side effects of the gel. All my symptoms have gone except sore boobs and feeling tired, don't worry not everyone has symptoms. Good luck and fingers crossed xx


----------



## futuresbright

Hi Loz

I am on 400mg Progestrogne pesseries twice a day. Just so worrying that all symptoms have gone today. Am tempted to test just to see...


----------



## rsm

Futuresbright,
Step away from the test !! HA HA
I've read so many posts on here from girls who tested early and got a BFN and got upset only to get a BFP later. Resist if you can. 
My good friend had a successful IVF and she also had zero symptoms so hang in there if you can sweetie x


----------



## pinklady30

Hi, 

Hope its ok to post - we're having ET tomorrow. So will be starting our 2WW do many people take the time off work? 
I'm hoping to have a read back through the posts so I can get to know you all.

Love and hugs to all.

xx


----------



## rsm

Welcome Pinklady30 and wishing you the very best of luck for your ET tomorrow.

My ET was on a Wednesday and fortunately I can do my work from home so I just took the rest of the week off and worked at home. My clinic said I can go back to normal though so whatever you feel comfortable with as long as you don't over exert yourself you'll be fine.


----------



## futuresbright

lol ive steped away from HPT.


----------



## rsm

Good girl futuresbright. You've still got hope sweetie and you haven't got long to go.

Now my journey is over I'll be on here more often probably seeing how you are all getting on so I'll be watching out for your result. When is your OTD?


----------



## futuresbright

thursday next week....sooooooo long to wait


----------



## luluf442

Ballboy - what an awesome hcg!?! So chuffed for you. And breathe....

May - sorry to hear about your bfp and tough decision.  Thinking of you.

Rozzie - hope you heard back from the clinic and have got some good advice. Everything crossed for you.

Welcome to all the new ladies joining in the fun x


----------



## NowOrNever

Congrats Jetski! You were a February cycle buddy too. Hope this is a good omen!

Xxx


----------



## Ballboy

It's huge isn't it Lulu!! Must be 2 at the minute but lots can change. I feel really confident that I will get to scan this time unless something really horrible happens!

Eeeeeeek!!!!!!a


----------



## Wizbit28

Congratulations Ballboy- really strong hcg!  

Palm tree- yes I'm using prog. Pessary am and pm. 

Welcome to the new people! Hope you find this helpful....I'm new to this too and definitely have found the support helpful. 

I took a weeks annual leave and gp wrote note for week of light duties -I've a really heavy job working with people who have head injuries in rehab. My clinic said " have a couple of easy days" , my acupuncturist said I shouldn't be hoovering or lifting heavy things for two weeks. Totally confused so went for what I thought was a compromise. BFP for me earlier this week


----------



## Rozzie1980

Rsm. Plz dont give up hope just yet. We all know our own bodies but ivf knocks everything to buggery.

I had ohss and now that has gone after a stay In hospital.

The out symtom I had was sore breasts. That then went away and day aft af would be due I started brown discharge. Yesterday I had a bleed and today am back to brown stuff but still showing a bfp.

So ur body may just be all to cock with everything its been through. I have only today got sore breasts again. So u just never know, try to stay positive till fate makes it obvious what the score is.

Fingers crossed for u x


----------



## rsm

Ahh thanks so much Rozzie - I hope you are right but I'm losing hope by the minute. If I had the brown spotting and felt something else like sore boobs, tiredness, sickness - ANYTHING then I may still have a little hope but alas there is nothing 

Still I will keep on taking the progesterone and do a test on Monday anyway as I have to let the clinic know a definite either way.

Congrats on your BFP and hope all is smooth sailing from here on in for you sweetie x


----------



## discodiva77

Congrats Ballboy! Just read about your BFP!   

Afm - I am now 9 dp IUI and for the 2nd day in a row I've felt dizzy and as if the room is spinning. Tummy is still bloated and occasionally feeling seedy but thats all so far. No sore BBs or implantation bleeding. Im trying to keep confident but its pretty difficult after 5yrs of ttc. But PMA!!!!!!!! You never know. Baby dust to everyone!!!! Xxx


----------



## Magic2013

Hi ladies

Im 6dp5dt today and getting some cm down there.. does anyone know if that is good or bad sign??}plus think ive been stupid i tested todsy eith clearblue digital test at lunch time ans it said not prgenant!! :-((((((((


----------



## discodiva77

Oh no!!! I had a moment of weakness this morning and did a hpt. I'm 11dpo and 10 dp IUI. Got a BFN!! 

I know its still early days but its kinda depressed me coz I think I actually expected to see 2 pink lines for the 1st time ever coz ive been so tired and dizzy. But I'll try and keep hope and test again on Tue which is my expected AF due date. Hope my result has changed by then. X

Good luck to anyone testing today!!!! X


----------



## Wizbit28

Sending you positive thoughts Magic and Discodiva- still early days and I've read about people who tested early with a BFN , drank wine , feeling pants and then when the time came they were BFP! . 

This whole thing sends us loopy but stay positive and send good vibes to those maybe babies.


----------



## angelmay2010

treatment fet test date 2/8/ 2010


----------



## Magic2013

No am confused im actually leaking urine. I thought it was blood but it was very dark pee.. sorry tmi but as anyon had this during tww?? Im worried and I have loads of cm


----------



## butterflies4ever

negative this time  

good luck to everyone else about to test   


Electra x


----------



## Loz2013

So sorry to hear your news, hugs your way   x


----------



## Eli1000

Hi ladies,
Ive tested early 6dp 5dt and ive got a BFP    
Its lighter than the control line, but pink and visable so im hoping it will get darker as days go on..I will be checking daily now until OTD on Wednesday.
    to all those testing soon.
Els x


----------



## Eli1000

Electra. I'm so sorry, best of luck for your next cycle hun


----------



## butterflies4ever

Nice one Eli   i think you have a bun in the oven hun  
 

Electra x


----------



## Tink78

Discodiva & Magic - keeping fingers xd for u both. Positive thought. 

Butterflies4ever - So sorry for ur BFN. Sending hugs ur way.

Eli - looking gd. Will be sending positive thoughts for ur OTD weds.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Fingers xd for all those due to test

Wendy x x


----------



## Ballboy

Congratulation Els! I took one each day from 5dp5dt and tested positive. I just thought. Rather than stress every day it became part of my routine. Be wary as HPT s only tell part of the picture. You'll get your blood results to confirm! In the meatiness relax as they are doing hat yet are supposed to be doing... Trying to attach!!!!!!

Yaya!!!! x


----------



## Eli1000

Thanks ladies,
Ballboy my clinic don't do blood results to confirm, they didn't do last time either. They just congratulate and give you a scan date. Ive been told to just ring them on OTD and fill in a form and send it back saying pos or neg. Im at Liverpool womens, Hewitt centre
Els x


----------



## jetski

Congratulations eli!!   That's brilliant news, my clinic in dorset only give you 2 hpts to do and like you they congratulate and book you in for the scan! Enjoy your Bfp, its amazing news       

Im so sorry to hear your news electra  
xxx


----------



## Ballboy

It seems a lot of clinics do it that way. Thats good because then you don't have to over analyse your HCG levels !! xx


----------



## piglet12345678

So sorry Elektra for your bfn. 
Sending you lots of love prayers and hugs.
Keep strong sweetie.
Xxxxx


----------



## discodiva77

Congrats Eli. Hope that pink line just keeps getting darker for you!!

Sorry to hear about your BFN Electra. Xx


----------



## futuresbright

Hi ladies 

well today has been awful i am 9dp3dt and started bleeding fresh red blood along with lower back pain and achy tummy so i think its game over for me. Cant stop crying, im heartbroken


----------



## piglet12345678

Hello futuresbright.
So so sorry if it is defo bfn.
Huge hugs lovely.
Here if you need to talk.
Lots of love. Xxxxx


----------



## futuresbright

Hi Piglet 

thank you for ur kind words. Cant stop crying. Silly i know as there is alot of worse things that could happen its just im so disppointed  
Gonna test tomrrow, my OTD is thursday and call my clinic on Monday am.
So disheartend that i didnt even make it to OTD, thats twice now


----------



## butterflies4ever

I'm sorry too futuresbright that your af arrived   i wish this journey wasn't so stressful & damn complicated   
My af also made an appearance this afternoon so today has been difficult but i know tomorrow is another day closer to our dreams all be it a slight set back but WE WILL get there   

Take care of yourself hun  


Electra x


----------



## Ballboy

Don't give up futures bright. The disappointment is always overwhelming and you should cry and scream and shout. Cry until you can't cry anymore and then realise that you can try again. It's isn't over!! You just need to discover more information on what is happening.

Lots of love to you x


----------



## piglet12345678

Futuresbright its not silly to cry. I did for two days when we got our bfn.
I did not make it to otd either.
Our next cycle is going to be done using my own cycle. 
As my clinic thinks that was part of the reason it did not work.
Maybe you could try the same.
Keep me posted.
Keep strong hun.
Lots of love. Xxx


----------



## Rozzie1980

Morning everyone xx

So I  now one week past my 2ww and for the second time I am passing red blood, albeit dark red it still fills me with dred.

It started late last nite, no cramps or clots so far. I have a scan appt on thu. So my plan is to try and not get too depressed, take another test on wed. Depending the result just go from there.

I just hope I am one of the exceptions and a bleed means nothing and my seedling is ok.

I suppose if it continues for a few days I will know its a mc.

So I will be taking the whole Sunday is a day of rest very seriously today and won't be moving off the couch.

I hope everyone is well and keeping strong xx


----------



## Kturner

I am 8dp5dt I was curious and done a test the smorning and its faint pink does thos mean somethong or should I wait til otd Tuesday?  Just really want to know this waiting killing me 

Good luck to everyone!

Rosie fingers crossed hav a good rest


----------



## Ballboy

Any line at all means you are pregnant! It's feint because you're testing so early. You should see that line get darker in a few days x


----------



## futuresbright

Hi Ladies 

well im still bleeding and tested this morning (10dp3dt) and was a BFN.
im not flowing properly, do you think this is becuase i am still on the pessaries?


----------



## Ballboy

Hi futuresbright 

With both of my chemicals I didnt bleed at all until I stopped the pessaries. I only knew I wasnt pregnant from the HPT and blood tests confirmed it. Once you speak to the clinic and have it confirmed that you are not pregnant you will stop taking them and then bleed properly. However, if you are pregnant they will tell you to keep taking them x


----------



## Magic2013

Well i couldnt wait any longer and just did a test and it was bfn! Im on 8dp5dt do you think its now allover for me? It wasnt morning pee but does that matter?


----------



## PalmTree

Hey Magic2013,

Please don't give up yet. It's too early. Only from day 9 after 5day ET you can get enough HCG in order to detect the pregnancy. Also, you should always do with the 1st June of the day. 

Good luck! Please be patient!


PalmTree


----------



## Ballboy

8dp5dt is way too soon to give up!!!

Test again 10dp5dt.... x


----------



## Loz2013

Hi Girls, I'm afraid it might be over for me, this morning when I went to the toilet i had a blob of crimone gel and dark brown blood mixed in. I thought that you didn't get a period till you come off crimone? My OTD is on Wednesday, I'm worried now


----------



## Ballboy

That's just normal... Don't worry! The crinone mixes with any old blood spotting. Not over yet!!


----------



## rsm

OMG I'm a complete and utter state of shock. I was convinced 4 days ago that it was all over for me because of the brown spotting and today when my husband insisted I tested I really didn't want to but thought I should as a formality for a negative and to get closure.

The brown spotting has continued albeit not very much and by boobs completely stopped hurting, in fact I think they may have even shrunk but this morning I've done 5 tests and they are all   .

I've just been to the clinic to have a blood test and get the results this afternoon. I feel so numb at the moment just can't believe it. I have absolutely NO SYMPTOMS whatsoever so really really nervous.....

Will let you know the results when I get them this afternoon. But it just goes to show - you just never ever know.

Thank you girls for encouraging me not to throw in the towel - you were right !

I'm trying to remain calm and positive - I know I've still got a long way to go....


----------



## Ballboy

Wooooooo hooooooooo!!!

I have no symptoms either but I'm a BFP with a huge hcg level


----------



## rsm

Wow congrats Ballboy. I will know my HCG level at about 5pm today. I'm soooooooooo scared. Apart from the slight brown spotting I could have sworn I was out - actually I've felt 100 times worse in a non-pregnant cycle than this one.

I can't bear all the waiting though for results - it's making me so anxious.

thank goodness for this forum - you are all so amazing and are keeping my sanity in check : )


----------



## NowOrNever

RSM - fantastic news - I hope you dont mind me referring to your age - you give us 40+'s hope! I'm thrilled for you. 

Ballboy - also big congrats.

Lucky ladies


----------



## rsm

Of course I don't mind you referring to my age....I know I was constantly scouring this forum and google for news of 40+ successful pregnancies so if my story so far can give someone a glimmer of hope then that makes me happy


----------



## Tink78

Rsm10021 -  congrats on you're BFP

Hope all you other ladies are doing ok

Wendy x x


----------



## NowOrNever

Its such a lottery.... especially over 40. Wondering every cycle if you're just banging your head against a wall and throwing away money. :/

Fingers crossed I get as lucky  

xxx


----------



## rsm

I'll keep everything crossed for you NowOrNever


----------



## jetski

rsm!!!            
xxx


----------



## Kturner

Congrats with the bfp brill news  im not due to test till 2 moz bit I done a test today and ita faint pink will it b dark 2moz if I am pregnant?  X


----------



## rsm

I'm so sorry to be a Debbie Downer but I'm now sitting at the computer in tears. My HCG was only 26 and progesterone 56. He's given me Gestone injections and said really it could go either way as the HCG level is the low end of normal. I'm devestated and so upset.

I have to go back on Wednesday to see if they've doubled or dropped so more anxiety until then and I'm dreading the gestone - they look horrible.

Anyway, sorry to be so miserable but didn't know where else to turn...


----------



## jetski

Oh rsm please don't cry, im crying for you now. I hate hate hate this roller coaster of emotions we are on.
I am praying everything will be okay for you, its not over yet by any means. Hang in there little bean and you Rsm, look after yourself.
xxxx


----------



## luluf442

Rsm - wish I had a great story to share with you right now.  All I can say is that what's happening in your house is currently happening in mine and I feel your pain.  

I've been testing positive since Saturday and had started to believe. Today's BT hcg was low and I'm now back in on Wednesday to re-test.  

Struggling to stay positive (have been crying since I got off the phone!) and having been here before I'm not doing too well and am planning for the worst.  But there are plenty of positive stories out there. Everything crossed for you for Wednesday.

This seriously sucks.  Big hugs x


----------



## rsm

Thanks Jetski - you are so lovely

Luluf442 - what was our HCG level? I'm back on Wednesday to re-test too. I'm going to pray really hard for both of us - we are fighters after all - we haven't come this far to back down now !!

From what I've been reading, the first blood test doesn't really determine anything, it's the second that's important as that is the one that really needs to have doubled.

For today, 29th July 2013 I'm PREGNANT and so are you and we will hold on to that as long as we can.

We can do this....


----------



## NowOrNever

The highs and deep lows. Like you say, you're both pregnant - a line is a line!! And you're both very lucky. I'm sending you lots of positive vibes for great blood tests and lots of doubling.


----------



## futuresbright

Hey ladies 

need a bit of advise if poss.
Spoke to my clinic today although they were as much use as a chocolate fire guard and really didnt put my mind at ease  
Im still bleeding no idea if it is just a bleed as somethimes its brown but sometimes its quite red or if its my AF, as i havent had very heavy or realiable periods for last couple of months, so they have just told me to carry on with the pessaries and to test on OTD which is thursday.
How can you tell if it just a bleed or if its ur AF when they not very heavy or reailable?
Also just wondering if their is any HPT that you reccomend over another?

Thanks


----------



## Eli1000

Rsm & Lulu, I really feel for you both having to go through this    all is ok. 
Futuresbright, clearblue digi would probably be the most reliable as it will tell you how many weeks you are. Failing that a blood test at he doctors if you are concerened.   
As for me, Im currently googling OHSS. At EC they told me they may have to cancel ET as I had 50 follies and high risk for OHSS. However, they only collected 11 eggs so they decided to do ET. My concern is that my tummy is huge after getting my BFP and it hurts. I didn't have this last pregnancy at the start. This feels like Im 7 months with an achey stretching bump. Very uncomfortable. Ive no sickness or d ...any ideas?  
Els x


----------



## Tink78

Ram & luluf - keeping fingers xd for u both for Wednesday. Why can't things be a little easier after a BFP it's hard enough getting here. 

Futuresbright - not sure what to suggest but keep positive until Thursday test day. I also recommend the Clear Blue Digital Hpt. 

Eli - that doesn't sound nice. Have you called you're clinic as they told me any problems like that I should call them straight away. Did you're clinic give u a night time number u can call? 

Wendy x


----------



## Wizbit28

Hi ladies - it sounds as though there a few people really struggling to stay positive right now. Just wanted to say that I'm praying for everyone on this July 2ww whatever the circumstance, but especially sending positive thoughts and virtual hugs to those of you waiting for confirmations either way.


----------



## In hope of a miracle

Hi every one! Congrats to all BFP and all the best to remaining us
My OTD is tomorrow, God I am really scared and have butterflies all over... This is our 2 IVF (first time with donor) after 5 failed IUI. Need some support from all of you. DH is very supporting and says everything will turn out great but I am feeling like I am having biggest exam of my life . In my last pregnancy 3 years back I had Heavy bleeding and spotting for 4 months then we lost our Angel during 30 week. So I am sure I will be scared all the time.
Praying for a miracle this time Please Please


----------



## discodiva77

Hi In Hope Of A Miracle. I will keep everything crossed for you! 

Afm - Today is 2 weeks since my ovitrell injection so clinic said today is when I should expect AF. So I did a hpt (just a cheapie) and its a BFN!! Gutted! I had my hopes up so high this month because I've felt differently (the nausea and dizziness) but it looks like the IUI has failed again. Can't bring myself to go downstairs to tell DH as I know he thought it had worked this time too.  Does anyone think there's still hope or is it all over for me? X


----------



## In hope of a miracle

Dear discodiva77, Sorry for your BFN    May be you can try with a better test, I heard people get BFN with cheap test. All the best honey   for you. The couples who goes through the roller coaster of Fertility treatment understand each other way better.


----------



## discodiva77

Thanks.  Yeah I totally agree. I dont think I'd make it through the 2ww if I didn't have this forum to vent on and ask questions to people who I know are going through the same thing as me! Its a life saver! Hoping AF stays away and if so I'll re-test in a few days. Fingers crossed! X


----------



## butterflies4ever

Am very sorry Discodiva it didn't work for you this time. Maybe try testing with first response or clear blue.

Also wanted to send some     for those ladies that are going through an even more stressful time more so than the 2ww   hope it works out for you both & that august brings some better news  

Electra xx


----------



## rsm

I did another HPT this morning and I'm sad to say that the line was much lighter than it was yesterday.

I guess I'll go for the blood test tomorrow just to confirm what I already know...

This is the most cruel thing I've ever been through : (


----------



## Loz2013

Butterfly&RSM, So sorry to hear your news, big hugs   to you both. It can be such a cruel journey, try to keep your chin up, Harder said than done, we are all here for you xx


----------



## Loz2013

Oooops sorry I met discodiva just my brain not woken up yet lol xxx


----------



## In hope of a miracle

Loz 2013, My OTD is also 31 July, I am having AF type pains, what about you?


----------



## Loz2013

Morning In Hope For A Miracle  fingers crossed for us both tomorrow, I'm so Nervous! I'm not getting any AF Symptoms at all or any other symtoms, but everyone is different. 

I had a bit of a scare yesterday when I had brown blood, but that's gone now, think it could of been irritation from the crimone v/gel I'm on or from the implantation? But will soon find out. Lots of baby dust to you and praying for   xx


----------



## Magic2013

Hi ladie


Its all over for us ..testedand got a bfn, i went for ablood test yesterday as im strugglimg to come to terms of the result felt very stupid but i had to for closure... we still have 2 blasts on ice but im scared we had 1 top quality blast transfered and i dont know what hsppened i even got whst appeared to be implantation bleeding but obvouisly it didnt happen.. if we are going for a fet i really need find out why it didng implant we had the scratch and embyoglue we went all out and glt nothing... am sooo sad:-((+((((((


----------



## jetski

Hi Magic
Im so sorry for your result, its heartbreaking, there are no words to make it better but I had 2 top blasts transferred in March and it didn't work yet this time my fet with 2 blasts gave me a bfp last week. I felt that the fet was a lot kinder to my body and I was and still am totally relaxed which I truly think helped.

Good luck with everything
xx


----------



## Loz2013

Well after my scare yesterday, today it might be another scare or its not worked.

Was fine this morning up until now I have some cramping went to look and had red blood on paper Its not looking good I'm afraid


----------



## Rozzie1980

Hey folks x

Rsm, I am sorry that ur test line is getting lighter x

Afm- I am now on day 3 of bleeding. Still taking pesseries and folic acid incase a miracle happens. Going to do another test tomoz more that likely to confirm a mc and should be bfn. As have scan booked for thu I will call clinic and go from there. If still showing bfp (which I doubt) I will test again thu.

Everyone tells me not to give up hope and that they "know someone who bled for ages in their pregnancy" but time those people r the exception and they r not me.

So head is now settled on having a mc and ready to see what the clinic says xx

Stay positive everyone, even when it there is no light at the end of the tunnel. Make ur own!!! Xxx

R xx


----------



## Loz2013

Well defo, game over with me on this cycle, cramping got worse and bleeding heavy now. Gutted  Better luck on next cycle, good luck for the rest of you xxx


----------



## rsm

Sending hugs your way Rozzie xx


----------



## rsm

and sending hugs to you too Loz2013 xx


----------



## Wizbit28

Hi In Hope of a Miracle, my fingers are crossed and sending positive thoughts that you get a   !!!!!


----------



## Eli1000

Magic and Loz big   
Rozzie, I remember on my last 'due in' thread when I was pregnant with son a lady going through the exact same as you. It was a total rollercoaster for her but the good news is she had a healthy baby girl at the end of it, I know its hard but try and stay positive.    
AFM - Ive been showing signs of OHSS so went to A&E last night as advised by clinic hospital that was too far away to travel to. They didnt know much about OHSS and in a addition they did a urine pregnancy test and it was negative. They didn't show me they just told me. I was distraught telling them I had a strong BFP in the morning but they just refused to believe it and to be honest they were not very nice. That is until 3hrs later when my blood results returned with a HCG beta of 140 at 9dp 5dt. I was so relieved and equally cross for the worry. Goodness knows what test their using but my asda test at home is very strong pos and beta is good.    To cut a long story short I discharged myself and decided to wait till morning to go into fertility clinic where they have been wonderful, scanned me and explained I have moderate OHSS which they need to keep an eye on with further scans. Just relieved all is ok.
 to all


----------



## Kturner

It was my testing say today but light was light pink.not as dark as the control line so dont knw if pos or neg gonna take a clearblue one tomorrow to c if its a darker line just dont know what to think x


----------



## twinkle29

Stalking this board and just wanted to say kturner, a lines a line, your pregnant!  my tests didn't get to the same colour as test line until a good few weeks (yup serial tester)


----------



## Kturner

Thanks youve made my day xc  
All the best with your pregnancy


----------



## Loz2013

Even though I got my period yesterday, today was my OTD and yes a definite   never mind, butter luck next time I hope 

Good luck to all you pregnant ladies and hope u all have a safe pregnancy. And to the ones who also got BFN hugs to you all, stay strong! Xxx


----------



## In hope of a miracle

Wizbit28 Thanks dear, Gave blood sample in morning for Beta and now waiting for report.... On constant knicker check.... Its nerve racking.  Praying very hard     
Loz2013.. lots of     to you. take care and have a bottle of wine tonight. Take care


----------



## Kturner

Im pregnant bfp so excited!!!!!!!!
Best of luck everu1 can i have some pom poms please sharry xx


----------



## Hannah72

Congratulations Kturner 
X


----------



## Eli1000

congrats kturner


----------



## Loz2013

Yay! Congratulations KTurner on your BFP xx


----------



## Tink78

Kturner - congrats on ur BFP. 

To those with BFN's the last few days. really sorry and sending hugs ur way.

Hope everyone is ok 

Wendy x x


----------



## Ballboy

Congratulations KT !!!!


----------



## In hope of a miracle

Congrats KT!
Got my beta report... BFN    This time I thought things have worked out we were so positive and felt but ...
Going for Donor egg next month... Lets hope now this cycle works..


----------



## Magic2013

Well we saw our consultant yesterday and we are going head with a fet.. I just hope it works I really had high hopes after getti g  a 4bb blast for this cycle :-(((


----------



## Rozzie1980

Morning xx

So even though bled from
Sunday to wed overnight my test this mng is still bfp. Is this just hcg still being in my system do u think??

So going to all clinic as they asked me to test this mng. Test in wed was bfp so thought it would be bfn today.

Not sure what to think. Any ideas??

It's FRIDAY!!!xxxx


----------



## Eli1000

Hi Rozzie, I have absolutely everything crossed for you that all is ok     let us know how you get on today hun. Ill be thinking of you.
In Hope of a Miracle and Magic good luck with your next cycles girls


----------



## piglet12345678

Hello everyone.
Sorry for all those bfns.
Congrats to bfps.
Lots of love to all.
Xxx
Sorry not been on here for a while
Had a rubbish last few days.
And to make it worse have not started yet.
Sorry if tmi.
Has anyone else had this problem where after treatment they don't come on when meant to.
Xxx


----------



## Sharry

Ladies I will now close this thread as everybody has tested.

Sharry x


----------

